# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  Rise of the Runelords [The Skinsaw Murders] (IC)

## lostsole31

_DRAMATIS PERSONAE_

*Character
[Player]
*
*Speech Color*
*AL
*
*Race [Ethnicity]
(Gender ID)
*
*Side #1
*
*Side #2
*
*Faith*
*Campaign Trait*

*Alvor "Al" Istari
[rypta]
*
*Gray*

NG
Middle-Aged Human
[Chelish] (m)
Warder 4
Warlord 4
[Vanguard Commander]
Ragathiel
Family Ties

*Draegra
[NPC]
*
*Blue
*
NG (LG)
Samsaran (m)
Oracle (Lore) 4
[Reincarnated Oracle]
Brawler 2
[Beast-Wrestler]/
Slayer 2
Order of the Godclaw
Scholar of the Ancients

*Martin Bevuk
[DrK]
*
*Purple
*
NG
Human [Varisian] (m)
Ranger 4
Stalker 4
Erastil
Monster Hunter

*Norton Dabney
[meemaas]
*
*Teal
*
NG
Human [Varisian] (m)
Magus 4
Vizier 4
(Path of the Crafter)
Agnostic
Scholar of the Ancients

*Steingott Felsfaust
[TooterFishPopkn]
*
*Dark Green
*
LG
Dwarf (m)
Brawler 4
Geokineticist 4
Erastil + Torag
Friends & Enemies

*Zada of the Stone Tales
[digiman619]
*
*Golden Rod
*
NG
Human [Shoanti] 
(NB, AFAB)
Shaman 4
(Ancestor)
[Witch Doctor]
Soulknife 4
[Living Legend]
Gozreh
Student of Faith

----------


## lostsole31

*Recent History of Sandpoint and Surrounding Areas*

*4702 AR:**The Late Unpleasantness*
 The most notable events in the short history of Sandpoint occurred in  the winter of 4702, and are referred to locally as "the late  unpleasantness."  The people of Sandpoint would prefer to put the  unsavory disasters behind them, but five years is not long enough to  fully forget these events.  Within the course of only a few years, a  string of murders by a ruthless killer known as "Chopper"  and a great fire which destroyed the iconic chapel and many of the  surrounding buildings ravaged the town both physically and emotionally.   A grand cathedral has since been built and the people of Sandpoint are finally optimistic about their future.

*23 Rova, 4707 AR:* The Swallowtail Festival, which also served as the "grand opening" of the Sandpoint Cathedral, was interrupted by a goblin raid on the town. Martin Bevuk and Midori, separately, are one of many of Sandpoint's worthies to help repel the goblins, but not the main heroes. Martin Bevuk was manning his brother's "Fine Meats" kiosk and fought off a several goblins there. Midori the Scarlet Sentinel wasn't a "Hero of Sandpoint" but was a hero to a young nobleman she saved from worg-riding goblins: one Aldern Foxglove. A larger mix of strangers repelled the main attacking force of goblins and got the glory.

*Events through 23 Lamashan, 4707 AR:* In the interim, Martin Bevuk only worked with Shalelu a couple days in goblin-hunting as she would end up working with the Heroes of Sandpoint while Martin still had to stay closer to home to help Hayliss with a family matter. Midori was invited on a boar hunt by Lord Aldern and whispers and rumors abound about that hunt, but Midori doesn't feed the rumors, and Lord Aldern moved on from Sandpoint to his ancestral home of Foxglove Manor, looking for someone more marriageable than the foreign Tian woman. The Heroes of Sandpoint, after several dramatic events in or near town, make several strikes against Thistletop, the base of the multi-tribal goblin strength in the Lost Coast Hinterlands region.

*24 Lamashan 4707 AR:* After several roster shifts and hard work, the Heroes of Sandpoint kill Thistletop's Leader, Warchief Ripnugget. But Thistletop shows more evil below the surface of the goblin stockade, showing that their work is not yet done.

*26 Lamashan 4707 AR:* After clearing out the rest of the surface of Thistletop, the Heroes of Sandpoint find a room that included plans that showed the raid on Sandpoint was just the first step in a larger, projected WAR!

*28 Lamashan 4707 AR:* Nualia Tobyn, the missing daughter of the late Father Tobyn, is revealed to be the mastermind behind recent troubles, and Heroes of Sandpoint kill her and end her ambitions.

*1 Neth 4707 AR:* Draegra joins with the Heroes of Sandpoint in an advisory capacity, mainly to deal with extricating a fallen member's body, and then to study whatever there might be in the ancient, head-shaped ruins of Thistletop.

*2 Neth 4707 AR:* Keghart Valdemar is killed by the ancient, trapped greater barghest named Malfeshnikor. Though some of the heroes fled, two stayed behind and against all odds and slew the ancient denizen. The trauma inflicted from a previous curse by Nualia, a brother's death, a feeling of failure ..... the Heroes of Sandpoint go their separate ways, mainly to Magnimar.

Only Norton Dabney of the "Heroes of Sandpoint" (who really was a late-roster addition) remained in Sandpoint, as did the outside consultant consultant, Draegra. On their way back from Sandpoint and over the course of the next few weeks, ghouls are encountered. They aren't terribly numerous, but it seems ghouls, not goblins, are wagging on the tongues of Sandpoint citizens as they fill their cups in the safety of the untouched town.

----------


## lostsole31

*Alvor*




*Description*

Alvor is not a large man, but he is nevertheless in remarkable shape. Leanly muscled and athletically built, his imprisonment provided him both the time and incentive to develop his fitness, and he bears the scars to prove that he has put that fitness to use. In battle, he is sure-footed and steady-handed. Moving swiftly and striking decisively, he would rather cow an opponent into surrendering than be forced to kill them.

Though physically fit, there are aspects of Alvor's appearance that reveal his ongoing struggles in adjusting to life outside of the Longacre Prison. He is rarely clean shaven, his hair is unkempt, and dark circles under his eyes suggest that he isn't sleeping well. Days spent searching for work are usually concluded at a local tavern, lending his clothes an aroma of smoke, and his breath the smell of liquor.

Alvor dresses simply in well-worn clothing that gives no indication of his noble upbringing. His armor is finely crafted, but it is armor he owned before his arrest, and the tarnished plate is beginning to show its age.

*Personality*

More than a decade of unjust incarceration has kindled in Alvor an anger he never knew he had, and frankly wishes he didn't, for it is a near-constant reminder of the connection he shares with a father he resents. Rooted in his hatred for Rikkard Endrin, and the perversion of a system of justice he once swore an oath to defend, his anger was once a ruinous thing, as much a danger to himself as it was to those around him. The passing years have worn at the jagged edges of his psyche, tempering his rage and shaping an indignant surliness that is most apparent in oft-muttered curses and a persistent scowl.

Having spent such a large proportion of his life in prison, time is especially important to the former watchman. He respects efficiency, and is quick to seek common ground or to accept compromise. Far more pragmatic now than he was in his youth, he makes an effort to speak plainly and directly, and expects other to do the same. He'd much rather risk offering offense or being offended than dance around an issue for the sake of politeness.

As someone who knows firsthand what it is to have their name unjustly maligned, Alvor is reluctant to trust in the veracity of reputation. Wherever possible, he prefers to judge words and actions directly rather than let his opinions be informed by the assessments of others. He does not invest his trust easily as a result, but when he does give his word, he keeps it, and is not soon to forget being lied to or misled.

----------


## lostsole31

*Draegra
*



*Description*

Tall and lanky at 6'6" and 190 lbs., there is likely nobody like Draegra in a hundred leagues or more, as his blue-skinned people come from far to the east. Still, everything about his speech and dress tell one he grew up in Avistan. His scale mail, morningstar, and several other backup weapons can tell one he means business, which is then seconded by his holy symbol - that of the Order of the Godclaw, an amalgam of five of the most notably lawful deities in the main continental pantheon, a throwback to when he was raised in a Hellknight monastery.

*Personality* 

The hands of past lives are upon Draegra, and he is not always in control of his words or actions. From time to time Draegra is given over completely to the will of his past lives, and he says or does things that he had no intention of saying or doing. Driven by impulses he cannot control or understand, he might be capable of astonishing acts of courage or awful treachery -- it all depends on the whim of his past lives.

In his own agency, Draegra is notable for his calm, but self-absorbed demeanor.  Given to worries about his "mental illness" has killed his humor, as he tends to be a more serious, even tending towards the tragic.

----------


## lostsole31

*Martin Bevuk*




*Description*

Medium height and burly (5' 8", 166 lbs.), with a mass of curly hair and thick unkempt beard, Martin looks much like the ranger he is. He is strong, stands tall for his height, and weather-beaten from a life in the woods with piercing green eyes that are keenly observant. 

Normally dressed in leathers and green clothes he is often seen with a lumber axe and bow on his back. 

*Personality*

Happy and gregarious, he is jolly when at home, often enjoying a tankard in the Hagfish or an evening with his brother or laughing at Cydrak's latest show in the theatre with Hayliss beside him. 

He is straightforward and blunt, used to the rough nature of caravan guards and traveling merchants with a simple sense of humor. Hayliss' more sophisticated jokes often going over his head.

----------


## lostsole31

*Midori the Scarlet Sentinel*




*Description*

A willowy (5'7" 127 lbs.), olive-skinned woman of Tian ancestry with an hourglass figure, large almond-shaped eyes that glitter like emeralds and full lips. Her long raven hair cascades just past her shoulders, streaked with patches of white, often kept tied back in a high bun, with long unkempt strands landing around her neckline and framing her face. Midori is clad in a vermillion mantle and billowing scarlet-and-black robes that hang over one shoulder, cinched with a series of leather straps. She wears sandaled boots wrapped in linens to keep her feet warm in the colder Varisian weather, her wrists bedecked in golden rings that match those hanging from her ears. Each of her fingers on her left hand is bound by gilded rings of solid gold. The middle finger stylized like a gout of flame, her left ring-finger stylized as a torc with two fists meeting together, as a minor symbol of Irori, and her pinky finger emblazoned with a lotus, symbolizing the Sakura throne.

*Personality*

Silver-tongued, and quick to make friends and foes alike, Midori often relies on her charm and wit to make her way. Seemingly fearless in a fight as long as she will be compensated, Midori steels any anxiety behind a facade of aloof bravado. Likewise with companions, should she find herself in promising or profitable ventures, she considers her loyalty and honor well-earned. Honor-bound to uphold her tradition's tenets and seek perfection in her arts, Midori considers no job completed until her benefactors are fully satisfied, and will see anything less as failure on her part and attempt to make amends.

----------


## lostsole31

*Norton Dabney*




*Description*

6' 2, 215 lbs. Brown eyes, black hair.

*Personality*

No data given.

----------


## lostsole31

*Steingott Felsfaust*




*Description*

4' 3", 203 lbs. Long "near black" dark brown hair, worn in an east asian style bun. Beard same color tied off into two "ponytails" on each side. Massive upper body and core. Very muscular. Very simple clothing and a chain shirt.

*Personality*

Always looking to help: Caring, Positive, Optimistic, Hard-working.

Too trusting of others. Not much in the way of healthy skepticism.

----------


## lostsole31

*Zada of the Stone Tales*




*Description*

5' 11", 175 lbs. They are currently bald, though their hair is naturally a thick white. They do have busy silver eyebrows, however.  Deep olive skin tone.

*Personality*

They are somewhat jovial, though a bit prone to failing at keeping a conversation up and leading to awkwardness. They also like to come off as sagacious, even when they only have a middling amount of expertise. Basically, they are minorly extroverted, but without a whole lot of social skills to back up that enthusiasm.

----------


## Ildu

*Midori*

In the morning, Midori spends one hour at daybreak in meditation with her sword outside of the Rusty Dragon, practicing her forms and disciplines, dressed in her simple crimson kasaya. She then returns to her room to prepare for the rest of the day, gathering together the rest of her robes and hooded coat, setting up at the main parlor of the bar where she awaits a potential employer for the day with a cup of tigerclove tea and a bit of bread. Typically hired as a mercenary or guard, the Tian woman offers her services to all of the townsfolk, from the menial task of watching over the stables in advance of a goblin raid to more pressing matters such as accompanying traders' wagons to and from the city limits, all the while discussing her travels across Golarion with any interested to hear tales from Minkai. When she is there, she attempts to steer any conversation of her dealings with Lord Foxglove to less intimate matters.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Steingott Felsfaust*

During a _typical_ day, Steingott would be looking for work to raise funds to help the needy get their basic needs filled. Most of the time he gets work in smith shops mining on their behalf with some occasional work on the forge. This employment is usually on a day-to-day basis. He doesn't work for one place "on the books" or salary since he's known to leave on more humanitarian efforts or fighting evil on a larger scale more worthy of an adventurer. He doesn't mind these more basic quite times working labor as it gives him an opportunity to be involved with the lives of the locals.

If he's not working labor or doing charity work (things like clothing drives and soup kitchens, educating youth), he's working out and honing his skills. Usually he does this outdoors in a rocky landscape away from town for some peace and quiet. He typically rents rooms from local families to keep his own personal costs down and cooks most of his meals in-house as opposed to dining out.

His fame as a wrestler is of a more local celebrity level back home in Janderhoff, but it isn't too rare to spot him signing an autograph or two for "in the know" fighting enthusiasts.

----------


## digiman619

*Zada of the Stone Tale*

Zada begins their morning routine outside; leaving their room in The White Deer, they walk the few hundred feet until they reach the cliff on the edge of the town. There, in sea air, they meditate, the sea winds brings them closer to Gozreh, at least in a spiritual sense. There, undisturbed by the hubbub of the city, they remember the old stories. The ones the earth likes to tell, of heroes long past, today focusing on of the cunning and the divine.

As they do so, something about them changes. It's nothing particularly notable; there was no mystical transformation, nor did their apparel undergo any sort of modification, but there was something different. A series of incredibly subtle changes that alone meant nothing, but together changed a viewer's impression of what they saw. When Zada first channeled the spirits of the divine, somehow they came off as masculine. They were still clearly Zada; anyone who saw him before would still clearly recognize them, but whatever it was, they were clearly was presenting as masculine, even if only in subtle ways. Contrariwise, once they shifted to channeling a more cunning spirit, the small changes suddenly reversed themselves, to the point that now they were coming off as feminine. Wether it was the softer tone of their voice, or the slightly more relaxed posture, they seemed much more feminine than they did a few seconds ago.  Regardless of which way the spirits made them lean, however, Zada thought nothing of it. While Zada tended to think of themselves in either first or nonspecific third person, they didn't particularly care about correcting others on it. 

Once their spiritual routine was complete, they made their way back into town proper. Zada had planned to meet Bran Ironshield, their old mentor, for lunch, and there were a few things they wanted to purchase in town to get ready for it.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin's day was typical. He had woken in Hayliss's small rooms above her boutique. Stretching in the pre-dawn he kissed her fondly and pottered into her pantry cutting a thick slice of bread and liberally smearing it with some jam and along with some water he left it by her bed and with a last look at her grinned, threw on his greenish jerkin, grabbed his bow and with bow and a waterskin in hand headed out across the southern bridge past the Kaijitsu manor and into the woods. 

The dawn found him jogging back through the woods after roaming in a semi circle back into the north gate of the town past the cathedral and boneyard, a small baby boar slung over his shoulder, porcine sweat and blood soaking his back. He didn't mind, it had been a productive morning. Reaching the shop he unlocked the back door and headed in past the hanging room. The cold stone room filled with the coppery scent of blood as he walked pas the hanging deer, boar, game birds and other animals.  Hanging the boar on a stout hook he grabbed a knife to drain it and headed upstairs. "Brother, Chod, get yerself up. It's past dawn. I've got a boar its ready for you to get cutting". Ignoring the grumbling and the sarcastic *Aye Mart', even missing me fingers I'm better than you at that. You fetch 'em and I prep 'em"* Martin grins, shaking his head and heads downstairs, pushing open the shutters and pulling cuts of meat out from the stores into the shop front. 

THe morning passes happily as the shops gets busy with Sandpoint's masses, the Meat Market the best butcher in town, certainly with Martin's skills it was always the best stocked with game. Something the likes of Sheriff Hemlock or Jargie enjoys (Jargie, always getting a choice cut of something good to ensure him and Chod got a good seat later that night in the Hagfish). The only fly in the ointment is when Jubrayl walks in with a couple of his local toughs. He is given a curt service and Martin breathes happier when the stooge of the Scarnetti's leaves, he had no love for Titus's lackeys or anyone who would bother Hayliss's brother "Sir" Jasper. 

With the shop busy he knew it would be a long day, he and his brother working hard and looking forward to the end of the day when he head across to see Hayliss again. A choice cut of deer from earlier in the week earmarked for their tea...






*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

----------


## rypt

*Alvor Istari*

Alvor's displeasure was written plainly on his face as he stood leaning against a tree, watching Danver Lauson's son struggle to swing a wooden sword at a straw target.  His head was still pounding from the night before and his breakfast wasn't sitting right, but they'd wagered on an hour, and he'd lost that wager.

*"That's, uh..."* he started with a sigh, *"That's a little better, sure.  Still lifting that back foot though. You looking to win any fights on one leg?"*

Young Roger shook his head.

*"I didn't think so.  Lets try it again then."*

The boy took a few more swings, lifting his back foot each time as though the small piece of wood he wielded was enough to upset his balance.  Alvor took a deep breath and rubbed his eyes.  Before he could say anything, however, Danver walked out from behind the shed carrying a pile of wood.  

*"Hells, Al, would it kill ya to smile or somethin'?  For the boy's sake?"*

*"Honestly, Lauson, it just might.  I mean, I'm here aren't I, holdin' up my end?"*  He slumped a little lower against the tree.  *"If you're gonna hustle a man, at least have the decency not to ask him to smile about it."*

Danver seemed proud of himself.  He widened his own smile before he laughed. * "Like you ain't been hustled before."*

Alvor's jaw tightened but remained shut as the senior Lauson turned and ducked into the shed.  Alvor knew better than to say what he was thinking in front of the boy, so for a moment, he said nothing.

*"Alright, Roger, one more time..."*

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Midori*
Show


The proprieter of the Rusty Dragon, Ameiko Kaijutsu calls to her fellow Minkaian. *"Hey! got a message here for you about a job,"* she says as she sets down a piece of vellum conspicuously so you see it while she goes about her duties.

When you read it, you see a simple note scrawled in a simple hand (which is a bit jarring to an artist such as yourself) ...
*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Heard from Ameiko and House of Blue Stones that you are someone with some skill. 
Please come see me for a job offer at sunset bell at the Sandpoint Garrison."* - Sheriff Belor Hemlock


*Spoiler: Steingott Felsfaust*
Show

It's one of those many times that fusspot Larz Rovanky of Rovanky's Tannery recently did a mass layoff, which does make financial sense considering that winter is now upon you. So, Steingott has weathered doing a couple days of day labor when he is let loose for the day. In doing so, he hands Steingott a sealed vellum note. *"Came in for you. Probably the sheriff looking to poach the help. Doesn't matter. Here's your day's earnings, and I'll assume you won't be in tomorrow."* 

And without so much as a goodbye who goes about the rest of his business.
*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Heard from Ameiko and House of Blue Stones that you are someone with some skill. 
Please come see me for a job offer at sunset bell at the Sandpoint Garrison."* - Sheriff Belor Hemlock

*Spoiler: Zada of the Stone Tales*
Show

When Zada returns to the White Deer, the place where her repast was to occur, Bran is there to see her. *"Ah, it seems you are quite the popular person today, Zada! A huffy Shoanti sheriff came in to give the proprieter a look, equally and huffily returned, but that is rumor of other things. But I laid th present paralell with the napkin holders, and I have to say, it just doesn't suit the decor."*

Zada looks at the much cheaper vellum placed next to the nice napkin holder with its linen cloth serviette. Opening it up, she sees the script of a simple man within...
*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Heard from Bran Ironfist that you are someone with some skill. 
Please come see me for a job offer at sunset bell at the Sandpoint Garrison."* - Sheriff Belor Hemlock



*Spoiler: Martin Bevuk*
Show

Martin gets handed a vellum note from Chod. *"This came for you when you were 'cleaning your shaft,'"* he says as he laughs uproariously. Of course, he means you cleaning your arrows from the hunt, but he had to make it weird. Because brothers.

*Spoiler: Martin Bevuk*
Show


*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Please come see me for a job offer at sunset bell at the Sandpoint Garrison."* - Sheriff Belor Hemlock



*Spoiler: Alvor*
Show

The young boy's mother comes up to Alvor and says, "This came for you," and she hands Alvor a piece of vellum. Opening it up ...

*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Heard from around town that you skill. 
Please come see me for a job offer at sunset bell at the Sandpoint Garrison."* - Sheriff Belor Hemlock

----------


## rypt

*Alvor Istari*

Alvor almost seems to wince when Mrs. Lauson hands him the note.  *"Thank you,"* he says softly, offering his gratitude along with a polite nod despite the fact that his expression suggests that he is less than excited to be receiving correspondence.

He turns the folded parchment over in his hands a few times before finally opening it, but as he reads what's written inside, he blows a heavy breath of relief through his lips.  With his headache suddenly seeming slightly less bothersome, he tucks the note into his pocket and then turns his attention back to little Roger and his troublesome back foot.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


The day was a busy one. With a lot of recent game the shop was packed with a good selection of game and the pheseants were selling fast, although as one of Ameiko's serving girls bought a brace of them he grinned, the stew at the 'Dragon would be good with them. As he took his lunch in the back room, ignoring the knives and hooks on the walls and the bloodstained counter where Chod had been working.

As he was binding some nice grouse feathers to the arrows (he liked the black and red feathers) he heard Chod shouting... "*Cleaning my shaft, aye brother, funny.."* he retorts as he he grabs the letter and scans it. "*Hey, I'm finishing early tonight Chod you can close up. Hemlock wants to see me. Maybe he wants a big buck for the garrison?"* . Chod grins, *"Aye, well then why would he ask for you and not Daviren or one of them new heroes that been roaming the town."*

Martin gave him a single fingered response before tidying up the fletchings and putting the apron back on for the rest of the afternoon. As the afternoon ound down he grabbed his bow and quiver and headed to the edge of town to the boutique. The welcoming perfumed smell as he enters always reminds of Hayliss, and her shop was busy with people looking at the assorted collection of silk scarves, small artisan toys for children and even a guard looking at varisian weapons on the walls. He gave her a quick hug "*Hey my sweet. I brought these*," he offered showing her the prime cut of venison wrapped in paper, "*But I'll be later than planned. Hemlcok asked me to go  and see him at Sunset bell.*"  She grins and nods, *"You are getting popular now after the raid, be important like those other heroes. Pick up some bell peppers on the way back."*

With a playful kiss he waves and trots back across town nodding and greeting friends and  stopping at the Sandpoint Savouries to see Arika and walks the last stretch to the garrison with a large sugary pastry. Getting to the garrison around the bell he greets the guard at the gate. *"Evening, Sheriff wanted to see me 'bout something.*"

----------


## digiman619

Zada and their old mentor caught up during lunch. The old dwarf had settled comfortably in town, with him relaxing into his retirement. He occasionally plied his skills at the cathedral, using his casting skills for healing when Father Zantus was with other business. For themselves, Zada talked about their time as a caravanner, and the tales that came from those side jobs. At some point, the conversation lulled and Zada mentioned the vision they'd had, about how they had the feeling Gozreh was telling them that something was up around here, but like all gods was subtle in his warnings. 

Still, things otherwise went by uneventfully until the end of the meal, when the note slipped from Zada's pack. Bran picked it off the floor and read it. Zada hadn't thought much of the note; they'd actually forgotten that they had put it in their bag, and wasn't exactly looking for work at the moment anyway, but Bran thought that it might be a sign; that whatever the Sherriff wanted from them might be what Gozreh was pushing them towards. Zada remained skeptical; surely Gozreh had more important things to worry about than small town police work, but then again, gods were inherently mysterious beings, so perhaps Gozreh knew something about this situation that they didn't which would make it worthy of her interest. 

So, as the sun began to meet the horizon, Zada found themselves at the garrison, waiting to hear what the Sherriff had to say, and perhaps determine what Gozreh wanted to show them.

----------


## meemaas

As he has done many times in the past month and a half, Norton spends his afternoon wandering town, knowing that he can learn much from idle gossip, and has actually picked up a few jobs in the past few weeks thanks to this. He hasn't been very lucky today though, only really hearing meaningless trivia today. It doesn't much matter to him though, since this is mostly just a diversion to keep him from being locked up in his room poring over the notes he's been painstakingly replicating for a few weeks now. 

Once he's finished and altogether tired of being around people, he returns to his inn to go back to his work, only for the innkeeper to stop him and hand him a small note. 

*Spoiler: The Note*
Show

*"Please come to the Sandpoint Garrison at the Sunset Bell. I have a new job offer for you.
-Sheriff Belor Hemlock*


As Norton has spoken with the Sheriff a few times before, he is well used to this walk, and so heads up to his room in order to prepare for this meeting, making sure to let his familiar into its satchel so that he can come along before he heads out. He arrives earlier than needed, and after greeting his way in, takes a seat and returns to his note while waiting for the Sheriff to meet with him.

----------


## Ildu

As she drinks her tea, one leg crossed over the other, Midori offers a small smile to Ameiko as she approaches, solemnly nodding her head in appreciation. *"My thanks to you, Ameiko,"* she offers, her voice lilting with a hint of an accent denoting this was not her common tongue. Reaching over for the parchment, she unfurls it in one hand, lazily reading the text with a furrowed brow as she sips her tea. *This sheriff is decidedly no artist...Hopefully, he is better with blade than brush. But still, work is work. Best to see what he has need of, if the House of Blue Stones could not assist him in this venture...* Setting down her tea and rolling the vellum into a scroll, she tucks it into the breast of her robes and kicks down her boots, placing her hood overhead as she places four copper coins on the bar counter, giving Ameiko a slight bow as she exits the inn, making her way down to the garrison just before the sun begins to set.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Steingott*

Steingott drops his earnings in one of his waist pouches without counting it. 

*"I'm sure it's all there, Larz. Ha! I hope you're right about the note. I could use a bigger payday if I'm going to get that food pantry off the ground."*

Steingott opens the envelope and unfolds the note.

*"Short and sweet. Must be important."* While still looking down at the letter, Steingott starts, *"Looks like you're right Larz. Likely won't be in tomorrow. Anything extra you'd like me to do before I head..."* Steingott looks up. Larz has already left.

*"Huh. Well ok, then. I'll miss you too. Guess I'll make a quick dinner and check out this J-O-B!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*Sheriff Belor Hemlock*


Sheriff Hemlock, a Shoanti man that has been "assimilated" into Sandpoint more fully than some of his kin, greets Draegra and Norton and Martin (who he knows well), and introduces himself to the others (who he doesn't know so well). He then takes the group of you into a back conference (i.e., interrogation) room, and the lot of your are rather crammed in there now.

*First, let me thank you again for all youve done for Sandpoint. Norton Dabney and Draegra, true, but also back during the Swallowtail Festival, I seemed to remember Martin Bevuk and Midori helping fight goblins back then. As for the rest of you, welcome .... or welcome back .. to Sandpoint. In some cases, your reputation precedes you. 

"Its fortunate youve proven yourselves so capable, in Sandpoint or abroad, because weve a problem I think you can help us witha problem I wish I didnt have to involve anyone with, but one that needs dealing with now before the situation grows worse.

Put simply, we have a murderer in our midstone who, I fear, has only begun his work. Some of you doubtless remember the Late Unpleasantness (or heard stories of it), how this town nearly tore itself apart in fear as Choppers slayings went on unanswered. Im afraid we might have something similar brewing now.

Last night, the murderer struck at the sawmill. There are two victims, and theyre theyre in pretty gruesome shape. The bodies were discovered by one of the mill workers, a man named Ibor Thorn, and by the time my men and I arrived on the scene, a crowd of curious gawkers had already sprung up. Ive got my men stationed there now, keeping the mill locked down, but the thing that bothers me isnt the fact that we have two dead bodies inside. Its the fact that this is actually the second set of murders weve had in the last few days.

I come to you for help in this mattermy men are good, but they are also green. They were barely able to handle themselves against the goblins, and what were facing now is an evil far worse than goblins. I need the help. But Im afraid youll need the help too. You see, Im afraid that this particular murderer knows one of you as well.
*
At this point, Sheriff Hemlock passes a bloodstained scrap of parchment ... not to the "Heroes of Sandpoint" Norton Dabney and Draegra ... but to the Tian woman Midori the Scarlet Sentinel. Her name is written in blood on the outside of the folded parchment; inside is a short message...


As Midori peruses the note, and possibly passes it around for others to view(?), Sheriff Hemlock explains, *"The note was found pinned to the sleeve of the latest victim by a splinter of wood. Now, I just want you to know Midori, that I believe this note was left at the murder scene to throw suspicion onto you, and while I certainly don't believe you - any of you - had anything to do with the murders, if word of this note gets out, I'm afraid the town's reaction might not be as understanding. For this reason, so as not to start a general panic, I ask that everyone in this room keep as quiet as possible about the murders."*

He looks around the room, *"Are you willing to help the town out with this issue?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott folds his arms and lowers his head.

*"Those were terrible times, Sheriff. I couldn't bare to see the people of Sandpoint reeling in that kind of fear. Some of these locals are as good as family to me. I will keep the lid on these murders"* Steingott clenches his fists and wraps them in stone. *"and give you my word to put an end to this terror."*

In the back of his mind, Steingott attempts to recall any local rumor or chatter about Chopper's past murders that might provide a starting point in the investigations.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+5)[*24*] Knowledge Local if there's anything of note he might know about the past murders

----------


## digiman619

Zada brings their hand to their chin. *"I don't think this was to lay blame on... Midori, right?"* Zada said, pausing a bit to make sure they got the name right. *"This was a message; this 'Lordship' fellow clearly wants her and is willing to kill to get at her. No idea on what the "pack" he's going off about it; there's far too many monsters that use "pack" as a collective term."* They then turned to their Minkaian associate. *"Run into any apparently murderous nobles lately?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin nodded a greeting to the sheriff and looked at interest at the others as they entered. He'd heard much of their adventures around the dice tables in the Hagfish. 

As the sheriff speaks Martin snaps his head around, *"More murders? Who was killed Sheriff is Ibor ok?"* He looks troubled, he could remember the town when Chopper had struck and it was a dark, dark period in the town's history. 

As Belor shows the note he glances at Midori, *"Unusual love note there, handwriting or from someone you know?"* then at the sheriff's words. *"Aye Belor. You know I'll help. Where do you want us to start, we can try and find some tracks round the mill?"*

----------


## Ildu

Midori stands back among the group, keeping a vigil at the door as the sheriff welcomed his old acquaintances and introduced himself to those he had not yet met. When it came time that he would introduce himself to Midori, she gives a slight nod of her head and smiles, more of a smirk.

In the cramped office, she seems to fidget slightly, attempting to make herself smaller to accommodate the others, or perhaps to give herself more space.

*"Yes, I have heard of this...unpleasantness time. But I had thought this Chopper was dead?"*

Midori seems set aback as Hemlock produces the letter, the scrawled writing unfamiliar, and unsettling. Perusing over the note, she scoffs in disgust, and hands it to the person to her immediate left, before addressing Hemlock directly, her smirk and eyes a little colder. *"Is this some kind of joke? Because I am not laughing."* 

Turning to Zada, the Tian woman puts her hands on her hips and sighs, scratching her head as she pulls down her hood. *"Now this is joke, I know. And no, there are no lords I know of that are murderers to any but small woodland animals...but clearly, as you said, someone is attempting to ruin my reputation...again."* Her eyes darting swiftly toward the sheriff, *"I, for one, do offer my aid. These killings are not my business, but this message has made them so. Do you have the bodies? I would like to observe them, to see what manner of beast we now hunt."* In the back of her mind, Midori has a thought that she quickly shakes from her head concerning one lord she has known.

*Spoiler*
Show

(1d20+6)[*17*]: Craft (Calligraphy) if it's useful here to discern anything about the writer's handwriting, or (1d20+11)[*13*] if it would be a perception check.
(1d20+5)[*21*] Knowledge (Local) to determine anything she would remember or have overheard in regard to the 'Late Unpleasantness' (which is, ooc, a really weird term for a serial killer's spree)

----------


## rypt

Alvor extends a hand in greeting to the sheriff and introduces himself as 'Al.'  While the others exchange their own greetings, he notes the red-robed woman standing by the door, seemingly expectant of trouble before the meeting has even begun. When directed to the back room, Alvor steps aside to let others walk ahead, if only to give himself a better opportunity to take their measure.  To any of the humans insisting that he enter first, he replies, desert-dry, *"Youth before beauty."*

At the sheriff's mention of a murderer, Alvor furrows his brow and tightens his lips in an expression that grows more severe when Hemlock subsequently mentions 'Chopper's slayings.'

*"Am I to understand that this is your second multiple-murderer in only a few years?"*  He wonders to himself if one could have inspired the other.

Mindful of her earlier behavior, it is not entirely surprising to Alvor when the sheriff reveals that the murderer's note was addressed to Midori.  While the others share their thoughts and suggestions on the matter, Alvor rubs the back of his neck with one hand, his mind wandering back to what feels now like a different life.

*"I suppose I could lend a hand,"* he says in answer to the sheriff's question.  *"I could lend both if you're able to compensate me for my time."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"Didn't think it'd be that easy. The other big thing we need to discern from the note who the 'she' who 'loved' and 'desired' him was."* Zada then turned to the Sherriff.* "But yeah, there may be some clues we can discover from the remains of the deceased."* There was a long pause, as Zada realized they had missed a step. *"Oh, and yeah, I'm totally willing to help here."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"You should know by now that I like it enough here to fight to protect the town. It's a foregone conclusion that I would help you. What do we know about how the murders were committed? What kind of weaponry, for example. Or will we need to go there to find that out on our own?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone attempts to overwhelm the Sheriff with questions (though one does ask about compensation), and Sheriff Hemlock holds out his hands to slow folks down. 

*"Okay, let me run the current list of clues by you. While I'll be working with you all to figure out what's going on, I suspect I'll have my hands full keeping peace in the town. By deputizing yuo, I hope that the best possible minds and resources will be focused on solving the murders, leaving me and my guards to the task of keeping Sandpoint from erupting in a panic. I promise to support you as best as I can, but I again ask you to keep your investigations quiet for the town's sake.

"So, here are the leads as best we have right now....

"First, the Sandpoint Lumber Mill. The most recent murders took place herethe bodies are still present, and little has been done with the crime scene itself. I suggest that this should be the first place you investigate, since I would like to clean the mill up right away and get the bodies buried.

"Next is Ibor Thorn. I've interrogated Ibor, the man who discovered the bodies at the lumber mill, and I don't suspect the frightened man knows much more. But in his own panic he might have forgotten a more observant person might draw from talking to him again? I'd rather not bother him again, but I want to give you the benefit of a clean investigation instead of cutting off leads from you.

"Third is Ven Vinder. Yeah, he's my only suspect, but let's face it, I'm pretty sure that Ven is innocent and that the murders were committed by someone else.

"You need information the first murders. Three con men from the town of Galduria were found murdered in an abandoned barn south of town a few days agotheir bodyguard survived the assault but has gone insane and was sent to Habes Sanatoriuma privately run respite for the insane.

"Finally ..... hmmm, 'The Rune.' The star carved on one victims chest certainly has significance to the killer, but I'm at a loss as to what it means. Perhaps an expert on runes (such as local scholar Brodert Quink) can be consulted?"

*He seems a little abashed.* "And you're right, Alvor, you should be compensated ... as a group. Because we're trying to keep this quiet, I've gotten Mayor Deverin to agree to 500 gp to quietly siphoned from various town funds to pay your group if you successfully solve the murders. I'm sorry we can't do more, but that's still a lot of money, and any more and we have to take from funds that has more people looking at this investigation."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott stops clenching his stone covered fists and lets them rest at his sides, returning to flesh. His shoulders slump.

*"Well gang. I'm what most would call a 'serial murderer enthusiast'. I'm not much in the way of an actual investigator. I might be more help extracting information from Ibor and the main suspect over investigating a crime scene if we were to choose to split up. Otherwise, I say we get to the mill as quickly as possible and put as many eyes on it as we can.*

He looks specifically to the 'Heroes of Sandpoint', hoping these brave folk might lend their experience in Sandpoint in getting started.

*What do you folks think?*

----------


## rypt

Alvor takes a quick look around the room to count heads.  *"So a bit more than 70 gold per person, assuming everyone pulls their weight -- well, and survives, I guess."*  He gives a satisfactory nod.  *"Sounds fair to me."*

He allows a moment for others to share their thoughts before addressing Hemlock again.  *"Can you clarify something for me, Sheriff?  That rune you mentioned, was it found on one of the barnhouse bodies, or on one of the sawmill bodies?"*

Once the sheriff has answered, he continues, *"And this bodyguard who lost his mind, you have any idea what exactly drove him over the edge.  I mean, you hire a man for protection, you don't expect him to be broken by a bit of violence."*

----------


## lostsole31

> Steingott ...*"...Otherwise, I say we get to the mill as quickly as possible and put as many eyes on it as we can."*
> 
> He looks specifically to the 'Heroes of Sandpoint', hoping these brave folk might lend their experience in Sandpoint in getting started. *"What do you folks think?"*


The blue-skinned man named Draegra simply nods and says, *"Agreed. That is the most perishable site of fresh evidence right now."*



> He allows a moment for others to share their thoughts before addressing Hemlock again.  *"Can you clarify something for me, Sheriff?  That rune you mentioned, was it found on one of the barnhouse bodies, or on one of the sawmill bodies?"*


*
"Bodies of both murder sites, actually."*



> Once the sheriff has answered, he continues, *"And this bodyguard who lost his mind, you have any idea what exactly drove him over the edge.  I mean, you hire a man for protection, you don't expect him to be broken by a bit of violence."*



Sheriff Belor ruefully shakes his head.

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"Yeah, the mill seems like the most pressing of our leads. Once we deal with that, we can inspect the clues from the previous murder and search for similarities."* They paused again, their face gave an impression of uncertainty. *"One of you will probably want to handle the questioning, though. That... that's not my thing."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin runs a hand through the thick tangle of his beard. *"2 murders already. Aye, good to keep that quiet. It'll bring up bad memories for a lot of people. It weren't good when Chopper was about back in the bad times. "*

As he listens to the clues he nods and agrees with the strange blue skinned visitor to the town. *"The mill sounds good. That and the guard seem the best places to start."* As the mention of reward is mentioned Martin shakes his head, *"No need for that sheriff, just come to meat market for your next garrison meal."*

Looking around the room at the other deputies he nods, *"I've not met all of you yet. I'm Martin, I'm a hunter, so hopefully we can find some tracks."* Tapping his side's where his belt hangs empty he nods to the door. *"I can show you to the lumber mill but will want to go to the shop first, I'll need my bow."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton turns to the others. *"Lets get going then. When we get there, I'll make a copy of the rune. If none of us can identify it, can you take it to Brodert and see if he knows, Draegra?"* He keeps his gaze on Draegra as he does, knowing that Brodert has yet to warm up to him thus far. *If any of the rest of you need to collect some equipment before we head out, I suggest you head out immediately. I will head there directly, I may not be completely ready for combat, but I'm still confident I can defend myself with what I've got. Those who are likewise ready can come with me, while the rest of you can meet up and travel together as soon as you're ready. Does anyone else have anything they want to add?"* He addresses the rest of the party, hoping that his attempt at being a leader (as one of the remaining "Heroes of Sandpoint") doesn't bother anyone else. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Norton has been in Sandpoint long enough to know where the mill is, right?

----------


## rypt

Alvor grunts approvingly at Norton's initiative.  *"I like this one,"* he says with an eye towards the tall human.  *"I'll collect my things and meet you at the mill."*

He returns Martin's nod in kind and introduces himself as *"Al"* without any addition elaboration.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone scatters and rendezvouses at the mill after getting whatever they need (that they have on their sheet).

The Sandpoint Lumber Mill stands on the shore of the Turandarok River. A sizeable crowd has gathered outside by the time the PCs arrive, and groups of nervous-looking town guards stand at the mills entrances. *Spoiler: Everyone EXCEPT Steingott*
Show

The mill was working last night - Harker and Thorn, the two millers, often worked late into the night, which had become a bone of contention around town as the noisy mill and its infernally creaky log splitter kept neighbors awake.

The guards have already been informed by Sheriff Hemlock of his intent to deputize the PCs. The sheriff accompanied those who went directly to the mill. Once everyone gathers, the guards silently step aside to allow the PCs entry.

The mill is a well-built wooden structure with very thick walls. The roof is of wooden shingles, and doors are simple timber and unlocked. The mill machinery has been disengaged, but if it is started again everyone knows that it will be incredibly loud and distracting.

There are several points of interest as the PCs investigate the site. This will assume an initial cursory check, not a complete combing over every splinter in the place.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

That is to say, the whole group working, looking, talking amongst themselves, and aiding as appropriate .... but not a Take 20. Also, please be advised that I do not normally allow T10 (Take 10) on Perception checks unless you have a special class ability.

It also assumes that nobody is going to play "I have a secret" from their colleagues.

*The Timber Pier:*  Timber is delivered to the mill via a small pier that extends out into the Turandarok River.
*  Zada, with help mainly from Midori notes a set of muddy footprints that lead from one end of the pier up to the mill itself.
*  Zada, this time with help mainly from Martin note that a barefoot human man clambered up from the mud under the pier, crossed over to the mill, and then scaled the wall to an upper-floor window.

*The Murder Scene:* The mill interior is coated with sawdust strewn with footprints and splashes of blood.
*  Zada, Martin, and pretty much everyone can see what is obvious ... that a desperate struggle took place here several hours ago.
** What isn't so obvious except to Zada (again w/ Martin's assistance) is that one set of prints in particular is not only barefoot, but reeks of rotten meat. Harkers body, Katrines body, a suspicious axe, and a lingering stench of rotten flesh constitute the primary clues here.

*The Rotten Smell:* The lingering scent of decay in the air is curiousit smells almost as if an animal had died somewhere in the room and its remains were allowed to ripen. This smell is strongest on the blade of the suspicious axe and a few of the footprints left behind.

*Katrine's Body:*  The victim is one Katrine Vinder, daughter of local shopkeeper Ven Vinder. Poor Katrine was killed instantly when somebody pushed her into the log splitter. Her mangled, ruined remains lie on the mills lower floor amid heaps of bloodstained firewood. A pale-faced, obviously upset guard stands at attention nearby. The log splitter itself is powered by a waterwheel and consists of a chute in the floor with rotating saw blades that cut logs as they are fed in. While there are no clues among Katrines mangled remains, it still is a horrible fate delivered by the cruel efficiency of the log splitter as a deadly weapona scene that is likely to haunt some of your dreams as it will be hard to forget.

*Harker's Body:* The second victim is Banny Harker, the penny-pinching proprieter of the mill. Harkers body has been horribly desecrated. The poor man has been affixed to the wall by several hooks normally used to hang machinery. The body is mutilated, the face carved away and lower jaw missing entirely. His bare chest is defaced as well, bearing a strange rune in the shape of a seven-pointed star. This rune is familiar especially to Norton and Draegra, and Norton wears the _Sihedron medallion_ that was taken from Nualia's body. Its appearance on the chest of the murdered man seems ominous, yet the smartest among you are still at a loss as to what the rune acually means. Even knowing the name of the Norton's medallion - "Sihedron medallion" - meant little previously. 
*  However, recent studies' held by Draegra and Norton, and then amplified by Norton's own manic desire to learn more along with his current veil setup allows him to drift into a semi-trance. Norton is able to identify the marking as the Sihedron Rune, an antiquated glyph that symbolizes arcane magic once practiced in ancient Thassilon.*Spoiler: EVERYONE*
Show

And that is it, nothing else. It is too easy with all the products that have zoomed around in the past 10+ years to have what is called "player luxury" when players almost have hammered in the sense of something .... kind of like silver hurting vampires. YOU DO NOT HAVE THAT, so please don't BS with ANY helpful inserts that you have not been expressly given.

This check was made with Draegra's historical savvy aiding Norton's amped arcane knowledge.

*  Martin is in the lead this time, this time with Zada assisting him with much needed pointers, as they examine the body. There are several additional wounds. Unlike the deeper slashes on the body, these smaller gashes almost seem to have been made by clawsclaws on a five-fingered, human-sized hand. The rotten scent seems stronger near these wounds. The body is only recognizable as Harkers by a faded tattoo of a raven across his lower abdomen.

*The Suspicious Axe:*  A handaxe is embedded in the floor near the log splitter, as if it had been dropped there. The handle is covered with bloody finger-marks, and a close examination of the head reveals two things of note. First, smears of what look like rotten flesh and fragments of bone are caked on its blade, and second, the rotten meat stink is strong on it. 
*  As Zada's and Martin's skill are pretty stout at determining signs of passage, they both examine the blade closely. Both of them have a gag reflex the smell is so bad, but they are able to muddle through. It is well beyond Martin's professional butchery skills to identify. Zada might pass it around, for it reminds her of ... _something_ ... but she can't quite put a finger on it. When it gets to Norton, he and Zada discuss the smell together, and he confirms Zada's suspicion .... that the lingering stink of corruption is beyond that which a dead body can normally produce. The axe was likely used within the last 24 hours against some form of corporeal dead. Given the level of smell and his own background and Zada's and Martin's input, Norton is able to deduce that the scent likely came from a "ghast's" flesh. *Spoiler: ALCON*
Show

And THAT is what you know, not ... "Oh, a ghast! Can I get a Knowledge...?" The result includes the group's input for now.

So, those are all the clues and deductions that the group made within the site of the Sandpoint Lumber Mill itself.

Are there any other recommendations or intentions for this site? *Spoiler: ALCON*
Show

Please note I said "this site," not .... everyone recommend what next site to go to. I want to make sure everybody feels comfortable having gotten whatever information might be gleaned from this area. If you have nothing else, please note as such IC or in Discord.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Meeting the others by the mill on the edge of the mill pond Martin nods to a couple of the guards he recognises and raises a hand to Larz who runs the tannery that lies just up river of the mill. He likes the tanner, a good place to sell the furs and hides of what he hunts. Heading into the mill, the sights and smells leave Martin pale and sweaty. Standing looking at the blood splattered log splitter he glances at the grizzled Alvor, *"Seen a lot of things out on the roads but not seen 'owt like that. Poor Katrine. I ain't a fan of Ven but he doesn't deserve to lose one his girls like that."*

Shaking his head sadly and offering a prayer to Desna he continues to help Zada investigate. As he paces down the pier following the tracks he nods to Tanner's bridge that stands at the top of the mill pond cutting to the other bank. *"What you think about if I take a look on the far side of the pond? Looks like whatever did this crossed the pond, mayhaps I can pick up tis trail on the far side?"*

*Spoiler: Tracking check*
Show


If needed Survival [tracking] (1d20+11)[*20*] - or ignore if you make the roll Lostsole31



Aside from checking the far side of the pond he stays with the rest of the deputies shaking his undead its revealed the likley creature was undead. Glancing at Midori and Zada he shrugs in worry, *"Not had much truck with the undead, but heard plenty of tales from other caravan guards. Anything we 'ought be worried about."* Then pointing towards the road, *"You thinking we should head to the see that guard next? Can get going while the light is good. I don't reckon we'll get much from Ven, as he's alive and kicking and don't see him killing his girl."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada, do you slog across to the marsh on the other side of the Turandurok River to look for tracks with Martin? If not, anyone else?

----------


## digiman619

Zada did their best to not get ill; they'd known this would get bad, but the degree of brutality here was more than they were prepared for. Still, the evidence they were able to collect allowed Zada to make a rough sketch about what happened, which they share with the rest of the party:

A group of undead, one of which was a ghast (led?), came from across the river to the mill. There was a fight and someone (probably Harker) fought them off with the axe, but was eventually overpowered and killed. After he died, they desecrated his corpse and strung him up to be found later. How Katrine got to the log splitter and when isn't clear, but since there weren't any screams reported, it's likely that she was killed quickly or was unconscious when she hit the blade. The axe was also likely staged. Adding what they know of the note, it's clear that this was an intentional attack and not something that was added after the fact. Whoever this "lordship" was, he controlled the undead to do this to send a message, though it's not clear if he was physically present for the attack.

Unless anyone else has something else they want to do here, Zada is up for a quick reconnoiter or tracks across the pond.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

After the others have gone over the crime scene, Steingott begins going over the ground very carefully. He he follows the muddy tracks over to the pier and stretches his arms out, grasping out towards the air as if he were going through an invisible wardrobe.

*"You all seem to have this figured out, but it never hurts to try. There might be something in the mud we can't easily see."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Steingott uses Basic Geokinesis to sift (as the spell) through the mud around the tracks and pier. I would also like to do this at the mill provided it's an exposed earthen floor and not wooden like the roof and walls.

----------


## meemaas

Norton is surprised early once he realizes the rune matches the one on his medallion. He has nothing else to add to the search on this site, but he does tuck his medallion under his shirt. If the knowledge of the rune got out to the general population, that would risk making him a suspect for having it on his gear.

----------


## rypt

Though Alvor cannot help but cough when the foul air first reaches his lungs, he appears to have a certain tolerance for bloodshed, and does not shy away from the gruesome scenes before him.  He briefly closes his eyes when he first catches sight of Katrine's remains, but accompanied by a slight bowing of his head, the gesture seems more a silent expression of compassion than any effort to escape the horrifying reality of what transpired here.    

*"Aye,"* he says grimly to Martin.  *"This is a first.  Can only hope her end came quickly."*  He turns an eye towards Harker.  *"His certainly did not."*

Finding the hunter and Zada together, seemingly two of the most keen-eyed among them, he asks, *"We have tracks coming in, but nothing on the way out?"*

----------


## lostsole31

So Martin is able to cross a footpath in bridge and go around, but the marsh on the other side is dark and has no light source.

Martin is able to borrow a torch from one of the sheriff's guards standing around and go back with light this time. It isn't easy to see, but he does manage to spot a relatively dry spot that bears a number of barefoot human tracks and lingering stink of rotten flesh.

The tracks lead away from the river, but never away from the site. The spot is hidden by several low banks of nettles, but offers a perfect view of the mill to anyone hidden there.

He will find no other tracks or clues on the other side, nor any ingress/egress tracks. Just what I've described ... bringing Martin back to the Mill with the group to share what he found, and giving the torch back to the guard.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin rejoins the others after scouring the ground for tracks and shakes his head. *"No luck, Desna doesn't smile on me today."* pointing to the banks of nettles on the far side of the mill pond he explains, *"Tracks go to a little vantage point with a good view. Makes me shiver to think of some sort of undead beast watching the mill... Feels more sinister than just a random beast raid."*

At Alvor's comment in the Mill he'd nodded. *"Messy aye, but least she wouldn't have suffered. Won't help Ven make his-self feel better but at least it were quick on her path to Pharasma."* 

He taps his axe and bow to comfort himself before nodding to the others, *"You folks happy to press on the Sanitarium? See this crazy guard."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks a little embarrassed having just tried to show off and coming up with nothing. 

*"Heh...I guess that was a bit much. Looks like there's not much else to see here.*

He looks to Martin.

*"I agree, good sir. Best to continue on and get to the Sanitarium.*

----------


## lostsole31

Remember that you went to the meeting with Sheriff Hemlock at sunset. Had the briefing. Went home to grab stuff (a lot of you) or waited for others to come from getting their stuff. Did a major clues check of a crime scene.

It is now around nine in the evening, just so folks understand current setting.

So, it's a bit for a stroll to the Sanitarium....

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"That is...maybe after a good nights sleep. It's getting late and we should probably come back to this with rested minds. Not that I personally need the sleep. I'm super tough. But maybe others do? Heh."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin grins at the dwarf, looking up at the stars he shakes his head. *"it ain't far and I's know the way. We can grab some lights and head there and get this ball rolling. I don't like the thought of more of these undead lurking nearby, I'd sooner speak with the madman and then get back ready to sort this nonsense out come the morning"*

He looks about, clearly open to other suggestions.

----------


## rypt

While Martin and Zada are investigating the far side of the river, Alvor finds a moment to approach Norton not far from Katrine's remains.

*"Any idea what might have brought her out here?  A working sawmill hardly seems like a place for a young girl."*

At the prospect of heading directly to the sanitarium, Al frowns, seeming conflicted.  *"Much as I'd like to get it done right away, I don't think there's a ghost of a chance we'll be able to see our man tonight.  He's likely asleep, if not drugged, and getting him up is sure to raise more of a fuss than the Sheriff would appreciate."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"And if we are dealing with undead,"* says Draegra. *"This isn't an invasion, but carefully spaced murders. Still, let's not roam around at night when the undead have the advantage, only to knock on the door of the sanitarum and make everyone unhappy, but when it is less of an issue. There is a crowd here, and a lot of eyes on us."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Listening to the suggestions Martin nods, *"Aye, fair enough. The guard may be out for the night. So..* he glances around with a grin. 

*"Who fancies a jar at the Hagfish? You can see Norah herself."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'm for that,"* says Draegra, *"I mean, if we are going to be working together, it might be good to get to know each other."*

Draegra looks to Norton, *"Coming?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"I mean, I can handle some undead, but, yeah, it's not wise to barge headfirst into their lair in the middle of the night."* Zada then followed Martin, as a drink in a well lit pub seems like a much more sensible thing to be doing right now.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"The Hagfish sounds great. I haven't experienced the Sandpoint night life since I've been in town."*

----------


## lostsole31

*THE HAGFISH*

One of Sandpoints most popular taverns, especially among fishermen and gamblers, the Hagfish is also Sandpoints best bet for a good old-fashioned seafood meal. Owned by a gregarious one-legged man named *JARGIE QUINN* (male human), the Hagfish gets its name from the large glass aquarium that sits behind the bar, the home of a repellent Varisian hagfish that Jargie affectionately calls Norah (despite the fact that hes had Norah replaced dozens of timesVarisian hagfish dont live all that long in Quinns aquarium). Hanging from a nail next to Norahs tank is a leather pouch bulging with coins: prize money for anyone who can drink down a single tankard of water scooped from Norahs tank. It costs a single silver coin to try, but the trick is that, since shes a hagfish, the water in Norahs tank is thick and horrifically slimy and foultasting. Few can stomach the stuff, but those who do get to keep however many coins have accumulated in the pouch, and then get to carve their names in the ceiling beam above the bar. To date, there are only 28 names carved there, and the Hagfish has been in business for nearly 10 years.

Martin, a regular, has yet to win the bag of coins (and just as likely that he may have never tried .... Martin?). Martin's brother Chod - relaxing here this evening - has tried many times and failed.

But theres certainly more to this tavern than Norah. Jargies game tables are always well attended, with games ranging from cards to checkers to dice to darts. Tall tales are a favorite pastime here, with one popular game called yarning involving seeing how long a local can string along an impromptu fable without contradicting himself. The most popular subject of these tales is traditionally Old Murdermaw, a legendary giant red snapper that might or might not dwell in the depths of the Varisian Gulf. Jargie himself is quite an accomplished yarner, with the ever-changing story of how he lost his leg being his favorite starting point for his tales.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott is immediately drawn to the aquarium and reads the sign next to the pouch. He taps the bottom of the pouch to get an idea of how much coin has been accumulated by this point.

*"Reeeeeelly? Huh."*

He grabs a seat at the bar and waits for the bartender. Once they arrive Steingott asks, *"Are you the owner? What exactly is the deal with the Hagfish tank? What happens to the poor saps that fail?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada makes their way to the yarning table. Zada knew all sorts of old stories that might work there.

----------


## meemaas

Norton had readily agreed to join, but did mention that he won't be drinking much. Hangovers suck, and he doesn't like them much. 

Norton will take a seat with the rest of the group, and pull out his journal to start jotting some notes into it.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Entering the Inn Martin nods to a few of the regulars and taps gently on the thick slime covered glass. *"Evening Norah."*, reaching the bar he waves to Jargie, *"Evening my friend, the usual please and whatever my friends are having,.. oh and top up Chod aye?"* He raises his pint of amber ale when it arrives and nods to his brother happy to let him gossip with the older men. 

Joining the other he nods, *"So, I'm curious. We heard the stories aye, but what really happened in Thistletop? What did you find in the caves?"*

----------


## rypt

Once they've found a place to sit, Alvor makes a point of stepping around to the far side of the table, taking a seat that allows him to put his back to the wall.  It's possible that someone else may have been headed for the same seat, in which case he offers a quiet apology and mutters something about "old habits" before sitting down.

This isn't his first visit to the Hagfish, and those who have seen him here before may recall that he often drinks alone, and that they have never seen him participate in any of the activities that might relieve him of his coin.  He has been challenged on a number of occasions and has refused each time.  He has, however, made a few non-monetary wagers, including the one he lost just two nights ago with the local carpenter Danver Lauson.

Al orders a mug of ale and a glass of cheap whiskey and, for the moment at least, seems content to listen to the others.

----------


## lostsole31

All eyes seem to settle on Norton and Draegra after Martin's question.

Draegra shrugs and says, *"I only really went down at the very end, and only as an outside consultant with an expertise in stonemasonry, traps, and a little bit of engineering. This,"* and with that he gives a hearty slap to Norton's shoulder, *"is really the man you need to talk with."*

All eyes now zero in on Norton. It might take him a second or two to realize that he would be giving the notes, not taking them.

In fact, as Martin wasn't trying to be conspiratorial or anything, there is a whisper that goes like wildfire, and then EVERY pair of eyes in the Hagfish is on Norton.

Zada also is at the yarning table and hears that one of the "Sandpoint Heroes" is about to tell their tale to the bar, and she looks back to see a surprised and possibly mystified Norton rubbing a shoulder.

The Hagfish, for once in its life, comes to a hush.

Norton, what do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton is shocked to be put at the center of attention all of a sudden. He hesitates a bit as he closes his book and clears his throat. *"As I'm sure you all are aware, the original reason for entering Thistletop was to root out the goblins hiding within. I wasn't a part of the team from the beginning, so all I know about that time is hearsay, and I won't try to repeat it in hopes of not muddling it up. I joined the team alongside a young woman named Drea, and alongside Toros and Keghart Valdemar, Valbard the Velociraptor, Opal, Asher and an elven woman named Shalelu, we went back to continue their mission. At first much of our exploration was of uninhabited area, but for a few leftover goblins.

After encountering the goblins, who we chose to let leave, as they seemed harmless..."* Norton takes a breath as he chooses to neglect mentioning the one. *"We discovered a sturdy warrior who claimed to have previously worked for a woman who had hidden in Thistletop to do her own work. This woman, named Nualia, was the next big threat we had to deal with. See, we ran into her afoul of one of the worst traps I've ever seen. When it triggered, it caged its victim in on both sides, statues on either side came to life and attacked the victim, before finally dropping a pitfall beneath the victim, sealing him up in it. This was what caused us to lose one of our comrades, the Android Asher. After triggering the trap, the woman Nualia revealed herself, and hiding behind the relative safety of this trap, continued to wear us down with a combination of pets and magic, but eventually we won out. However, in addition to the death of an ally, we were emotionally and physically drained, and had to retreat to a safe place, but not before gaining a few prizes among her possessions, and even notes explaining all that she was doing there.

Now, this isn't the end of the story, and in fact, it's where things start to get a little weird. See, one night, there were six of us, as Shalelu had left us by this point, and the next morning, two of us were missing. Drea had returned to her home, traveling as if by magic, and Valbard had chosen to go with her, and her great aunt Leanyi joined us to help us finish her nieces quest. With her as part of our team, we continued further, but came across a hurdle that was nearly as nasty as the trap."* He lowers his voice for a moment, as if to add dramatic tension. *"Shadows."* He returns to his normal voice after that. *"While not entirely the most dangerous threat, they managed to do a number on enough members of our party that some of us struggled to even carry our own gear, and had to return home to get some restoration done on our strength. Once back to town, we chose to use this time to figure out how we could remove Asher from his pit home, which is how we ended up meeting up with Draegra here. 

While he originally chose to come with us to visit Thistletop, which I was eager to allow as a fellow scholar, he carried his weight in helping us to bypass the trap and attempting to recover the body, although there was no body left to be found. With his help, we found our way to the final hurdle. Behind this final door, we discovered the biggest threat we had faced so far. A Greater Barghest. This thing, who I later learned was named Malfeshnikor, made quick work of Keghart, killing him before the man even had a chance to react to it. Meeting him definitely struck fear into us, as not only was he powerful, but he was also dangerously evasive. Even a perfect strike into him did absolutely nothing, and we tried to retreat. He seemed to have lived there for some time, and we were not prepared for a fight like that, so Opal and myself quickly tried to escape, followed by Draegra. Unfortunately, in the time it took to make the decision and call for a retreat, Toros and Leanyi had managed to get blocked in by the Barghest. We tried to urge them to escape, but they refused, urging us to escape while they bought time, as long as we promised to avenge them. Little did we know though, that the two of them, through sheer willpower and a level of grit that I will forever admire, would successfully take him down on their own. I regret leaving them for dead that day, but we can never know how it would have gone if we hadn't fled...."* Norton goes on to explain the minor exploration afterwards with Draegra and Shalelu, knowing that all the exciting parts of the story have already been finished.

----------


## rypt

Alvor's attention is initially focused on Norton, eying the young scholar over the top of his mug.  As the man's tale takes one increasingly tragic turn after another, however, Alvor's attention shifts to the crowd.  Uncertain as to how their expectations might compare to the truth of what transpired, he lowers his mug to the table and sits a little bit straighter in his seat as he watches and waits for their reaction.

----------


## lostsole31

As can be expected, though Norton is a relatively likeable fellow, he doesn't have a clue how to "tell a story." It doesn't outright suck in the telling, but it .... wasn't very good. Patrons nod their head, and lift their glass courteously, and then go back to what they were doing.

----------


## rypt

Alvor audibly clears his throat in the moments following the conclusion of the tale.  *"It's good that you two made it out of there, but if you're planning to tell that one again, you might want to soften the edges a little bit."*  At that, he takes the rest of his whiskey in a single gulp and then gets up to order another.

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded approvingly. Stories have power. The telling is an important part, but not the most important. A tale in and of themselves have a power to inspire, to terrify and to inspire. The telling is just the conduit for story to travel on. They will turn to the rest of the party now that Norton has finished his tale. *"So, I guess that explains your story. What about the rest of you?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin listens quietly to Norton's tale and nods along. *"Terrifying stuff my friend,"* he takes a long sip of the ale, *"I've seen a fair few beasts in my time out on the roads and in the woods but ne'er something like that. Your a brave man."* He says the last with a tilted salute of the pint glass.  At Zada's query he shrugs. *"Not much to tell my friend. I'm born and bred here in Sandpoint. Me and my brother Chod"* he points across the bar to Chod, *"We took on the family business after our parents passed and I spent some time as a caravan guard around Varisan. Not gone as far as the likes of you I'm sure"* he adds, looking at Zada, Midori and Draegra's more exotic appearances, *"But I learned how to handle myself in a fight."*

Finishing his ale he looks round the table, *"Another round? You wanting some stews, Jargie may look like a fat drunk but he runs a good kitchen."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott wipes a tear.

*"I can't believe you had to leave your friends for dead like that. I can't even imagine what that would feel like...and then to have to face them upon return."*

Steingott sniffs and composes himself.

*"I don't have a yarn like that quite yet, but it's my hope to collect a few. I've had nothing but good fortune my whole life. Back home in Janderhoff I'm a bit of a local celebrity in the prize fighting circuits. My family also ran a very successful mining operation and forge, bolstered by these strange abilities I have that allow me to control just about anything earthen. My sister had similar gifts and controls the flame.

My family accumulated a bit of wealth and I've retired early, traveling from town to town and trying to increase the quality of life for those less fortunate than I've been. I'm not sure why the gods chose to shine down on me like this, but I'm going to make sure it was deserved by crushing evil, fighting for justice, and bringing fortune to others. My uncle had a lead on a horse through a local stabler here in Sandpoint, so I decided to start here in my quest."
*

----------


## lostsole31

*"You've asked about others,"* says Draegra, prodding Zada, *"but have said nothing of yourself."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded.* "True. I am Zada of the Stone Tales. I am of the Spire Clan, and I am a servant of Gozreh."* They lift their holy symbol for the rest of the table to see.* "I specialize in channeling old spirits, and remembering the old tales. I've been in a few scrapes as I used to work as a caravanner for a bit, but I'm better at patching up wounds than inflicting them. I'm in Sandpoint to visit an old friend, and I figure that this is as god a reason as any to help."

* *"Besides,"* they added a bit too excitedly, *"the mystery is fascinating! Who is this lordship guy? Is he actually a noble, or does he just have delusions of grandeur? What does the rune mean? Why focus on Midori? I mean, she's fine if you're into that, but he's apparently obsessed for some reason. There's so much to piece together!"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott's eyes light up at the mention of the rune and he nods his head.

*"Yes! The rune! Outside of the bodyguard having been present during the crime, it's the rune that stands out in my mind. I'm very interested into what Brodert might have to say about it. If we can't get through to the possible witness at the Sanitarium, the rune could be our most compelling lead."*

Steingott drifts off for a moment as he goes over the clues and leads.

*What is everyone's opinion on Ven Vinder and Ibor Thorn? I haven't been in Sandpoint long. Do any of you know anything about them? The Sheriff seems to think they're dead leads."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor returns with his drink to find the others discussing their pasts.  Sitting and down and feeling expectant eyes turn his way, he sighs.  *"Well, I was a watchman out in Korvosa for a time, but my superiors and I didn't see things eye-to-eye."*  He stares into the center of the table as continues.  *"What's legal and what isn't; who gets arrested and who doesn't -- it's all backwards in that city.  I left about a year and a half ago.  Been working my way along the coast, selling my shield to whoever's hiring."*

When Steingott later asks about Vinder and Thorn, Al shakes his head and replies with notably less enthusiasm, *"Never met either of 'em."*

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone listening to Alvor hears a particular bitterness as Al says "... who gets arrested and who doesnt'."

----------


## meemaas

Norton looks back at the others, having finished his story. *"A storyteller, I am not. I hope to not need to tell this story again."* After talk of the rune comes up, Norton absentmindedly grabs the medallion he's hidden under his shirt now, still slightly perturbed by the connection.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin glances at the dwarf. *"Ibor and Ven, aye. I agree with the sheriff. Ven is a boor but he's no a bad fellow. Ibor has run the mill for years. We found the undead tracks though, reckon folk at the mill just unlucky opposite that hide they used."* Taking a another sip of the foamy beer he shrugs. *"Neither of them smart enough to get involved with magic runes and undead types. We can see Broderik in the morn' before we walk to the madhouse."*

----------


## lostsole31

Any more RP at the Hagfish?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott downs his last swallow of ale.
*
"I'm not much of a party animal. Bed-ways is right-ways, so best I head home-ways.*

He looks to Martin.

*That sounds good.*

He addresses the table:

* Is that the plan then? Meet at Brodert's in the morning before heading to the Sanitarium?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada will bid the rest of the party good night and return to their room in the White Deer.

----------


## rypt

Alvor nods and grumbles his wordless agreement to the proposed plan.  Though others may get up to leave, he stays for one last drink before turning in for the night.

----------


## lostsole31

The party individually meets outside Brodert Quink's ancient building. There is a sign with no picture, which is backwards from most signs. It simply says "Sage" on the wooden board on both sides.

Draegra is there first to greet everyone.

What now?

----------


## rypt

Alvor arrives at Brodert's looking like he got dressed in a hurry.  And finding only Draegra there before him, he seems the slightest bit irked by the wasted effort.  His only greeting is a nod before he pulls a piece of bread from his pocket to finish his breakfast.

*"You've met this man before?"* he asks, recalling one of Norton's earlier remarks.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin wakes up tired. Beside him Hayliss lies propped up on a elbow watching him carefully. *"You were tossing and turning all night. Is it true what people said of the mill?"* she asks quietly. Martin, running a hand through his tangled beard rests the other on her shoulder and nods sadly. *"Aye, it was a harrowing sight. I've seen some unpleasant things in the past and this was pretty rough."* She hugs him softly and slides out the wide bed and pours them both water. *"What now?"* 

Martin rises stretching out his muscular shoulders and looks at the bow and axe propped in the corner of the room. *"Well, we'll go and see Brodert first thing, there was an odd rune at the mill, not something I know about then we'll be heading to the sanitorium. Hope that there be no trouble."* Then he pauses thinking about the hide they had found and the undead watching people. *"Look Hayliss love, if I ain't back by evening, don't be worried. But please head to your brothers, these ain't the nights to be on your own."*

After a quiet breakfast he gives her a kiss then with bow slung on his shoulder and axe in hand heads through the bustling morning activity, nodding and smiling to the various folk he knew. Swinging by the Meat Market he heads into the back. *"Aye Chod. I'll be out fer the day. Checking on what's occuring and heading to the mad house."*  , Chod nods, a grin a quick *"Be sure they don't lock you in too eh?"*,  then a more serious, *"Take care eh. Its rough stuff yesterday."* Martin nods and then heads out crossing the few streets to Brodert's.

As he arrives he spies Draegra and Alvor together and nods a greeting. *"Morning folks, we waiting for the others then quizzing Brodert on that rune."*. He glances at the clouds and the sky, *"Not a bad day for a walk to the sanitorium."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada's day started much like the previous one, with prayer and remembering the old stories. They arrived at the sage's house, seeming unusually keen on learning from the man. Was it just an interest in the case, or is there something more? You don't know, but the fact remains that Zada is interested in meeting this expert.

----------


## meemaas

Norton arrives in due time, after having prepared himself for the possible events of the day. He greets Draegra immediately. *"Is he expecting us, or is he going to be cranky with me again?"* He asks, remembering how annoyed that Brodert before.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott makes his way to Brodert's whistling a cheerful tune.

*"Mornin' all! I hope everyone slept well. I'm really hoping Brodert can shine some light on this rune."*

He looks at the minimal sign that reads 'Sage'.

*"So this is our guy? Huh. Do we just walk on in or give the door a knock?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra, seeing everyon there (and waiting for everyone to arrive so as not to knock too early), raps on the door. *"Don't expect friendliness, but I was apprenticed to him as a historian for a few months."*

An old, balding, Varisian man steps out, a cat by his legs. He adjusts his spectacles.* "Hrmph,"* he says wordlessly, looking at the seven armed (or at least obviously capable) people arrayed about, including his old apprentice and that annoying scholar Norton he's managed to avoid thus far.

"Well, Draegra, what is it? This have to do with the muders, no doubt?"

Draegra doesn't answer the latter, but holds up a drawn version of the seven-pointed star. *"We were looking for insight into this."*

*"Well, my fee is 10 gp for a week, or any portion of it, for a single, simple answer. More if other expenses and effort are involved. You accept those terms?"*

Draegra opens his own purse and puts 10 gp in his hand.

Brodert looks around, quietly judging each of you (and from the looks of it, not for the better).  *"Alright, you only check on me once a day. Never before 10 in the morning, never later than 6 in the evening. You don't ask searching questions, and I don't entertain you with stories. When I have the answer, I give it, and we're done.  Acceptable?"*

In this last, he doesn't seem to be talking or even asking Draegra, who was the one to foot the bill, but seems to recognize that the rest of you are in some way vested in his "client's" query.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott laughs.

*Ha! I like this one. Straight to the point! Reminds me of myself during my years in the mines. I accept your terms!"*

He composes himself a bit and asks a little more seriously, *"Does right now count as our one visit for the day or can we check back before 6?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Brodert cups his hands over the gold covetously and says emphatically with the faintest hiss, *"Yess!"* to which he goes back into shop, his kitty following, and slams the door.

Okay, gang. What now?

----------


## meemaas

Norton laughs a little, as Brodert has run back in before he could say anything. *"That man is never going to like me, is he? I guess we ought to just get going then. I doubt we'll get anything else out of him for now."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I would take that as the best estimation of your perceived intellectual prowess,"* says Draegra with a broad smile. *"I think your willingness to share what you know and your own brilliance is a threat to his livelihood!"*

----------


## rypt

*"Whatever that was,"* Alvor says with a sour expression, *"I don't think we all needed to be here to see it."*

He looks to the others.  *"The sanitarium then?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra shakes his head. *"Wouldn't we do better exhausting leads in town, first? The Sanatorium is in a remote dale south of town. I mean, if we go now it would be fine, but I think the rest of you think that the Sanatorium is in town, which it isn't."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott scratches his head.

*"So that would leave Ven Vindor and Ibor Thorn then? Any idea who is closest or would be easiest to find?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The "natives" (or longer-term residents) of Sandpoint can tell you that Broder Quink's is right here at the end of Tower Street next to the Old Light. 

To get to the General Store (Ven's place), you would go east on Tower, South on Main St., and take the Rusty Nail Alley around the back to get to Festival St.

But, as Ibor might be in protective custody, the Sandpoint Garrison is on the way, at the corrner of Tower and Main.

----------


## digiman619

Zada actually seems incensed that this wise man refused to share his knowledge, especially after they took Draega's money. "What the hell?" the normally calm nomad exclaimed. They have to be dissuaded from knocking on the mans door and demanding he answer their questions, but eventually Zada calms down enough to focus on the next part of the plan.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin shakes his head at Quint, a muttered *"Miserable old got, a pox on you"* after the door has closed. At the question from the Alovrhe nods towards the gates of town, *"Aye, a walk sounds good. We can speak to this mad guard."* As the other mentions Ibor and Ven he shrugs, *"Looked pretty obvious from what we found yesterday it were undead, so not sure that Ven or Ibor will offer much eh?" They ain't going anywhere so may as well go and see the madmen. If he knows nowt we can speak to the lads when we get back to the town tonight?"*

Its clear that the Martin likes the idea of ranging out the town rather than seeing a grief stricken father.

----------


## lostsole31

Inputs from anyone else?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott shifts his weigth from foot to foot as he begins going over the options in his head.

*"Well the other leads are right here in town. They seem to be dead ends though. The boss made a good point that Ibor may have forgotten something of value now that he's had the time to go over it...maybe we can split the difference and visit Ibor before heading to the Sanitarium, then see Vindor in the morning."*

An imaginary flint and steel lights up above Steingott's head.

*"Perhaps we can speed things up a bit? I have my horse Navigator in the stables. Does anyone else have a ride that might get us around more quickly while we investigate?"*

*"If we have to go on foot I'm in favor of the sanitorium. Brodert seems like he's going to be a minute and I think outside of him, the sanitorium is our strongest lead."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor raises an eyebrow at Zada's outburst but otherwise says nothing.  

At Steingott's question, he replies, *"Aye.  I have a horse stabled here in town.  Can ride south if need be."*  He gestures with one hand in an abbreviated shrug.  *"Most all of you know this town better than I do, and unless we split up, it seems to me like these visits will take the same amount of time regardless of the order in which we make them."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada shook their head. *"I came in on a caravan and was planning on leaving town the same way. The town didn't seem big enough to worry about stabling a horse."*

----------


## lostsole31

Despite not being much of a wind, Draegra makes a show of it by licking his index finger and holding it in the air. *"Or, we could just all walk, as the time it would take to saddle and prep the horses - those that have them - would be a negative gain."*

He starts strolling east on Tower Street and turning down Main Street .... likely to head towards the southern exit of town.

----------


## meemaas

Norton will follow Draegra.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin glances at Draegra as she leaves and grins at the others, *"Seems single minded that one eh?"* then follows heading out towards the gates with a long easy stride twirling his bow as they head out of town

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott follows the others towards the southern exit.

----------


## digiman619

Zada shrugged as they turned to follow. *"Well, when you put it that way..."*

----------


## lostsole31

It will take somewhere between and hour and an hour-and-a-half to get to your destination. The squat, stone building that serves as the sanatorium has three floors under a stout, stone-flagged roof, and is built in the lee of the limestone escarpment known as Ashen Rise.

Coming in from the north, there is a verand that wraps along the length of the west. As you step up, the old floorboards creak under each of you. They are stout, with no fear of breakage, even kept very clean, but old enough that some warp has set in to allow the creakage. There are two doors on the veranda. One is the obvious entrance, and another door much farther down at the end of the veranda. 

Not everyone can really pile into the reception area, as it is ony 15' x 10', and most of the middle is taken up by a counter-desk and three chairs - two the west (where you come in, one to the east). A cord hangs from a hole in the southern wall above a sign that reads: *"Ring for service."* There are two doors - one to north, and one to south.

Only two people can really fit inside the reception area (unless you totally break protocol and go behind the desk). Assuming you are not here kicking down the doors like a pack of wild murderhobos, who are the two that will be inside in reception, with the rest assumed to be milling about the veranda?

----------


## meemaas

With both Norton and Draegra being knowledge specialists, albeit at differing levels, Norton suggests that one of the two of them goes in, along with someone with a keener eye than them. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Obviously, the PC will go in rather than the NPC, because it makes more sense, but it still makes sense to say such. In other words, Norton is volunteering for one of the two.

----------


## DrK

[QUOTE=DrK;24960635]*Martin Bevuk*


Enjoying the walk he looks at the grim small squat stone building. *"Not exactly welcoming is it eh?"* he mutters as he walks around the building once just to give the place a once over. As they look at the front door, he is content to let the others go forward looking out over the scrubby moors as he leans on the railing by the veranda, a muttered *"Nota  bad view eh from here, maybe it helps the poor souls locked in this place"*

He glances at the door clearly happy to let Norton and one of the others head in and speak with the staff of the strange building

----------


## rypt

With Martin stepping aside to let another join Norton, Alvor turns to Zada.  "*You wanna head in with him?  Seems you picked up on quite a bit down at the mill.  I figure you'll fare just as well here."*

Leaning against the same railing as Martin but with his back to the view, Al grimaces at the hunter's comment.  *"I doubt it,"* he says as his shifting weight elicits a long creak from the floor.

----------


## digiman619

Not wanting to add to the crowd, Zada stands by the door.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott scans the entry points.

*"It's best we don't barge in. Are any of you folks good with words? I'm not your man . I'd love to stand guard, though!"*

----------


## lostsole31

It only makes sense, albeit after a bit of a pause, that Draegra would go in with Norton, as their names are a little more well-known (despite Martin being a lifelong local). Draegra pulls the cord, which has some resistance (as expected).  After doing so, Draegra casts a spell on himself .... once a minute. *Spoiler: Martin, Norton, Zada*
Show

_Enhanced diplomacy_.

A few minutes later, a nervous, twitchy-looking man comes out to see what is happening. *"Today is not a visitor's day..."* he scolds Draegra and Norton. *".... samsaran,"* he adds with equal parts annoyance and intrigue.  *"I am in the middle of some frightfully important work and cannot be disturbed."

*Draegra nods understandingly. *"I would ask if we could wait, but as you can see,"* and here he gestures to the handful of people that the man might be able to spy out the front door from his position, *"I have a lot of people here. And, to be honest, we are on business as sent by Sheriff Hemlock. Can we see Dr. Habe, please? I have a letter for him."*

*"I am Dr. Erin Habe,"* he admits, and takes the paper once Draegra produces it. Dr. Habe gives it a cursory glance. *"A fine introduction. It changes nothing. A group of armed people coming up on a place for peace of mind. For shame. Leave, please. I don't have time to entertain the sheriff's paranoia."*

*"Thank you for giving us this much regard, doctor. Since you are busy today, we will stop by again tomorrow .... and the next day, if need be."*

Draegra gestures for Norton to head out with him.

Does Norton head outside with Draegra to the others?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will give a respectful nod to the Doctor before leaving. Once outside, he looks at the others. *"No dice right now. Draegra's made it very clear that we will be returning, but the Doctor claims he is very busy right now. What next?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada will step into the door frame; clearly visible, but outside the threshold. *"We're not trying to strongarm you. You have to look out for the best interest of your patients, we respect that. We're only here because we want to talk to one of them, because they were a witness to a horrible crime we're investigating. We'd send one person in, and you or one of your staff can be there to ensure the well-being of your patient"*

----------


## lostsole31

He shakes his head and holds up his hand in Zada's direction, and disappears behind a door.

Now what?

----------


## rypt

*"What, that's it?"*  Alvor steps forward to peer into the reception area from behind Zada.  Seeing that the room is empty, he turns back and scowls at Zada and Norton.  *"What did you even say to the man?  Busy until when?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That's it ... for today. We are asked to look into things discretely,"* said Draegra, *"and we have no police 'powers' of any kind. Demands and an unearned sense of entitlement will not endear us to him, or if any abuse of him should occur, to the rest of Sandpoint. This is Dr. Habe's realm, and his place to determine an audience. This was a healthy walk, one which can allow us to get to know each other were we to avail ourselves of the opportunity.* But I have also seeded Dr. Habe with the understanding that I will return tomorrow, with the unspoken 'ad infinitum' so at some point he will be worn down not by intimidation, but by civility. And that works in our favor with any others that might hear the tale."*
*Spoiler: * = Prompt*
Show

Great time to use the RP thread not for problem-solving the plot but for getting to know each other.

----------


## rypt

*"You'd gamble two-and-a-half hours of every day on that doctor's capacity to withstand our...civility?"*  Alvor exhales something between a scoff and a sigh.  *"If he's busy now, fine, but he can at least tell us when he won't be."*  At that, he begins to head into the reception area, clearly intent on giving the cord another pull.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I've purposefully only described Al's intention here, rather than specifying that he actually does pull the cord, in order to leave an opening for dissenting views.  If anyone feels strongly about not calling the doctor out again, they are welcome to tell Al to hold on for a minute.

----------


## meemaas

Norton shakes his head and moves to stop Alvor. *"If we push him now, he'll never agree to talk to us, and we'll never get anywhere here. If the walk itself bothers you, Draegra and I can come on our own when we come back. Maybe having just the two of us come will help ease his concerns too. Especially if I leave my weapon behind this time. He certainly didn't like that we were armed, after all."*

----------


## rypt

Once Norton has said his piece, Al mutters something under his breath about 'pushing,' and then moves to stand, as tall as he can, directly in front of the young scholar.  *"Look me in the eye and tell me the doctor didn't just walk all over the two of you,"* he says with a glance towards Draegra.

----------


## meemaas

*"He didn't walk all over us. We can't force him, and trying to will only hinder our investigation."* Norton looks Alvor dead in the eyes, without any sign of backing down on his stance.

----------


## rypt

Alvor holds Norton's eye for a moment.  *"Alright then.  Knock yourselves out."*  At that, he steps around the scholar, continuing to talk as he heads for the stairs, apparently ready to leave.  *"When he tells you tomorrow that he's still busy, you might try asking when he's free."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"So guys, what do you think we should do next?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*


Martin looks in some surprise as as they appear from within and convey that the doctor is 'busy'. He looks to Norton, *"Aye, I'm with you. We didn't walk 2 hours for nothing. We have possible undead roaming and 2 dead, maybe more soon. "*

He looks at the door and then around the building. *"You fancy trying an alternative way in and we chat to the man ourselves Norton?"* the bearded hunter asks.

----------


## lostsole31

*"An 'alternate way in' is a euphemism for 'breaking into a lawful establishment,'"* says Draegra, *"which is a poor fit when we work on behalf of the sheriff."*

----------


## meemaas

*"And I'm not sure why you'd think I would want to break in either. I have a good reputation here, even if not a a storyteller, and I wouldn't dare risk it just to jump the gun."* Norton turns to Draegra. *"You have a better grasp than I do, about how long do you think it'll take us to go to check out the site of those first murders? That barn we were told about."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada was much relieved that the conversation was turning away from breaking and entering. *"Even if it'll take us a bit, it will do more to advance our investigation than breaking in will, as the investigation will kinda get stalled out if we all get arrested ourselves."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods in agreement.

*"I have to agree with Norton. It's looking like the scene of the first murder is our best option in terms of what we can get done today."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin nods, *"Aye, sounds like a plan then. Keep a sharp eye in case there is more of them undead roaming."* Martin is happy to trot along near the others with his bow out, a handy eye in case he sees a deer, rabbit or grouse on the walk that might be good for the pot.

----------


## lostsole31

Norton, you had a long walk here, and with a long walk back .... that is, if you consider this a long walk, to be fair, some would just shrug .... your familiar satchel is getting beat on hard from the inside.

----------


## meemaas

Norton laughs to himself, opening up the satchel, he pulls out his familiar and places the adorable little hare on his shoulder. *"Sorry buddy. I was so busy I wasn't even thinking about you."*

----------


## lostsole31

If it weren't for the fact that Norton was actually stronger and sturdier than he looks, he might have been blown back by the recoil of his "rabbit rocket" as Destroyer McGee shoots out several yards, does a quick pee here, a quick poop drop there, and then begins to run a circuit around the party to stretch his legs while the party moves north. They will need to go back to town to get details on the location of the scene of the first murder. Even Martin doesn't know, as most of his business comes to him, rather than vice-versa.

Martin, I am going to assume you do NOT shoot the rabbit Norton let out of the satchel at his side?

----------


## rypt

Alvor watches with a furrowed brow as the rabbit conducts its business and then begins to burn off some excess energy.  *"Any other wildlife in there we should know about?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"That's just my familiar. I only have him, so no worries about any other surprises."* Norton laughs a little, and waves for the others to join him as they head back towards town.

----------


## lostsole31

The party makes it back to Sandpoint Garrison, and Sheriff Hemlock is sent for, as he only wants the group interfacing with him.

You now have an audience with Sheriff Hemlock, so ..... what do you ask him?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott starts speaking to the sheriff. *"So...we checked those leads of yours."* No attempt is made to hide his annoyance at how the last two visits played out. *"Brodert is running us around on the rune, possibly for at least a week. Doctor Habe at the Sanitarium is singing the same song. Are you absolutely sure we wouldn't have better luck with Ven Vindor and Ibor?*

He brings down his very visible annoyance.

*"Excuse me. My apologies. But is there any reason you could think of that Brodert and Habe won't attempt to be a little more helpful? Perhaps if we could tell them the seriousness of the matter they might be more responsive..."*

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff responds, *"Ven's wife already came and picked him up, so he is home now. I can have you interview Ibor, if you'd like. I don't know Brodert's job, or else he wouldn't have been hired, right? Don't they take time researching and stuff? I don't know what to tell you about Habe, because I wasn't there, either; but he deals with dangerous people and crazy people don't give Habe his work at our convenience. Just check daily on both."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor speaks up from the rear of the room. *"We want to take a look around the scene of the first murders.  Can you give us directions to the barn?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Sheriff Hemlock nods. He explains that 2 days ago, a patrol of guards along the Lost Coast Road were assaulted by a deranged man near an abandoned barn south of town along the banks of Cougar Creek. The man was obviously sick and insane, his flesh fevered, eyes wild, mouth frothing, and clothes caked with blood. The guards subdued him, but when they checked inside the barn they discovered the mutilated bodies of three men. Although all three bodies were far too disfigured to identify, one of them carried a piece of parchment that Hemlock gives to the PCs to read [see Handout 2-2 on Discord]. The note identifies the bodies as Tarch Mortwell, Lener Hask, and Gedwin Tabe, three notorious con men and swindlers known well to Sheriff Hemlock as local troublemakers.

He personally forbade the three men from operating their con games and barely legal operations in Sandpoint, and wasnt particularly surprised at the time to find them murderedit was only a matter of time before they tried to swindle someone worse than them, after all. But in light of the mill murders and the fact that Mortwell, Hask, and Tabe all bore the same seven-pointed marking on their chests that Harker did, Hemlock is convinced there is something worse than revenge afoot.

The bodies of all three men lie in state in a cool basement room below the Sandpoint Garrison, not far from the holding cell containing Ibor (and until recently, Ven). 

*"Would you like to examine the bodies?"* the sheriff asks.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"I'd like to check out both the scene and the bodies, personally.*

He looks around the room to his fellow party members.

*"How prepared are we for any hinky undead business that might be going on with these bodies? Any suggested precautions from you more seasoned folks?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin listens to the sheriff, a muttered *"How about you give us a letter sheriff, maybe get a bit more help from Habe? The mad guard is probably the best lead we got."* As they discuss the bodies and the attack sight he nods, *"I agree with you lads. Lets see these bodies, I'd guess burning 'em will stop em coming back Steingott. Then we can head out to the attack"* 

He taps his bow, *"Make sure to be armed if we head out there mind no telling what could be watchin'"*

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff will take the party down to the bodies below Sandpoint Garrison. *"We will not be burning the bodies. Father Zantus already performed last rites."*

The party gets to what passes as a small morgue. Decay has already begun to set in. The sheriff lets the bodies be examined. 

Zada can assist Martin. Their short assessment reveals that all three bodies bear claw marks similar to those that were discovered on Harker's body. As well, there is that seven-pointed symbol as before.

*"Now,"* the sheriff goes, *"the insane man has been identified as Grayst Sevilla, a local Varisian thug. He was the one given over to the care of Erin Habe. I'll write another letter for your return trip tomorrow, but again .... Dr. Habe has operational control of his sanatorium, and I cannot demand he open wide his doors to your investigation, which is supposed to be quiet, anyway. Regardless, that Grayst fellow .... he was a little off his rocker when I talked with him .... so even if Dr. Habe does let you see him, I wouldn't expect much.

"Alright, since you're here, do you want to talk to Ibor?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"At this point I think figuring out what's going on will be for a greater good, even if it may be upsetting for him to keep talking."*

----------


## rypt

*"Wait a second -- another letter?"*  Alvor asks.  *"How many have you already sent?" *

----------


## lostsole31

*"I sent the first one with Draegra, which I understand he handed over today,"* answers the sheriff. *"This will make the second one."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor tightens his jaw and casts a momentary scowl towards the Samsaran.  *"How forthcoming were you the first time?"* he asks as he turns back to the sheriff.  *"Does he know that the longer it takes us to get to the bottom of this, the likelier it is that more will die?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff seems confused. *"You seem to be harboring anger I don't understand, Alvori. Actually, a few of you do. Being an investigator is less about great insight and getting results off the cuff so much as it is having an iron will and perseverance. 

"Now, he may have a legitimate issue at the Sanatorium, you realize. Could he be stone-walling you? Could he be personally persecuting you? Well, possibly. But, why? Or ... he could be busy with matters that he feels trump your own, that because of the sensitive nature of his work he is in no way required to share with you, and there is nothing to do about that but respect his position and wait, and not take everything personally."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor rolls his eyes.  *"Yeah, or maybe he's just an *******.  Who knows.  Whatever it is, he's got your only living witness, and I don't think tiptoeing around his indifference is going to get you very far."*  At that, he sighs and leans back against the wall, opening the floor to the others to either agree, disagree, or simply push things closer to a conversation with Ibor.

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin nods emphatically with Alvor, *"Sheriff, we found signs that the undead were watching the mill. Sooner we find out what happening more we can stop it. Who knows who else may be killed if we don't solve this problem."*

He glances at Draegra, *"If you'd mentioned the letter from Hemlock we could have pushed Habe harder."* 

After the bodies have been xamined he shrugs, *"Aye, well, eaten a little and clawded with the same rune. Not a lot new. Alvor, Steingott, how you feeling about a bit of patrolling the other side of the river tonight. Keep an eye out for any more undead watch posts?.*

----------


## rypt

Alvor considers Martin's suggestion for a moment.  *"Well, I don't think its a coincidence that we've got one set of bodies found by a river, and another set of bodies found by a creek.  Especially with the tracks you found at the mill, seems pretty clear that this creature is using the water to access its victims.  And with the number of brooks and streams I've seen around here, I have a hard time imagining it'll need to strike the same area twice.  Still, I guess it couldn't hurt to take a look around."*

For a few moments, he is quiet in thought, save for the soft thud of him repeatedly tapping the back of his head against the wall.  *"Tell me, sheriff, does Cougar creek connect with the river behind the mill?"*

----------


## lostsole31

> *Martin*...glances at Draegra, *"If you'd mentioned the letter from Hemlock we could have pushed Habe harder."*


Draegra looks at Martin. *"I did give him the letter."*



> Alvor *...**"Tell me, sheriff, does Cougar creek connect with the river behind the mill?"*


Sheriff Hemlock shakes his head. *"Cougar Creek comes from a spring source on the Ashen Rise, down .... past Habe's Sanatorium, in fact ... northwest across the ashen moor ... before dumping the Varisian Gulf nearly a mile south of town."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton sighs a little. *"Pushing him harder because of the letter was never an option. If one of you had been in with Draegra, you'd have seen how little he cared about it. So lets not make such a big deal about this. Draegra did the best he could, and I believe if any of you had tried, he'd have banned us from ever coming back."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor shakes his head.  *"If that creek runs by the sanitorium, then Habe and his patients are in just as danger as anyone else here in town.  Maybe more so if whoever's behind this is looking to tie up any loose ends."
*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That's there,"* says Draegra, *"and we're here. Shall we have a chat with Ibor?"*

----------


## rypt

Alvor's expression suggests he doesn't share Draegra's views on proximity and relevancy, but he says nothing, and instead only gestures to the sheriff, inviting him to lead them wherever it is Ibor is being held.

----------


## lostsole31

Is everyone else done here?

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

At Draegra's question Martin nods. *"Aye, I guess as we are here can see how poor Ibor is doing. Maybe I can look in on my lovely lady before head back out to watch the stream and check some of the local farms?"* He looks at Alvor and nods, *We could just follow the stream back to Habe's and search around."* He grins, and taps his bow. *"Maybe we'll get lucky"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*I'm ready to chat with Ibor, then run that patrol at night."*

He punches his left palm with his right fist a few times while thinking of bashing in some undead heads.

----------


## lostsole31

Harkers partner Ibor is a young man, handsome if a bit narrow-faced. He is still in shock after having discovered the bodies when he arrived at work yesterday morning. Though the sheriff already interrogated Ibor, Hemlock admits that the PCs might be able to get something out of the miller that he could not. He cautions them to be gentle in their interrogation, thoughThorns been through a lot in the last few hours.

Here's the thing. It would probably be overwhelming if ALL of the party goes in there. So, you need to figure out amongst yourself who is going to go in and who isn't. And before that, you need to figure out the way you want to get information out of him .... do you want to try to be compassionate, or try to terrify him into telling you something?

Draegra elects the former, and Midori recommends the latter.

----------


## meemaas

Norton recommends compassion too.

----------


## lostsole31

When Norton seconds his, Draegra offers, *"I can go in and talk with Ibor. But it would be nice to have someone with me that might have a golden tongue to my silver."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin nods in agreement with the "good cop" approach. *"Aye, not point being hostile to the man. He's had a hard enough time with discovering his partner and Ven's lass dead in the mill. I doubt he's involved, apart from a bad roll of the die."*  Shrugging he nods to one of the others, *"I barely know the man, seen him in the shop a few times when he comes down for some chops or a rabbit, but he don't drink in the Hagfish so not said much more to 'im than that."*

----------


## rypt

Frustrated at how things transpired at Habe's, Alvor wants to be in the room this time.  *"I'll join you,"* he says to Draegra.

He turns to the sheriff.  *"There anything Ibor told you that you think we ought to know beforehand?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The Sheriff says, *"I think you know what I know."*

With that, Alvor and Draegra are let in to speak with Iborn.  The sheriff won't let anyone else in, as that is likely to look more like a gang trying to coerce him rather than just two guys trying to see if there's anything he's willing to add.

Okay, Alvor, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Alvor leaves his shield, spear, bow and short sword with the others before following the sheriff down the hall.  When Ibor's cell comes into view, he pauses or perhaps hesitates for a moment before stepping closer.  The former watchman has some experience questioning witnesses and suspects, but those memories feel as though they are from another lifetime, and they are not the first to come to mind at the sight of iron bars.

If Ibor doesn't look up as he and Draegra approach, Alvor gently taps a knuckle on one of the bars.  *"Hello, Ibor."*  He pauses a moment to allow the man to reply, though he does not expect one.  *"My name's Al.  This is Draegra.  We're trying to help the sheriff figure out what happened down at the mill.  If you don't mind, we'd like to ask you some questions.  Is it alright if we come inside, or would you rather we stay out here?"*

----------


## lostsole31

He blinks vaguely as if to allow.

----------


## rypt

Alvor glances at the contents of the pail when he steps inside.  If it's empty, he turns it over and uses it as a seat.  Otherwise, he slides it to the far end and sits down on the floor, giving Ibor as much space as he can within the confines of the cell.  

Once he's seated, he makes a point to observe Ibor's hands.  If they are covered in blood, and if Ibor seems distressed by this fact -- for example, if he makes any effort to rub them clean -- then Al calls to the sheriff and asks if he can bring some water and a rag.

Al begins with questions that are adjacent to the murders themselves -- things like the timing of events and the ordinary operation of the mill.  His hope is bring Ibor back from the edge a bit -- perhaps even build a rapport -- before gradually steering his inquiry towards topics that are likely to be more upsetting.  As that transition approaches, he says as much to Ibor, and offers him a flask of admittedly mediocre whiskey from his hip.  He takes a sip before passing it on, and even if Ibor does not take it, Al leaves it on the floor in case he changes his mind later.

Al may be a bit of a grump, but he is legitimately sympathetic to Ibor's situation, and there is something of a paternal quality to how he addresses the traumatized young man.  Presenting his questions in a non-accusatory manner, he makes it clear that he's not here looking for evidence of Ibor's guilt, but for help in delivering justice for Ibor's friends.  Though he is not the type to offer direct words of comfort, Al nevertheless expresses his compassion in his own quiet way, speaking calmly, slowly, and in the same informal fashion he uses with most everyone else.  He is not uncomfortable with silence, and if Ibor needs time to form his answers, Al is willing to give it.  As much as he is able, he catches any sighs before they start, and avoids any muttering except as empathetic utterances.

----------


## lostsole31

The pail has contents in it. Ibor doesn't really look at his hands.  

Draegra allows Ivor to take control of the whole interaction, but seems to have a good sense of when to speak up to note something of emphasis, or to add a secondary calming voice.

When the whiskey is brought out, Ibor can't help himself and takes it, and takes a swig. Finally, he gives a long sigh.

*"Harker,"* begins Ibor, *"he had frequent midnight trysts with Katrine. Ven's a protective father, but no way he did that to them."

*He has some trouble with something, and Draegra quietly prods him.

*"Harker had been 'cooking the books' ... for some time."* Ibor then adds quickly, *"I never took part in the scams, but ... Harker? He might have stashed quite a lot of money away by skimming from the top of sales and business over the past several years. The Scarnettis, the noble family that owns the lumber mill ... they have a reputation for being ruthlessthere are rumors that theyre responsible for burning several competing grain mills in the region, after all, and I wouldn't put it above the Scarnettis to hire someone to kill Harker if they found out hed been embezzling money."*

Ibor won't have anything more to say that can be useful, but at least socially Al and Draegra were a big help in breaking the cloud he was under.

----------


## rypt

Al thanks Ibor for his help and leaves him with the flask of whiskey.

Once he and Draegra are far enough down the hall to be out of earshot of Ibor, Al clears throat and then quickly, quietly and somewhat uncomfortably, says, *"Thanks, uh, for your help in there."*  His tone suggests that he would prefer a silent nod to any reciprocal words.

Rejoining the others, he relays what Ibor had shared.  *"Apparently Harker had been cooking the books to hide money he'd been pocketing for himself.  Ibor thinks that if the mill's owners, the Scarnettis, caught wind of the scheme, they might have hired someone to take Harker out.  Seems they have a history of playing dirty with their competitors."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra appreciably just nods to Alvor.

Once in with the rest of the group and the sheriff, Draegra adds. *"So, that may or may not be a separate issue. But it turns out that Harker and Ven's daughter Katrine were engaging in midnight trysts at the mill, which is why she was there in the first place."*

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler*
Show

Norton would like a knowledge check on the Scarnettis


After the new information, Norton continues to mull over what he knows, both of the family in question, and the case in general.

----------


## lostsole31

Here is what the party knows about the Scarnettis ....

Scarnetti Manor is the home of one of Sandpoint's founding families. The Scarnetti family, led by Titus Scarnetti, controls most part of Sandpoint's lumber industry, as well as Sandpoint's mills, the Sandpoint Lumber Mill and the Scarnetti Mill.

In addition to the Sandpoint Lumber Mill, the Scarnetti family also owns the Scarnetti Mill. Owned by the wealthy Scarnetti family, who also has a monopoly on the lumber industry, it is the sole surviving mill after a string of fires destroyed the Soggy River Mill, the Biston Pond Mill, and the Cougar Creek Mill. Public outcry and accusations of arson against the Scarnetti family was so great, that the mill's operator Courrin Whesterwill lowered the price for milling grain dramatically, at least until the other mills could be rebuilt. Still, in time, the Scarnettis purchased the Sandpoint Lumber Mill, but learned their lesson about trying to put a stranglehold on production by price gouging.

Here is what the party knows about House Scarnetti (Noble House of Magnimar) ...
House Scarnetti is one of the newer families of note in the Varisian city of Magnimar. They have a long-standing, simmering feud with the city's Shoanti population. Prominent members of the family also live in the nearby town of Sandpoint.[

----------


## rypt

Alvor rubs his forehead, seemingly unsure of what to make of Ibor's theory.  *"Well, I can't say I've ever heard of a hired killer using undead before, but if that's on the table here, we ought to at least consider the possibility that our first set of victims also found themselves on the wrong side of the Scarnettis.  Not to say the killer couldn't have sold their services to another buyer..."*

He sighs and then looks over at the sheriff. *"You know if that family has any other financial interests in the area?  Something that crooked lot might have targeted with one of their cons?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott sits in the background, pumping his fists and shadow boxing. He finishes his little workout and addresses the regrouped party:

*"I don't wanna step on anyone's toes when it comes to drawing conclusions...but I think we all know as much as we're going to know today. Maybe watching the river and keeping our eyes open is our best bet until tomorrow."* 

Steingott looks down at his feet and starts digging his toes in the dirt.

*"I get we have to keep things under wraps for the sake of the general population, but if the undead is a possible culprit, I think we need to go with that suggestion as a real possibility. We may need to just keep watch on certain areas and see if anything else happens. If we have nothing from our other leads for at least a week, all we can do at this point is protect. Tomorrow we can look into the Scarnettis. I just don't think it's the right time to barge in and start running the Scarnetti's down. for information. There's likely a better way to go about looking into them. Especially if they're a powerful family."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Scarnetttis are no-doubt the face of the Sczarni gangs in this area,"* says Sheriff Hemlock. *"And embezzling doesn't surprise me. But murder does.  The Sczarni have a saying: you can't make money off the dead. I mean, way more goes on in Magnimar, but even there its racketeering, extortion, bribes, gambling (under the table to cheat the tax-man). At most, someone might get roughed up. But this goes way outside of anything the Sczarni are known to do. And it happened to a Scarnetti-owned business, which only invites the 'wrong kind' of vigilance, they might say.  No, I am pretty sure that the Scarnettis would want no part of this. 

"As far as number of Scarnetti interests you're going to find, well as one of the founding families of Sandpoint with a, ahem, 'aggressive business expansion model,' that's just to be expected."*

----------


## digiman619

*"Hmm."* Zada said. They'd been lost in thought for a while. *"Yeah, that tracks. As far these 'outstanding citizens' are concerned,"* the disdain practically dripped off that phrase,* "I think that it's more likely that whoever this Lordship fellow is has a beef with them rather than anything untoward on their part. On this occasion, at least."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'm with Steingott. I say we call it for the night,"* says Draegra. *"What we saw wasn't random violence, however chaotic it was. So I doubt we are looking for lightning to strike twice."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor very nearly recites the Sczarni words along with Hemlock, but he catches himself first and manages to keep his mouth shut.  *"It does seem unlikely,"* he says with a sigh.  *"The nature of the killings make them tough enough to square with a hired hit.  You pay someone for that kind of work, the last thing you want them doing is marking the bodies with matching symbols."*

*"Could be,"* he says to Zada.  *"Seems they may made more than their share of enemies.  If he's able to recognize that rune, Brodert may be able to give us some direction, but we'll have to wait and see."*

He nods to Draegra then looks to Martin and Steingott.  *"Still want to walk the river tonight?  I'm willing if you are."*

----------


## DrK

> Alvor  nods to Draegra then looks to Martin and Steingott.  *"Still want to walk the river tonight?  I'm willing if you are."*


*Martin Bevuk*

Martin listens and nods. *"Aye, it sounds good. The poor lass just seems to be wrong place wrong time. Best start some patrols to ward off these undead skulking about."*  He taps the bow and looks at the dwarf, *"What you think, out the north gate, then walk down the river and swing by the manors and in the south gate? Couple laps.*

----------


## lostsole31

Tonight is the brightest of the nights of the full moon of the month of Neth, called the Black Moon. Near-freezing and drizzling is enough to account for less of a patrol and more of a cursory sweep by those that go, though that is not the whole group.

Night ends.

*SUNDAY, 25 NETH 4707 AR (LAST NIGHT OF THE FULL MOON)*

Today is a holy day for most, so the party meets together at the Sandpoint Garrison (because you never really defined) about an hour after noon, to make sure everyone spent what extra time was needed for personal religious/ spiritual/ devotional activities.

Per plan, the party traipses out to Habe's Auditorium.

Draegra hands the note to Alvor, recommending Alvor try to sway Habe today. If nothing else, maybe the fact that it is a Sunday will be a weak argument point that Habe shouldn't be that busy.

The bell is run, and Habe again comes to the desk shaking his palms at the two members of the group that could squeeze into the front reception area. *"Please, sirs, I am busy and understaffed!"*

Alvor, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Before pulling the cord, Al takes a deep, steadying breath, a brief and surely imperfect effort to set aside his earlier impression of the doctor and give the man an opportunity to prove himself as something other than what Al perceived him to be the day before.

*"Dr. Habe, I take it?"*  He steps forward and offers Hemlock's letter.  *"From the sheriff.  We understand that you're busy, but it's important that we speak with one of your patients.  We wouldn't need long.  Maybe twenty minutes, thirty at the most.   And the sooner it can happen, the sooner we can leave you to your work."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Alright, let's get this over with,"* he says. *"Otherwise, you'll disturb my work every day until the next Swallowtail Festival.

"I will let you interview my patient Grayst, but only for a few minutes. Just the two of you, right?" he looks nervously at the armed contingent on his front door. "I am not having a whole filthy band of mercenaries slumming in my sanatorium. It's drizzling, so they can join you in the reception room. In the meantime, you will need to hand off that big polearm to your friends staying behind, and either do the same with your shields or put them up. They are weapons. No weapons are to be drawn at any time, and if attacked by someone orderlies - not you - are to take care of it. Just withdraw as best as possible. No spells are to be cast. None ... no, not that one .... not that one either. No spells.

"So, the two of you ... weapons stowed or handed off when they can't be stowed ..... and no spells. Is that acceptable, or am I sending you back out in the freezing Neth drizzle?"*

----------


## rypt

Al does not hesitate to answer.  *"That is acceptable."*  As he turns to step outside, he glances to Draegra, sharing a look that suggests he was expecting more resistance.  Handing his spear, shield and bow to the others waiting on the veranda, he says, *"He's agreed to give Dreagra and I a few minutes to question Grayst.  We'll try to make 'em count.  Gotta leave these here though."*

Once the samsaran has likewise stowed or unloaded his weapons, Al nods to the doctor.  *"No weapons, no spells,"* he says, affirming the terms of their visit.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra, whose shield wasn't out anyway, doesn't hand anything over and goes with Alvor to the waiting area directed to inside.

So, this is less of a reception area, and more of a Workroom, that Dr. Habe unlocks before admitting entrance, and then locking once the three of you are inside. This is a little-used area that serves as a combination kitchen and sewing area. It is an otherwise very large area, taking up most of the first floor. There are two doors in here to the south.

*"Please wait here,"* he says, before going to two orderlies here and ordering them to go upstairs and gather Grayst to bring him down to meet guests.

The two orderlies leave, leaving you here with the doctor, who doesn't try to engage you in any conversation.

A few minutes later, the orderlies bring a man down dressed in very strange clothing that is extremely restrictive to movement that Alvor has never seen before. 

*"And, here we are. This is Grayst, gentlemen."*

Grayst's skin is pale and looks gangrenous, his hair wild and his eyes milky white. Unfortunately, neither Al nor Draegra have any medical training, lacking any understanding of Grayst's affliction.

Alvor, what do you do/ say?

----------


## rypt

Hemlock's description of Grayst had led Alvor to believe that he would be questioning a man of otherwise sound physical health in the throws of some sort of psychological episode.  But the man across from him now appears to be decomposing before his very eyes, and for a moment, Al seems unsure if he should be addressing his first question to the patient or to the doctor.

*"Grayst Sevilla?"* He finally asks somewhat hesitantly, shifting his head sideways as he speaks to see if Grayst's clouded eyes track the motion.  He does not immediately follow up with another question, but instead tries to get a sense of the man's faculties based on his response.  

In the event there is no response whatsoever, Al tries a slightly different angle.  *"Hired muscle for Tarch Mortwell, Lener Hask, and Gedwin Tabe?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin walks happily back to the sanitarium spinning the bow happily. As they get there and Habe issues his demand he hops up and perches on the rail of the balcony. *Have fun with the crazies my friends, I can keep watch with Steingott, if we hear any screaming well come a running *

----------


## lostsole31

Grayst does come out of his semi-insensate fit to speak fitfully to Alvor. Unfortunately, he has little to say apart from incoherent mumblings about *"razors"* and *"too many teeth"* and how *"the Skinsaw Man is coming."

*Draegra tries to get Grayst's attention then, but when _he_ does, Grayst's eyes bulge when he sees the blue-skinned man, and Grayst is shocked into some moment of semi-lucidity. *He said. He said you would visit me. His Lordship. The one that unmade me said so. He has a place for you. A precious place. Im so jealous. He has a message for you. He made me remember it. I hope I havent forgotten. The master wouldnt approve if I forgot. Let me see let me see*

His eyes roll back into his head as he goes into some kid of trance, his voice becoming very strange...

*He said you should come to the Misgivings soon, to meet the Pack, for they have something wonderful to show you.*

At the climax of his speech, the message delivered, Grayst collapses and issues a low moan. One round later, his moan rises to a shriek, and as he lurches to his feet, his arms tear free of the old straitjacket. He lunges at Draegra, eager to kill the one whom his master loves more than him. The orderlies do their best to get Habe to safety before they step in to help, but anyone who tries to protect the targeted PC might be assaulted by the diseased man as well.

*Round One ...*

*R1T20:*  The crazed man steps forward, chambers and then elbows Draegra's own elbow for *8* ... a powerful blow, indeed.

*R1T15:* Alvor, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Alvor curses as Grayst breaks free of his jacket and lunges towards Draegra.  *"Doctor!?"*  He calls out, thinking this can't possibly be what Habe had in mind when he contemplated a possible attack.  With the orderlies closing in to hopefully get the crazed man under control, Al, for the time being at least, is willing to abide by his agreement not to use a weapon.  Lowering his shoulder, Al attempts to disorient Grayst by driving him back against the wall.

*Spoiler: Combat Actions*
Show

At the beginning of the round, Al uses Tactical Flanker to designate the space to his SE as being occupied for the purposes of flanking.

Swift Action: Activate Gatecrasher's Gambit to grant +2 luck bonus to next bull rush attempt.

Standard Action: Initiate Shoulder Rush, making a bull rush attempt with a +4 circumstance bonus.  
Bull rush (+7 base CMB, +2 Powerful Maneuvers, +2 luck bonus, +4 circumstance bonus): (d20+15)[*23*]Al will move with this bull rush if successful.  Additionally, if the bull rush is successful, Gatecrasher's Gambit imposes a -4 penalty on all of Grayst's d20 rolls for 1 round.

The first time that Draegra, the orderlies, or Habe is attacked before Alvor's next turn, he will use his immediate action to initiate Warning Roar to attempt to negate the attack.
Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Alvor curses as Grayst breaks free of his jacket and lunges towards Draegra.  *"Doctor!?"*   He calls out, thinking this can't possibly be what Habe had in mind  when he contemplated a possible attack.  With the orderlies closing in  to hopefully get the crazed man under control, Al, for the time being at  least, is willing to abide by his agreement not to use a weapon.   Lowering his shoulder, Al attempts to disorient Grayst by driving him  back against the wall. Grayst isn't disoriented, but he does get driven back.

*R1T12:*  Draegra steps back a little, and casts a spell, asking that the Godclaw undo what chaos has done (*5 healing*). He looks to the caretaker. *"Doctor  Habe, have your orderlies keep back from his man, for he is beyond  them. Then go and unlock the northern door that our allies may assist."*

He then shouts as loud as he can, *"Battle Underway. Nonlethal!"*

The  two orderlies don't even wait for the order to be passed as they step  back.  Dr. Habe goes to the northern door and takes out the keys.

*End of Round One ... TO THOSE STANDING OUTSIDE:*  You may have heard screaming inside, and that might spook some, but this _is_  an asylum for the insane, so that is more about a few seconds of  confusion. That confusion is quickly dispelled when you do hear  Draegra's shout that there is a battle, but it is (or is to be kept, you  aren't quite sure) nonlethal.

*Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Norton,  you wisely were sure to have Destroyer McGee back in your satchel when  you got to the sanatorium, though I do assume on the long walk here you  let him stretch his legs again.  What do you do?

Grayst on deck ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton will crouch down and call out to his familiar to return to him, but won't otherwise leap into action. He moves away from the door to let others go in. *"Sorry, but a nonlethal battle is not one that I will be very effective in. Magic, you know."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Norton will delay potentially indefinitely. But definitely this round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Norton crouches down and looks to his familiar in his familiar's satchel to calm him,  but he otherwise doesn't leap into action. He moves away from the door to let  others go in. *"Sorry, but a nonlethal battle is not one that I will be very effective in. Magic, you know."* 

*R2T20:*   Inside, Grayst swings at Draegra, but even though Draegra gets into a  trained boxing position, Alvor shouts loudly, throwing off Grayst's  swing.

*R2T19:*  Zada senses that Granite is alert to danger.

*R2T15:* Alvor, what do you do? You do see that Draegra is quite "armed" as he is in an obvious fist-fighting pose.

----------


## rypt

*"Someone grab my shield!"* Al calls towards the open door.

He isn't much of a fist-fighter himself, but seeing Draegra with his hands up, the former watchman slides to his left and tries to grab at Grayst's arms in the hopes of making him an easier target for the samsaran.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Adopt the indomitable tactical presence.

Free action: 5-ft. step to the south.

Standard action: Aid another to grant Draegra a +2 bonus to his next attack.
Attack vs. AC 10: (d20+7)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* *"Someone grab my shield!"* Al calls towards the open door.

He isn't much of a fist-fighter himself, but seeing Draegra with his  hands up, the former watchman slides to his left and tries to grab at  Grayst's arms in the hopes of making him an easier target for the  samsaran. 

*R2T14:* Steingott, you heard that! What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott rushes towards the south wall of the porch and picks up Alvor's shield.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Steingott rushes towards the south wall of the porch and picks up Alvor's shield.

*R2T13:* Zada, what do you do? The door to A2 is 2 squares to your east and currently closed.

Draegra on deck, Martin in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada quickly made their way to the door, wrenching it open before stepping inside; their teammates were in danger, and their spirit would not let that stand.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I think that it'll take me 2 move actions to get the door open, so I can't really rush in just yet, but I'm working on it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Zada quickly made their way to the door, wrenching it open; their teammates were in danger, and their spirit would  not let that stand. 

*R2T12:* Draegra sees Alvor's  efforts, steps towards the wall, and takes advantage of the grizzled  warrior's help as then expertly grapples Grayst.

*R2T10:* Martin, Zada has opened the front door. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Grayst in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin looks up as the sounds of fighting and shouting begins, *"I was only joking about them shouting for trouble"* he mitters and as he bounds up the stairs and barrels into the room, knuckles raised and ready for trouble! As he bursts into the room and see's the strange man he stumbles slightly *"What by the gods is wrong with him"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Full: Double move into the room ~10ft from Grayst
Swift: Enter Pugilist's stance

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Martin looks up as the sounds of fighting and shouting begins. *"I was only joking about them shouting for trouble"*  he mutters and as he bounds up the stairs and barrels into the  reception area knuckles raised and ready for trouble!  Unfortunately,  there is no trouble in this room, and Martin hears the sounds of trouble  on the other side of the door to the south.

*R2T8:* Norton feels that comforting, high-speed  rabbit-foot-thump from the familiar satchel that tells him that  Destroyer McGee, Berserker Bloodhare of the Hinterlands is ready for  action!

*End Round 2:* Dr. Habe unlocks and then opens the door, facing Martin as he does so. He calls out, *"No weapons! Please! He doesn't know what he's doing!"*

*Begin Round 3 ...

R3T23:* Norton, what do you do?

Grayst on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton continues to just watch the others, staying out of this fight entirely. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Continue to delay.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T23:* Norton continues to just watch the others, staying out of this fight entirely. 

*R3T20:* Grayst flails around in Draegra's arms, but can't get out.

*R3T15:* Alvor, what do you do?

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Seeing Dreagra take hold of the madman, Al immediately moves to help him get Grayst under control.

Between grunts and growls of effort, he calls back to the orderlies, *"Manacles!"*

*Spoiler: Combat Actions*
Show

Standard action: Al will use the aid another action to assist the grapple, granting Draegra a +2 bonus to his next check.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Seeing Dreagra take hold of the madman, Al  immediately moves to help him get Grayst under control. Between grunts  and growls of effort, he calls back to the orderlies, *"Manacles!"* 

*R3T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

With Alvor's shield in hand, Steingott makes his way into the building and heads towards Alvor.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* With Alvor's shield in hand, Steingott makes his way into the building and heads towards Alvor. 

*R3T13:* Zada? What do you do?

Draegra on hand, Marin in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada rushed inside, following the sound of the commotion.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If I can get close enough to the turning guy to see him in one move action, I'll summon my mind blade. If not, double move towards the guy.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Zada rushed inside, following the sound of  commotion. As she moves, she does see a guy being wrestled (she thinks  by Draegra, but that is harder to see). It is a wild man but at this  distance not to be mistaken for anything beyond a habitant of an asylum.  Still, she cautiously brings forth a blade of pure psionic force,  electricity crackling up and down its length.

Dr. Habe screams when he sees the psychic sword in Zada's hand.

*R3T12:* Draegra expertly pins Grayst. *"Quick, tie him up!"*

*R3T10:* Martin, what do you do?

Orderlies and Habe on deck ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin skids to a halt then glances around the man in front of him, *"Let me past you fool"* he snarls and pushes roughly past heading south towards the sounds of struggle and Draegra's voice. *"Shout out of you need help, we are a coming"* plunging forward he makes his best speed towards the sturggle


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Full: Double move towards the sounds of struggles

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Martin skids to a halt then glances around the man in front of him, *"Let me past you fool"* he snarls and pushes roughly past heading south towards the sounds of struggle and Draegra's voice. *"Shout out if you need help, we are a-coming!"* Plunging forward he makes his best speed towards the struggle, getting there at the end of his hustle.

Doctor Habe shrieks in terror and leaves the large room. Norton sees him  cross the reception room and unlock (not open) the door to the north.

The orderlies are too freaked out by the deal with Grayst and all of  these people jumping on their charge and one of them with a glowing  sword to help.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T20:* Grayst is unable to break out of his pin.

*R4T15:* Alvor, what do you do? The orderlies didn't help you.

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Alvor very nearly curses aloud at the orderlies for their inaction, but recognizing how strange the last few minutes have been, he merely growls in frustration instead.

*"All I've got is damned string!"*  He reaches for the bag on his back as the others draw near.  *"Tell me one of you has rope!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Retrieve the bundle of string from his bag.

Free action: Drop the string beside him.

Standard action: Ready an action to tie up Grayst in the event he is handed or tossed a length of rope.

----------


## digiman619

Upon hearing that they needed rope, Zada dissipated their mind blade and pulled their pack off to withdraw their rope. *"I've got some!"* they exclaim
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

FrA: "Drop" the mind blade, where it dissipates into nothingness
I'm 90% sure that it's two move actions to get the rope from Zada's pack. If I can do it in one, I'll toss it to Alvor. Otherwise someone is going to have to transfer it from the to him.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Alvor very nearly curses aloud at the orderlies for their inaction, but  recognizing how strange the last few minutes have been, he merely growls  in frustration instead. 
*"All I've got is damned string!"*  He reaches for the bag on his back as the others draw near.  *"Tell me one of you has rope!"* 

*"I've got some!"* exclaims Zada (who has yet to take her action).

*R4T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck (action defined), Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott drops Alvor's shield where he stands. Noticing the skirmish and knowing there was a non-lethal battle going on, he puts up his dukes and rushes around the corner.

*Spoiler: Action!!!*
Show

Should be able to move around the corner and get in the spot just above Grayst. Calling my 1/day knockout ability on Grayst. 

(1d20+8)[*18*] To hit.

In the event knockout is a full round and I can't do it, I am just going for a punch.

Potential damage on the punch is:

(1d8+4)[*11*]

Fortitude save on the knockout should be 15.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T14:* Steingott drops Alvor's shield where he stands. Noticing the skirmish  and knowing there was a non-lethal battle going on, he puts up his dukes  and rushes around the corner.  He pops Grayst right in the jaw for a resounding *11* as  bones crack, but this man's deadened nerve-pain centers must protect  him because it looks like it definitely hurt him ... but doesn't slow  his wrath at being pinned.

*R4T13:* Zada  dissipates their mindblade and retrieves the rope from their pack, and  steps a few feet closer, tossing the rope toward Alvor.

*R4T12:* Draegra puts the squeeze on Grayst while continuing to pin him, doing *4 NL*.

*R4T10:* Martin, what do you do?

Grayst on deck, Alvor in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin pauses, *"What is wrong with this one, he looks past Pharasma's gate already!"*, plunging into the flailing mess he ducks and weaves standing beside the others and lashes out with a pair of brutal jabs seeking to subdue the madman.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Bronze knuckle strike (whilst in pugilist stance) - hiting non lethal
(1d20+9)[*18*] dam (4d6+4)[*15*] ignore DR

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T10:* Martin pauses, *"What is wrong with this one?! He looks past Pharasma's gate, already!"* Plunging into the flailing mess, he ducks and weaves while standing beside the  others and lashes out with a crushing blow to subdue the  madman that does *15 NL*.

*End of Round Four:* Norton sees Dr. Habe open the door, step north into that room, and then shut the door. The orderlies, seeing that Dr. Habe left them, and there is now a group running amok in the asylum, peace out. They are now outside, right by Norton.

*Begin Round 5 ...

R5T20:*  Grayst, with a greater reserve of strength and desperation, throws off  Draegra and is no longer either pinned or grappled! He then steps out of  the mix of melee-ists surrounding him.

*R5T15:* Alvor, there is rope on the ground behind you (to the E). Grayst is now out of the hold. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Alvor's frustration only grows as both Steingott and Martin attempt to beat Grayst senseless rather than simply hold him down.  *"We had him, damn it!  He knows the killer, but can't talk if you break his jaw!"* 

Reaching down to grab the rope, Al shifts closer to Grayst while trying to catch Draegra's eye, hoping to signal his readiness to help him get hold of the madman once again. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Pick up rope.

Free action: 5-ft step to the west.

Standard action: Aid another action to assist Draegra's next grapple check.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Alvor's frustration only grows as both Steingott  and Martin attempt to beat Grayst senseless rather than simply hold him  down.  *"We had him, damn it!  He knows the killer, but can't talk if you break his jaw!"* 

Reaching down to grab the rope, Al shifts closer to Grayst while trying  to catch Draegra's eye, hoping to signal his readiness to help him get  hold of the madman once again. But to do so he has to be as open in the  action to aid as in the action itself, and Grayst whallops Alvor in the  stomach for *5*. 

*R5T14:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"So much for a quick and easy knockout!"*

Taking Al's words into consideration, Steingott turns and attempts to put the hold on Grayst.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

(1d20+7)[*16*] to grapple Grayst

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* *"So much for a quick and easy knockout!"* Taking  Al's words into consideration, Steingott turns and attempts to put the  hold on Grayst. Despite the man seeming to be strong and a capable  wrestler (though nothing like Draegra), Steingott just manages to put a  hold on him!

*R5T13:* Zada, what do you do?

Draegra on deck, Martin in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* Zada double moves to get near Draegra.

*R5T12:*  Draegra nods to Zada, understanding why she didn't take flanking  position (unarmed right now as she is) and showing some quick gratitude.  He takes the position and while Steingott grapples the madman, Draegra  gives two quick jabs to Grayst's jaw for *9 NL* total.

*Combat Ends ...*

Alvor is able to truss Grayst up pretty easily. Whle Draegra calls out that the all clear ... and Norton finally joins the group from his strange, mid-battle reverie.  Draegra goes and knock on the door to the office Dr. Habe locked himself into, and the orderlies didn't get any farther than the porch (they didn't keep going, as worried).

Dr. Habe begs for the PC's forgiveness. *"I truly had no idea he would react in such a manner, but more to the point, my orderlies don't get paid enough if there is an actual armed attack here, but all of this would be awful if word of mouth got around that I or my Sanatorium were not a 'safe place.' Please, the orderlies will carry him up and latch him down, and I will administer a sedative for now. Please promise me that you won't let this get out."*

What does the party do/ say?

----------


## digiman619

Zada was actually quite angry. *"What the hell kind of doctor do you claim to be? That man clearly has an advanced case of ghoul fever and needs immediate restorative magicks. He can't have more than a day or two left before the disease takes him and then you'll have a bigger problem than your reputation to worry about!"*

----------


## rypt

Alvor picks up his shield and thanks Steingott for hauling it inside.  While Draegra goes to retrieve Habe, the former watchman keeps a close eye on Grayst, wary of the fact that he had freed himself from his earlier restraints.

When Zada reveals the truth of the madman's condition, Al's eyes grow wide as he looks down at the spot where Grayst had hit him.  He curses under his breath and touches the back of one hand to his forehead, but otherwise says nothing until Habe has responded.

----------


## lostsole31

*"I have some medical training, yes!"* Dr. Habe blurts out, *"but I have never dealt with anything like ghoul fever. They don't prepare you for that at the university!"*

Okay, does anyone else have anything more regarding Grayst before the orderlies take him back and secure him?

Meanwhile, Dr. Habe adds, *"He seemed to be his normal fitful self, until Mr. Sevilla became aware of him, then he started saying something strange and in a low, controlled voice before dropping, that .... shrieking and tearing off his straitjacket ... and then attacking your friend."*

----------


## rypt

Alvor steps between the bound Grayst and the approaching orderlies.  *"Hold on a second, fellas,"* he says, holding out a hand.

*"Doc, we gotta talk about some of the things Grayst had to say.  But before we do -- are you able to cure this man or not?  Because if not, if ghoul fever does what I think it does, then we've got a whole other problem here."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks to Al.

*"I don't know much about ghoul fever. Are we still able to question him? Is there time? Or should we be preparing for something worse?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada pinches their brow, their anger ebbing into disappointment. *"And the reason you didn't reach out to the chapel for specialist help was...?"*  They sigh. *"Never mind. Okay, I'm going to have to talk to Father Zantalus and see if we can save this man because I don't have the proper spells prepared here."* This was followed by an exhalation of frustration. *"Not that I have strong enough magicks to heal the disease anyway."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin looks at the man and shakes his head sadly at the state of the man. At mention of the ghoul fever and the sedative he shakes his head, *"Shall we question the lad before he corks it?"* . He glares at Habe, *"You ain't a real doctor are you there?"* Kneeling down beside the man he nods to the others *"Pretty handy in a fight you lot are."*

----------


## lostsole31

Dr. Habe looks aghast at Martin and with great indignation, *"Excuse me?! I graduated summa *** laude, I'll have you know. But the problem with being a doctor of physical maladies, and particularly a theoretician of mental afflictions, is that my training doesn't really cover supernatural issues. Now that I know he has ghoul fever (if that is really the case), I have the means to look into my books at possible treatments."*

Draegra speaks up, *"I think we got all we're going to get from Grayst, so there shouldn't be an issue of at least getting him to a place of safety for himself and others by being sedated and strapped down. I do remember what he said to me. I'm going to write it out, instead of regurgitate it to you now."*

Dr. Habe, placated some by Draegra's words says, *"There, now can we get him to isolation before he awakens and has a dangerous episode? And I will work on curing this affliction, now that I know what I'm dealing with."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada's anger quickly returned, their voice flat. *"Fine. Check your books. But unless they recommend a rapid course of treatment with medicine you have on hand, you will go to the chapel and get some divine aid. This man shouldn't have to die because you were too proud to ask for help"*

----------


## rypt

Alvor begins to say something, then stops himself, sighs, and starts again.  *"Doctor, in those letters he wrote you, what did the sheriff say about our reasons for wanting to speak with Grayst?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That he was a possible material witness to a murder,"* answers the doctor.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott squints at Habe.

*"You sure that's all, doc?"*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

(1d20+9)[*21*] sense motive on Dr. Habe

----------


## lostsole31

Dr. Habe seems kind of confused, and Steingott senses that. He doesn't feel that every nuance of every word in the messsage matters and that the "meat of the matter" was already discussed. He figures it is some dwarven idiosyncracy that if you don't quote an exact transcription you must be a liar .... and that silliness is likely why Dr. Habe doesn't much like dwarves (but that's secret, learned by a Sense Motive).

----------


## rypt

Alvor nods.  *"Yeah, that's right.  And I'll be honest -- I'm still not sure what he saw and what he didn't.  But the name Grayst mentioned -- 'His Lordship' -- that's one we've heard before.  Grayst said this person told him to expect a visit from Draegra, even made him memorize a message. * 

*"My understanding is that Grayst has been in your care more or less since the day he was found.  That would mean that either this Lordship individual prepared him for Draegra's visit before he was committed here and before the sheriff even enlisted Draegra's assistance -- in which case I figure that makes Grayst something more than just a witness -- or, His Lordship found a way to reach Grayst inside this facility and has been in contact with him while you've been treating him as your patient.  Both are troubling for their own reasons, but either way, there's a very real chance that his presence here is putting you and the rest of your patients in very real danger."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin nods as he looks to Alvor, *"Strange things occurring here. Not sure where to go next, maybe we just do some patrols, we can be look for some trouble and keep a weather eye this?"* Looking back to Grayst he shrugs a little, *"Not sure much beyond prayer can be done for this fellow mind. best leave him 'ere with Habe's tender mercies."*

----------


## lostsole31

So, everyone fine now for Habe to have the orderlies take Grayst to isolation? Dr. Habe promises he will do what he can for the man, but he won't have him transported to the Chapel. It's more that you would need Father Zantus to come here, and even then Father Zantus may be required to be given a donation that Dr. Habe's Sanatorium cannot afford for magical treatment if Dr. Habe's mundane ministrations cannot help.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott continues eyeing Dr. Habe.

*"Well, looks like we've seen everything we're going to see today. Let's get out of Dr. Habe's hair. I'll wait for the rest of you outside."*

Steingott walks outside and waits patiently for the rest of his party.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra will follow Steingott outside to the porch.

What does everyone else do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton places his familiar back into his pouch, having been petting it while thinking to himself, allowing the others to do their thing without crowding. Now that people are seemingly leaving, he prepares himself to go with them.

----------


## digiman619

Zada gives the doctor one last talking to. *"You'd best isolate him. I'll be here in the morning to see if I can help, but I fear we may already be too late."* They then turned to meet the others.

----------


## lostsole31

*"Actually, hold on,"* says Dr. Habe, thinking for a moment. *"Let me oversee Grayst in isolation, but wait here a few minutes. I think I might have something that will help you in your own search."*

And with that, Dr. Habe will go with the two orderlies and Grayst's unconscious form upstairs.

----------


## rypt

Alvor steps out onto the veranda to retrieve his spear and relay Habe's offer to those already outside.  While they wait, he turns to Draegra,* "Were you able to finish writing down what Grayst said in there?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Inside, Martin and Zada are still there waiting for Dr. Habe to return with whatever it was he was going to say or give ...
*Spoiler: Zada and Martin*
Show

A few minutes goes by, with one of the orderlies giving a short nod to  Martin and Zada (who are still inside, waiting for Dr. Habe to return  per his request). That orderly then goes to the door to the SW (the door  SE heads upstairs) to run and errand.

A minute later, the other  orderly comes downstairs and says, *"Hey, if you care, the patient is  sedated, and locked down with leather and metal. I don't know if the doc  can heal someone like that, but he ain't getting out to do nobody any  harm."*

The other orderly finishes whatever errand was below and  the two meet right by Martin and Zada. They talk about something related  to resetting shifts. Right in front of Zada and Martin, it seems off. Zada notices that someting is _off_, but Martin, who is more about watching an environment more than the people in it, is oblivious.

*Surprise Round ...*

*S16:* "Red" orderly does a throat punch to Martin, totally surprising him and doing *11* (real, by the way).

*S6:*  Zada, you see "Blue" a hair's breadth from doing the same to you, but  you managed to take stock of the situation before you could be ambushed  by him. *Spoiler: Zada*
Show

This is a surprise round, so MA or SA only (along with any FA or SwA may have).

----------


## digiman619

Zada doesn't have time to do much except summon their mind blade and try to get a bit of breathing room from their attacker.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Summon mind blade. 5 foot step back

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Zada doesn't have time to do much except summon their mindblade and try to get a bit of breathing room from their attacker. 

*S5:* The other orderly (blue) follows but attacks Martin. He's distracted by Zada's strange magic weapon, though, and misses Martin.

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T26:* Martin,  you just got throat-checked with a cheap shot by a trained unarmed  assailant doing lethal damage. Man that hurt. What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin chokes on the blow to his throat, recoiling, his eyes darken with rage before spitting to clear his throat he snarls a *So thats how you want it eh?* before focusing his attention on the man and lashing out with a devastating punch to the mans central chakra

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift: dizzy venom prahna (staggered and Fort or 2 Wis)
Standard: Iron fang strike (+2DC on prahna)
To hit (1d20+9)[*26*] dam (1d8+4)[*6*] plus (2d6)[*8*] ignores DR

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Martin chokes on the blow to his throat, recoiling, his eyes darken with rage before spitting to clear his throat he snarls, *So thats how you want it eh?* before focusing his attention on the man and lashing out with a devastating punch to the mans central chakra, doing *14 + 2 WIS + staggered*.

*R1T21:* Steingott,  you think you hear what might be the type of sounds your expert,  pit-fighting ears tell you are the sounds of a brawl. What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott's ears perk up at the sound of the scuffle. He says out loud to the air as he makes his way back into the building:

*"I knew something was up! A blind peasant could see medicine and therapy wasn't fixing that man!"*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Use two move actions to get as far into the building as possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Steingott's ears perk up at the sound of the scuffle. He says out loud to the air as he makes his way back into the building, *"I knew something was up! A blind peasant could see medicine and therapy wasn't fixing that man!"* 

*R1T20:* Norton, what do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will step inside the room after Steingott and survey the situation. After a moment, he decides to step to the side and observe, not yet willing to draw his weapon and go in for a kill against these men. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move inside the door
Standard action: Move to one side of the door in order to observe while allowing others to enter without blocking their way.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Norton will step inside the room after Steingott and survey the  situation. After a moment, he decides to step to the side and observe,  not yet willing to draw his weapon and go in for a kill against these  men.

*R1T18:* Coming from the southwest comes a  creature (Brown) in patient's clothing, but the body that wears it is  putrid and rotting. It awkwardly gaits up to Martin. *"Uhhhhhhhh,"* it says in a dry, forced vocalization.

*R1T17:* Granite squeaks, telling Zada that he is prepared for danger.

*R1T16:* The red orderly seems to move as awkwardly as brown as he is in pain. He throws another punch that Martin ducks.

*R1T15:*  Destroyer McGee, Berserker Bloodhare of the Hinterlands rapidly foot  stomps in his carrier, recognizing that there is a stressful situation.

*R1T9:* Some kinda big bat flies into the room from the southwest, 5' off the ground!

*R1T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Granite & Destroyer McGee delaying ....

----------


## rypt

Seeing Steingott rush back inside and Norton follow suit, Al turns a puzzled glance towards Draegra -- *"The hells is he talking about?"* -- before hurrying inside himself.  Once and if the growing clash comes into view and he sees orderlies attacking Martin and Zada, his temper flares, and through gritted teeth he mutters, *"That weaselly sh*t!" * 

Spear and shield readied to defend himself and his companions, Al wades into the melee (or as near to it as he is able).

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move + Standard actions: Al will use two move actions to move as close to the battle as 40 feet of movement will allow him.  His chosen end position, in order of preference, is as follows:

Adjacent to a threatened ally and 10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies.Adjacent to a threatened ally and adjacent to the nearest enemy/enemies.Adjacent to an unthreatened ally and 10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies.10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies but not adjacent to an ally.Adjacent to a threatened ally but not within 10-feet of an enemy.As close to a threatened ally as possible.
If 40 feet of movement does not allow him to reach any of positions #1 through #5, he will use his swift action to expend Hastened Leap for another 20 feet of movement.  Only if Hastened Leap does not allow him to reach any of positions #1 through #5 will he then will he select position #6.  

In the event he is able to reach one of positions #1 through #5 without Hastened Leap, Al will instead use his swift action to adopt the Piercing Thunder Style and the Vigilant Keeper's Stance (both are done simultaneously via Fuse Styles).

If Al uses Hastened Leap, he will not use an immediate action before his next turn.  But if he was able to use Fuse Styles, he will use, at the first possible opportunity, either Warning Roar to defend an ally who is attacked, or Oaken Shield to defend himself, depending on whether he or an ally is attacked first.

*Spoiler: Warning Roar, if necessary*
Show

Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Seeing Steingott rush back inside and Norton follow suit, Al turns a puzzled glance towards Draegra -- *"The hells is he talking about?"*  -- before hurrying inside himself.  Once and if the growing clash comes  into view and he sees orderlies attacking Martin and Zada, his temper  flares, and through gritted teeth he mutters, *"That weaselly sh*t!"*

*R1T7:* Zada, your mindblade is manifested. What do you do?

Familiars delaying ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada takes a good hard look at the orderly and the patient before their stance changed into a much more defensive one, their mind blade extending into a spear as they stabbed it at the orderly that attacked Martin.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

FrA: Knowledge check the guard to activate Adept Analysis. 
MA: Knowledge check the patient to also activate Adept Analysis
SwA: Change roles and mind blade shapes. Note that instead of a ranged attack, it's now a reach weapon that can still attack adjacent squares.
SA: Attack the already injured guard. (1d20+8)[*13*] (2d6+6)[*18*] (2 handed form; does 1.5x STR mod because it's 2 handed). + the bonuses from Adept Analysis (which are per-type and last for the rest of the encounter)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Zada takes a good hard look at the orderly and  the patient before their  stance changed into a much more defensive one, their mind blade  extending into a spear as they stabbed it at the orderly that attacked  Martin. The mind blade spear cuts across the orderly overcoat to reveal  studded leather armor. Meanwhile, Zada doesn't have a good sense of  analysis about her opponent.

*R1T6-5:* Another  patient shambles up to Martin. The other orderly (blue) steps up to Zada  but doesn't attack her. Instead, with Martin flanked he takes a cheap  shot. Luckily, Martin's armor holds to protect him.

*R1T4.5:* Draegra runs into the room with the others.

*R1T4:*   A raven flies in very close to Martin, who in turn punches it for *8*.  Still, the little raven is undeterred as it pecks at Martin. But it  doesn't seem to hurt like a forceful peck. And yet, dark energy rolls  off of its beak into Martin.

*R1T3-1:*  Another  two patients shamble into the room. Finally, a robed figure not in  patient garb strolls in and up to the northern wall of the SE portion of  the room. He casts a spell on himself. In addition, there is a strange,  bleary-eye effect one has one trying to look at him.  *Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Nobody recognizes the spell that he cast.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Martin, roll a Fort save as some type of effect is trying to cover your eyes with a dark film! Meanwhile, what do you do this round?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

Martin Bevuk

Martin ducked and grunted as the fist connected, as the raven pecked him he swung hi head about, trying to clear the shadows from his eyes....

*Spoiler: Martin's Fort Save*
Show



(1d20+6)[*14*]

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

The world vanished in darkness and he pauses, panic rising in his guts before he focuses, listening to the shuffle of feet and the breathing of those around trusting to his instincts to ward off blows, a shout of *"I'm blind, help, the bird has done something to my eyes!"*


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Swift: Spend Ki Pool to use combat precognition 1+Wis rounds, attackers roll twice to hit
Standard: punch the raven (1d20+9)[*27*] damage (1d8+4)[*6*] + (1d6)[*6*]  +2 to hit/damage if FE: Magical beasts applies to a familiar
 - miss chance (01-50 misses) (1d100)[*82*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T26:* Martin ducked and grunted as the fist connected  and as the raven pecked him  he swung his head about, trying to clear the shadows from his eyes. The  world vanished in darkness and he pauses, panic rising in his guts  before he focuses, listening to the shuffle of feet and the breathing of  those around trusting to his instincts to ward off blows, a shout of *"I'm blind, help, the bird has done something to my eyes!"*

To his credit, Martin punches what he's pretty sure is the raven for a solid *8*.

*R2T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient (brown) in the hole, familiars delaying ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott moves forward to get a lock on Blue. He pulls a sizable chunk of earth from another plane and sends it flying towards the enemy. 

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Move Action: Forward 20 ft.

Standard:

(1d20+7)[*27*] to use an earth blast on Blue

(2d6+7)[*14*] dmg pending success.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott blow hits with incredible accuracy!

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



(1d20)[*2*] confirmation

(2d6)[*9*] additional dmg

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Steingott moves forward to get a lock on Blue. He pulls a sizable chunk  of earth from another plane and sends it flying towards the enemy, slamming him in the right lower arm with a crit for *19*, dropping him. 

*R2T20:* Norton, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton was hesitant before. He didn't want to attack people with his weapon who were just crazy, but now he's sure it's not a problem. He focuses his energies towards his feet, and then lurches out in a surprising burst of speed, drawing his weapon as he approaches one of the remaining foes and thrusts his Rapier into it. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action: Invest 2E into Boatmans Ferry, for the extra move speed
Move action: Move directly south to the bottom of the map, and then west one more square, putting him in range for a melee attack on Red
Standard action: Stabby time!!

Attack roll (1d20+10)[*22*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Norton was hesitant before. He didn't want to  attack people with his  weapon who were just crazy, but now he's sure it's not a problem. He  focuses his energies towards his feet, and then lurches out in a  surprising burst of speed, drawing his weapon as he approaches one of  the remaining foes and thrusts his rapier into it. His rapier lands  right at the low part of the side of his abdomen, right above the hip  bone, for *11*.

*R2T18:* Martin gets clipped in the side of the head for *5* (the others saw Brown smack him with a fist).

*R2T16:*  Red orderly does some distracting noises with his footwork. Martin's  senses lag just behind in tracking his assailant's intentions, and is  paid for his lack of non-visual senses by getting punched in the chest  for *13*. It was a damn cheap shot.

*R2T9:*  Then the much larger bat-like creature rushes past Norton's warding  rapier to attack him, but Norton pulls his rapier back from reach to  deflect just in time.

*R2T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Alvor takes measure of the numerous threats advancing from the far end of the room, trying not to be distracted by the fact that Steingott just pulled a block of stone from nowhere, or that Norton just rushed past him with inhuman speed. 

Recognizing Martin's vulnerability, Al glances back at Draegra.  *"I think Martin's in trouble.  Can you help him?"*  As he moves to meet the nearest threats, he calls out to the hunter, *"Martin, back up if you need to.  I'll try to keep 'em busy!"*

Stepping into the gap between Zada and Norton, he thrusts his three-pointed spear towards the armored orderly, hoping to create an opening for Zada to do the same.  Even after the strike, his spear remains in motion, a persistent obstacle to any opportunistic foe.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Retroactive Swift Action from Round 1: Al uses Fuse Styles to enter Piercing Thunder Style and Valiant Keeper's Stance.  Allies can move through his threatened area without provoking attacks of opportunity.


Swift Action: Al uses the Pride Movement boost to grant a move action to Draegra.  He may immediately move up to his base speed as a free action.  

Move Action: Al moves 3 squares south, and then 1 square southwest.

Standard Action: Al uses the Hunting Party strike against the red orderly, granting Zada an attack of opportunity vs. the orderly if the strike hits.
Attack: (d20+8)[*27*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*9*]
Free Action: If Al does at least 1 damage to the orderly, he will mark the orderly with Armiger's Mark.

Any attacks of opportunity that Al is able to take will be taken normally with the exception that, if Martin does retreat to the north, and if a humanoid enemy provokes by moving into the square Martin left, Al will attempt to hamstring them.
*Spoiler: Hamstring attempt, if necessary*
Show

(d20+10)[*23*]

In the event that Hunting Party did not deal damage to the red orderly, if Al is able to damage the orderly with an attack of opportunity, he will mark the orderly with Armiger's Mark.  Additionally, if he is able to deal damage to the smaller bat with an attack of opportunity, he will mark the smaller bat with Armiger's Mark. 

With respect to possible counters, Al will use Warning Roar against the first attack made against Martin, or Enduring Shell in the event Al is required to make a Fortitude save, whichever comes first.*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

[*16*] if the roll made last round should be carried forward, (d20+11)[*14*] if not

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Alvor takes measure of the numerous threats advancing from the far end  of the room, trying not to be distracted by the fact that Steingott just  pulled a block of stone from nowhere, or that Norton just rushed past  him with inhuman speed. 

Recognizing Martin's vulnerability, Al glances back at Draegra.  *"I think Martin's in trouble.  Can you help him?"* Draegra nods, and crosses to the other side of the room. As Al moves to meet the nearest threats, he calls out to the hunter, *"Martin, back up if you need to.  I'll try to keep 'em busy!"*

Stepping into the gap between Zada and Norton, he thrusts his  three-pointed spear towards the armored orderly, hitting him deep in his right upper leg (*9*), creating an  opening for Zada to do the same. Zada stabs him in the lower right arm as he falls (*6*).  Even after the strike, his spear  remains in motion, a persistent obstacle to any opportunistic foe. 

*R2T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada thrusts their mind blade at the small bat; if it could blind people, it's best to take it out before it could get another of their allies. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Attack the bat. (1d20+6)[*22*] (1d10+3)[*7*]
5 foot step east.
Note that I have multiple AoO's and a +3 shield bonus that applies vs touch.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Zada thrusts their mind blade at the small bat; if it could blind  people, it's best to take it out before it could get another of their  allies. The thrust lands true for 7, but the bird still flies.

*R2T6:* Green swings at Martin, missing.

*R2T4.5:* Draegra comes up behind Martin. *"Martin, it's Draegra. I'm going to move you. Don't resist."* He doesn't move him far, just between him and Zada. But Martin does feel the table at his hip behind him.

*R2T4:* The raven withdraws to the man standing in the back.

*R2T3-1:*  Purple patient stumbles forward, but moves so awkwardly he doesn't  attack as well. Yellow likewise closes in the same jerky gait. Alvor  stabs her in the neck, and yet she only takes *3 mod*, as  Al sees that her skin is toughened and that despite that resilience  there is a terrible smell emanating from her. Zada likewise tries to  stab her, but can't push their spear past the thick hide. She then  stands over the fallen orderly the ordeal of getting there too much to  allow her to attack. The robed man that the raven is now flying above  doesn't seem to cast a spell, and yet, arcane sigils of light seem to  appear and float around him for a second or two. Alvor feels some  strange force act upon his mind, but he's confident he shrugged it off.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Martin, you are blind right now. You feel the table to your relative north. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Feeling a heavy blow to his side Martin winces and hunkers down arms up defensively as he tries to focus on the ki of those around him to allow him to ward off blows

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Spend a ki point to initiate combat precognition for 1 round
Full: Total defence action

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T26:* Feeling a heavy blow to his side Martin winces and hunkers down arms up  defensively as he tries to focus on the ki of those around him to allow  him to ward off blows. 

*R3T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Brown in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott takes a few steps north to get a better view into the melee. He punches into the air as if he were in a match, but yet another chunk of rock erupts from his fist and flies into the scuffle.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Move action to step five feet to the north.

Standard Action:

(1d20+7)[*14*] to hurl a rock at Green

(2d6+7)[*15*] damage upon success

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Steingott takes a few steps north to get a better view into the melee.  He punches into the air as if he were in a match, but yet another chunk  of rock erupts from his fist and flies into the scuffle, and smashing into the wall behind his target.

*R3T20:* Norton, what do you do?

Enemies on deck/ in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton sees a great opportunity all of a sudden, and takes a deep breath, focusing on a spell, launching a burst of color directly in front of him to attempt to disable almost the entirety of the enemy group at once, using a defensive strike with his Rapier to try and deflect a possible retaliation from the bat-thing. Once he's succeeded, he'll slide back a bit, putting a little bit of distance between him and his foes. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Full Round action: Spell Combat (Color Spray)

Casting Defensively (1d20+12)[*17*] vs DC 17 (Additional +4 bonus applied from sacrificing attack roll with Spell Combat)
Will Save DC 15 vs various conditions. 

Attack roll vs Bat-Thing (1d20+4)[*21*] (-2 penalty from Spell Combat, -4 Penalty from sacrificing attack roll with Spell Combat) (Penalties from attacking an aerial creature not applied.)

Damage (1d6+7)[*12*] (Penalties from attack an aerial creature not applied)

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Norton sees a great opportunity all of a sudden,  and takes a deep  breath, focusing on a spell, launching a burst of color directly in  front of him to attempt to disable almost the entirety of the enemy  group at once. The cone of kaleidoscopic colors washes over the big bat,  all of the patients, but also Draegra. The big bat-like creature seems  to be flying runny right now - affected, possibly, but it's hard to tell  how. Amazingly, none of the patients seem affected. An annoyed (but  unaffected) Draegra calls out, *"Watch it, Norton!"*

Norton takes a quick jab at the creature with his rapier to do *8* vs. the bat-like creature before stepping back a few feet to put a little bit of distance between him and  his foes. 

*R3T18:* Patient Brown shambles forward. Zada stabs them in the left lower arm for *8 mod*  .... it should be more, but the patient's skin seems unusually  resistant to weapons! Alvor likewise stabs them in the right upper arm  for *4 mod*, with Alvor sensing the resistance as well.  The patient, who looks like death not-warmed over, gets to Al and  Norton, but its strange gait keeps it from having anything left with  which to attack.

*R3T9:* The big bat-thing flaps about and lands erratically. In doing so it provokes from Zada and Martin, but they both miss.

*R3T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

With the large bat seemingly compromised by Norton's spell, Al focuses his attention on the shambling form to his right, hoping to begin clearing a path to the spellcaster harrying the party from the far side of the room.  Having taken notice of the patients' resilience against the sharp end of his spear, he attempts to bash the decaying man with his shield.  He then adjusts his footing, prodding with his spear more aggressively now in order to hinder the movement of his foes.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free Action: Al uses Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southwest as occupied by him for the purposes of flanking.

Standard Action: Al uses Distracting Strike targeting Patient Yellow.  He will make this attack as a shield bash.  If successful, Patient Yellow is flat-footed until its next turn.
Attack: (1d20+8)[*19*]
Damage (1d4+3)[*5*] plus (2d6)[*6*]
Swift Action: Al adopts the Vigilant Keeper's Stance.  Enemies treat all squares he threatens as difficult terrain though they may still charge through his threatened area.

As far as potential counters are concerned, Al will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur.

(A) The large bat attacks Al, in which case he will use Iron Shell to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Shield bash, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*14*]

(B) The small bat attacks a member of the party other than Al, in which case he will use Warning Roar to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*29*]

(C) Al is required to make a Fortitude save, in which case he will use Enduring Shell for a +3 bonus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* With the large bat seemingly compromised by Norton's spell, Al focuses  his attention on the shambling form to his right, hoping to begin  clearing a path to the spellcaster harrying the party from the far side  of the room.  Having taken notice of the patients' resilience against  the sharp end of his spear, he bashes the decaying man with  his shield right in the nose, breaking it and likewise caving in the right cheekbone for *6 mod*.   Either the man is too stupid to notice the pain, or the pain is a  sense-sharpener, but the staggered man does not seem to be taken  off-balance as well.  Alvor then adjusts his footing, prodding with his  spear more  aggressively now in order to hinder the movement of his foes. 

*R3T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green patient on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada attacked the nearest patient before taking a step back, their mindblade returning to its ranged form as they try to assess the situation.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Attack the patient southwest of me. (1d20+6)[*21*] (1d20+3)[*10*]
5 foot step northeast
SWA: Change roles (and thus mind blades)
MA: More enemies have shown up, so I'm allowed to try Adept Analysis again. Legendary Roles (Living Legend) | Library of Metzofitz Wiki | Fandom

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Zada attacks the nearest patient for *5 mod* before taking a step back, their  mindblade returning to its ranged form as they try to assess the  situation. 

*R3T6:* Patient green shambles north  to attack Draegra, its fist slamming hard against Draegra's fine quality  scale mail. It is likely the impact would have been effective if the  patient didn't lose momentum attacking around a corner.

*R3T4.5:* Draegra takes a good look at Patient Purple,and  then shouts something in a language nobody understands. He then speaks  that same unknown language right next to Martin. Martin doesn't know  what it means, but he guesses it's meant to be calming .... or warning.

Draegra then steps back and chants in another unknown language, his left hand glowing as he touches Martin for *8 healing*.

*R3T4-1:*  The raven flies a little lower, and then forward some. Purple patient  swings so wildly that it seems to move around in its square, confused  (and not threatening)! Patient Yellow, on the other hand, slams Martin  in the gut for *6*. The caster in back moves up to where  his raven is, casts a spell, and an arrow appears and shoots towards  Martin. The arrow hits Martin in the stomach as a follow-up to where he  was just punched. It doesn't hit with an impact, but a sizzle, as it  does *3 acid*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Martin, your combat precognition has ended. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin staggers as the blow sends him reeling and the  shouts out in pain as the acid sizzles on his chest. *"Help, where can I step..."* he shouts out to others, *"Its burns, someone stab that swine thats hitting me."* Throwing up a defensive arm across his face he steps away from the perceived source of the attacks

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Spend a ki point to initiate combat precognition for 1 round
Full: Total defence action
5ft Step away from the direction of the punch that him

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Martin staggers as the blow sends him reeling and the  shouts out in pain as the acid sizzles on his chest. *"Help, where can I step..."* he shouts out to others, *"Its burns, someone stab that swine that's hitting me."* Throwing up a defensive arm across his face he steps away from the perceived source of the attacks.

*R4T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott brings both hands down to his knees and dramatically lifts them up above his head. As he does this, a thin wall of earthen material rises between Martin and the patient to Martin's south. He nods in approval of his work and walks into the melee, joining Alvor and Norton.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Standard Action: Use Kinetic Cover talent to put a wall on the southern face of Martin's square. This should be just between Martin and the yellow patient. This talent costs 0 Burn.

Move Action: 15 feet to the south, tucking Steingott in with Alvor, Norton, and Patient Brown.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* Steingott brings both hands down to his knees and dramatically lifts  them up above his head. As he does this, a thin wall of earthen material  rises between Martin and the patient to Martin's south. He nods in  approval of his work and walks into the melee, joining Alvor and Norton. 

*R4T20:* Norton, what do you do? The big bat creature recovers from being stunned.

Patient Brown on deck, Big bat creature in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton focuses his energy and then launches a direct strike into the patient in front of him. He calls out to Draegra. *"Sorry about the spell, I didn't realize you were in its range."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action: Reallocate 2E from Boatmans Ferry into Armlets of the Shaitan
Standard action: Attack roll (1d20+10)[*24*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*9*]

No bonuses from Armlets of the Shaitan are applied to these rolls

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Norton focuses his energy and then launches a direct strike into the patient in front of him, stabbing it in the neck for *6 mod*. He calls out to Draegra. *"Sorry about the spell, I didn't realize you were in its range."* 

*R4T18:* Responding to the stimulus, Brown slams Norton in the face for *5*, more grazing actually, a testament to his strength.

*R4T9:* The big bat attacks Al, but Al stops it with his shield.

*R4T8:* Al, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Seeing few options to reach the spellcaster across the room, Al lowers his shield, and with a roar of effort, slams it into the line of diseased patients.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al uses Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southwest (currently occupied by the large bat).  Allies treat that square as occupied by him for the purposes of flanking.

Swift action: Al will activate the Gatecrasher Gambit, adding a +2 luck bonus to his next bull rush attempt.

Standard action: Al will use the Shoulder Rush strike to attempt to bull rush Patient Yellow.  The maneuver itself (+4), the gambit above (+2), and the Powerful Maneuvers feat (+2) combine to add a +8 total bonus to Al's CMB, which is cancelled out by the -8 penalty imposed by attempting to bull rush 3 creatures.  If the bull rush is successful, he recovers his 3 expended warlord maneuvers -- Hunting Party, Iron Shell and Pride Movement.  If the bull rush is successful, Al will not move with the enemies.  If the bull rush fails, Al will only recover Hunting Party.

Bull rush: (d20+7)[*9*]
Free action: If the bull rush was successful, Al will take a 5-foot step to the west.

If Al deals damage with any attacks of opportunity before his next turn, he will mark the enemy hit with Armiger's Mark.  He will mark a maximum of two enemies.

With respect to counters, Al will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur.

(A) The large bat attacks Al, in which case he will use Oaken Shield for +4 to his shield AC.
*Spoiler: Ignore*
Show

(d20+11)[*25*] (Note that a gambit rake will impose a -2 penalty to this roll)

(B) The small bat attacks a member of the party other than Al, in which case he will use Warning Roar to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*16*] (Note that a gambit rake will impose a -2 penalty to this roll)

(C) Al is required to make a Fortitude save, in which case he will use Enduring Shell for a +3 bonus

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Seeing few options to reach the spellcaster across the room, Al lowers  his shield, and with a roar of effort, slams it into the line of  diseased patients, but the press of bodies is too much to overcome and his target doesn't move anywhere.

*R4T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Green on deck, Draegra on deck ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* Zada steps down a little to make sure that  Patient Green doesn't get to hide behind the corner. She puts one hand  on her holy symbol of Gozreh, calling out to her Shoanti ancestors to  quiet the unquiet dead. A burst of light flashes forth from her. Brown,  Green and Yellow only take *1 PE*;  Purple takes *3 PE*.

*R4T6:* Green comes around the corner to face off against Draegra and Martin.

*R4T4.5:* Draegra drops his morningstar, takes out a dagger, studies Patient Green, and then slashes powerfully against his target for *12*.

*R4T4-1:*  The raven delays. Purple attacks Martin, and somehow Martin knows the  right time to get out of the way. Martin's awareness does him little  good against Patient Yellow, however, smashes apart the earthen bulwark  meant to protect him, but for Martin, the area where that acid arrow hit burns again for another *2 acid*  before the acid seems to finally seem neutralized. The enemy  spellcaster? He casts a spell, and every living creature in the room  (except himself, his raven, and the bat creature) suddenly finds  themselves in a roiling, thick, sickly green fog. Sight beyond 5' is  impossible, even for darkvision, and it makes everyone want to GAG!

Everybody ... here in the IC and NOT in Discord ... roll a Fort save vs. poison!

----------


## rypt

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Fortitude save for Al, including a +3 bonus for expending Enduring Shell: (d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Martin Fort Save*
Show


(1d20+6)[*19*]

@Lostsole31 - Does Martin lose his Dex bonus for being blind? he's got uncanny dodge so I thought only lost his dex bonus when immoblised or feinted?

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Fort save*
Show

Extra text! (1d20+5)[*14*]

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Spoiler: Steingott Fort Save*
Show

(1d20+10)[*19*] for the fort save as fog fills the room

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show

Rollin rollin rollin. (1d20+8)[*15*]

Also, does Norton recognize the spell?

----------


## lostsole31

Nauseated: Zada, Norton, & Granite!*

End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...*

*R5T26:* Martin, you are in a cloying miasma, and the worst part is that you don't see its limitations. And you're blind. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton (nauseated) in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin coughs and staggers as more blaws land, blood and burns hurting and his nostril burning. Cursing his luck and the mage that had blinded him he shouts out to the others. *"Where is the way out, which way do I move..."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Swift: Spend a ki point to initiate combat precognition for 1 round

Delay: Wait for one of the party members to tell him which direction (relative to his own body (i.e left, right, backwards) is the way away from the combat and the cloud and then take a full withdraw to stumble out of the cloud and keep going till he can't go further

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T26:* Martin coughs and staggers as more blaws land, blood and burns hurting  and his nostril burning. Cursing his luck and the mage that had blinded  him he shouts out to the others. *"Where is the ...."* 

*R5T21:* Steingott, what do you do? Please roll a Fort save vs. poison first.

Norton on deck, Brown in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton can't see and can't really do much while trying not to puke his guts out, and so he tries to escape the cloud, heading north to hope to find the edge. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move north

Nauseated says only a move action. If that's not true, for whatever reason, then Norton will use hi swift to reallocate essence into Boatmans Ferry for extra move. I don't believe he gets one, I'm just covering all bases.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Son of a...!"*

Having just moved in to throw some punches, Steingott changes his mind and shifts focus after getting caught in the stinking cloud. He takes a few steps back and sends a cluster of earth speeding towards the caster.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Move Action: Two spaces north just above Zada on the map.

Standard Action: (1d20+7)[*14*]

(2d6+7)[*12*] damage pending success

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* *"Son of a...!"*

Having just moved in to throw some punches, Steingott changes his mind  and shifts focus after getting caught in the stinking cloud. He takes a  few steps back and sends a cluster of earth speeding towards the caster's last known position, now hidden by this green fog.

*R5T20:* Norton can't see and can't really do much while trying not to puke his  guts out, and so he tries to escape the cloud, heading north to hope to  find the edge. He thinks he sees the edge, but can't quite make it.

*R5T18:* Patient Brown's fist slams off of Al's breastplate, nearly having gotten through.

*R5T17-15:* Both Granite and Destroyer McGee appear to be undergoing GI distress in their individual familiar satchels.

*R5T9:* The big bat likewise impacts Al's armor.

*R5T8:* Al, you have no SwA this round (_enduring shell_)  was used. Your failed gambit also means that you will be a little wonky  with whatever action you might commit to. You can only see a maximum of  5' in all directions, and staying in this cloud is a bad idea. What do  you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Alvor would be cursing if he weren't coughing.  *"We can't fight in this!"* He shifts backwards between Zada and the blind hunter, setting his shield in a protective position.  *"Martin, I'm on your left.  The door is directly behind us.  Go!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use tactical flanker to designate the square to his south as occupied by him for the purposes of flanking.

Free action: Al will 5-foot step to the north.

Full-round action: Al will activate Defensive Focus.  He recovers _shoulder rush_ and _distracting strike_.

Al will mark with Armiger's Mark the first two enemies that he damages with attacks of opportunity.

Al will not use any counters this round.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T8:* Alvor would be cursing if he weren't coughing.  *"We can't fight in this!"* He shifts backwards between Zada and the blind hunter, setting his shield in a protective position.  *"Martin, I'm on your left.  The door is directly behind us.  Go!"* 

*R5T7:* Zada, you are currently nauseated. What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

*"Fall back!"* Zada shouts as they retreat. These fumes blocked their vision and irritated their lungs, so fighting in this was practically impossible. A quick exit seemed to be the ideal prognosis, though they did stay back far enough to offer aid if its needed.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Follow the wall out of the smoke. 
SA: Ready a CLW (replacing Tears to Wine) if a wounded ally comes into range. I'll let you roll it if it happens

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T7:* *"Fall back!"* Zada  shouts as they  retreat. These fumes blocked their vision and irritated their lungs, so  fighting in this was practically impossible. A quick exit seemed to be  the ideal prognosis, though they did stay back far enough to offer aid  if its needed. By the time she was done following the wall, though, she  was in the far northeastern corner of the room, just barely outside the  farthest tendrils of this verdant miasma. She tries to focus her mind on  preparing a balm for others, but is still too overcome from the ordeal  to focus.

*R5T6:* Green swings wildly around.

*R5T4.5:*  Focused on Green, Draegra drops his morning star, drags a dagger, and  slashes, scoring only a thin line against the patient's tough arm. He  says to Martin, *"The bench you feel, withdraw up and over the bench and table and down the other side to begin getting away."*

*R5T3-1:* Purple hits Martin in his left elbow for *7*. With his precognition, Martin ducks away from Yellow.

Martin, Steingott, Alvor (and Draegra), roll Fort saves to keep from being nauseated ...

----------


## rypt

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al's Fort save (including +4 morale bonus from Indomitable Presence): (d20+10)[*27*]

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Spoiler: Roll*
Show

(1d20+10)[*11*] Steingott's Fort save

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Fort Save*
Show


Martin's fort save (1d20+6)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T26:* Martin,  what do you do? Do you follow Draegra's advice? Do you invoke Combat  precognition again? You are pretty sure that you can't defend yourself  properly when you can't see, so total defense is doing nothing for you.

Steingott and Martin on deck, in the hole, and both nauseated ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Still coughing and choking from whatever fresh misery had assailed him Martin hears Dragera's voice over the din of combat and blindly stumbles towards it, trying to breathe as shallowly as he could to avoid inhaling more of whatever foul smelling thing was occuring. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move towards Dragera's voice

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T26:* Still coughing and choking from whatever fresh  misery had been assailing him, Martin hears Dragera's voice over the din of combat and blindly stumbles  towards it, trying to breathe as shallowly as he could to avoid  inhaling more of whatever foul smelling-thing was occuring. Still, he  feels the angle of the bench and the table beyond, as is sure not to go _directly_  to Draegra, but to step on the bench, roll on the table to feel the  flat plane to the other side, and step off that side of the bench.  As  Draegra sees Martin get over the furniture he uses a word or two to  guide Martin in next to him, and then around a bench to get "behind" him  relative to danger.

*R6T21-20:* Steingott and Norton, you are both nauseated. What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott runs his hand along the eastern wall to guide himself as he heads towards the door and out of the cloud.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Move 20 ft north, staying along the wall.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Steingott runs his hand along the eastern wall  to guide himself as he heads towards the door. He doesn't quite get out  of the cloud, but right to its edge, and lets forth a vomitous heave to  mark the end of his movement.

*R6T20:* Norton, you are nauseated. What do you do? Note that the area NW of you, while it isn't that visible, is still an affected area.

Brown on deck, Granite puking in familiar satchel ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton continues northwards to try and escape the cloud himself, unable to focus on anything while trying to avoid spewing his guts out.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Norton continues northwards to try and escape the cloud himself, unable  to focus on anything while trying to avoid spewing his guts out. He gets out of the cloud and to the northern door way.

*R6T18-9:*  Patient brown shambles to Alvor and swings wildly. Granite suffers  distress in Zada's satchel. The big bat-like creature (that Alvor lost  sight of because of the fog) appears and attacks Alvor from his SE and  bites him in the belly for *9*!

*R6T8:* Al,  even though you had defensive focus engaged, the low visibility kept  you from being able to protect yourself from the surprisingly powerful  bite of the large bat-creature. You had been slightly off-centered by  something only briefly, but that effect is gone. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Grimacing at the pain of his abdominal wound, Al curses through his teeth as he retreats to the north, keeping his shield at the ready until he is out of reach of the line of foes.  

Once he has emerged from the noxious fog, he takes a quick headcount -- *"Everyone clear of the cloud?"* -- before turning to face any pursuing enemies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full-round action: Al will withdraw to the north.  He will continue to the north until he is 10 feet from the edge of the fog (one empty space between his space and the cloud).

Al will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur:

A)  If the large bat attacks Al, he will use Oaken Shield for a +4 bonus to his shield AC.

B)  If the small bat attacks any of his allies, he will use Warning Roar to attempt to negate the attack.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T8:* Grimacing at the pain of his abdominal wound, Al curses through his  teeth as he retreats to the north, keeping his shield at the ready until  he is out of reach of the line of foes.  Once he has emerged from the noxious fog, he takes a quick headcount -- *"Everyone clear of the cloud?"* -- before turning to face any pursuing enemies. 

*"No!"* calls Draegra from within the cloud. *"Martin, too."*

*R6T7:* Zada, you are currently nauseated, but out of the cloud. What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada unleashes a wave of positive energy, focusing on healing their teammates rather than worry about any undead that may still be in the cloud. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Channel Energy, healing living beings within my radius for (2d6)[*8*] HP. Unless I've massively misread, I can't also damage undead in that radius, but if I could, it's DC 12 Will for half. 
Then 5 foot step closer to the door.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T7:* Zada tries to unleash a burst of positive energy  to heal teammates, but her nausea keeps her from gathering the necessary  force of will. She also finds she can't step any closer to the open  door without going through, as Norton is in her way (also nauseated). 

*R6T6-0.9:* Sounds of battle continue in the cloud. Draegra curses in an unknown language.

Martin, roll a Fort save vs. poison ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Marting continues to stagger along the wall, trying to walk far enough that he leaves the cloud of acrid smoke. Holding his breath he shakes his head and tries to fight the rising panic that the blindness brings. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move towards Dragera's voice
Fort [foll]1d20+6[/roll]

----------


## DrK

*Spoiler: Repost due to coding error*
Show



Martin's Fort save (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

He was able to last awhile, but finally the fumes overwhelm Martin and he is now nauseated as well.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T26:*  Blind and nauseated, Marting continues to stagger along the wall,  trying to walk far enough  that he leaves the cloud of acrid smoke. Holding his breath he shakes  his head and tries to fight the rising panic that the blindness brings.  Part of him wants to move towards Draegra, who must have been right next  to him, but his survival instinct compels him to instead get farther  away. He does sense he is out of the cloud, but that doesn't stop the  fact that he is still nauseated for right now.

*R7T21:* Steingott, you are just inside the cloud (barely) and nauseous. What do you do?

Norton (nauseated) on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Clutching his stomach and still trying to hold in last night's cheap meal at The Hagfish, Steingott makes his way into the next room. 

*Spoiler: Action!*
Show

 Steingott moves his allotted distance out of the room. One square north, one square west, one square north through the door, and one more square west to avoid blocking the entrance.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Clutching his stomach and still trying to hold in last night's cheap  meal at The Hagfish, Steingott makes his way into the next room. 

*R7T20:* Norton, though you are out of the cloud, you are still nauseated. What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Granite in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T20:* Norton, clutching his gut, moves to the room north and then outside.

*R7T17:*  Zada, poor Granite is having a really hard time of it with its little  lungs and rat puke all inside your satchel. At the same time, 

*R7T9:*  A big, bat-like creature is seen just inside the edges of the cloud. It  bites at Zada, but only their magical lamellar keeps them safe.

*R7T8:* Alvor, you recover from last round's wonkiness. What do you do?  Everyone is accounted for except Draegra, who is still in the cloud  somewhere.

Zada on deck ....

----------


## rypt

With Draegra yet to emerge from the fog and Zada under attack from an enemy he cannot see, Al mutters a fresh curse before calling to the samsaran and moving to assist the Shoanti. 

*"Draegra, if you need help getting out of that cloud, you need to say something right now!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southeast as if it was occupied by him for the purpose of flanking. 

Move action: Al will move 2 spaces east to be alongside Zada.

Swift action: If this new position results in Al being adjacent to an enemy, he will activate the Gatecrasher Gambit.  If he is not adjacent to an enemy, he will instead use his swift action to change stances to Valiant Keeper's Stance.

Standard action: If Al used his swift action to activate Gatecrasher Gambit, he will use Shoulder Rush to attempt to bull rush the adjacent enemy (ideally through a window in the opposite wall, if possible).  A successful bull rush imposes a -4 penalty on all of the enemy's d20 rolls for 1 round.  Additionally, if the bull rush is successful, he will recover all 4 of his expended Warlord maneuvers.
Bull rush (including +2 from Gambit, +2 from Powerful Maneuvers and +4 from the maneuver itself): (d20+15)[*31*]If Al instead used his swift action to change stances, he will use his standard action to recover _pride movement_.

Al will mark with Armiger's Mark the first two enemies that he damages with attacks of opportunity.

Al will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur:

A) If the large bat attacks Al, he will use Oaken Shield for a +4 bonus to his shield AC.

B) If the small bat attacks any of his allies, he will use Warning Roar to attempt to negate the attack.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*31*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T8:* With Draegra yet to emerge from the fog and Zada under attack from an  enemy he cannot see, Al mutters a fresh curse before calling to the  samsaran and moving to assist the Shoanti. *"Draegra, if you need help getting out of that cloud, you need to say something right now!"* 

Once  he gets near Zada, he sees the silhouette of the big bat-creature in  the edge of the fog, and tries to lean into it to push it back but is noped by the fog ... denying him a recovered maneuver and throwing him off some (gambit's rake).

*R7T7:* Zada, you recover from your nausea! What do you do?

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada takes an instant to change their active spirit, their mindblade once again taking a more spearlike form. They will then take a potshot before getting out of the building, risking an attack in turn.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Change roles into Guardian, mindblade now has reach + adjacent range.
SA: Attack the bat. (1d20+6)[*12*] (1d10+3)[*9*]
MA: Move outside the building and head north, leaving a 5 foot gap between me and the door.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T7:* Zada takes an instant to change their active spirit, their mindblade  once again taking a more spear-like form. They will then take a potshot  (missing) before getting out of the building, risking an attack in turn (but is in turn missed).

*R7T4.5:*   A very ill-looking Draegra - who is green around his blue gills -  appears from the green mist, sidesteps Martin, and shouts (from Martin's  "left/east"), *"Martin, hoki ake! Whakahauhia te pakitara ka hoki whakamuri!"*

*R7T3-0.9:* Some "patients" move up, seen at the edge of the mist.

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T26:* Martin, you are still blind and nauseated. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin coughing and retching still, legs and hands bruised from crashing into furniture and walls hears Draegra shouting "something" nearby and continues to stumble towards the sound of her voice, even as he cannot understand a word of what she is saying. A muttered *"Are there any of them near me? tell me now?"* barked out to the general room

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move towards Dragera's voice
Standard: Speak a few words

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T26:* Martin coughing and retching still, legs and hands bruised from crashing  into furniture and walls hears Draegra shouting "something" nearby and  continues to stumble towards the sound of her his voice, even as he cannot  understand a word of what she is saying. A muttered *"Are there any of them near me? tell me now?"* barked out to the general room. But Draegra is right next to him so now Martin is bewildered.

Draegra, a male, standing right next to Martin, shouts behind him, *"**Norton, arahina Martin!"**Spoiler: Norton*
Show

Translation: *"Norton, lead Martin!"*

*R8T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott stays put and waits patiently by the door to take tally of his newfound co-workers as they come through. He wants to look around the door frame, but he's just too sick to move.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Flavor text aside, Steingott is essentially readying an action, provided it's allowed while nauseated. If possible, he would like to put up kinetic cover the east wall of his square if he gets a save or opportunity to feel better. If that doesn't happen, he just sits there and dry heaves.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T21:* Steingott stays put and waits patiently by the door to take tally of his  newfound co-workers as they come through. He wants to look around the  door frame, but he's just too sick to move.

*R8T20:* Norton, you are still nauseated. But you can call and speak. Also, you were prompted by Draegra (in Thassilonian). What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Granite/ Destroyer McGee in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton calls out to Martin. *"Martin, follow the sound of my voice to get out of the cloud."* He pauses for a moment as he resists the urge to spit up his intestines before he continues. *"This way to safety buddy, this way to safety."* He will continue to repeat himself until he's sure Martin is coming his way. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Use my action for talking. Norton isn't worth much while Nauseated anyways, so Norton will keep talking as much as he can with his action in order to give Martin a direction to go toward."

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T20:* Norton calls out to Martin. *"Martin, follow the sound of my voice to get out of the cloud."* He pauses for a moment as he resists the urge to spit up his intestines before he continues. *"This way to safety buddy, this way to safety."* He will continue to repeat himself until he's sure Martin is coming his way. 

*R8T17:* Granite continues to retch in his little satchel.

*R8T9:* The big bat creature attacks Al, who in turn blocks the monster with his shield.

*R8T8:* Alvor, you do not have a SwA as you used _oaken shield_ to block the attack. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al grits his teeth, sets his feet, and raises his shield, intent on holding the doorway until Draegra and Martin can make their way outside.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his south as if it was occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Standard action: Al will use the Warlord's alternate recovery method to recover _iron shell_.

Al will use Armiger's Mark to mark the first two enemies that he damages with attacks of opportunity.

Al will not use any counters this round.

*Spoiler: Maneuver Tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: _oaken shield, shoulder rush_.
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: None.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T8:* Al grits his teeth, sets his feet, and raises his  shield, intent on  holding the doorway until Draegra and Martin can  make their way outside. 

*R8T7:* Zada, what do you do? Poor little Granite is causing a pukey mess in his satchel. Your mindblade is manifested.

Patient Green on deck, Draegra in the hole ....

----------


## digiman619

Zada reaches into their pouch and lets Granite out; their erstwhile familiar wasn't exactly much in the way of utility, but the fumes had affected the poor guy enough that he needs air, and with no foe in immediate view, they took the time to let them out, placing them on the ground with an instruction to get out of there. 

Once their familiar was as safe, they took back up arms to defend any of their teammates who were still in that place.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Retrieve familiar. I don't know if I need to spend a second move action to put them down, but I will if I need to. If I still have a SA, I will ready a strike vs the first nonliving thing to get into range.

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T7:* Zada reaches into their pouch and lets Granite out; their erstwhile  familiar wasn't exactly much in the way of utility, but the fumes had  affected the poor guy enough that he needs air, and with no foe in  immediate view, they took the time to let them out, placing them on the  ground with an instruction to get out of there. 

Once their familiar was as safe, they took back up arms to defend any of their teammates who were still in that place. 

*R8T6:* Patient green clambers atop the table to get to Martin and Draegra.

*R8T4.5:*  Martin, you hear vomiting adjacent to you, and a hand on your collar  ... pulling but not forcefully. Draegra's voice says something to you in  that language. You don't know the words, but with his physical actions,  it seems like he wants to guide you.

*R8T3-0.9:*  Martin feels something right in "front" of him swing and disturb the air  powerfully. Patient Yellow scores a lucky shot against the  hyper-protected Alvor, smashing his left hand against the haft of his  polearm with a soft crit for *10*.

*End Round 8, Begin Round 9 ...

R9T26:* Martin,  you finally recover from your nausea! Do you let Draegra guide you like  a rag doll (and he is still ill), or do you give him a soft tap or  something to dissuade that tactic and do something else?

Steingott on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin*

Martin wordlessly stables forward feeling Drageras hand on his arm. Stumbling blindly hell utter a prayer to Erastil that someone can restore his lost vision

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T26:* Martin wordlessly staggers forward, feeling  Drageras hand on his arm.  Stumbling blindly, hell utter a prayer to Erastil that someone can  restore his lost vision. Unfortunately, that still opened him up to an  AOO. Martin get punched in the chest by an incredibly powerful fist for *10* as Martin goes limp in Draegra's not-quite-firm grasp.

*R9T23:*  Draegra comes out of delay to firm his grasp, and then pull Martin out.  In doing so, two other zombies strike against Draegra's armor. Draegra  makes it outside, dragging Martin's unmoving body past and around him to  the porch.

*R9T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Patient Brown in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

With tears in his eyes from all the heaving, Steingott continues to stumble out of the building.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Steingott continues on outside the door, 3 squares west then 1 square north.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T21:* With tears in his eyes from all the heaving, Steingott continues to stumble out of the building.

*R9T20:* Norton,  you see Destroyer McGee just looking at you, never having given into  the nausea. You'll be damned if a bunny rabbit makes you look weak, and  you collect yourself (no longer nauseated). What do you do?

Patient Brown on deck, Bat-Creature in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton is not ready to try to go back in, so he instead just holds his position, expecting that the enemies will have to come to them at this point. He muses to himself. *"What if we just burned it down.."* His tone makes it obvious that he isn't serious, just a little annoyed. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Start delaying. That cloud is not going to get me again.

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T20:* Norton is not ready to try to go back in, so he instead just holds his  position, expecting that the enemies will have to come to them at this  point. He muses to himself. *"What if we..."* His tone makes it obvious that he isn't serious, just a little annoyed. 

*R9T18:* Patient Brown steps into just underneath the bat-creature, and swings wildly at Alvor.

*"...just burned..."*

*R9T9:* The bat creature keeps its position above patient brown and bites against Al's armor.

*"...it down?"*

*R9T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Patient Green on deck, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

A multitude of wounds are beginning to take their toll on Al as he once again turns to withdraw.  Nearing the doorway, he motions with his shield -- *"Draegra, move!"* -- before taking the samsaran's place just outside the reception area.

*"Someone tell me Martin's still breathing!"* he says with his eyes watching and spear waiting for enemies to round the corner.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Full round action: Al will withdraw north towards the veranda, ending his movement in the square currently occupied by Draegra (see Swift action below).  If for some reason Draegra refuses to move, Al will occupy the square to his south.

Swift action: When he is one square east of Draegra, Al will use _pride movement_ to allow Draegra to immediately move up to his speed and (hopefully) make the space available to him.  

Immediate action: If any enemy attempts to attack Martin, Al will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate it (if the maneuver can be used with an unconscious ally, he will use it even if Martin is unconscious at the time).
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*22*]

Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark any unmarked enemy he damages with an attack of opportunity.

*Spoiler: Maneuver Tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: None.
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: _oaken shield, shoulder rush_.

----------


## digiman619

Zada didn't have time to check. Instead, they placed a hand on Martin and rushed positive energy out, hoping it would be enough to keep him alive. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Cast _cure moderate wounds_ (2d8+5)[*17*], giving up _​web shelter_
Also, if there's space between him and the enemy, I take a MA and stand in front of him.
EDIT: Okay, I screwed up. I can't do that; not actually a cleric. I will instead use my healing hex to heal him for 1d6+5. Will post that in a sec.

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Oops*
Show

As I said, forgot I can't spontaneously get cure spells, so I will instead use my healing hex on him. 
He instead heals for (1d8+5)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R9T8:* A multitude of wounds are beginning to take their toll on Al as he once  again turns to withdraw.  Nearing the doorway, he motions with his  shield -- *"Draegra, move!"* -- before taking the samsaran's place just outside the reception area.

*"Someone tell me Martin's still breathing!"* he says with his eyes watching and spear waiting for enemies to round the corner.

*R9T7:* Zada didn't have time to check. Instead, they placed a hand on Martin  and rushed positive energy out, hoping it would be enough to keep him  alive (*10 healing*).  Martin is now prone and weak, but alive and conscious.

*R9T6-0.9:*  Patient green comes through the doorway and steps forward, and Al chops  the zombie in the head with his ranseur for *8*, destroying patient green  and leaving a scorch mark on the deck. Patient Purple does the same  thing, and Alvor chops down at his head as well for *10*,  but not enough to destroy it. The patient staggers up to Alvor. Patient  Yellow has to go around the long way; unwittingly, that saves her as  the doorway gives her some cover from Al as she closes. The creepy  spellcaster appears in the room as does his raven familiar.

*End Round 9, Begin Round 10 ...

R10T26:* Martin,  you are blind, prone, and badly wounded ... just having regained  consciousness. The air is cleaner than it was, and a light breeze tells  you that while you are on wood flooring that you are also outside now.  What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Steingott in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin*

Martin regains conciousness, takes a deep breath and feels relief. Although he can hear the combat it sounds slightly further away though he winces at the pain in his numerous wounds. Fumbling at his his bandolier he finds the only potion there, breaks the seal and gulps down the minty blue liquid trying to restore some of his health and hoping the potion would work on his blindness

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Draw potion of CLW from bandolier 
Drink potion (1d8+1)[*2*]

EDIT: the dice are not my friend in this game

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T26:* Martin regains conciousness, takes a deep breath and feels relief.  Although he can hear the combat it sounds slightly further away though  he winces at the pain in his numerous wounds. Fumbling at his his  bandolier he finds the only potion there, breaks the seal and gulps down  the minty blue liquid trying to restore some of his health and hoping  the potion would work on his blindness. He heals *2*,  the very minimum, and just laying there he just exasperatedly thunks  his head back on the deck of what he thinks might be the porch, questioning what life choices he made that angered the gods at him so.

*R10T25:* Draegra continues to dry heave over the porch.

*R10T21:* Steingott, you are still nauseated. Do you do anything?

Patient Brown on deck, Bat creature in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott continues to put some distance between himself and the advancing mob. He tries to pull matter from the earth plane, but he only manages to pull up a loud, wet, burp.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Steingott moves 3 squares north.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T21:* Steingott continues to put some distance between himself and the  advancing mob. He tries to pull matter from the earth plane, but he only  manages to pull up a loud, wet, burp.

*R10T18:*  Patient Brown is seen by Al, moving up to the door, but will not cross  his "master" and has little where else to go to get to the warm fleshy  people.

*R10T9:* The big bat creature dips down past patient brown and the others. Alvor manages to strike it for *10* but it still closes. The oversized flying rodent manages to bite down at Al's chest for *11*.

*R10T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Granite on deck, Zada in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

*"I can't keep this up much longer!"* Al barks over his shoulder, a hint of panic in his voice.  With blood dripping from his armor and staining the wood at his feet, he strikes desperately at the massive bat with his shield.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will adopt Defensive Stance, incurring a -2 penalty to attack rolls and gaining a +2 dodge bonus to AC.

Swift action: Al will swap his active stance to _stance of the defending shell_, gaining a +1 bonus to his shield AC.

Standard action: Al will use _distracting strike_ against the bat with his shield.  If the attack his, the bat must succeed at a DC 16 Will save or become flat-footed.
Attack (including Defensive Stance's -2 penalty) :(d20+6)[*11*]
Damage: (1d4+3)[*4*] plus (2d6)[*3*]

Immediate action: If any enemy attempts to attack Martin, or if the small bat attempts to attack any of his allies, Al will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*25*]

*Spoiler: Maneuver tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended so far this round: _Distracting strike_.
Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: None.
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: None.

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T8:* *"I can't keep this up much longer!"*  Al barks over his shoulder, a hint of panic in his voice.  With blood  dripping from his armor and staining the wood at his feet, he strikes  desperately at the massive bat with his shield, but despair is counted with a miss.

*R10T7.1:* Granite is still hacking up at Zada's feet.  :Small Frown: 

*R10T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R10T7:* They know it is only a limited one-shot balm,  but as bad as Alvor looks trying to hold the breech he needs it. Zada  touches Alvor and energies flow into him for *8* *healing*. 

*R10T3-0.9:*  Purple swings at Alvor, but Alvor gives a distracting shout and Purple  misses. Yellow swings and misses. The creepy caster concentrates  carefully, and sends three bolts of arcane energy to slam into Alvor for  a total of *8 force*.

*End Round 10, Begin Round 11 ...

R11T26:* Martin, you are blind and prone, and there is little for you to do. You delay ...

*R11T25:* Draegra is still nauseated.

*R11T21:* Steingott, you finally get over your nausea. What do you do?

Brown on deck, Large bat-creature in the hole, Martin/ Norton delaying ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

The nausea seems to pass! Steingott watches the doorway and keeps his hands at the ready to hurl a chunk of earth at the the first sign of an enemy walking through the door.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Readying a kinetic blast to be triggered as soon as an enemy comes out the doorway

(1d20+7)[*11*] to hit in the event an enemy walks out

(2d6+7)[*15*] damage pending success

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T21:* The nausea seems to pass! Steingott watches the doorway and keeps his  hands at the ready to hurl a chunk of earth at the the first sign of an  enemy walking through the door. 

*R11T18:* The bat-creature bites at Martin.

*R11T8:* Al,  you are currently in a defensive stance. Armiger's mark on  bat-creature. In Piercing Thunder Style and Stance of the Defending  Shell. What do you do?

Zada on deck, Purple in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Al makes another attempt to smash the bat with his shield, though his focus remains on his own protection.  

In the moments between the enemies' attacks and his own, he attempts to direct those behind him.  *"Check the windows!  You may be able to climb through and flank them.  Hells, grab Martin's bow if you need to."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will continue to utilize Defensive Stance, incurring a -2 penalty to attack rolls and gaining a +2 dodge bonus to AC.

Standard action: Al attacks the large bat with a shield bash.
Attack (including the -2 penalty for Defensive Stance): (d20+6)[*19*]
Damage (1d4+3)[*4*]
Al will not use any counters this round.

*Spoiler: Maneuver tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended so far this round: None.
Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: _Distracting strike_, _warning roar_.
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: None.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T8:* Al makes another attempt to smash the bat with  his shield, though his focus remains on his own protection.  He hits it,  grazing it, really, for *4*.

In the moments between the enemies' attacks and his own, he attempts to direct those behind him.  *"Check the windows!  You may be able to climb through and flank them.  Hells, grab Martin's bow if you need to."* 

*R11T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Enemies on deck and in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada makes a decision, helping Martin to his feet. They would just hope that Alvor could hold the line long enough to get Martin to safety. *"Martin, I'm picking you up, don't resist"*, they said
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Help Martin to his feet. If I have time, I will channel energy to everyone for (1d6)[*4*] before trying to pull Martin out of the metaphorical fire. If not, I just ready myself to help him out of danger.

----------


## meemaas

Norton moves back into the fray, moving up to the other side of Martin. *"I'll help too."* He helps Zada with getting Martin up and then helps with moving the fallen ally. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Come out of delay to help Zada as much as possible, readying an action to move if its possible once Martin is on his feet.

----------


## lostsole31

*R11T7:* Zada makes a decision, helping Martin to his feet. They would just hope  that Alvor could hold the line long enough to get Martin to safety. *"Martin, I'm picking you up, don't resist"*, they said.

*R11T6:* Norton moves back into the fray, moving up to the other side of Martin. *"I'll help too."* He helps Zada with getting Martin up and then helps with moving the fallen ally.

Draegra's nausea ends.

*R11T3-0.9:* Purple swings wildly. Yellow misses. The spellcaster looks at Alvor, seemingly drawing him in.

Alvor, roll a Will save ...

----------


## lostsole31

Alvor's mind is as grizzled and tough as his body, though, and he ignores the effect.

*End Round 11, Begin Round 12 ...

R12T25:*  Now that Draegra is no longer nauseated, the battle just took a major  turn for the heroes' favor. He drops his dagger and casts a spell and  touches Alvor, giving him *5 healing*. Not a lot for a first effort, but he has a lot more. 

*R12T21:* Steingott, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Bat-creature on deck, Alvor in the hole, Martin delaying, Norton readied for Martin and Zada to move ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott runs down to the other side of Norton. Mud begins to ooze from his pores as he hurls a chunk of earth at the attacker adjacent to Alvor. This boulder looks different than the others, having a shape more like a crude battering ram rather than a random chunk of earth. 

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

MA: South(ish) 20 ft positioned on the west side of Norton.

SA: Spend one point of burn to hurl a boulder equipped with the Pushing Infusion at the enemy to Alvor's east side. 

This costs 1 point of Burn, activating Elemental Overflow, giving Steingott a +1 per 3 levels to his elemental blast attacks, and +2 to damage.

(1d20+8)[*27*] to hit

(2d6+9)[*18*] damage pending success

[roll]1d20+9[/roll] Pushing infusion CMB roll. Uses CON instead of STR

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T21:* Steingott runs forward and begins climbing the  stairs. Mud begins to ooze from  his pores as he hurls a chunk of earth at the attacker adjacent to  Alvor. This boulder looks different than the others, having a shape more  like a crude battering ram rather than a random chunk of earth. Even  with such a difficult shot it completely pulverizes Patient Purple, who  then turns to ash.

*R12T20:* But where one falls,  another moves to take its place. Patient Brown moves forward and Alvor  attacks with his ranseur, destroying Patient Brown in the process.

*R12T9:* The bat creature maintains its position and bites at Alvor.

*R12T8:* Alvor,  you have an armiger's mark currently on the bat-creature. There is  nobody at "normal height" just in front of you (the bat-creature would  be just above the height of a man). What do you do?

Zada on deck and Norton, readied to move with Martin ...

----------


## rypt

As the enemies' numbers dwindle, Al continues to hold the doorway, slamming his shield at the monstrous bat in the hopes of creating an opening for his companions.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Al will activate Gatecrasher Gambit, gaining +2 luck bonus to his next bull rush attempt.

Standard action: Al will attempt to bull rush the large bat.  Success recovers _hunting party_, _pride movement_ and _enduring shell_ and imposes a -4 penalty on all of the bat's d20 rolls for 1 round.  Failure incurs -2 rake penalty and will recover only _hunting party_
Bull rush (including +2 from gambit and +2 from Powerful Maneuvers: (d20+11)[*19*]
Immediate action: If attacked by the large bat, Al will use _iron shell_ to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Shield bash, if necessary*
Show

(d20+12)[*24*]

*Spoiler: Maneuver tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended so far this round: None.
Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: None
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: _Distracting strike_, _warning roar_.

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T8:* As the enemies' numbers dwindle, Al continues to  hold the doorway,  slamming his shield at the monstrous bat and knocking it skittering back  along the ceiling. Because he had to aim upwards, he hit it at an angle  to send it NE of its position, rather than just E. The success mentally  invigorates Alvor as he sees new tactical possibilities.

*R12T7:* Zada,  it actually looks like Norton will be able to handle Martin, and  Steingott had opened up a spot just inside the reception room if you  want to go in (the big bat, again, was "above" height, not at height,  but still got pushed back). What do you do?

Norton on deck, and he can just move with Martin as there should be no reason Martin would resist the aid (and was delaying) ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada will nod and let Norton handle getting Martin to safety. Through a bit of strain, Zada touches Draega's shoulder, passing their aegis on to their Samsaran ally before stabbing their mind blade over his shoulder at their foe. 
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

IA: Expend psionic focus to give Draega their Absorb Blow class feature (DR/- 2 and Resist acid/cold/electricity/fire 2) for 1 round.
SA: Attack the enemy to the east (I have reach, if you recall). (1d20+9)[*25*] (1d10+4)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R12T7:* Zada nods and lets Norton handle getting Martin  to safety. Through a  bit of strain, Zada touches Draega's shoulder, passing their aegis on to  their samsaran ally before stabbing their mindblade over his shoulder  at their foe. The mindblade shatters the intervening window right into  Patient Yellow, destroying her and leaving a scorch mark on the floor  and wall. Meanwhile, Granite is finally no longer nauseous.

*R12T6-5:* Norton guides Martin down the steps to the area below. Destroyer McGee hops down with Norton.

*R12T1-0.9:*  The spellcaster concentrates and does as his name suggests. Billowing  out from him and engulfing the reception room and the area outside, even  freely moving out the now shattered window, is a deep, thick fog.  Without the ability to see beyond 5' the caster appears in front of  Alvor without him getting an AOO. The raven flies out and past its  master to attack Alvor. The veteran tries to shield bash the thing, and  thinks he should have easily hit it, but his attack is noped by the fog!  The raven nips at Alvor but is held off.

*End Round 12, Begin Round 13 ...

R13T25:* Draegra doesn't even try to go through a 2' x 2' window. He takes out a wand touches Alvor for *9 healing*.

*R13T21:* Steingott,  now you are in a fog again! At least this one doesn't make you wretch,  though there is an odd smell of death that accompanies it. What do you  do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Aww, C'MON! Martin! Wall in front!"* Steingott shouts. He makes his way down the stairs just past Norton. He raises his hands palms up into the air and a thin earthen wall rises to Martin's south. 

*Spoiler: Action!*
Show

 MA:Head North to Norton's adjacent north square. 

SA: Place Kinetic Cover on the southern face of Martin's square.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T21:* *"Aww, C'MON! Martin! Wall in front!"*  Steingott shouts. He makes his way down the stairs just past Norton. He  raises his hands palms up into the air and a thin earthen wall rises to  Martin's south.

*R13T9:* The bat-creature appears in front of Draegra, and is in Alvor's LOS, but the creature goes for Draegra, missing.

*R13T8:* Alvor, you were last in defensive stance. What do you do? Also, the raven is in your square as well.

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al growls in frustration as he is once again surrounded by fog.  As much he'd like to eliminate fog's conjurer, the fact that he's seeing duplicates of the robed arcanist has him thinking twice about how effective his attacks will be.

*"Draegra, be ready!"* he says as he swings his shield toward the bat, hoping to create an opening for the samsaran to strike it as well.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his east as if it was occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Standard action: Al will use the _hunting party_ against the bat via his shield.  If his attack hits, Draegra may make an attack of opportunity against the bat.
Attack: (d20+8)[*19*]
Damage: (1d4+3)[*5*]
Free action: If he damages either the spellcaster or the raven with an attack of opportunity, he will mark them with Armiger's Mark.

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude or Reflex save, he will use _enduring shell_ for a +4 bonus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T8:* Al growls in frustration as he is once again surrounded by fog.  As much  he'd like to eliminate the fog's conjurer, the fact that he's seeing  duplicates of the robed arcanist has him thinking twice about how  effective his attacks will be.

*"Draegra, be ready!"* he  says as he swings his shield toward the bat, hoping to create an opening  for the samsaran to strike it as well. He clonks the bat for *5*. The bat flaps and turns to Alvor before then being struck by a hard, gauntleted fist by Draegra for *11*.

*R13T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Martin in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Without a visible target, Zada instead focused their efforts on healing the frontliners, putting a hand on Draega's shoulder to channel positive energy into them.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Use Healing Hex to heal Draega for (1d8+5)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R13T7:* Without a visible target, Zada instead focused their efforts on healing  the frontliners, putting a hand on Draega's shoulder to channel positive  energy into him for *7 healing*, and it doesn't even look like he's wounded anymore now. 

*R13T6-5:*  Norton guides Martin farther off, then interposes himself between  Martin and the asylum should anything come out that far to greet them.

*R13T1-0.9:*  The caster carefully concentrates on a spell and then just misses  touching Alvor's upper left arm ... the caster's obscurement spell  working against him. Meanwhile, the raven flapping around Alvor bites  him for *1 NL*.

*End Round 13, Begin Round 14 ...

R14T25:* Draegra touches Alvor with the wand for *6 healing (and 1 NL)*.

*R14T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Figuring none of the enemies will be moving outside as to not expose themselves. Steingott steps back into the fray at the Sanitarium's entrance. 

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

MA: Move three squares to the north.

SA: I _believe_ Steingott could see Alvor the last time he was in this position. Provided Steingott can see that raven occupying the same area when he gets into position, he'll sling a chunk of earth at the raven.

(1d20+8)[*10*] to hurl the earth, still in Elemental Overflow if he can see the raven

(2d6+9)[*15*] for damage w/overflow pending he can make that mark and it succeeds

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T21:* Figuring none of the enemies will be moving outside as to not expose  themselves. Steingott steps back into the fray at the Sanitarium's  entrance. He grunts up the stairs, and still not seeing Alvor or the raven, he continues until he does.

*R14T9:* The bat creature attacks Draegra, skimming off of his armor.

*R14T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al continues to attack the large bat, more aggressively now than he has in the past.  He's not yet willing to vacate his position in the doorway, but with the enemies now outnumbered, and with Draegra's magic knitting shut the worst of his wounds, he is less averse to risk than he was moments before.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his east as if it was occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Free action: Al will utilize Risky Strike for a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a +4 bonus on damage rolls until his next turn.

Standard action: Al will attack the bat with a shield bash.
Attack: (d20+6)[*9*]
Damage: (d4+7)[*10*]
Free action: If he damages either the spellcaster or the raven with an attack of opportunity, he will mark them with Armiger's Mark.

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude or Reflex save, he will use _enduring shell_ for a +4 bonus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T8:* Al continues to attack the large bat more aggressively now than he has  in the past, though that aggression has him mising handily.  He's not yet willing to vacate his position in the  doorway, but with the enemies now outnumbered, and with Draegra's magic  knitting shut the worst of his wounds, he is less averse to risk than he  was moments before. 

*R14T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Martin in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T7:* Zada's getting annoyed by the whole cloud cover  business and a battle much longer than it needed to be. She calls on her  ancestors and the spirits to help destroy her enemies, starting with  that damned raven. A trident of pure force appears and stabs at the  raven, who ducks quickly out of the way.

*R14T6:* Norton, do you do anything or delay?

Martin on deck, Spellcaster in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton will remain with Martin, readying his weapon as he keeps watch in order to make sure nothing comes after his comrade while the others.

*Spoiler*
Show

If not already out, Norton will draw his weapon. 

If he does draw his weapon, he'll ready an action to attack a hostile that might come after him and Martin.

If he already has his weapon in hand, he'll delay instead.

----------


## lostsole31

*R14T6-5:* Norton will remain with Martin, readying his  weapon as he keeps watch in  order to make sure nothing comes after his comrade while the others.  Martin delays, not having the ability to do much of anything.

*R14T1-0.9:* The spellcaster ALMOST crits Alvor in the shoulder ... but is noped by his own spell! The raven attacks Alvor and misses.

*End Round 14, Begin Round 15 ...

R15T25:* Draegra tags Alvor with another CLW from his wand for *3*.

*R15T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Bat creature on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Rock covers Steingott's fists and he throws a couple punches around Alvor, trying to take out the strange raven before it can blind another teammate.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Steingott activates kinetic fist at the cost of 1 Burn, and swings at the raven with a flurry of blows. Elemental Overflow bonuses are still in effect.

Since it's effectively an infusion of my blast, I've kept the additional +1 to hit and +2 to damage from Overflow. Subtract accordingly if that's not legal being used in conjunction with Flurry of Blows.

Blow 1: (1d20+7)[*23*]

Damage:[roll]1d8+1d6+6[/roll]

Blow 2: (1d20+7)[*20*]

Damage: [roll]1d8+1d6+6[/roll]

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T21:* Rock covers Steingott's fists and he throws a couple punches around  Alvor, trying to take out the strange raven before it can blind another  teammate. His first strike smashes the raven for *16*,  and the second completely pulverizes it! The mess of the raven is on the  deck, but it is not a large enough body to cause terrain difficulty. 

The trident of force that Zada had cast now seems to hang limply in the air, its target having been killed.

*R15T9:* The bat creature lands on the ground and bites at Draegra.

*R15T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Spellcaster in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al continues to strike at the large bat, hoping to clear a pathway for his companions to get in behind the robed spellcaster.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southeast as if it was occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Free action: Al will utilize Risky Strike for a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a +4 bonus on damage rolls until his next turn.

Standard action: Al will attack the bat with a shield bash.
Attack: (d20+6)[*18*]
Damage: (d4+7)[*9*]
Free action: If he damages the spellcaster with an attack of opportunity, he will mark it with Armiger's Mark.

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude or Reflex save, he will use _enduring shell_ for a +4 bonus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T8:* Al tries to set up his tactical flanker, but he  doesn't get the feeling that he normally gets that it is successful. He  continues to strike at the large bat, hoping to clear a pathway for his  companions to get in behind the robed spellcaster, but attacking around  the corner confounds him as he hits ineffectually off the creaure, its  natural armor protecting it.

*R15T7:* Zada can't  see either enemy, so her summoned force-trident simply hangs in the air  by Alvor, waiting for her direction once she spots a hostile. She shrugs  and delays ...

*R15T6:* Norton, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Enemy spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole, Zada/ Martin delaying ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton will look over at Martin. *"I don't believe they'll come out after you, so I'm going to join the others. Be careful and yell if something happens."* With that, Norton starts back toward the cloud, but stops just shy of it, waiting for the right moment to dive in. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move back toward the building, stop at the edge of the cloud that everyone else is fighting in.

----------


## lostsole31

*R15T6:* Norton will look over at Martin. *"I don't believe they'll come out after you, so I'm going to join the others. Be careful and yell if something happens."* With that, Norton starts back toward the cloud, but stops just shy of it, waiting for the right moment to dive in. 

*R15T1:*   The spellcaster speaks strange words, and luminous sigils come out of  his mouth as if to punctuate it. The luminous sigils grow and wraps  around Alvor, threatening to constrain him, but he easily shrugs off the  strange effect.

*End Round 15, Begin Round 16 ...

R16T25:*  Draegra is really upset with this bat creature. He studies its form as  best as he can in the fog, and then reaches out with his fist to just  tag the bat with a gauntleted fist for *11*, finally dropping it! Draegra then backpedals out of the cloud. He looks to Norton...*Spoiler: Thassilonian*
Show

_"Dire bat is finally down. Just the spellcaster now."_

*R16T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Might be best to draw him out!"*

Steingott steps back a bit, and hurls a chunk of earth towards the area he'd seen Alvor attacking.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show




MA: move to the west ten feet.

SA: (1d20+8)[*20*] to hurl earth in the general area Alvor was attacking. If I can with a miss chance, cool. If I can't, that's cool too.

(2d6+9)[*11*] dmg if successful

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T21:* *"Might be best to draw him out!"*Steingott  steps back a bit, and hurls a chunk of earth towards the area he'd seen  Alvor attacking, but he hears distant stone on wood.

*R16T8:* Alvor, at least. It is just the caster now. What do you do?

Norton on deck, Spellcaster in the hole, Zada/ Martin delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Al crouches low and with a grunt of effort attempts to leap clear over the robed spellcaster. 

*"This fight's over, old man!  Are you really gonna make us put you down?  Drop the blade and surrender."*

He keeps his shield raised and at the ready but does not immediately attack.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Al will use _hastened leap_ to attempt to jump over the spellcaster.  Ideally, he will land in the square to the spellcaster's east.
Acrobatics (including +10 bonus from _hastened leap_): (d20+18)[*32*]
Move action: If, due to the trajectory of his jump, Al has to land farther to the east, he will west move to be in the square to the spellcaster's east.

Standard action: Al will ready a shield bash attack in the event the spellcaster makes it clear he is unwilling to surrender, either by saying so, attacking, attempting to flee, or casting a spell.
Attack: (d20+8)[*10*]
Damage: (d4+3)[*7*]
Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude or Reflex save, he will use _enduring shell_ for a +4 bonus.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T8:* Al crouches low and with a grunt of effort  attempts to leap clear over the robed spellcaster. The upper lintel of  the doorway would be a problem, but not for someone like Al who is a  brilliant mathematician as well. He leaps, but spins his body to use his  polearm as a means of providing upward thrust like a pole vaulter while  his upturned body kicks off the inside portion of the lintel to then  flip to the far wall which he kicks off of again and finally lands on  the other side of the old man. *"This fight's over, old man!  Are you really gonna make us put you down?  Drop the blade and surrender."*

He keeps his shield raised and at the ready but does not immediately attack. 

*"Ha! Never!"* he says as Al then sends a shield his way, though it is deflected by some type of field.

*R16T7-6.9:*  Zada comes out of delay to step into where Alvor was a second ago, they  direct the spiritual trident to attack the old man, which impacts -  force to force - against hard magical protection. They quickly shift the  protagonist from Archamge to Guardian, their dependable, telescoping  mindblade appearing in hands. With a determined thrust they hit the old  man in the upper left arm for *15*.

Their rat quickly scurries behind them.

*R16T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton sighs. *"I swear, whoever made these fog spells..."* He says to nobody in particular, before he dives into the cloud in an attempt to help join the combat. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Based on what I can glean from the other maps, Norton can't get into a position where he can find an enemy yet, so he enters into the cloud toward the fray as best as he can. If he can reach the caster with what little knowledge he has of the proceedings, he'll attack him, but I'm leaving that roll to you if needed.

----------


## lostsole31

*R16T6:* Norton sighs. *"I swear, whoever made these fog spells..."*  He says to nobody in particular, before he dives into the cloud in an  attempt to help join the combat. He passes Steingott and gets next to  Zada while taking out his rapier, and realizes he CAN just see an old  spellcaster in creepy robes, though it requires Norton to attack across  the side of a doorway. Norton lunges, overextending, and the old man  tries to slash at him with a dagger.

*R16T1:* The  old man reaches out with his creepy cold hands and touches Alvor on his  right hand for 1, and Alvor calls on his skill to resist the numbing  effect (_enduring shield_).

*End Round 16, Begin Round 17 ...

**R17T25:*  Martin hears someone in armor coming up to him before Draegra's voice  is heard casting a spell and Martin is touched with healing energy  suffusing him for *8 healing*.

*R17T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott stays put as to not clog the doorway. 

*"We can do this all day! Bring him to us!"*

Steingott flings another chunk of earthen material where he *thinks* the caster is, relative to where Alvor was originally standing.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



(1d20+8)[*10*] to hit

(2d6+9)[*13*] dmg upon success

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T21:* Steingott stays put as to not clog the doorway. *"We can do this all day! Bring him to us!"*

Steingott flings another chunk of earthen material where he *thinks* the  caster is, relative to where Alvor was originally standing. Alvor, the  cloud furrows and swirls as you duck out of the way of flying rock.

*R17T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Granite in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al growls in frustration before calling out, *"It's not an angry goat, Steingott, it's an evil wizard -- and he can hear you!"*

In keeping at least with the spirit of the dwarf's suggestion, Al leans into his shield and attempts to force the spellcaster out onto the veranda.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: Al will attempt to bull rush the spellcaster, moving with him as far as he is able.
Bull rush: (d20+9)[*28*] (add an additional +1 if Al can deliver the bull rush via his shield to benefit from the masterwork attack bonus)
*Spoiler: Maneuver tracking*
Show

Maneuvers expended so far this round: None.
Maneuvers expended 1 round ago: _Hastened leap_, _enduring shell_.
Maneuvers expended 2 rounds ago: None.

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T8:* Al growls in frustration before calling out, *"It's not an angry goat, Steingott, it's an evil wizard -- and he can hear you!"*

In keeping at least with the spirit of the dwarf's suggestion, Al leans  into his shield and attempts to force the spellcaster out onto the  veranda.  He pushes the spellcaster easily, almost like a rag doll, but  he doesn't move far at all before an obstacle on the other side is there  that Alvor fails to also push aside. In fact, the obstacle speaks  angrily...

*R17T7:* *"What in the Cinderplains are you doing, Alvor?!?"*  calls Zada unseen (to Alvor) from the other side of the spellcaster.  Her force-trident attacks weakly, not even getting rid of an image. She  swings wildly with her mindblade, still trying to get her balance from  nearly being bowled over.

*R17T6:* Norton, what do you do? You can see/ attack the spellcaster, but through an open window that is 2' x 2' square.

Spellcaster on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton takes a moment to cast a spell, and with a deft action that seems supernaturally accurate, strikes through the window with his rapier at the spellcaster. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Full Round Action: Spell Combat. 

Cast True Strike first

Attack with Rapier. (Risky Strike) (1d20+7)[*16*] (Applied -2 for Spell Combat. Did not Apply True Strike, in case the spell fizzles somehow.)
Damage (1d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R17T6:*  Norton takes a moment to cast a spell, and with a deft action that seems  supernaturally accurate, strikes through the window with his rapier at  the spellcaster. Despite all of the man's images, the spell works anyway in unerringly hitting the man in his left shoulder for *13*.

*R17T1:* The old man touches Alvor on the chest for *2 negative energy*. Though Alvor puts up a good fight, this man's necromantic magic is particularly strong, and Alvor takes another *1 STR damage*.

*End Round 17, Begin Round 18 ...

R18T25:* Draegra casts a spell onto Martin for another *13 healing*.

*R18T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott growls in frustration, walks to the window nearest to him and sends a chunk of earth through it.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

MA: Ten feet south to the window, then send a chunk of earth through it.

(1d20+8)[*9*] to hit...the window? lol

(2d6+9)[*20*] to break it.

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T21:* Steingott growls in frustration, walks to the  window nearest to him, and sends a chunk of earth spraying diffusely at the partially-closed shutter. He can see inside the 2' x 2' window with partly open shutter, but did no damage to it.

*R18T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T8:* Alvor knows he needs to get more weapons  involved to surround the old man. He tries something unconventional. He  reaches out past the old man with his shield arm .... his arm exposed!  The old man actually nicks Al with the dagger for *1*. Then, Al scoops the old man 5' back with him with his shield arm. He calls out, *"Zada, move forward to continue the flank! Norton, come in and around to surround him. Mind the desk."*

*R18T7-6.9:*  Zada's spiritual trident winks out of view, but she steps into where  the old man was before, and sees him again as Al predicted. She attacks  with her mindblade, but is noped by the fog. Granite follows her in.

*R18T6:* Norton,  there has been a change in the battle, and if you do as Al said, you  would need to move in and atop the dying bat-creature (20' worth of  movement). What do you do?

Old man on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton will trust that his comrade isn't trying to hurt him, and follow the directions he's given. If, once he's made it into that position, he can see the old man, he'll give another thrust at him with his rapier. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move around and into the room to the square the bat creature is in, probably stepping on it.

Standard action: Attack the old man if he can be seen.

Attack roll (1d20+10)[*26*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R18T6:* Norton will trust that his comrade isn't trying to hurt him, and follow  the directions he's given. He saw the old man as soon as he came through the door. Once he stands astride the bat-creature, he  gives another thrust at him with his rapier, stabbing the old man in the left hand for *13*.

*R18T1:* *"I am Caizarlu Zerren, peerless necromancer. I shall not be defeated by the likes of you ragamuffins,"*  says the old man. With his non-glowing hand (right), he takes his  recently wounded hand and reaches out to touch Alvor, but misses. Still,  he now has a blue-glowing right hand, and a black-aura left hand that's  bloody.

*End Round 18, Begin Round 19 ...

R19T25:* Draegra taps Martin with his wand for another *7 healing*.

*R19T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"That...didn't go as planned."*

Steingott tries to open the window manually, but there's not much he can do. He then moves north to rejoin his associates and see if there's now a clear way towards the caster.

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T21:* *"That...didn't go as planned."* Steingott tries to open the shutters manually, but there's not much he can  do. He then moves north to rejoin his associates and see if there's now  a clear way towards the caster. 

*R19T8:* Al  successfully maneuvered the old man for him to get another ally in  easier reach of him. Though the fact he dropped his dagger to have two  different types of energy - one on each hand - is disturbing. Now,  though, he needs to refresh himself for this partially new battlefield.  He grits his teeth and gives into a totally defensive focus.

*R19T7:*  Zada concentrates on a spell to try to give themself an edge against  the spellcaster. They then turn into a genderfluid dwarf of similar look  and proportions .... just dwarven ... and much more muscular!

*R19T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Caizarlu Zerren on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Martin*

As Martin feels the healing flowing into him he reaches out, grabbing Draegra *"My thanks, the pains have eased, but I still cannot see. What is happening? Are the others safe? It feels like we are outside?"* he assumes a fighting stance, a nervous, *"Shout if the enemy close"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



I know Martin is not part of the combat but taking a non offensive action as he's been delaying to say thank you for the healing. He would responde with thanks, even if he still cannot contribute. 

Also "go team" he's cheering you on

----------


## meemaas

Norton decides to try to strike the caster down with a flurry of strikes and spellcasting. 

*Spoiler*
Show

FRA: Spell Combat (Spellstrike) (Arcane Mark)

Attack 1: (1d20+8)[*22*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*13*]

Spellstrike (1d20+8)[*26*]
Damage (1d6+7)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R19T6:* Norton decides to try to strike the caster down  with a flurry of strikes and spellcasting. Despite the several images,  Norton's blade still finds the man to stab him in the upper left thigh  with a rapier for *13*. But in casting a cantrip, Norton  didn't think to concentate carefully. Luckily, Alvor had already grabbed  his attention with the drag and gets that spell cast harmlessly, though  he only stabs a mirrored image for his trouble on the second shot.

*R19T1:*  Caizarlu misses Alvor, and Al takes advantage of the follow-through to  tap his shield against the man's forearm so that the dark-energied hand  touches the man's cheek to do *21 (+1d6 bleed)*, but he also gains *21 THP*! Still, the old man shrieks in pain from that weird give-and-take.

*End Round 19, Begin Round 20 ...

R20T25:* Instead of a touch from the wand, Martin actually hears Draegra casting a spell, and Martin's shoulder is touched to give him *7 healing*.   There is like a firm couple mini-slaps to Martin's shoulder, as if to  signal to him that Draegra is done pouring healing into him.

*R20T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Al on deck, Zada in the hole ....

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T21:* Steingott, seeing the battle much changed,  pushes through the fog and tries to duck out of the way of the  blue-glowing hand old man. Though Steingott's acrobatics leave something  to be desired, luckily the old man's reflexes are poor as he misses the  dwarf. When he passed by, he hadn't seen anything but the open door  into the larger room to the south, so Steingott lets loose with a  pushing infusion, taxing his reserves as he does so. The man holds up  his arms to protect himself, and one of his images is removed.

*R20T8:* Alvor, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

With his allies moving to surround their remaining foe, Al drives the edge of his shield at Caizarlu's knees, hoping to knock the old man off balance and bring him the ground.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southwest as occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Standard action: Al will attempt to trip Caizarlu.  This attempt provokes an attack of opportunity.
Trip attempt: (d20+7)[*27*] (Does not include any flanking bonus.  Add an additional +1 if Al can apply the masterwork bonus from his shield).
Immediate action: If attacked by the old man after his turn is over, Al will use _iron shell_ to attempt to negate it.
*Spoiler: Shield bash, if necessary*
Show

(d20+12)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T8:* With his allies moving to surround their  remaining foe, Al drives the  edge of his shield at Caizarlu's knees, hoping to knock the old man off  balance and bring him the ground. Al braces against a counter attack,  forgetting that the old man was focused on something else moving on the  other side of the fog, and Alvor cleanly knocks the man off of his feet,  despite illusions and clouds in the way. 

*R20T7:* With the old man on the ground, Zada throws her power into her strike, killing an image.

*R20T6:* Norton, what do you do?

Caizarlu Zerren on deck (literally), Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

With the old man fallen and his attention elsewhere, Norton repeats his attacks, this time putting more strength into it.

*Spoiler*
Show

Full Round Action: Spell Combat/Spellstrike (Arcane Mark), using Risky Strike

Attack 1 (1d20+7)[*26*]
Damage (1d6+11)[*15*]

Spellstrike (1d20+7)[*12*]
Damage (1d6+11)[*15*]

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Ooooh Crit*
Show

Crit roll (1d20)[*15*]
Damage (2d6)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R20T6:* With the old man fallen and his attention  elsewhere, Norton repeats his attacks, this time putting more strength  into it, but getting noped by the mist (oh,nooooo!). The second attack  destroys the last image.

*R20T1:* Caizarlu cackles  at Norton's bad luck as two different spells foiled him, though the old  man does realize he is not in a great place right now. He tries to  concentrate on what seems to be a difficult spell, but it fails. In  addition, by casting a spell, his _chill touch_ likewise goes away. He stays on the ground though.

*End Round 20, Begin Round 21 ...

R21T25:* Draegra delays ...

*R21T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Finally having a position on the caster, Steingott attempts a couple hits on the old man.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



SA: Brawler's Flurry

Hit One: (1d20+6)[*17*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*6*]

Hit 2: (1d20+6)[*7*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T21:* Finally having a position on the caster,  Steingott attempts a couple hits on the old man. The first is noped by  the cloud, but the second is so clumsy that it leaves Steingott wide  open (flat-footed)! 

*R21T8:* Alvor, what do you do? You saw Steingott's spectacular fail and currently vulnerable position.

Zada on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Hardly able to believe that the old man is still alive, Al mutters under his breath as he attempts to land what he hopes will be a finishing blow.

*Spoiler*
Show

Free action: Al will use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to his southwest as occupied by him for the purpose of flanking.

Free action: Al will utilize Risky Strike for a -2 penalty on attack rolls and a +4 bonus on damage rolls until the beginning of his next turn.

Standard action: Al will initiate _distracting strike_ with a shield bash.  On hit, Caizarlu must succeed a DC 16 Will save or become flat-footed.
Attack (only including Risky Strike penalty, but no flanking or prone bonuses): (d20+6)[*22*]
Damage: [roll]1d4+7[roll] plus (2d6)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R21T8:* Hardly able to believe that the old man is still alive, Al mutters under  his breath as he attempts to land what he hopes will be a finishing  blow. He smashes the old man's left foot for *20*. It doesn't seem to affect the old man that much, though the old man is bloody as can be at this point. 

*R21T7:*  Zada puts power behind her strike as well, hitting the old man in the  neck with a soft crit for 24, practically stapling the man to the deck.  He gurgles out weakly, wanly, his back arched sideways in pain before he  expires.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin hearing the sounds of combat fading pauses hesitantly, a hand reaching around in all directions for anyone or anything. *"Who is there, did you win. My thanks to you all for saving me from whatever they would have done to me."* He finds his feet and carefully listens out for any trouble and if none is present he'll drop to his knees rubbing at his eyes. *"Once you have searched inside that dammned asylum I need to get back to the town to see Father Zantus and see if he can help me with my condition."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Battle must have ended,"* says Draegra's voice next to Martin, and placing Martin's arm around his shoulder, *"for I can understand you now, and expect you can do the same with my words."*

----------


## rypt

Looking down at the old man's body, Al sighs deeply, a mixture of relief that the battle is over, and bewilderment that it even began in the first place.

*"I think we're in the clear,"* he calls out to others.  *"For now, at least.  Gods know how many more patients that snake of a doctor is holding in there."*

Stepping over the caster's body and heading towards where he figures the stairs ought to be, he gives either a clap on the shoulder or a nod to each of the others he passes on the way.  Once out of the fog, he finds a place to set down his shield and spear and then takes out his waterskin.  After splashing some water on his face and rinsing off his hands, he takes a moment to look over his wounds and to examine the two new holes in his breastplate courtesy of the giant bat.

*"We should burn the dead,"* he says lowly but resolutely, clearly less than thrilled by the prospect of gathering more than half a dozen corpses, but nevertheless certain of the necessity of the task.

----------


## lostsole31

The cloud will last several minutes total (5 min.).

There aren't any bodies related to the zombies destroyed. Mainly scorch marks on the deck and a type of wet ash.

There are two five bodies total ... Carizarlu, his raven, the bat-creature that you determine is a dire bat, and the two orderlies at the south end of the big room.

What now?

----------


## rypt

As he considers how best to manage the bodies and accessible portions of the sanitarium, Al is reminded of an earlier concern that has taken on new significance in light of recent events -- that is, the proximity of the sanitarium to the creek.

Recalling their keen eyes in their investigation of the mill, Al waves Zada over and asks if they would briefly accompany him to the south side of the building to check for any alternative passageway -- hidden or otherwise -- that might allow one to access the sanitarium from the creek or vice versa.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Perception check to aid another Zada's Perception check: (d20+3)[*11*]
Survival check to aid another Zada's Survival check: (d20+4)[*12*]

----------


## lostsole31

They don't notice anything like that.

----------


## rypt

Upon rejoining the group, Al suggests that someone remain here with Martin while the rest head inside.  Some can search the already accessed portions of the sanitarium, while the others retrieve the bodies, which can themselves be searched and then burned once they've been brought outside.

Absent any volunteers, he suggests that he and Steingott manage the bodies, while Zada and either Norton or Draegra take a look around.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra wlll remain with Martin.

Zada is willing to take a look around.

That said, I need a specific list of who does what, and for those players to roger up, as compared to be volunTOLD.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott claps his hands and rubs them together. 

*"I'll head inside. Going by that little skirmish we may need all the muscle we can spare in there."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin sags and sits on the grass, a hand on his axe, mainly for comfort. *"If you have need to explore the building then head inside. It sounds quiet out here now and I should be fine in the short term, or maybe if one could stay out here to be my eyes and raise the alarm."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I am here with you, Martin,"* says Draegra.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott thinks about how he might react if he lost his sight. He addresses the rest of the group:

*"It might not be imperative we search the whole sanitarium, possible hidden areas and all. We could check the main area and the bodies for any clues we can get now, alert the local authorities and mark the sanitarium as a place of interest, get Martin to a priest, and rest our muscles before we go deeper into this mess."

"I do realize time may be of the essence and I'm willing to go back in with anyone that's ready. Just some food for thought. Martin's blind. That's a bit scary."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada nods and says, *"Honestly, yes. Let Dr. Habe cower in his hole. I have a feeling that what we fought was a completely whack-a-doo convenience. Yes, necromancer. Yes, undead. But it seems like this guy was more of an old crazy man with power protecting what he thought was a safe haven for experimentation. You see the knifework on those patients? And they were just zombies. No ghouls except for the poor bloke upstairs that we really came to see. I say we see if these orderlies are alive, and if so, take them with us ... and take the crazy ghoul-fever guy with us. Dr. Habe will either stay hidden here and get caught by the sheriff. Or, he'll scamper off. Either way, I don't see merit in tossing the asylum because we feel 'entitled.'

"We have a friend who is blind, and therefore in a scary, dark world. He should be our priority."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"We can leave the mess of this place to the Sheriffs office. Let's go take care of Martin's eyesight."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin listens to the swirl of conversation around him with some relief before nodding. *"My thanks all of you. When Father Zantus has restored my eyesight as I pray to the Gods he can I wil be happy to return and help delve deeper into it."* He smiles around at them all, guessing where they are before reaching out an arm, *"Once I'm recovered I will help you all save the town from this ghoulish threat."*

----------


## lostsole31

> Martin ... guessing where they are before reaching out an arm*...*


He's consistently wrong, though, so it looks like he's dog-paddling in the air.

 :Small Big Grin: 

Okay, Al ... Steingott? How do you feel about the above recommendations?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Yes. Get what info we can from the main floor and alert the sheriff. If we start letting our own fall there could be none of us left to solve this. Let's see the sheriff and get to that priest.

As far as the "battlefield" goes, I agree. Let's round up the orderlies and witness, and definitely pat down that necromancer."*

----------


## rypt

Al knows a consensus when he sees one.  *"Yes, fine.  But we should search the orderlies and the necromancer first.  I expect at least one of them to have keys to the place that we may need to retrieve Grayst."*

He will pick up his shield and spear, and store his waterskin in his pack, before heading inside.

----------


## lostsole31

Of the two orderlies, one is still alive ... but comatose. The other one looks like he didn't die of his wounds, but rather seems like he was dessicated!

The party will not find keys on the bodies of the orderlies ... just padded armor and a padded club.

The old necromancer had a fine quality dagger, a few odd-looking sticks, a vial, and a set of keys. The party take the latter.

So, who is going to go upstairs to collect Grayst Sevilla?

----------


## rypt

Al moves near the steps (or near the doorway to the steps) before turning back to the others.  *"Who's coming with me?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I'll head in."*

Steingott walks over to join Al.

----------


## lostsole31

Is Norton going up with them, or staying behind?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will stay behind with Martin. More company for the blind man is always a good idea.

----------


## lostsole31

Alvor, followed by Steingott, go through the southeastern door and then up the stairs. At the top of the stairs, on southeastern corner of the building on the second floor, they get to a locked guardpost (no guards). Steingott probably has the keys to allow Alvor to have weapon and shield, and he finds the key that opens the door to then move into the main cellblock. From the looks of it, the central part of this room is sometimes used as a "common room" for the patients.

Several doors here, and once Alvor and Steingott enter this area, there is shrieking and hollering from behind some of those doors.

What now?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Keeping as much distance as he can between himself and the bars, Steingott peeks into each cell through the space in the bars.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

He starts with the most southwest door and looks into each one going clockwise. When/if he see's Grayst he'll still take a look into all four. If he sees Grayst he'll let Alvor know which cell.

----------


## lostsole31

Three of these cells are occupied. One is occupied by an obviously blind old man. Another is an even old man .... venerable even ... though suprisingly hale. And another is Grayst asleep on a gurney and tied down to it.

What now?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks to Alvor.

*"I've got eyes on Grayst. How do you want to get him back into town? I have rope, but that's about it as far as restraining him goes."*

----------


## rypt

Al steps forward to get his own look into the cell.  *"I think our best bet may be to leave him tied to the gurney and just carry the gurney.  It'll be easier to share the weight and we won't have to deal with him flopping around like a fish when he wakes up.  That is unless you think you or one the others you can manage him on your own."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"Agreed. Lets keep him on the gurney. I don't want to have to mess with him unless we have to. We can all take turns carrying an end while we head back."*

He gives the keys they recovered a couple shakes.

*"Get ready. I'm going to start trying keys."*

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

He starts trying keys until the lock turns.

----------


## lostsole31

Harsk is on the gurney. He is strapped onto the gurney.

You find the keys, and open his cell.

----------


## rypt

Al secures his shield to his back and leans his spear into the corner of Grayst's cell farthest from the gurney.  He then positions himself to lift the gurney from the end closest to the cell door so as to best manage the difference in height between himself and Steingott when it comes to time to navigate the stairs.

Assuming they succeed in carrying Grayst outside, he will head back upstairs to retrieve his spear before rejoining the group.

----------


## lostsole31

The party connects together ... and then begins the long walk back to town, switching off as necessary and taking breaks when carrying Grayst gets to be too onerous.

Where is the first place in Sandpoint that you go?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Once Steingott gets a break from carrying the gurney, he starts to loosen his muscles and massage his arms a bit.

*"Once we get to town, maybe we get Grayst and Martin to the priest."*

He looks down at Grayst on the gurney, *"They both could definitely use it. Then perhaps one of us could go alert the sheriff and bring him to the church?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

When the party rests and checks up on the the dying man called Grayst, Steingott checks all Grayst's straps and buckles to make sure Grayst is carefully strapped in.

----------


## rypt

The first time Al has to pass off the gurney to someone else, he mutters a string of curses to himself.  *"I'd carry it a while longer, but the magic of that damned necromancer robbed me of my strength."*

When Steingott later suggests they head first for the cathedral, Al nods in agreement.  *"Aye.  I'll see if I can get ahold of the sheriff."*

----------


## lostsole31

So, Steingott will go with Martin and Draegra to the temple, with Draegra also going to help carry Grayst.

Norton, they could use another strong pair of hands with the gurney, considering Martin being blind might be a little clumsy (and Draegra also suffered from enervation in the battle). Do you go with them and let Al take care of the Sheriff himself?

----------


## meemaas

Of course Norton will help. He might not be that strong, but he can still help.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Alvor*
Show

Alvor, you get to Sandpoint Garrison and go in to see Sheriff Hemlock. What do you say?

*Spoiler: Everyone Else*
Show

Norton keeps talking about how he's "not that strong" and showing real confidence issues, which is probably annoying to the others. True, he is weaker than everyone else here, and at the same time, he is significantly stronger than any burly town guard.

Everyone else gets to the Sandpoint Cathedral, and request to see Father Zantalus, who will come out to greet them.

Who says what?

----------


## rypt

*"A word, sheriff?"*  If other townsfolk are nearby, Al adds, *"In private?"*

Once only the sheriff and his deputies are within earshot, he gets right to the point. *"Habe tried to kill us.  He let us speak with Grayst and then his men jumped us.  Two orderlies, a bat the size of a pony, and about half a dozen zombies -- former patients turned by a necromancer named Caizarlu Zerren.*  

*"The necromancer's dead, Habe isn't.  We all made it out, but a spell left Martin blind, and Grayst is on the verge of succumbing to ghoul fever.  Both are with Father Zantus right now."
*
He gives the Hemlock a moment to process.  *"Can we walk to the cathedral?  There's more you should hear, and not from me alone."*

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff will accompany Al to the cathedral.

He and the sheriff get there by the time Father Zantalus is able to see the others. (See, so convenient!)

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps forward and speaks to Zantius.

*"Greetings, Father. My companions and I have run into a bit of trouble while doing some freelancing for your sheriff.

One of my companions is under some kind of blinding curse. The other guy we found...well I'm not sure where to begin..."* He looks down at his feet trying to find the right words. *"...a ghoul? Maybe?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin had been staggering as best he could with the stretcher in his hands, the blindness and stumbling still being the greater challenge rather than the weight of the stretcher and the crippled man (or at least he assumes a man from what the others have said). 

As he hears Father Zantus he breathes a sigh of relief. *"Father Zantus, thanks to Desna we reached you. I was cursed by a spell and they have taken my eyes."* Making sure to settle the stretcher down he settles himself on the ground, happy now to b in a place of safety.

----------


## lostsole31

Father Zantus will look to Martin and see his eyes. Not seeing any physical trauma he asks, *"Was it necromancy that did this?"*

The sheriff ... who came in with Alvor ... asks everyone, *"Okay, so what happened?"*

----------


## rypt

At the sheriff's question, Al sighs a tired sigh.  *"It started with Habe agreeing to let Draegra and I to speak with Grayst.  I tried talking to the poor bastard first, but with me, he was barely coherent.  Kept mumbling about 'teeth' and 'razors' and someone he called 'the Skinsaw Man.'  One look at Draegra, though"*--he snaps his fingers--*"and it was like he woke up.  He said he'd been waiting for Draegra's visit.  Said he had a message from His Lordship.  It was something like an invitation.  I think Draegra wrote it down."*

He pauses a moment in the event Draegra wishes to share the message.

*"After Grayst said what he needed to say, he...went berserk.  Tore right out of his restraint jacket and lunged at Draegra.  There was a struggle, but we managed to subdue him, and Habe's men took him away.   There was some back and forth about Grayst's condition and how it might be treated, but ultimately, we were ready to leave.  That was when Habe asked us to stay.  Said he had something he thought might help us.  He went upstairs and that was the last we saw him.  A few minutes later, his orderlies attacked Zada and Martin.  The giant bat, the zombies, and the necromancer filed in after them."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra speaks up. *"Grayst mentioned something about 'His Lorship' making him memorize a message to give to me ... specifically me, for some reason. I think it went like this ...

**'He said you should come to the Misgivings soon, to meet the Pack, for they have something wonderful to show you.*'

*"And Habe went upstairs to secure Grayst, that's true, but when fighting broke out, he ran to the north end of the Sanatorium on the first floor, presumably locking himself inside."*

Father Zantus, having looked over Martin this entire time, speaks up. *"Desna forgive my lack of greater travels to hone my craft in my youth, but this ocular occlusion that has been placed over your friend's eyes ... it is beyond my power."*

*"Have you nothing we can pool our resources together to purchase from you?"* asks Zada.

Father Zantus shakes his head. *"Such a miracle is more expensive than anyone here would normally be willing to pay. Again, I'm sorry that you sacrificed so, but it seems that in doing so, Martin, you have helped rid the world of an evil man and uncovered the ineptitude of a poor physician."*

----------


## rypt

When the priest admits his inability remedy Martin's condition, Al exhales a sigh and a curse.  *"Who else in town could help him?"* he asks, looking to Zantus and Hemlock in turn.

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff and Father Zantus quietly shake their heads. *"Nobody around here commands miracles like that."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin sags as the priest and sheriff explain they have no ability to help him recover. A look of despair passes over his face as realises that it may be permanent and that he is now crippled for the remainder of his life. His mind drifts to Hayliss and how this will impact her as he knows that he doesn't want to make her a nursemaid to a blind cripple, certainly not one who cannot work (a blind butcher seemed a fine way of losing fingers!)

Despairing he collapses to the ground, cradling his head in his hands

----------


## rypt

Al's jaw tightens as Martin collapses beside him.  *"Can we wait it out?"* he asks of Zantus.  *"Whatever this magic is, will it fade in time?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"This is dark magic, true necromancy,"* says the priest. *"It is a permanent to one so afflicted."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott speaks up, *"Is there perhaps a way he could see without seeing? I've heard of blind fighters before. There could be a way around this."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra adds, *"I've heard of a thing, but I've never seen it. And I imagine that is a person who has lived their lives learning to compensate and spending years training. Worse, if I'm not mistaken, Martin strikes me as more of an archer."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"If what you say is true, we have little choice. We either put Martin in a place of care for the blind, for what could be the rest of his life, or we move forward. We go back to that sanitarium and find answers.*

----------


## rypt

Al grimaces at Zantus' answer.  *"What of Magnimar, then?  Surely there is a priest in the city with the power to help him.  If Martin thinks he could manage a saddle, we could be there tomorrow and back the day after."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That's assuming you can find a cleric willing to cast the spell, and then you can be sure you are paying a donation,"* says Father Zantus. *"The cheapest you could possibly get it for would be 150 gp, but a priest or other spellcaster with the spellcaster might charge more because most capable casters of power don't sit around waiting to be able to do this. Depending on how important they see themselves and how you impact their time, it could be more. And we haven't even gotten to the part about them setting aside time to  see you, because they aren't likely to have so situational a spell on  hand.

"I would say that more scrolls of that type would be just shy of 400 gp, and a potion would cost you 750 gp. Regardless, we go from a steep price to a small fortune."*

Father Zantus sighs, looking at Draegra and Norton. *"I mention all of this, because one of your predecessors - known to two of you - performed a great service to Sandpoint, but was cursed by a barghest. Man was a noble and a paladin at that. But last I heard, Lord Valdemar was still under the affliction from the barghest and retired from adventuring.
*
*"I'm sorry, Martin. It is a heavy blow, but perhaps your affliction will be a means not of turning away your love, but teaching both of you greater love through the trials ahead of you."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"So Toros failed to find treatment after all? That is quite the disappointment."*

----------


## rypt

*"Is this even a question?  A few days waiting for a priest versus a lifetime in the dark?"* 

He exhales his exasperation. * 

"Martin, it's your time, your money, your eyes, and ultimately your decision.  I could lend you some coin if you need it, but...I have debts of my own.  Debts that, unpaid, are like to cost me more than my vision."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott chimes in:

*"My small fortune is banked in Magnimar. I can throw in some coin. I have access to a horse as well if we want to make this quick."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada had been silent for the conversation, weighting their options on how to handle their teammates condition. They exhales in disappointment before reaching into their bag, withdrawing five large pearls. *"I was saving up to get the materials for something, but this is more dire. Each of these will fetch about 100 gold pieces, so that is most of the way to getting a potion, and I can do a hundred's more in coin if we need to."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Seems like everyone is willing to help a bit. Looks like we should head to Magnimar, and we can settle who will throw in how much once we're there. I can get more gold at the Bank of Abidar when we arrive.

I have some standing with a local stable master who keeps a horse ready for me. We may be able to borrow a wagon and a horse or two. We could shorten the trip and get back on the job quickly."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"That's still a minimum of two days,"* says Draegra. *"So, the fewer that go with Martin to Magnimar, the better. That way, the rest of us can stay behind and work the case. I know that the enemy isn't going to stop whatever they're doing to courteously allow us to tend to our blinded."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded thoughtfully. *"I would be more comfortable if Martin himself was among those heading to Magnimar; our enemy strikes me as the sort that would specifically go for Martin if he knew of his disability."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra looks at Martin, directing his voice so the bind ranger can hear him. *"I figured it went without saying that he would have to go along, honestly. But in the meantime, we can't just not continue the investigation, because if we can stop whatever's happening before more people are killed, great. If we let other people die because we all step away because one of our fellow investigators has been blinded, we haven't solved anything.

"Martin, what are your feelings on this?"*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin listened to the others, hearing them vow to help him and silent tears slipped out of his useless eyes. *My thanks to you all. By the Gods thanks to you all. If I can be placed on a cart now to the city I would scramble up blindly.*

He looks at the area where Father Zantuss voice had been coming from. *Would you pass word to Hayliss and my brother Father. But maybe wait till we have left town, I couldnt face either at the moment, not without knowing I can be healed or not.*

----------


## lostsole31

Father Zantus answers, *"Desna says we must all find our own path. But sometimes in life, we want to find someone with which to forge a new path together. If Hayliss is such a person for you, your male pride must stand aside that she may be there for you when you are vulnerable. Your brother, too, should be notified."*

----------


## DrK

*Martin Bevuk*

Martin listened to the Father before nodding. *"You are right, perhaps someone can take me to my house and send for Hayliss?"* he asks and whilst an inititae is being fetched he turns to where he thinks the rest of the party is. *"You are welcome to visit at the butchers, I stay there normally with my brother Chod. I'm sorry to be such a burden on us all."* Still clearly distressed by the loss of his sight and his new crippling curse he is soon led away.

Reaching the butchers he smells the fresh blood, the meat and the pies even as he enters. The familiar smells reassuring as he calls out *"Chod, where do you be? I've been cursed and will need your help."* His brother appears by his side, a rough (and smelly) embrace. *"Oh Martin, what have they done to you, come, come upstairs, lie down. Lad, get Hayliss, run to her shop now."* Chod tells the initiate who had led Martin across. 

Led upstairs to his room Chod see's Martin settled in his bed before Martin is able to tell him of the battle at the Sanitarium and the curse that his stolen his sight. *"Aye, well, the others, Dragera and Zada especially, have said there will be scrolls and the like to lift the curse, but only in the city. I'll be leaving shortly with some of them."*  At that Chod exclaims a protest and (unseen) shakes his head. *"No, I'll do it. I'll no have strangers sorting you out."* With a soft swishing of silks and a whiff of floral perfume Hayliss's voice arrives and Martin turns to where she must be. *"Martin, your brother is right. Let us help you."* Chod grunts in agreement and pats Martin on the back. *"Aye, I'll go to the city. I know the Meat Guild there and have friends in the city. I'll take some stuff to trade and be back as soon as possible. You stay here, hayliss will nurse you, I'll be as quick as possible."* 

Martin looks blindly around the room, but the support of his brother and the presence of Hayliss reassure him as he nods. *"Very well, will you tell the others that I'll stay here and they must continue the search for the ghouls and the murderer? Please brother, be careful, the road is dangerous. "* He reaches to his bracers on his arms and fumbles for his bow. *"Take the bow and the bracers, they are both enchanted trinkets, but should cover the cist for a scroll to lift this curse."* 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Martin gives his brother a MW Comp(+4) Long bow +1 [Worth 2800gp ] and the brawler's armband (250gp) to cover any costs.
If possible he'll sell the bow, but a scroll or ideally apotion of Remove Blindness and then buy a regular MW comp (+4) Longbow to replace the magical one that he can trade in

Martin can stay in the butchers nursed by Hayliss until his brother returns and the party can avoid being split between Sandpoint and Magnimar

----------


## lostsole31

The initiate sent to guide Martin home returns to the church to Father Zantus (and the PCs), informing all that Martin's brother will be taking items of value to Magnimar and will seek out the means of healing Martin's sight.

Back to the PCs!

----------


## rypt

Al grunts approvingly at the initiates message.  *"Good,"* he says, doubly glad for Martin's refusal to accept his impairment and for pursuing a resolution that does not involve Al's coin.  

He looks about the room.  *"And what of Grayst then?  I take it his sickness is within your power to heal?"*  Assuming Zantus answers in the affirmative, Al follows up with, *"I don't know much at all about ghoul fever.  Does it affect the mind?  Will he still be crazy once he's cured?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada shook their head. *"If we can cure his disease, he should recover without too many lasting symptoms. He'll need several days rest or some more esoteric restorative magics to get his head back straight, but he should be fine after that. It's if we can cure it before it takes him is the concern."*

----------


## lostsole31

Father Zantus nods, concurring with Zada.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Not the most ideal of circumstances, but definitely the best we can hope for. 
What say we regroup with the sheriff and see what his men dig up at there sanitarium?"*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods, not having anything more to add, and agreeing with the sentiment of moving on.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra after watching Martin leave with a wistful look of sadness nods to Zada and Norton. *"I would agree. The sheriff may have had time for a more thorough search and we can also seek guidance on where next to patrol. With losing some of Marin's tracking skills we may need assistance in scouting where more of thses ghouls have been secretly watching the town."*

Offering Father Zantus a curt nod of respect he heads out intent on finding the sheriff.

----------


## lostsole31

It is now early evening when the party makes its way back to Habe's Sanatorium to rendezvous with the Sheriff and his deputies.

----------


## meemaas

Once the party reconnects with the Sheriff, Norton will get the ball rolling. *"Did your men find anything?"* He asks the Sheriff, hoping that nothing went wrong because they left fast.

----------


## lostsole31

*"No sign of Dr. Habe,"* says the sheriff. *"Seems like his personal section was cleared out and he's on the run. Looked downstairs, and it seems that the 'house guest' was one Caizarlu Zerren, who was using the sanatorium for his own experiments, enticing Habe with briberies. But looking through his journals, it also seems that though Grayst was a key witness, it was just a fluke that you stumbled onto someone else's operation. Zerren was just here using the sanatorium for his own purposes. Doesn't seem to have been in correspondence with anyone, nothing about ghouls - just animation of zombies - and anything like what you've been asked to investigate would only do what actually happened ... bring unnecessary scrutiny.  Seems like Habe's activities were related to getting kickbacks from Zerren, and likewise don't seem to have any connection to the real matter at hand."*

----------


## rypt

Al mutters a lengthier-than-normal string of curses as the sheriff explains his findings.  

*"He called himself the 'peerless necromancer,"* he says with a sigh, *"moments before he died.  I guess it should have been obvious then that he was far too arrogant to do this any way but on his own."* 

He rubs his tired eyes with one hand then drags it down his face and through his beard.  *"No surprise about Habe.  That spineless rat.  If we had Martin's eyes, I'd wager his would be an easy trail to follow."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"I'm sorry for your man, but I amn't able to follow or spare men to. Best I can do is on next caravan to Magnimar, have them take a picture of Habe's likeness and description to the authorities, and since Chod is going anyway, I can give that task to him,"* says the Sheriff.

Okay, it is getting late, and it is ANOTHER two hour walk back to town.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the others and scowls at the sheriffs dismissive tone. *Back to the Inn then? We can have a think on what we should do next? If not well have to start patrolling the area  looking for anymore ghouls.*

He looks at the sheriff and the sheriffs men, *Aye sheriff, back to town. Odd that there is two undead related issues around our small town.* Then he hefts his bag and nods back down the river path back to Sandpoint

----------


## lostsole31

There is nothing else to do here, so I am going to assume that everyone gets back to Sandpoint, and it is now well into evening.

Do you have a meal and sleep and think about tomorrow, or have things to discuss tonight?*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Either way, say _something_, even if it is a non-post post, so I know you are still engaged.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra sits later in the chair in the Inn, enjoying the music in the Rusty Dragon and the sharp spicy taste of the Tien themed cooking that it does so well. Sipping on a dark ale he looks around the others. *"A rough day. A rough day indeed, but we know more things. We found the ghoul nest so we know they can come in by river, we spoke with the poor lumberman and he doesn't seem involved and it seems from what we found and that the poor caravaner Grayst with his ghoul fever that there is a ghoul issue nearby."*

Taking another long draw of the foamy ale he continues, *"Also Habe appeared to be a very dead end. Aye, there may have been an necromancer there and it pains me what he did to poor Martin but he doesn't seem to be lined to the ghouls. That means there are ghouls in the town, or somewhere nearby, and that means there is something bigger and meaner most likley controlling them. Now... how do we find it and stop it?"* He moves some of the spiced chicken around his plate thinking before shrugging, *"At least we can see what that old sage has dug up tomorrow with that seven pointed star symbol. Now though, I reckon we get a good night's sleep and then can search out signs of trouble in the morning. Maybe sweep some of the outlying families and farms and the like and see if they have had any trouble? Or where Grayst and the other outlaws were attacked"*

----------


## rypt

Al sits leaning forward, elbows on the table, staring down into his drink.  *"Aye, maybe we follow the banks of the river and see who else or what else is nearby.  What worries me about Grayst's message is that it was an invitation, but one without a time or a place.  That means it's likely this 'Lordship' still has more he wants to tell us.  And that's gonna mean more bodies."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada rubbed their eyes wearily, and not just from the late hour. *"The sage is definitely our first stop in the morning, yes. Searching the outlying farms seems like it'd be a lengthy process, though."* They then finished their cider before getting to their feet.* "But right now, all I'm in the mood to search for is my room."* They then excuse themselves to retire for the evening.

----------


## meemaas

Norton is quick to head to bed. It has been a long day for him, and he doesn't feel much like continuing to talk on it for the night.

----------


## lostsole31

*Moonday, 26 Neth 4707 AR (Waning Gibbous)*
*Temp: 35/15 (Wind Chill: 20/0F). Precipitation: 4" snow. Winds N 10 mph. Humidity: Medium.*

The winter weather has finally caught up with the party. When you get up in the morning, it is freezing out, winds are blowing, and snow is falling.

Everyone does their morning routine, but it is going to be a hard day of work with the snowfall and cold weather. 

Does anyone take any special protections regarding the cold, or just head out as-is?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will do a little shopping around for a decent coat to help him withstand the cold, but otherwise doesn't do anything differently from normal. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Go ahead and just deduct the cost for a Cold-Weather outfit from his cash, unless you really wanna roleplay the purchase.

----------


## rypt

Al groans at the sight of falling snow and reluctantly heads out to purchase some more appropriate attire.  When he is eventually able to rejoin the others, they may notice him fussing with the fit of his new garments, muttering something about 'the old cloak' and cursing a pack of goblins.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will likewise purchase a cold-weather outfit.

----------


## lostsole31

Norton and Al both get cold weather gear, storing their old outfits in their backpacks.

Anyone else?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott purchases a cold weather outfit and suits up.

Before leaving he asks the shopkeeper, *"Do you by chance carry snow shoes?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada wore their same attire, kept warm with a faint glimmer of protective magic. It was only once they met up with the rest of the party did they realize that they should have prepared the communal version instead.

----------


## lostsole31

> Before leaving he asks the shopkeeper, *"Do you by chance carry snow shoes?"*


* "Snowshoes?!?"* laughs Ven Vinder incredulously. *"Where d'ya think we are? Land of the Linnorm Kings or something?"

*The party gathers together wherever they agreed to meet. 

Now what?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Waking in the morning blearily eyed like the others Draegra stretches and then offers thanks to the gods and does his morning stretching and callisthenics. As he looks out the window seeing the heavy snow he shakes his head, Typical, its not helpful that. he mutters before heading down for breakfast.

Seeing Zada and Steingott heading out he he follows wrapping his thin travelling cloak around him. *Off to buy some warmer gear?* he asks before joining them buying a thick wooden top and heavy leggings along with a stout cloak. 



Back at the Inn hell look to the others and nod across the town *So shall we saw what Master Quint has ready for us on the symbols we found at the Inn? Hopefully this time he will show a modicum of politeness.*

----------


## rypt

*"Mmm,"* Al gives an agreeable grunt to Draegra's proposal.  *"If he's found something helpful, he can keep his politeness."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group heads to Brodert Quink's little cottage, and then do the "everyone look at Draegra" act as far as who is to knock on the door of the cantankerous old man's home.*Spoiler*
Show

Reminder, Draegra was briefly apprenticed to Brodert in a variety of scholarly subjects, and it is from this place that Draegra joined the campaign.

Presumably, Draegra knocks on the door ... perhaps a few times, as Quink can be both absent-minded, hyper-focused, and entirely unsociable when it comes to feeling any sense of obligation at opening his door.

After a few minutes he comes out. Oddly for all (who only met him that one day, but especially Draegra who realizes he is rarely like this), Brodert has a big smile and is a bit animated, and even a bit ... shall we say ... manic? Assume that the below is delivered rapidfire by a person excited by the knowledge, but also impatient to get back to researching more of it ...

*"Good morning, good morning, good morning! No doubt you have come for some insight. Well, my job is not to give you all the things, but the answer to your particular query, as any other earned knowledge I make in research is my own. But that said, oh, I have had such interesting searches regarding the query. Still, good faith in your investment moves me to tell you something, at least."*

He points to Norton's necklace. *"So, I have gotten as far as learning that is, in fact, correctly identified as a Sihedron medallion, but the meaning of the first word is like an old town's name that nobody remembers the origin of anymore. I am finding in my research that a seven-pointed ... ahem, I amend that because of its unique shape .... seven-bladed star ... seems to be a motif that is very, very old. I am talking on the order of at least several thousand years, and very possibly by its shape goes back to the time of Ancient Thassilon.  I am sure if I have some more time to study, I will find out exactly what this 'Sihedron' is."*

----------


## rypt

Al leans in to get a closer look at the medallion hanging from Norton's neck.  *"Oh, what the hell, Norton!?"*  He looks back to the others.  *"Tell me I'm not the only one who didn't know he's been wearing the same symbol around his neck this entire time?  Where'd this even come from?"*

----------


## meemaas

Norton laughs a little. *"I picked this up off an enemy in Thistletop. I thought I mentioned that before. I'm curious about it too, have been since I realized it was the same."* Norton digs into his bag for some papers he'd been working on over the past month. *"I'd forgotten about this last time, but I have the notes that the woman I got the medallion off of here. I didn't find anything in there that mattered to this for me, but maybe you'll find more that is relevant. I'd like to leave them with you anyways for safekeeping."* He offers the papers to the scholar, and then adds on. *"As in I want you to keep them. I've made a copy of all of this for myself, but in case the unexpected happens, it would be best if you added them to your library."*

*Spoiler*
Show

As we had spoken of in the past, Norton had spent a fair amount of downtime copying over Nualia's notes. He is offering the original version of them that he got from Thistletop, and keeping the copy for himself.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks to Norton:

*"What was your business in Thistletop and the situation surrounding you coming in contact with the medallion? Anything that might shine any light on our current situation?"*

----------


## meemaas

Norton gives Steingott a look of shock at the question. *"I....literally told you the story just a few days ago. In detail, no less. In front of a large crowd. Where I proved I am no storyteller."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada smirks,* "Which might explain why Stiengott didn't remember it, frankly".* They then put their hand on their chin in thought. This story sounded ancient, far earlier than the stories they personally drew power from. Would an older tale that old be stronger than a more recent one? And if so, would they be strong enough to withstand it? 

Questions for another time, though. *"So, whoever this Lord is behind these tragedies are, they have a tie to Ancient Thassalonian magicks, or at least has an academic interest in them. That's gotta narrow the parameters of who they could be, right?"*

----------


## rypt

Al frowns.  *"Unless they've made that interet public, it seems like a tough piece of information to act on.  What are we gonna do, advertise a lecture and see who shows up?"* 

He looks to Quink.  *"Is there anything nearby that would be of interest to a scholar of Thassilon?  Relics on display or noteworthy ruins?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"i believe that the Tower was once part of an Ancient Thassilon war machine that projected fire from miles!"* says Brodert Quink excitedly. And then he proves bipolar when he is dejected, *"Unfortunately, I have been unable to find anything at the ruins of the Tower to support my hypothesis."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada looked up. *"Wait, what Tower?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra listens intently, nodding at the explanation that Quint gives. Looking about he asks the question *Odd to find the symbol at the site of a ghoul attack. Master Quint, in your research have you found links between ghouls or the undead and those who might follow the Sihedron?*

He pauses to ponder the new information, still shivering with the snowy weather. He looks around, *I dont know that that helps, we have already removed the evil in Thistetop.*

----------


## lostsole31

> Zada looked up. *"Wait, what Tower?"*


*"Excuse me, dedicated Shoanti Sandpointer,"* says Quink, slightly annoyed. *"It's what people of this town refer to as Old Light. But I'm not convinced it is an old 'light' so I just call it the 'Tower.'"*



> Draegra listens intently, nodding at the explanation that Quint gives. Looking about he asks the question *Odd to find the symbol at the site of a ghoul attack. Master Quint, in your research have you found links between ghouls or the undead and those who might follow the Sihedron?*


* "Yeah. The culture and the undead are both dead. Now, get out of here so I can finish my job,"* and with that he turns goes into his home and shuts the door.

----------


## digiman619

Zada was going to object in that they aren't a native of Sandpoint, but the rude scholar closed the door before they could get a word out. An exhalation of frustration later, they turned to the rest of the party. *"So, if the Old Light is supposedly connected to Ancient Thassalon, our murderous 'Lord' could easily be interested in it.*" They paused. *"Does anyone have a map of the area? How far is it from that murder site?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra and and Norton realize that the large ruins right next door to Brodert Quink's cottage is the Old Light (and likely share that information).

----------


## digiman619

Zada quickly does the math.* "No, that doesn't make sense. The Light's on the other side of town from the sawmill, and someone would definitely notice if a bunch of ghouls walked through the middle of the street to get there."* They frowned.* "Damn it, I was hoping we'd found a lead."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"It wouldn't hurt to check out the ruins anyway. We have no reason to believe the bulk of their movement is happening above ground."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra rubs his head wearily, a glimmer of frustration showing on his face. At Steingotts words he nods. *Aye, it makes sense to look at the ruins, also at least they are still in the edge of town so we wont have to trudge too far through the snow.*

Staring at the closed door to sage he turns, shrugging and looking at the others. *Shall we be about it then.* He adds before pointing towards the ruins on the far side of town.

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles through his consideration and then sighs.  *"Yes, fine.  At the very least, we can be certain of their irrelevance."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton adds his opinion to the pot. *"I don't know if we should worry so much about the Thassilonian connection right now. Far as I know, there's only three people in this town that have demonstrated an academic interest in the subject, and we're all here or in this house. We could follow the tracks that we never followed from the sawmill though. That might be relevant."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"That's a good point. We do have most of the day. It would be best to follow the tracks while we can still see them. Even if we run into trouble and can't get to the ruins today, we might learn more from Brodert tomorrow."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Listening to the others Draegra glances at the ruined tower then shakes his head. *You make a fair point Norton, the tracks may fade, the Old Light will be there tomorrow and many days hence.*

Looking up at the snow he mutters a faint curse under his breath. *Lets go before this snow leaves everything too hard to follow.*

----------


## lostsole31

The party trudges along and makes their way to the Sawmill. Just by the nature of days past and snowfall ... there are no tracks to follow anymore.

----------


## meemaas

*"I'm not even sure what I was expecting, suggesting this."* Norton places his hand over his face, obviously dismayed over the fact that the trail has long since been snowed over at this point.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Norton, we all agreed together. Don't blame yourself. We're here, so there's no harm in looking around. We already have a general idea where the tracks were going. We can head that direction and if it still seems like a bust, we head back."*

He looks to the others. 

*"What say you, folks?"*

While waiting for replies, Steingott waves his hands around a small area where tracks would have been on their first visit. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Steingott uses basic geokinesis as "sift". This should expose objects and features. He's attempting to raise the mud to expose the old, possibly frozen, impressions from the tracks. He would attempt a few times in different spots to make sure he's not in an area that had no prints, as he's going by memory.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott cannot sift snow, only earth.

----------


## rypt

Al's expression sours as he looks out across the snow-dusted landscape.  *"We could look around, but my guess is there's nothing to be found this close to town.  I mean, think about it -- this thing doesn't breathe, it doesn't sleep, it doesn't tire.  Not to mention, it smells like rotten sh*t.  Why send it over land at all when you could hide its comings and goings in the water."*  He gestures to the river.  *"It could walk across the bottom of the ocean if it had to, no?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Al. You speak truth. I'm trying to seperate frozen dirt from snow to see those prints. It just doesn't seem to be within my ability. This could be a wash. I originally thought they might be moving underground via the ruins anyway. Im fine going back."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada pauses. *"If they came via the water, that means the Tower becomes more likely a hideout; it's a bit of a long walk, but as you mentioned, they don't tire or breathe, so they could handle it easily enough."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the snow covered dirt and shakes his head. *"I guess we all must have had had too much to drink last night to think we'd find tracks in the snow."* Shrugging he nods at Zada, *"Aye the tower may as well be checked now and if not we can speak further with the sheriff."* Glancing at the snow filled sky, stamping his cold feet in the muddy slush he looks at the others, *"Mind, today may not be the best day anyway to to be roaming and investigating with the weather what it is."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods, still silently kicking himself for his mistake.

----------


## lostsole31

The party trudges across town to the Old Light.

The party finds a spot to enter the ruins of the Old Light. They are standing in a field of rubble and ruin. Looking around for any kind of clues or secret entrances below or the like for about an hour ... they find nothing. It is the ruins of an old tower of some sort.

----------


## rypt

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al's Fort save (including +2 bonus from cold weather clothing): (d20+8)[*25*]
If this qualifies as a fatigue or exhaustion effect, Al's presence adds an additional +4 bonus.

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Cold Weather Saves*
Show

Fort Save 1 (1d20+10)[*15*]
Fort Save 2 (1d20+10)[*30*]

----------


## rypt

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Sorry, forgot the second fort save.  (d20+8)[*13*]

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Spoiler: roll*
Show

(1d20+10)[*29*] for the save

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Oops.

*Spoiler: save 2*
Show

(1d20+10)[*18*]

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shivered in the cold and drew the fur cloak tighter around him. The sounds of the inns nearby beckoning

*Spoiler: Fort saves*
Show



(1d20+9)[*26*]

(1d20+9)[*20*]

Base of Fort +7+2 for cold weather gear

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone is buttoned and zipped up well, and the cold isn't biting anyone's bones yet.

What now?

----------


## rypt

Al stares up at the tower, squinting through the falling snow.  With a sigh, he turns back to the others.  *"We're running out of threads to pull here.  I know folks weren't expecting to get much out of him, but we ought to speak with Ven anyway.  We've got nothing to lose at this point."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Yeah. It's Ven or nothing until tomorrow."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra kicks one of the snow covered lumps in frustration. *Aye, lets go and see Ven then.*

Looking about at the grey snow packed clouds he shivers. *Not a day to be leaving the village. At this point I feel we are waiting for the ghouls to make their next move.*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"Lets get to it then."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party trudges through the snow to get to the General Store (*26*). Owned and operated by *Ven Vinder* (male human) and his family, Sandpoints oldest and best-stocked general store has a little bit of everythingfarm equipment, weapons, tack, tools, furniture, food, and even homemade pies baked by Vens wife *Solsta* (female human). Ven even keeps a shocking supply of alcohol in his basement, although a customer has to ask to see the wine cellar before Venll admit to his special stock. Ven has a particular fondness for bitter grog and rotgut imported from places as far as the orc city of Urglin. His true prides, though, are his daughters, whom he dotes upon.

----------


## rypt

As they approach the store, Al asks of the others, *"Any of you know Ven well enough that he might share something with you he wouldn't share with the rest of us?"*  He waits for any answers before following up. *"Anyone on the other end of things -- think their presence might give him reason to withhold?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"Can't say for sure, but I've seen him once in a while when I needed to pick something up. Don't know him all that well though."*

----------


## DrK

*Dreagra*

Dragera shakes his head. *"Only know him by reputation I'm afraid. I suspect he'll be a changed man now anyway having lost a daughter."* He looks to the door and approaches the Vinder shop. Hammering on the door he pushes the shop door open slightly *"Master Vinder, are you here? We are helping the sheriff. Are you here to speak with us?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ven looks at the blue-skinned man who only last month directed the purchase of a particular amount of chain and other excavation equipment.  *"I don't understand. I'm here to tend my store, but just a minute."*

He has his wife take over, and then says to Draegra and Norton, both who have been customers in the past, *"If the two of you will come with me to the back office, we'll see what you want."*

If any _other_ PC tries to assume that they are "therefore included," he gives them a funny look, shakes his head, and says, *"I don't know you ... just these two."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods at Ven, and then looks to his allies. *"I assure you we won't be long."* He then follows Ven to his back office, alongside Draegra.

----------


## lostsole31

Ven takes Draegra and Norton to a back office that is more a crowded broom cupboard.

*"Well,"* says Ven. *"What do you want to know?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"To start, I'd like to offer condolences on the loss of your daughter on behalf of myself and my comrades. I know it may feel difficult to talk about, but we're investigating the deaths and the incidents around it. We wanted to know if there was anything you might know that might help our investigation. Do you perhaps know why she might have been at the mill?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Ven seems to have some trouble speaking about it. *"My daughter Katrine ... I told her not to be seeing that no-good Harker from the lumbermill. But I hear they've been thick as thieves, with Katrine making late night visits. When the sheriff told me what happened, I flew into a rage. Wasn't thinkin' straight. My daughter, oh, my darling, Katrine...."* and Ven begins to break down and give heaving sobs.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The blue skinned adventurer pats the shopkeeper on the shoulder. *She was a Nobel soul. Phantasms will see she is well cared for.* Glancing at his companion he presses on. *we would like to know if she had mentioned anyone being unusual or hassling her in recent days, or anything unusual. We do not think she is anything but an unfortunate.*

Looking about he tries to spy a bottle of something to offer to the man steady his nerves

*Spoiler: Skill checks*
Show



Diplomacy for calming him (1d20+8)[*15*]
S motive to see if he is being evasive or false (1d20+9)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra will actually spot a bottle out of the way, and Ven doesn't question when it is handed to him and takes a heavy swig. He seems sincere in his rage, anguish, ans shock at his daughter's passing. Draegra doesn't feel like Ven killed his daughter accidentally while "dealing with" that "no-good Harker."

Ven Vinder is an example of the victims that murder leaves behind, but he seems like a dead lead.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Watching the man drink Draegra feels it sympathy for the old man, a wave of sadness as he tries to comprehend a loss that he knows he will never understand.
Leaning in close he speaks quietly, *I am sorry master Ven, but know this, we will find the creatures that did this and destroy them. We will avenge her and her spirit will be at peace.*


Rising he shakes his head at the others and motions to the door. When he is safely outside he looks at the others, a deep breath, *And now what? This was a dead end in more ways than one. Back to the inn for done warmth and food?*

----------


## rypt

Al winces at Draegra's message, mouthing a silent curse in a not-entirely successful effort to hide his frustration while potentially in view of Ven and his wife.  

*"I don't like this one bit,"* he says lowly.  *"Starting to feel like we're just waiting for more bodies to show up."*  He sighs.  *"If you want to head back to the inn, I'll see you there shortly.  I need to walk, clear my head.  Try to think if there's something we've missed."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott shrugs.

*"A meal and a drink sound good. Maybe we buy a few rounds for some folks at the Hagfish and perhaps someone might remember they'd seen something?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada frowns. There was clearly something they were missing, but with every lead growing cold, they needed to find something new to help the case, lest the "lordship" provide them with more evidence in the shape of extra bodies.

----------


## lostsole31

It's annoying trudge through a few inches of snow to the Hagfish, but everyone is there for midday repast.

Annnnd go...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott runs his eyes over the crowd at the Hagfish. As he does this, he approaches the bar.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Pretty much looking for a perception check (if necessary) to check out the clientele. Looking for an estimated number of customers, or an exact number if it's not busy. If it's not busy, Steingott is looking for the guy that appears the most drunk or would appear to have been there the longest.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Dragera stamps the snow and mud off his boots as he enters the pub and doffs his cloak and hood. Pushing through the crowds with the others he heads for a table and settles down. Once the drinks and a steaming pot of stew and thick fresh warm crusty bread arrives he spends a few minutes in silence making progress on the food, occasionally eyeing the slime filled tank that gives  the pub its name.

*"So... I feel we are stumped a little. We explored the mill and managed to identify the attack was from ghouls and it seemed to be an attack of opportunity on the poor fellows and Ven's girl. The mill didn't seem to offer more than it had. We spoke with Quint, and grumpy as he was seemed to offer nothing more.

That necromancer was a brute and we lost poor Martin but I don't he is connected so I'm not sure on our next steps? Maybe we could ask the Priest more of the nature of ghouls?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks visibly frustrated. His earliest opportunity to help others and spread his good fortune seems to be at a standstill. 

*"The Priest is a great idea. Even if the two incidents are unrelated, that doctor is worrying.

Perhaps while we're here I could leave a hefty tip on my first ale. Ask the barkeep if there's a poor old soul who heads out of here late and might pass the mill on their way home. If there's anyone here that fits the bill who tends to 'close the bar down', they might be here now. Buying a few drinks might jog their memory if they witnessed anything unusual the night of the murders.

It's a longshot, I'm admittedly here to eat and drink, but I'd feel terrible if we did nothing today. I have gold on hand ready to pay for some information, but...I'm not much of a smooth talker. My social clout back home was a result of my days in the ring and my family's smithing business."
*

----------


## lostsole31

Because it is a cold day, the lunch hour is more full than normal, mainly as people are looking for warm shelter and warm food.

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded, idly petting their familiar Granite as they thought. This whole mess felt like a block puzzle with half the pieces missing. The Thassalonian rune felt really significant, but it didn't seem to connect to anything. The doctor at the clinic has this whole necromancy side hidden, but there's no obvious connections between that and the ghouls this 'Lordship' fellow was leading. There was some missing detail that would tie things together, they were certain of it, but would they find it time before he struck again?

----------


## rypt

Al finds his way to the table about 10 minutes after the others are seated.  Still dusted with snow as he sits down, he doesn't immediately say anything, though his silence likely speaks for itself.  After a few more minutes of less-than-attentive listening, he sighs and leans forward.  

*"As I see it, there's only a few leads left that we haven't dead-ended entirely.

"First is the barn where the con men were killed.  That was already an old crime scene by the time we were brought on.  Add a few more days and some falling snow, and my guess is there's nothing left for us to find.  Still, there's a part of me that wants to be sure.

"Then there's the Scarnettis.  The sheriff has good reason to doubt their involvement, but they are a noble family, and we're dealing with someone who thinks himself a lord.

"Last of all is the first clue we ever saw, and the one I think we've investigated the least.  That's the Tian woman and the note left with Harker's body.  I think we ought to speak with Midori, or at the very least make sure that she's safe.  Even if she knows nothing, she may well be a target, and I don't think I've seen her since the day before yesterday."*

----------


## lostsole31

One of the deputies looks in on the Hagfish with wild eyes, and out of breath, not expecting to see town heroes at so low an establishment, and doing a double-take when he sees them.  He calls out, *"Sheriff Hemlock needs to see the heroes at the Sandpoint Garrison! More trouble!"*

He doesn't stop to answer questions, but is gone.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks up as the deputy bursts in and allows the spoon to drop into the stew. Checking quickly that the large morning star is ready at his waist he nods. *Aye, well be on our way young lad..* then as he is rising and checking weapons at his waist looks
to Steingott, Alvor and the others. *Heroes are needed so best we go eh*  he adds before following the guard out of the door pulling his cloak tight and yanking the hood up to cover his face and hair from the wind and snow.

----------


## meemaas

Norton quickly gathers his things and makes ready to leave once the rest of the group is ready to go.

----------


## rypt

With the snow on his boots having only just melted, and having yet to even order some lunch, Al grumbles as he rises to follow the others, snatching a heel of bread from Draegra's plate as he heads for the door.

----------


## digiman619

Zada curses as they guide Granite back into his pouch in their pack. Between tending to Martin's wounds and the run-around chasing dead ends, they hadn't been fast enough, and more trouble had found them. Taking one of the loaves of bread on the table, they place a silver on the counter as they walk out, biting off a chunk of it on their way out.

----------


## lostsole31

The PCs get to the Sandpoint Garrison and are ushered right to see the Sheriff, who is with an old man that the sheriff names as Maester Grump. As the PCs are introduced, the Farmer Grump breaks into frantic babbling, nervously muttering about walking scarecrows. Calming him down requires a few minutes of work, at which point he tells a short but harrowing story, speaking of how the southern farmlands have become plagued by foul walking scarecrows that stalk the night. All the farmers knew that the problems were coming from the old Hambley placethings *just aint been right there for a few days now*but when a group of locals paid the Hambley farm a visit yesterday evening, they were attacked by folk that looked like corpses but fed like starving animals. At this point in the telling, Grumps worked himself into a lather again and shrieks, *They even ate the dogs!*

Hemlock explains that his men picked up Grump as he ran into town screaming about walking scarecrows. The sheriff asks the PCs if they can investigate, and agrees to provide up to four of the local watch to help themhe would provide more, but dares not leave the town any more exposed than it already is. He hopes that Grumps story has been enhanced by the booze he can smell on the old farmers breath, but worries that the moonshine may actually have dulled the mans memories of the grim fate that has been visited upon the Hambleys, and that the situation there is even worse than Grump knows.

Do the PCs take the Sheriff's offer of taking four guards with them? It is little doubted that you will take this as your next lead.

----------


## rypt

Al holds his head in his hand as he listens to the farmer's story.  His jaw moves occasionally at times when he might have been expected to curse or to mutter, but he remains silent for the duration of Grump's gruesome account.

*"Did Grump mention anything to you about a smell when he went to check on the Hambleys?"* he asks of the sheriff.

Once Hemlock has answered, Al follows up with, *"Could you show us on a map where these farms are located?"*

As to the offer of assistance, Al glances to his companions, seeming uncertain if he wants to accept.  *"Do you count any marksmen among your deputies?  With Martin out of commission, I think we might benefit from those who are skilled with a bow or a crossbow."*

----------


## lostsole31

The Sheriff shakes his head at mention of a marksman, but he can't point out on a map (because they are too bloody expensive) the farmsteads so much as give verbal directions on how to get there.

The guards are just extra muscle, and only barely qualified at that. No specialists.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra glances at Steingott as Al questions the sheriff. *Well, at least we know where we are going now.* Before he turns back to the sheriff. *Of course I will help sheriff. I would worry for the safety of your men. Could they carry lanterns and oil for us? We will take care of the brunt of the fighting but it would be good for them to do some of the lifting.*

----------


## lostsole31

*"They can do that,"* says the sheriff.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods and readies himself. *Well lets not waste the light, get your men and well head down to the farm, if a couple of the guards know which farm it that will help us.* He adds

Flashing a grin showing  white teeth against his blue skin he looks at his comrades, *Shall we see about putting down these man eating scarecrows.* he adds lightly trying to sound at ease to bolster the nerves of the guards

----------


## lostsole31

The news of walking scarecrows spreads quickly through the farmlands, and PCs stopping to visit farms on the way find the normally friendly locals unwilling to chat with visitors. Over three dozen farmsteads dot the fields and vales southeast of Sandpoint, the farthest being some 6 miles from town. Farms to the east and north have heard stories of the trouble to the south, but its not until the PCs move south of Ashen Rise and approach Soggy River that the rumors turn into firsthand accounts.

Footpaths, dusty tracks about 10 feet wide hemmed in by fields of corn and other crops, connect the farmsteads. The Hambley farm is nestled at the western edge of the Whisperwood, a forest said to be home to capricious gnomes, pixies, and other fey, but now overshadowed by the closer menace. All five of the other farms south of the Soggy River are now deserted, their occupants' whereabouts unknown.

It is 2 hours with trudging through the snow and dealing with the cold just to get to this point. Everyone, please roll two Fort saving throws to resist the effects of weather (or remind me why you wouldn't need to). Do that here, NOT in Discord, please.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott marches through the snow, often blowing into his hands and rubbing his chest for warmth.

*Spoiler: Rolls*
Show

Fort Save 1: (1d20+10)[*15*]
Fort Save 2: (1d20+10)[*29*]

----------


## rypt

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

If the stance rules permit it, Al will adopt the _Iron Pikeman's Attitude_ stance while they travel through the snow.

Fort save 1: (d20+6)[*8*]
Fort save 2: (d20+6)[*26*]

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks about carefully, eyes and ears alert for danger in the fields of corn and other things as they match south through the snow. Looking at the 4 militia with the she eyes the long lantern poles and their weapons and makes sure they stay near the centre of the roads and are in the middle of the heroes. A quiet *Stay alert, these things were responsible for the slaughter at the mill.*

*Spoiler: Fort Saves*
Show



(1d20+7)[*27*]

(1d20+7)[*14*]

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Cold Weather Saves*
Show

Fort Save 1 (1d20+8)[*12*]
Fort Save 2 (1d20+8)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

Even with everything, after crunching around the outer farms for two hours, Norton is feeling it as he takes *3 NL + fatigued (minor frostbite/ hypothermia)*.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

As the party approaches Hambley Farm, Steingott tries to keep his steps light and surveys his surroundings, looking for movement, tracks, or the scarecrows themselves.

*"Let's keep our eyes peeled for anything strange. We don't want them to get the jump on us. I don't know if my ego can handle a repeat of the sanitarium."*

*Spoiler: rolls*
Show

(1d20+9)[*24*] perception check
(1d20+2)[*18*] stealth check

I think you roll these. Feel free to overrule.

----------


## rypt

After a few hours of trekking through the snow, Al seems to be holding up alright, though he's mostly given up on wiping the frost from his beard.

*"Hrm.  Speaking of the Sanitarium, Zerren's zombies had skin like stone.  Any idea if should expect the same of whatever's become of the Hambleys?"* The question is asked to anyone, but he looks to Zada, who has proven particularly knowledgeable about the undead.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Still shivering Draegra watches Norton carefully, *"Are you feeling okay there my friend? You look cold?"* Then he goes back to carefully scanning the farms and the fields for any signs of ghouls. As they approach the Hambley farm he readies for combat, taking the morning star from his belt and ordering the guards to stay close and keep their weapons ready. *"Use any missile weapons you have and keep them at arm or pole length, they have sharp filthy claws."*

----------


## lostsole31

Fields of tall-stalked plants transform the paths between them into oppressive tunnels, making it dangerously easy for visitors to become lost. The Hambley farmhouse and barn sit in the western portion of these fields, the guards tell you.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra takes point and asks the rest of the heroes to march two abreast with the 4 guards in the centre, their lanterns shedding light in all directions. looking to his side he looks to the dwarf, *"Steingott, will you join me up front, Norton, do you want to hang back and cover the rear, your teeth are chattering so loudly we don't want to alert anything..."* He adds the last with a smile and wink to take the sting out of the joke. 

He walks more slowly now, alert and listening as he winds down the narrow paths between the corn stalks, breathing in shallow breaths and ears and eyes straining he clicks the fingers on his left hand summoning the ring's small disc of force and keeps the morning star tense in his other hand.

----------


## rypt

*"Let's hold on a second,"* Al interjects, raising his shield arm before the party reshuffles themselves.  *"We're losing our light here, and you two"* --he looks between Draegra and Steingott-- *"are our only night-adjusted eyes.  One of you should lead the way with Zada, the other can cover the rear with me."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded, taking position as they get ready to advance.

----------


## lostsole31

From ~65' away, in the dim light of the torches and the waning light of day, Zada and Steingott see a scarecrow on its post.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

When the scarecrow comes into view Steingott stops and holds up his right hand to signal for the others to halt. He points up the path and with his body mimics a hanging scarecrow.

----------


## rypt

Barely able to observe Steingott's mimicry from the rear of the column, Al's inability to see the actual scarecrow suggests to him that it must be a fair distance away.  *"I'm not saying we should announce our presence, but whatever's out there, it's likely to spot these torches long before it hears our voices."*  He still speaks more quietly than normal, though not quite at a whisper.  *"Is it...moving?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra, whose eyes are the best at 65' under current lighting conditions, can tell that the scarecrow is not moving (assume he mentions as much).

----------


## rypt

*"I don't know if killer scarecrows have a mind for trickery, but I think we need to check."*  He pulls an arrow with striped fletching from the quiver on his hip.  *"At the very least, I've got some incendiary arrows, but unless either of you want to take the shot,* he looks between Steingott and Draegra, *"we'll have to move close enough for me to see it."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra peers in to the shadows and shrugs, *"Well that one is still, not moving, and I'm no crow, so I'm not scared."* Waving a hand down the path he suggests *"Shall we proceed to the farm and then explore from there?"* He looks about very cautiously before looking down the path once more and grinning at the nearest of the guards. *"You lads doing okay?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods to Draegra and cautiously continues forward, hands ready to summon stone and hurl it forward at the first sign of trouble.

----------


## rypt

Al presses his lips into a thin line at Draegra's unexpectedly flippant dismissal.  *"You have some experience with animate farm decoys you'd care to share with the rest of us?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Okay, I a going to assume the whole group moves with those that stated they're moving? or just them?

Also, at what distance will someone do a thing?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

Once Steingott is within 30 ft of the scarecrow,  he hurls an Earth Blast. In addition, he spends 1 burn to use his pushing infusion to enter Elemental Overflow. (The intent here is to blast him off the stake, maybe get some fall damage. If not that's cool. I want to be in overflow)

(1d20+7)[*10*] to hit

(2d6+7)[*16*] dmg upon success

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott gathers energy to him, dirt flying in from all around and  kicking up on the path before he sends it out to just miss the scarecrow  (partial cover from tops of corn stalks).

Just in case, there is anything that is going to happen ...

*Round One ...

R1T26:* Norton, there is no combat or anything yet. I am merely using a clock because this _might_ be ghoul scarecrow. What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Well, with no real reason to be aggressive, Norton simply waits, allowing others to lead the path forward.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26:* Well, with no real reason to be aggressive, Norton simply waits, allowing others to lead the path forward.

*R1T22:*  The scarecrow begins to move. It was hooked up on the post with bailing  wire and it tears itself off and jumps down into the corn, now hidden  from view.

*R1T19-18:* Both familiars are alert to danger (and delaying ...).

*R1T17-16:* Talbert and Drevlar both gives curses of fright when the scarecrow hops down.

*R1T13:* Alvor, what do you do? The scarecrow you see is where you last saw it, and it is hidden by cornrows now.

Norton delaying ...

----------


## rypt

Al isn't sure what to expect from an enemy made of straw, but widening his footing and bracing his shield, he readies himself all the same.  Eying the tops of the cornstalks, he hopes to get some idea of where the creature is headed based on any snow shaken loose by its movement.  Anything he notices he will share with the rest of the party.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift Action: Utilizing Fuse Styles, Al will activate Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _vigilant keeper's stance_.

Standard Action: Al will ready an action to attack the first enemy that enters a square he threatens.

Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
(a) If Al is attacked, he will use _oaken shield_ to increase his shield AC by 4.  

(b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the attack.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*27*]

Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an attack of opportunity or a readied attack.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Al isn't sure what to expect from an enemy made of straw, but widening  his footing and bracing his shield, he readies himself all the same.   Eyeing the tops of the cornstalks, he hopes to get some idea of where the  creature is headed based on any snow shaken loose by its movement.   Anything he notices he will share with the rest of the party. 

*R1T11:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton delaying ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott sends another chunk of earthen material at the scarecrow. As it speeds towards the scarecrow, it splits into a number of rocky shards.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Using the dmg type from the shard form:

(1d20+9)[*16*] to hit (+2 figured in from Overflow)

(2d6+11)[*18*] dmg (Overflow figured in)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Steingott sends another chunk of earthen material at the scarecrow's last known location. As  it speeds towards the scarecrow, it splits into a number of rocky  shards that snaps the pole that scarecrow previously was on, but there is no scarecrow there right now.

*R1T10:* Corporal Varg calls out, *"Hold steady, Guards of Sandpoint!"*

*R1T8:* Draegra, what do you do?

Norton delaying ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra mutters an ancient curse under her tongue as he starts speaking in ancient Thassilonian. * "Ostanete vo centarot na patekata, ispruete gi racete!*  he barks as he watches carefully, mornings star raised ready to attack anything leaping out of the corn 

*Spoiler: Ready*
Show



Ready an attack 
(1d20+8)[*18*]
Dam (1d8+3)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Draegra mutters an ancient curse under her tongue as he starts speaking in ancient Thassilonian. *"Ostanete vo centarot na patekata, ispruete gi racete!*  he barks as he watches carefully, morningsstar raised and ready to attack anything leaping out of the corn.

*R1T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Chargens on deck, Scarecrow in the hole, Norton delaying ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton comes out of delay, drawing his weapon and prepare himself to attack the Scarecrow if it comes within range.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Draw his Rapier
Standard action: Ready an attack against the Scarecrow if it comes into his reach.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7.5:* Norton comes out of delay, drawing his weapon and prepare himself to attack the Scarecrow if it comes within range.

*R1T7:* Zada, what do you do?

Chargens on deck, Scarecrow in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada changes their demeanor, their mind blade once again in their ranged form, readying themselves to strike if it comes to it.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Change into Archmage role, putting my mind blade into its ranged form.
SA: Ready to attack with it if myself or an ally gets attacked.
MA: Keep up with the party as needed

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Zada changes their demeanor, their mind blade  once again in their ranged form, readying themselves to strike if it  comes to it. 

*R1T4:* Chargens delays ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Sounds of movement deep in the cornfield but nothing you can target.

*R2T13:* Alvor, your readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Steingott on deck, CPL Varg in the hole ....

----------


## rypt

Al tilts an ear towards cornfield, focusing on the distant sound in the hope of determining which direction its moving, or if it's even moving at all.

*Spoiler: OOC 1*
Show

Move action: Perception check to judge the location and movement of the sound in the cornfield.

Immediate Action: The first of the following to occur:
(a) If Al is attacked, he will use oaken shield to increase his shield AC by 4.

(b) If one of the 4 guards is attacked, he will use warning roar to attempt to negate the attack.
*Spoiler: Diplomacy check, if necessary*
Show

(d20+11)[*28*]

Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with an attack of opportunity or a readied attack.


*Spoiler: If he thinks the sound is moving towards the party*
Show

*"It's headed this way, ready yourselves!"*

*Spoiler: OOC 2A*
Show

Standard action: Al will ready an action to attack the first enemy that enters a square he threatens.



*Spoiler: If the sound is moving away from the party*
Show

*"I think it's withdrawing, perhaps to warn others.  We should move!"*

*Spoiler: OOC 2B*
Show

Standard action: Al will ready an action to follow the guardsman if and when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.



*Spoiler: If the sound is stationary, or if Al can't determine a direction*
Show

*"I can't tell where it's headed, but I think we should find a more defensible position!"*

*Spoiler: OOC 2C*
Show

Standard action: Al will ready an action to follow the guardsman if and when they move, maintaining the marching formation as best as possible.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Al tilts an ear towards cornfield, focusing on the distant sound in the  hope of determining which direction its moving, or if it's even moving  at all. He calls out, *"I can't tell where it's headed, but I think we should find a more defensible position!"*

*R2T11:* Steingott, what do you do?

CPL Varg on deck, Norton in the hole, Draegra delaying ....

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott holds his ground as elemental matter begins swirling around him.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

Steingott spends his two move actions gathering power.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Steingott holds his ground as elemental matter  begins swirling around him, the noise of his action drowning out any  smaller sound that might be had. 

*R2T10:* CPL Varg looks at Steingott incredulously, but delays.

*R2T8:*  Draegra, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do? You won't  be able to hear anything hiding in the corn because of Steingott's  gathering the earth around him is particularly distracting and noisy.

Norton on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Dreagra looks at the shifting guards and grins, *"Take heart, there are more of us than there are of it. It may have fled from us.."*. He then follows with a brief intonation and mystical waving of his of hands as a warding against evil surrounds him with a dull blue nimbus.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cast Protection from Evil
 - on the sheet it has 3/7 of cast today? But is this not the first spell that has been cast today? Wasnt' sure if I should change the sheet or not

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Dreagra looks at the shifting guards and grins, *"Take heart, there are more of us than there are of it. It may have fled from us."*.  He then follows with a brief intonation and mystical waving of his of  hands as a warding against evil surrounds him with a dull blue nimbus. 

*R2T7.5:* Norton, what do you do? Your readied action did not go off.

Zada on deck ....

----------


## meemaas

Norton keeps his weapon at the ready, responding to Draegra (while also translating for him to the others, if needed). *"I doubt it. That thing's got the advantage on us, and we have no way of knowing what it can do yet."*

*Spoiler*
Show

Standard action: Ready an action to attack if the creature comes into reach.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7.5:* Norton keeps his weapon at the ready, responding to Draegra, *"I doubt it. That thing's got the advantage on us, and we have no way of knowing what it can do yet."* 

*R2T7:* Zada, your readied action didn't go off. What do you do?

----------


## digiman619

Zada keeps themselves wound tight; waiting for this threat to make itself apparent as they kept up with the rest of the party
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

 Second verse, same as the first. SA: Ready an attack with the ranged mind blade if anything attacks an ally, MA: Keep up with the party

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Zada keeps themselves wound tight; waiting for this threat to make itself apparent as they kept up with the rest of the party.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...*

*R3T13:* Alvor, your readied action did not occur.  What do you do?

Steingott on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

No more satisfied with their position now than he was moments before, Al again calls to the front of the formation, *"We should move!"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will delay for now, maintaining the same Immediate Action and Free Action triggers as specified in the previous post.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* No more satisfied with their position now than he was moments before, Al again calls to the front of the formation, *"We should move!"* 

*R3T11:* Steingott,  well ... you made a whole lot of racket with a FRA gathering of power,  and no enemy has revealed themself (and even if they made a racket, you  are making more). And your body is straining with the gathered energy.  What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Norton in the hole, Alvor delaying...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Feeling he might have overreacted just a little bit, Steingott blindly hurls another chunk of earthen into the corn to expel the energy. 

*"Sorry. Overreacted. I'll keep moving."*

He continues moving forward.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 SA: Steingott sends his blast in the direction the scarecrow was last visible. In case I'm EXTREMELY lucky:

[roll]1d20+8[/roll] blast w/ Overflow

[roll]2d6+8[/roll] dmg w/ Overflow

MA: continues south 20 ft

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Feeling he might have overreacted just a little bit, Steingott blindly  hurls another chunk of earthen into the corn to the west to expel the energy. *"Sorry. Overreacted. I'll keep moving."*

He continues moving forward. 

*R3T8:* Draegra, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra still glowing from their protective magic snarls a curse and stomps forward. He gestures at the guards, *Come on, move to the farm, if it wants to hide let it.*  he glances back to make sure the guards follow as he starts moving down the path

*Spoiler: Ooc*
Show



Move in the most expedient way down the path towards the farm house

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Draegra still glowing from their protective magic snarls a curse and stomps forward. He gestures at the guards, *Come on, move to the farm, if it wants to hide let it.* He glances back to make sure the guards follow as he starts moving down the path.

*Initiative Count Ends ...*

And with that, the entire group catches up to Steingott, getting back in formation, and heading along the farm road again.

About  50' down or so, you see another scarecrow, this time on the right of  formation, and a bit farther in than the other one was.  What do any of  you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

As the second scarecrow hoves into view Draegra points it out with a *Watch this one as well, but lets keep moving.* Before he looks to the guards and motions them to keep moving forwards

----------


## lostsole31

The scarecrow starts moving, trying to pull itself off of the bindings that put it in place.

----------


## meemaas

*"I wonder what animates those."* Norton muses, watching the scarecrow while hoping to continue onward and ignore it.

----------


## lostsole31

Does anyone else do anything?

----------


## rypt

Al grimaces as he continues to follow in formation, spear and shield at the ready, glancing between this new scarecrow and the direction of the first.

----------


## lostsole31

The "scarecrow" continues to desperately try to free itself from its bindings.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Watching the scarecrow, this one still bound to its post and not playing "hide and go seek" in the corn he nods to the guards. "*Any of you bring a crossbow or bow? Take a shotm we'll see if they can be detsroyed whilst no risk to us eh?"*,. Pausing he stands ready with his heavy morning star waiting for some of the others to start taking potshots at the pinned and bound beast as he consider what it might be.


*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



What would be the most suitable Knowledge skill to attempt? Knowledge (Religion)?

----------


## digiman619

Zada narrows their eyes at the scarecrow. Was it some monster, or an innocent creatively hidden?
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Knowledge check to determine what the scarecrow is

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott shrugs his shoulders. *"I was going to keep it quiet this time, but..."*

He hurls a chunk of earth at the new foe as it struggles to get down from its stake.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show

(1d20+8)[*22*] to toss a blast with Overflow

(2d6+8)[*13*] dmg pending success

----------


## lostsole31

He easily slams he ghoul for *13*.

Of course, that might have shredded some of the bindings, because then the ghoul manages to escape its position into the cornfield, unseen.

Now what?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott hurls another chunk of earth where he approximates the "scarecrow" would have landed after removing its bindings. He uses the stake as a gauge, and fires lower. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

(1d20+8)[*17*] to hit

(2d6+8)[*20*] dmg pending

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott hears nothing one way or the other that might inform him of success.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Well... we've got two in the corn now. The one to the right is injured. Keep your ears open. This could get ugly."*

Steingott continues forward and looks back over his shoulder. 

*"You two in the back.  Watch our rear."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra watches in satisfaction as the ghoul is hit and then mutters a grumble as the ghoul slips free of its bindings. *Who is pinning these ghouls to the posts eh?* he asks out loud.

Gesturing down the path Draegra continues to advance down the path

----------


## rypt

Al continues apace alongside Draegra, trying to watch the portions of the field that the samsaran is not.

----------


## lostsole31

Not very far away after that, the party sees two ghouls this time, about 15' apart, and about 25' relative to the party-as-a-whole (rather than worrying about individual range). Yes, the corn provides concealment (not enough to be "cover"). This is on the "outer" side of the road, which is the same side as you found that first ghoul.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Eying the ghouls and still shrouded in the glowing protective penumbra Draegra smiles, the spiked morning star swing dangerously in his hand. Looking to his allies he grins, *No more hide and seek now. Maybe a volley if you something you can throw.*

Hell then position himself centre and in front of the hired help

----------


## lostsole31

The two scarecrows start to struggle with their binding to free themselves.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Will do!"*

Steingott hurls another chunk of earth at the closest scarecrow. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show



(1d20+8)[*27*] to hit the closest ghoul

(2d6+8)[*11*] dmg pending

----------


## lostsole31

It is a nice, solid hit for *11*, and both scarecrows are struggling even more after that.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott notices the scarecrow he hit didn't lose his bindings like the last one. He gathers up earth from an elemental plane and fires on the same ghoul.

*Spoiler: action*
Show



(1d20+8)[*26*] for a hit

(2d6+8)[*18*] dmg pending


*"Any of you boys with the sheriff have a bow?"*

----------


## rypt

Muttering to himself as Draegra moves forward, Al maintains his rearguard position, more concerned about the ghouls he cannot see than the ones he can.  Although he has a bow he could use to fire upon the latest pair, he does not draw it.  Doing so, he believes, would leave their flank exposed.

----------


## lostsole31

With the second toss, Steingott shreds and destroys the ghoul (and its bindings). The other one still struggles.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott hurls an earth chunk at the other ghoul still struggling on the stake.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


(1d20+8)[*27*] to hit

(2d6+8)[*14*] dmg

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott's blast seriously wounds the scarecrow, who helplessly fumbles with their bindings.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Watching carefuly Dragera still moves cautiously towards the house at the end of the path, smiling grimly as Steingott destroys the ghoul. *"Nice when they hold still, very obliging of them."* Glancing at the soldiers he snaps a quick *"Eyes sharp"* as they walk.

----------


## lostsole31

Does Steingott leave the struggling one, or keep up with the formation which is now continuing along the road?

What about anyone else?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott keeps his eyes forward and shouts back to the party.

*"I don't know much about ghouls, but should we be concerned the ones free of their bindings haven't come out of the corn and attacked? We're shouting, 
we carry torches. Some idiot, I don't who, very loudly gathered elemental energy. It can't be that they can't see us. Should we just be moving forward like this?"*

He then hurls another chunk at the fumbling ghoul. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

[roll]1d20+8[/roll] to hit
[roll]2d6+8[/roll] dmg

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott destroys the second ghoul with his shot.

The Corporal mentions, *"Something just doesn't feel right about all this. What with ghouls being propped up as scarecrows to act more as target practice than dangers."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott turns his head and shouts back to the Corporal. 

*"It doesn't feel right to me either.

I say we make a rush towards the house, or we sit here and wait for an ambush. Neither sounds like the right idea, but we need to get out of this situation where we're running blind with these cornfields on either side. Anyone with me?"*

----------


## rypt

Al continues to follow along with the others.  At the the corporal's concern and Steingott's reply, Al echoes a similar sentiment. * "Either these ghouls were never meant to be a threat or there are a hell of a lot more of them out there.  Either way, we need to get clear of these fields."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group, still going mostly westerly, gets to a junction to the right (NE). According to the guards, you can just follow the west-now-slowly-heading north path to get to the house quickest, and the path heading NE isn't a main walking path they know of, but one for tending the farm most likely.

Which way do you go?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods at the dwarfs wise words. *I agree Steingott, the ghouls are preparing a trap. If we can get to the house we can use that as a strongpoint.* He looks to the guards and then nods to the path that leads directly to the house

*Shall we move out and head to that farm house with some haste?*

----------


## lostsole31

The group doesn't go far before another crossroads. As the main path continues now NW, there is a split branch coming in at an angle from the west. Just south of that western road is, you guessed it, a scarecrow.

It is roughly 20' into the field, as normal. What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott gathers up another chunk of earth and sends it hurling towards the new scarecrow.

*Spoiler: action*
Show



(1d20+8)[*16*] to hit

(2d6+8)[*17*] dmg

----------


## rypt

As they come upon another scarecrow, Al is struck by a sudden and disturbing thought.  *"Steingott, wait!"* he calls out as the dwarf prepares another earthen projectile.  *"What if not all the scarecrows are ghouls?  Whoever did this, couldn't they have just have easily tied up some of the farmers?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott throws the earth wild to avoid the scarecrow. 

*"You're right, Al, this is too easy. If not decoys they might be trying to get us to shred the bindings. 
If we're all ready, let's make a break to the farmhouse."*

----------


## lostsole31

The earth misses the scarecrow.

As the group is about to pass the scarecrow, the sharper-eyed among the group see that the scarecrow is bleeding. Blood was not noticed before. Old blood on clothes, maybe, but not actual blood. And something about the skin is more pink than the ashen gray you've noticed from ghouls.  Do you still leave the scarecrow posted before heading to the farmhouse?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

As Steingott walks he catches the condition of the "scarecrow".

*"Al...I think you're absolutely right. Let's get to the farmhouse quickly and set up a strong point like Draegra suggested. Let's not assume all the ghouls are decoys. Some of them didn't seem as much. Gods...at least I hope they weren't all decoys."*

Steingott winces. 

_Could I have just ended that many innocent lives!?_

----------


## rypt

Al is far less introspective about their discovery, cursing loudly.  *"If that blood is fresh, they could still be alive!  We can't leave them out here!"*  At that, he steps towards the edge of the road, seeming intent on heading into the field to retrieve whoever has been strung up.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Leaving an opening here for others to speak up, whether that be to stop Al, join him, or go in his place.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra stops and watches this "scarecrow" more carefully. *"I agree with Al, that one looks different, its not twitchig like the others and if its a farmer we can't leave him there."* he looks at the soldiers, *"Wait here and come running if we are attacked."* He then hefts the morning star and starts walking carefully towards the figure hanging from the post stamping the corn down carefully to make a path

----------


## lostsole31

Al and Draegra get to the scarecrow. They look up, and see a young woman, but that young woman is definitely not doing well, and doesn't seem to be fully conscious, though every now and then she does move that might seem like the random twitch Draegra mentioned before.

Do they take her down?

----------


## rypt

Al mutters as he hurriedly hooks his shield onto his pack, draws a dagger, and begins to cut the woman loose.  He tries to position himself beneath her, crouching if need be, such that if she falls, she falls onto his shoulder opposite the hand that holds his spear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will change stances back to _iron pikeman's attitude_ so that he can move more quickly.

----------


## meemaas

Norton has been quiet as of late, maybe deep in thought, maybe distracted. Either way, he chooses now to speak up. *"Be careful. She may seem alive, but that could also be a trap. Lure us in thinking this one might be alive in order to get a surprise strike."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott rushes into the corn after the others, keeping a bit of distance incase he needs to throw stones. 

He calls out:

*"Stay sharp. I'm not convinced all these 'scarecrows' are a bunch of helpless victims."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada, what do you during this time?

----------


## digiman619

Zada steps forward to inspect the weakened woman's prone form; raising a hand to touch her temple. If it was a trap and she was secretly a disguised ghoul, this touch would injure the wretch, but if she was injured and alive, it should mend any wounds she has. If she was diseased, that'd be trickier, but confirming her living status was more important.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA To get to her if needed, SA healing hex [roll]1d+5[/roll]. (DC 18 if save is needed) If I have time, Heal check (1d20+4)[*17*] to determine what's wrong with her

----------


## lostsole31

The three men and nonbinary look over the woman. Zada's hex heals her  physical wounds, but Zada sees in the dying sun of the day that she is  well along with ghoul fever, and likely wouldn't last the night before  dying and becoming a ghoul.
*Spoiler: Alvor*
Show

Alvor (only), you think you  just might hear something moving through the corn on the other side of  the road. What do you do? You may take only a MA or SA, not a FRA, FAA,  or both SA & MA. Your ears could be deceiving you, but your intuition probably isn't. Right now, nothing is in your hands because you helped bring the woman down, so your polearm is laying at your feet.

----------


## rypt

As he watches Zada tend to the woman's wounds, Al suddenly stiffens and turns to look back over his shoulder.  Hearing what he thinks sounds like movement, he calls out a warning to those still waiting on the road  -- *"Norton, behind you!"* -- before bending down to grab his spear.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Al retrieves his ranseur.

----------


## lostsole31

As he watches Zada tend to the woman's wounds, Al suddenly stiffens and   turns to look back over his shoulder.  Hearing what he thinks sounds   like movement, he calls out a warning to those still waiting on the road    -- *"Norton, behind you!"* -- before bending down to grab his spear.

*S22:* From within Norton's familiar satchel, Destroyer McGee rapidly thumps out a warning!

*S21:* Something attacks the back line of guards from the cornfield, biting Paltero Talbert in the shoulder for *3*. 

*S20-19:* CPL Varg wasn't ready for the one that jumped out, but heard another one. She takes out her longsword. *"Attack from north!"* she cries out a warning. Talbert also draws his sword.

*S15:* Norton, you were (and are) surprised) by  Red, so you may not respond to Red. However, you aren't surprised by  something in the cornfield almost due north of you (west on this map).  What do you do?*Spoiler: Norton*
Show

You may not respond with a hostile action  against Red, but you may take any normally defensive posture or prepare  for what's coming, and as a surprise round you are limited to MA or SA,  not both.

----------


## meemaas

Norton, caught by surprise, will stumble away from the attackers, towards his allies, while fumbling to grab his weapon. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move towards the other PC's. He will attempt to draw his weapon, but as this is both a surprise round, and for fluff sake, I don't mind if he fails to do so.

----------


## lostsole31

*S15:* Norton, caught by surprise, stumbles away from his  attackers and towards his allies while fumbling to grab his weapon  (successfully).

*S14:* Zada, you also sense  trouble, but you were aware enough that you are not limited in what to  react to. This is a surprise round (and all that implies). What do you  do?

----------


## digiman619

Deciding that more undead were likely behind the disturbance, they turn towards the sound and channels a burst of positive energy, hoping that whatever was coming would be in range by then.*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

I don't remember if I can 5 foot step in a surprise round. It I can, I move 1 square NW. Either way, I channel positive energy to harm undead. (1d6)[*3*] DC 12 Will for half.

----------


## lostsole31

*S14:* Deciding that more undead were likely behind the disturbance, they turn  towards the sound and channels a burst of positive energy, hoping that  whatever was coming would be in range by then. 

*S11:* Steingott,  you are able to respond in the surprise round with normal  surprise-round limitations. It is difficult terrain in the cornfield.  What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott moves back towards the road, but not much. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Using the limited action from the surprise round to get out of the corn.  10 ft to the west in the difficult terrain. I'm going to back out so I can still see my fellow party members and the woman, so if that shortens the distance I can move, so be it.

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Steingott moves back towards the road, but not much.

*S10:* The "noisy" ghoul finally gets to the edge of the road.

*S7:* Draegra, what do you do? it is a surprise round, so only a SA or MA (and any FA or SwA as well).

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks to the others, *Finally, they reveal themselves.* he says as he pulls out his morning star from where had sheathed it to hell the figure down from the frame 

*Spoiler: Query*
Show



Is the protection form evil still running?

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Draegra looks to the others. *They reveal themselves,* he says as he pulls out his morningstar and checks in with himself, realizing that his protective spell ended.

*S6:* Drevlar takes out his longsword.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Alvor, ranseur in hand. What do you do?

Destroyer McGee on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Drawing his shield to part the cornstalks in his path, Al pushes through the field towards the sounds of battle, hoping to help the guards fend off their attackers.  

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Al will move 10 ft. to the west while drawing his shield.

Swift action: If, after his move action, Al is within 10 ft. of an enemy, he will use Fuse Styles to adopt the _valiant keeper's stance_ and activate Piercing Thunder Style.  If he is not within 10 ft. of an enemy, he will use _hastened leap_ to move up to a maximum of 20 ft. toward the sound of battle (he may move less, however; see positioning priority below)

Standard action: If Al is still not within 10 ft. of an enemy after his swift action, he will move up to a maximum of 20 ft. still further (he may move less, however; see positioning priority below).  If he is 10 ft. away from an enemy A after his swift action, and if there is a second enemy B adjacent to enemy A, he will use _piercing strike_ to attack them both with his ranseur.  If he is 10 ft. away from an enemy and if there is no second enemy adjacent thereto, he will use a normal ranseur attack against that enemy.  If he is adjacent to an enemy after his swift action, he will attack that enemy with a normal shield bash.

Ranseur attack: (d20+8)[*26*]
Ranseur damage: (2d4+4)[*8*]

Shield bash attack: (d20+8)[*10*]
Shield bash damage: (d4+3)[*7*]
Al's final position, in order of preference, is as follows:

Adjacent to a threatened ally and 10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies.Adjacent to a threatened ally and adjacent to the nearest enemy/enemies.Adjacent to an unthreatened ally and 10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies.10-feet away from the nearest enemy/enemies but not adjacent to an ally.Adjacent to a threatened ally but not within 10-feet of an enemy.As close to a threatened ally as possible.
Immediate action: If Al used his swift action to use _hastened leap_, he will not use any immediate action this round.  If he used his swift action for Fuse Styles, he will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur:

(A) Al is attacked, in which case he will use _oaken shield_ to add +4 to shield AC.
(B) Al is required to make a Fortitude or Reflex save, in which case he will use _enduring shell_ for a +3 bonus on that save.
Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages with a melee attack or attack of opportunity.

*Note*: Since I can only see 10 feet away on the map, for Al's swift and standard actions, I've used normal movement distances to account for the possibility that some portion of that movement may not occur in difficult terrain.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Drawing his shield to part the cornstalks in his  path, Al pushes through  the field towards the sounds of battle, hoping to help the guards fend  off their attackers. He gets to the near side of the road to see the  forces joined, but not yet engaged. Still with the momentum of having  crashed through the corn, he bounds up the road to stand just behind  Talbert, but threatening a wounded ghoul. 

*R1T22:* Destroyer McGee, satisfied his master knows there is trouble, delays ...

*R1T21:* Ghoul Red bites Talbert in the hand for *6*.  Talbert doesn't even make any noise, as he is instantly paralyzed. It  then swings twice at Drevlar, but he uses his sword and lantern to fend  off the attacks. The ghoul steps up to face Alvor.

*R1T20:* CPL Varg, seeing one of her men in trouble, moves north and with a brilliant stroke destroys Ghoul Red.

*R1T17:* Granite delays ...

*R1T15:* Norton, what do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will move a small distance back toward the fray, and then thrusts his Rapier out toward the Ghoul, his arm stretching out in the progress to allow him to reach a foe he rightfully should not have. With his free hand, Norton allows the bands from his Ring to unfold a bit, as if preparing for something. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move two squares relative West, one square relative South.
Standard action: Attack with Rapier at Blue Ghoul. 

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*22*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*8*]

Reminder. Norton has a 15' Threatened range with his Light Whip veil, and will use that on a foe who provokes from him to trip.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Norton will move a small distance back toward  the fray, and then thrusts  his Rapier out toward the Ghoul, his arm stretching out in the progress  to allow him to reach a foe he rightfully should not have. It is not  that his arm seems to have stretched, so much as stone extensions grew  out from his hand to hold the rapier temporarily before returning after  having stabbed Blue for *8*. With his  free hand, Norton allows the bands from his Ring to unfold a bit, as if  preparing for something, and a thin coil of light hangs down like a twine-width whip.

*R1T14:* Zada, what do you do?

----------


## digiman619

Zada rushes forward eyeing the undead before changing their mind blade to its polearm form, stabbing it from a half step away.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA:Move to be 1 square south of Norton.
FrA: Knowledge check on the undead, triggering Adept Analysis. I have a +11 on the check.
SwA: Change to Guardian mode, making my mind blade the Dependable Steel of the Guardian (polearm form).
SA: Attack the ghoul, using Risky Strike As always, I'll leave it to you was to relevant bonuses or penalties. (1d20+8)[*10*] (1d10+10)[*15*] (You have it noted as "1d10+10/+14", and I don't know if the +10 or the +14 applies here).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Zada rushes forward eyeing the undead and  learning a great deal from their archmage role on how to deal with such a  threat. Realizing how dangerous ghouls can be, Zada switches to more of  a protector's role; in doing so, they lose the special insights as the  guardian takes over. They attack with their polearm-mindblade, but the  weapon doesn't quite reach, and they have to get a little closer.

*R1T13:* This is not what Chargens signed up for, and he attacks the ghoul defensively and crits the ghoul in the leg for *9 + 10' penalty to speed*  before stepping back. It isn't until he steps back that he sees that  his blow was quite horrible, and he offers a grizzled prayer to Gorum.

*R1T11:* Steingott, what do you do? Remember that the corn is diffiult terrain to enter.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Steingott mutters dwarven curses about trudging  through cornfields and snow when he emerges from the corn, getting up  into the grille of the ghoul, but having spent his energy moving to get  there.

*R1T10:* Blue attacks with total abandon and power against Steingott, but the dwarf's expert brawling is used to blocking such things.

*R1T7:* Draegra, morningstar in hand. Difficult terrain (cornfield and snow). What do you do?

Drevlar on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra grabs the woman/scarecrow and helps haul to her feet after her healing. *"Come now, lets get you somewhere safe eh..."* he offers whilst watching with concern at her state of ill health and the ghoul fever blazing in her eyes as he wonders if they can still save her. Dragging her with him he'll start stomping through thick corn and snow towards the others and the ghoul (but confident that the others can handle a solitiary ghoul).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Draegra grabs the woman/scarecrow and helps haul to her feet after her healing. *"Come now, lets get you somewhere safe eh..."*  he offers whilst watching with concern at her state of ill health and  the ghoul fever blazing in her eyes as he wonders if they can still save  her. Dragging her with him he'll start stomping through thick corn and  snow towards the others and the ghoul (but confident that the others can  handle a couple ghouls (because he doesn't know one was destroyed, or even how many there are in the first place). 

*R1T6:* To his credit and possible future fame, Drevlar strikes down and destroys the final ghoul!

Talbert will come out of paralysis in 3 rounds.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## digiman619

Zada inspects their teammates for injuries, applying a healing hex to those who need it.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods as he sees the ghoul down and dead (again). Carrying the woman he nods to Zada, *She seems in the cusp of death Zada. Is there anything that can be done?*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada applies a healing hex to Alvor (*9*), Norton (*11*, incidentally getting rid of his hypothermia and fatigue), and the guard Talbert (full).

Zada does a quick check on the woman and realizes that while this woman's disease _could_ be reversed, there is no "quick thing to do" in the field to bring her to consciousness or heal her right now. but leaving a sick person out in the cold and freezing air is a death sentence, too.

----------


## digiman619

Zada bites their lip for a second before making up their mind. *"You two"* they say, pointing to a pair of the the guards they brought with them *"Get her back to the Chapel. It's possible we can save her, but there's nothing I can do for her here, and she definitely won't survive it and hypothermia"*

----------


## lostsole31

The corporal shakes her head and says, *"I'd be willing to have all four of us take her back, but not just two. We can make a carry-litter with our lantern-poles, that is what they're made to do. But two people is two men doing too much work for too long of a trip while getting ice in their lungs from exertion."*

----------


## rypt

Al thanks Zada for the healing, and when Corporal Varg lays out the conditions of their return, Al nods and looks to the others. * "I won't object.  Your help will be missed here, but if it's the only way she might be saved, so be it."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party guards the ... guards ... as CPL Varg guides her juniors through breakdown of the telescoping poles until it is shown how two long poles, and two short poles unattached as two for crossbars, are used along with the Sandpoint livery of the guards for fabric for the livery. There's even a section where the lanterns are reattached at the ends of the long poles. Two on each side, the pick the woman up and begin portaging her away.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra lays a hand on the woman and shakes his head sadly. *"Blessings to you, I hop you survive"* before looking to the guards and nodding, *"Make the best time you can, stop for nothing and maybe she will have a chance."* As the guards potter off he points towards the farm, *"Shall we finally investigate this farm then?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods at Draegra's suggestion.

*"Yes. Let's go. I'm already getting tired of these ghouls. The sooner we get to the bottom of this and stomping the rest of these things out the better."*

----------


## rypt

Al turns to Zada and Norton, the two that seem the most magically inclined.  *"Can either of you conjure light?  Otherwise,"* he looks to the others, *"anyone have another torch?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Now what? (Please see map in Discord.)

You don't have the locals with you anymore, but CPL Talbert mentioned just continuing on the path you're on to get to the farmhouse, rather than taking any other side paths.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra watches the squad of guards go and hopes they make it back to Sandpoint safely. Then glances around as Al asks about light. Reaching down to the ground he grabs a pebble and blesses it to ignite a dull diffuse glow within it before tossing it to Al. *"There you go, some light to lead our way. Now, the guards said this way"* he adds as he starts marching down the path they had pointed out. Moving at a brisk pace and keeping an eye out for trouble, but moving more determinedly than he had been earlier 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Find a rock/pebbles etc... cast _light_ on it for Al
Start double moving down the path

----------


## lostsole31

So, Al, now the problem is that there is a pebble with light on it ... on the ground. And you carry polearm and shield.

What does everyone (other than Draegra) do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks down at the illuminated pebble.

*"Ha! Well...figure out what to do with that. When everyone's situated I'm ready to use these eyes of mine and head to the house. I really want to get this over with and have a nice, long conversation with Erastil. Who knows if I just pummeled a bunch of innocent folk with stone?"*

----------


## rypt

*"Yeah, thanks..."* Al says with a sigh.  Laying down his shield and his spear, he draws a knife and then retrieves a ball of string from the bag on his back.  After cutting a short length, he sheathes the blade and picks up the pebble.  He ties one end of the string around the shining stone and the other end around his belt.  He then stows the string and picks up his armaments.  

*"Shall we?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will use about a foot of string in total.

----------


## lostsole31

It is now dark, but for the Draegra's magical light on the pebble that Alvor has cleverly tied to his belt.

Fields of tall-stalked plants transform the paths between them into oppressive tunnels, making it dangerously easy for visitors to become lost. The Hambley farmhouse and barn sit in the western portion of these fields. Both house and barn seem unremarkable from the outside.

The barn is the larger of the two structures, an L-shaped building constructed around a unique featurea 12-foot-high stone head, canted slightly to the left, depicting a helmed warrior, his face a stern model of determination. Moss has grown over much of the weathered figure, making his features hard to discern. This head, known locally as the Stone Warrior, is a remnant of an ancient statue that once stood in the area.

Just a touch closer to the party is the smaller farmhouse.

The only thing remarkable about either one at this early hour ... is that there are no lights in either structure.

----------


## rypt

As they approach the two structures, Al takes care to avoid moving between them, where an ambush would seem more likely.  He cautions the others against the same.

With both the farmhouse and the barn being entirely dark, he turns to Draegra.  *"Can you make more of these?"* he asks, tugging at the string holding the illuminated pebble at his hip.  *"We could toss them inside."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The blue skinned smasaran shakes his head. *"My apologies but no, I can only have one lit at any one time. But if we have torches we can throw the pebble inside, or,"* he gestures with a hand, *""We just head to the nearer one and have a look ourselves"*. Alert for danger he advances slowly towards the nearest building alert for danger (and if nothing is apparent will open the door and head in)

----------


## lostsole31

The party, with Draegra and Alvor leading now, close on the farmhouse.

The party can only enter the doorway one-at-a-time, regardless of space outside and inside (there might be a hallway or a room ... you don't know).

What is your intended marching order for assumed 5'-wide?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott walks slowly towards the house as quietly as he can. He approaches a window close to the door and looks inside.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

He looks in the window closest to the door (dark vision). If two are equal distance on either side of the door, he'll take the right.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

In the lead the Draegra looks shield and morning star and decades on defence, slinging the morning star on his belt to keep his shield handy and a bunched fist. *"See anything Steingott?"* he'll ask before casting light on his shield, the pebble winking into darkness, and opening the door and heading inside (presumably with Al behind him)

----------


## lostsole31

It is actually Norton behind Draegra this time.

Steingott looks into a darkened bedroom.

Al's belt/pebble-light extingushes as Draegra casts a _light_ on his shield.

Draegra opens the door leading in, and it appears to be the family dining room rather than a living room like most front doors.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra enters in, with others following. He moves around the table to the north to the next door, listens, and then opens that door, leading to a passageway that goes E-W. Draegra steps into the passageway. There are two doors across the hall, and an open area to the north at the end facing another door.

Any input from anyone else?

----------


## rypt

Al follows the others inside, keeping an eye out for any signs of a previous attack -- things like blood on the walls or floor, or disturbed furniture.  He will also smell the air occasionally, mindful of the stench that lingered back at the mill.

----------


## lostsole31

Al thinks he can smell something like that of the mill ... faint but background.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

A glance back at Al following him and Draegra nods to him before gesturing the door at the end of the corridor, seeing Al sniffing and pausing he queries "Anything amiss Al?" before he pushes open the door, light spell shining forward to illuminate whatever lies beyond

----------


## rypt

Al curses.  *"Draegra, hold on a second."*  He sniffs again.  *"Anyone else smell that?   It's faint, but I think it's the same rotten stench from the mill."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"What are you thinking Al? Any sense where it's coming from?"*

Steingott sniffs the air, trying to see if he can pick up on what Al has noticed.

----------


## rypt

Al shakes his head.  *"I'm no bloodhound.  All I can you is that's a smell I couldn't forget if I wanted to."*  He looks to Zada.  *"What'd you say that thing was called?  A ghast?  I think there's a small chance that it's somewhere nearby, and a much larger chance that we're near another of its victims."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"Regardless, keep your guard up."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra opens the door, revealing what seems to be an empty bedroom beyond, save for normal trappings, like bed, chest, and stool.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*


The blue skinned adventurer glances around before popping his head back into the corridor. "Nothing here. Check the other rooms, if we clear the ground floor we can check upstairs?" Then he glances back at Alvor, *"You still smell that grave stink?"* he asks.

----------


## lostsole31

The smell of death is pervasive, but not "trackable" or the like. It is a constant, background smell.

----------


## rypt

At Draegra's suggestion that they check the other rooms, Al replies, *"I'll leave that to those with a source of light or dark-adjusted vision."*

To the question of the smell, he answers, *"Yeah, it's still there, just as a faint as before."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott moves into the hallway and looks into the doorway to the right of Draegra.

----------


## DrK

*Dreagra*

Leaving the room Dragera joins the others in the hallway and remarks, *"Odd, no sign of a struggle, the bedroom is tidy enough. Like they just up and left?"* As Steingott heads to the next door he'll nod to Al and go to the next unopened door to continue clearing the ground floor

----------


## lostsole31

> Steingott moves into the hallway and looks into the doorway to the right of Draegra.


This room reveals a much more cramped bedroom with three beds.



> Leaving the room Dragera joins the others in the hallway and remarks, *"Odd, no sign of a struggle, the bedroom is tidy enough. Like they just up and left?"* As Steingott heads to the next door he'll nod to Al and go to the next unopened door to continue clearing the ground floor


Draegra, before you open the door, you notice that background smell much more profoundly. You also think you hear the soft, slow creaking of a floorboard in the room you were about to enter. What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Reaching for the door handle the smell hits him and he pauses. Slowly turning to the others he waves a hand to gather attention then cups an ear and points at the door to try and signal that he has heard something. 
He waits for at least two of the others to join him before whispering to them. *Shall we do this hard and fast and just kick it open. Heard a creak and the smell is strong.*

----------


## lostsole31

Does everyone else move in on Draegra's position? I have most of you chilling out in that first room.

----------


## rypt

Al moves up into the hallway, and as long as Draegra has the support he needs, will stay at the corner to have eyes on both the north-south and east-west sections.  His preference is to have Zada nearby for a source of light, so if they seem to be moving past him to breach the room with Draegra, Al will squeeze their arm to get their attention, gesture between the two of them, and then point to his eyes and the length of hallway behind them, intending to silently signal that he thinks they should watch the rear.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Seeing nothing of note, Steingott exits the bedroom and rejoins Draegra and Al.

----------


## lostsole31

At this point, Norton and Zada move up. They are still both in that first room, but in formation.

Now what(, Draegra)?

----------


## rypt

Finding Draegra much closer than he had expected, Al leaves Norton and Zada to watch the initial room and moves behind the samsaran, ready to join him in confronting whatever is waiting behind the door.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will move to the space to the north of Draegra.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

With his morning star at his waist and his shield held in front of Draegra reaches out to the door with a sudden shove pushes the door open and steps rapidly into the room with a barked *"show yourself"* to the room at large....

----------


## meemaas

As things start to tense up, Norton will draw his rapier and ready it, just in case it comes to a fight.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra only manages to open the door (not step in), and Norton has not yet drawn his rapier ...

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T19:* As things start to tense up, Norton will draw his rapier and ready it, just in case it comes to a fight. Norton, that was an MA. Do you do anything else?

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Alvor, roll a Fort save! What do you do?

----------


## rypt

Though the room appears empty for the moment, Al trusts Draegra's earlier observations, and so keeps his shield raised and ready, his spear hand subtly shifting its grip in the event an unseen foe reveals itself.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Immediate action: Al will use _enduring shell_ for a +3 bonus to his Fortitude save.
Fortitude save (not including any bonuses): (d20+6)[*11*]
Standard action: Ready an attack with his ranseur in the event an enemy enters is threatened area.
Attack:(d20+8)[*14*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Though the room appears empty for the moment, Al trusts Draegra's  earlier observations, and so keeps his shield raised and ready, his  spear hand subtly shifting its grip in the event an unseen foe reveals  itself. A shield is a poor barrier for a ubiquitous stench, however, and Al feels *sickened*. 

*R1T15:*  Zada, what do you do? You are starting to fall behind the others just a  touch as the last person in the initial family room. You heard the door  open quickly, and while you do smell a little bit more of a smell, it  smells like they may have found a room where there is death. There is no  indication of any kind of combat.

----------


## digiman619

Zada pauses, waiting to see if the malodor is coming from an active threat, as they aren't particularly looking forward to getting a noseful of it.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Delay until I hear the sounds of combat

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zada pauses, waiting to see if the malodorousness is coming from an active  threat, as they aren't particularly looking forward to getting a nose full  of it. 

*R1T15-14:* A creature appears in front  of the doorway. Al attemtps an attack, but Draegra in the way and his  own queasy stomach throws his attack well off. It came in on a low  profile anyway, and bites Draegra in the side of his abdomen for *7*. Instantly, Draegra feels his muscles seize as he is paralyzed. A lightning-fast claws slashes his left upper arm for *9*, as another gouges his chest for *10*.

*R1T13:* Steingott, Draegra is paralyzed and you only see a sliver of the enemy. Roll a Fort save vs. the stench. What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Elemental material swirls around Steingott. He holds out his arms and raises them upwards. A thin wall of earthen material rises between Draegra and his attacker. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Fort Save: (1d20+10)[*18*]
Move Action 1: gather power to reduce 1 burn
Move Action 2: raise elemental wall on southern face of Draegra's square, placing it between Draegra and his attacker.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* It's not easy, but Steingott ignores the stench  as elemental material begins to swirl around him. He holds out his arms  and raises them upwards. A thin wall of earthen material rises between  Draegra and his attacker.

*R1T11:* Draegra is paralyzed ...

*R1T8-3:* Destroyer McGee and Granite, each in their individual satchels, are now alert to danger.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ....

R2T19:* Norton, roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Alvor on deck, Foe in the hole, Zada/ Familiars delaying ...

----------


## digiman619

Part of Zada had been hoping that the stench they'd smelt earlier was of a regular decomposing corpse and not a still-animate one, but the sounds of combat quickly dispelled that notion. Rushing into the room, they channel another burst of positive energy, letting its burst hit without stopping to aim at a target.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

MA: Enter room; I'll want to have ~10-15 feet of distance between the closest visible enemy (if there's multiple, the furthest point between them if possible)
SA: Channel Positive energy (1 remaining): (1d6)[*5*] Will DC 12 for half.
SwA: Change role to Archmage

----------


## meemaas

Norton backs off of the combat, making room for Steingott to pass him, and calls out (possibly through retching) *"Pull Draegra to safety. I'll cover you while you do."* He readies his rapier to strike if a foe makes it into the hallway, while allowing the ring on his free hand to unwind itself, ready to strike out if the enemy approaches him. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Fort Save (1d20+8)[*20*]

Free action: Five foot step backwards, giving room for Steingott to hopefully pull Draegra into the room with the others.

Standard action: Ready an action to strike if an enemy enters his reach. 

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*13*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*9*]

If an enemy approaches, he will also fire off his Light Whip Veil as an AoO to attempt to trip. Trip attempt (1d20+8)[*10*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Part of Zada had been hoping that the stench  they'd smelt earlier was of  a regular decomposing corpse and not a still-animate one, but the  sounds of combat quickly dispelled that notion. Rushing into the hallway  and then north of the battle - the earthen cover protecting them - they  channel another burst of positive energy, letting its burst hit  without stopping to aim at a target. The ghast sees what's about to  happen, using part of the earthworks for his own benefit and takes only *2 PE*.  While no longer in the area of stench that they ran through, they did  have to choke down the initial response, but it isn't so bad that it  bothers them.
*
R2T19:* Norton backs off of the combat, making room for Steingott to pass him, and calls out (possibly through retching) *"Pull Draegra to safety. I'll cover you while you do."*  He readies his rapier to strike if a foe makes it into the hallway,  while allowing the ring on his free hand to unwind itself, ready to  strike out if the enemy approaches him. 

*R2T15:* Alvor, you are currently sickened. Steingott provided cover for Draegra, but it is also cover for the ghast as well. What do you do?

Ghast on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al seems a little less steady on his feet as the creature's stench overwhelms him.  *"I'll--"* he nearly wretches.  *"I'll try to get Draegra out."*  Tossing his spear to the side and loosing his shield, he sets his feet and attempts to pull Draegra away from Steingott's earthen barricade.  If he succeeds, he then steps to the side to make room for one of his uncompromised allies.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Al will drop his ranseur into the square to his southeast.

Move action: Unstrap his shield and likewise drop it into the square to his southeast.

Swift action: Use _warden's bearing_ for a +2 bonus to his next combat maneuver attempt.

Standard action: Use the reposition maneuver on Draegra to move him first to the square to Al's east, and then, if possible, further to the square to Al's northeast.
Reposition:(d20+7)[*11*]
Free action: If Draegra was able to be moved to the northeast square, Al will take a 5-foot step to the east.  If Draegra was only moved to the square to the east, Al will 5-foot step to the southeast.  If he fails altogether, Al will stay where he is.

Immediate action: Al will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate the first attack made by the ghast against an ally.
Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Al seems a little less steady on his feet as the creature's stench overwhelms him.  *"I'll--"* he nearly wretches.  *"I'll try to get Draegra out."*   Tossing his spear to the side and loosing his shield, he sets his feet  and attempts to pull Draegra away from Steingott's earthen barricade,  but having no finite control when he releases Draegra falls prone.   Alvor then moves to the side to make way for one of his uncompromised  allies.

*R2T14:* The ghast withdraws, and Zada sees it do a thief's vault through the open window.

*R2T13:* Steingott, what do you do? 

Draegra on deck (literally), Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

With Draegra out of the way and the entrance well surrounded, Steingott lowers the earthen wall.

*"Alright, everyone! GET HIM!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* With Draegra out of the way and the entrance well surrounded, as Steingott concentrates to lower the wall he calls out, *"Alright, everyone! GET HIM!"* 

The  problem is that this is the first time Steingott every bothered to try to dismiss an earthwork he had created ... and finds that he doesn't have any  control over it once it is created. It simply is.

*R2T11:* Draegra, you are still paralzyed ...

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Zada fires a magical bolt that shatters the earthen cover, revealing that the ghast is no longer in LOS.

*R3T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole (if it is still here) ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton heads into the room where the Ghast was, weapon at the ready, and starts looking to determine where it might be. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move into the room.

If Norton doesn't notice the Ghast, he'll ready an attack in case it shows up, otherwise, ping me with an update for my standard action, please.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T19:* Norton heads into the room where the ghast was,  weapon at the ready, and starts looking to determine where it might be.  He looks ... and listens ... and smells ... but he doesn't sense his  quarry, and his olfactory sense is "shorted out" (which is what saved  him, really). *"I don't sense it, and my nose hairs are burnt, so it could be hiding in here, but I just can't tell anymore."*

*R3T15:* Alvor, what do you do? Ranseur in hand, shield readied, still sickened.

Ghast on deck (?), Steingott in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al reaches down to pick up his armaments and then assumes a defensive posture to protect Draegra.

*"It could have escaped through the window,"* he says, his breathing labored.  He then looks to Zada to inquire about Draegra's paralysis.  *"Any idea how long he'll be out like this?"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Al will pick up his shield.

Mover action: Al will pick up his ranseur.

Swift action: Al will assume the _vigilant keeper's stance_ and adopt Piercing Thunder Style per Fuse Styles.

Immediate action: Al will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate any attack made against an ally.
Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Al reaches down to pick up his armaments and then assumes a defensive posture to protect Draegra. *"It could have escaped through the window,"* he says, his breathing labored.  He then looks to Zada to inquire about Draegra's paralysis.  *"Any idea how long he'll be out like this?"* 

*R3T13:* Steingott, what do you do? 

Draegra on deck, Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott rushes back into the front room where they all first entered. He looks out the window for any sign of the ghast.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

He'll need both actions to get to the eastern most window and look outside.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* Steingott rushes back into the front room where  they all first entered, but his intended actions are halted when he gets  surprised and bit in the neck by the ghast for *9*, shouting out in pain that the others can hear.

Steingott, roll a Fort save ....

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott's dwarven constitution easily protects him from paralysis.

*R3T11:* Draegra finds himself still paralyzed ....

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Zada, sounds of battle inside the house, but from around the entry area? What do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada quickly grabs their prone teammate and drags them to safety.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Pull our paralyzed friend out of the line of fire. I'm aiming for 1 sqaure SW and 1 square W of his current position. If there's a way to interpolate themselves between their ally and the enemy, they do that.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Zada quickly grabs their prone teammate and drags them to safety in the middle of the hallway.

*R4T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton has had enough of the poor lighting and decides it's about time he become his own light source. He kneels onto the ground and focuses, releasing the Akashic energies of his ring, and in the same breath, reshapes them into a belt, causing light to pour out of his eyes and mouth, illuminating the room in question. Once he can see clearly in front of himself, he heads back towards where he heard Steingott yell, now better prepared to fight. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Use Veilweaving to unshape Light Whip and shape White Rider's Sash (Akashic Trinity) in its place.
Standard action: Move back toward the entrance where Steingotts yell was.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T19:* Norton has had enough of the poor lighting and  decides it's about time  he become his own light source. He kneels onto the ground and focuses,  releasing the Akashic energies of his ring, and in the same breath,  reshapes them into a belt, causing light to pour out of his eyes and  mouth, illuminating the room in question. Once he can see clearly in  front of himself, he heads back towards where he heard Steingott yell,  now better prepared to fight. As he goes through the doorway, he hears  where the fighting ghast is so he's not surprised. The ghast bites  against him, but does not penetrate his armor. Norton ducks back behind  Steingott, safe for now. and providing light clearly on the enemy.

*R4T15:* Alvor,  what do you do? You are sickened from the stench. Ranseur and shield  readied (no, really) and you are in Piercing Thunder Style & _vigilant keeper's stance_.

Ghast on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al takes a deep breath, mumbles something about "still helping," and then begins to head towards the sounds of fighting.  As he passes Zada, he wobbles to a halt, meets their eye, and says, *"If another one of those things comes for you and Draegra, you raise an awful ruckus."*  At that, he steps into the entry room to assist Steingott and Norton.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

As an overview (and in case the logic falls apart at some point), priority #1 is for Al to be able to get a ranseur attack against the ghast.  If that's not possible, plan B is to get close enough to Steingott and Norton to give them the benefits of Al's aegis, while also being able to assist them with utility maneuvers during subsequent turns.  

Move action: Move into the room to the south of Zada.  

Swift action option 1: At this point, if Al can (a) see the ghast (either inside the room or through one of the windows); and (b) at least one of the following 1-3, listed in order of preference, is achievable with 20 feet of movement or less, then Al will use his swift action for _hastened leap_ to move up to another 20 feet accordingly:

Move to be adjacent to a threatened ally and 10-feet away from the ghast without moving through the ghoul's square or a square adjacent to the ghoul.Move to be adjacent to an unthreatened ally and 10-feet away from the ghast without moving through the ghoul's square or a square adjacent to the ghoul.Move to be 10-feet away from the ghast and not adjacent to any allies without moving through the ghoul's square or a square adjacent to the ghoul.
If Al does not use his swift action here, see option 2 below.
Standard action: If Al used his swift action for _hastened leap_, he will use his standard action to initiate _distracting strike_ targeting the ghast.

Attack:(d20+8)[*10*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*10*] plus (2d6)[*6*]
If Al did not use his swift action for _hastened leap_, then he will use his standard action to up to move 20 feet to end in one of following positions, listed in order of preference:

Adjacent to both Steingott and Norton (if multiple positions are possible, the northernmost).Adjacent one of Steingott and Norton, within 10 feet of the other (if multiple positions are possible, the northernmost).Within 10 feet of both Steingott and Norton (if multiple positions are possible, the northernmost).Adjacent one of Steingott and Norton (if multiple positions are possible, the northernmost).
Swift action option 2: If Al used his standard action action to move to either position A or position B, he will use his swift action to change stances to _valiant keeper's stance_.  If he ends in either position C or position D, he will not use his swift action this round.

Immediate action: Al will use an immediate action for the first of the following to occur:

Al is attacked, in which case he will use _oaken shield_ for a +4 bonus to his shield AC.An ally is attacked, in which case Al will use _warning roar_ to attempt to negate it.
Diplomacy: (d20+11)[*25*]
Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark up to 2 unmarked enemies that he damages before the start of his next turn.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Al takes a deep breath, mumbles something about "still helping," and  then begins to head towards the sounds of fighting.  As he passes Zada,  he wobbles to a halt, meets their eye, and says, *"If another one of those things comes for you and Draegra, you raise an awful ruckus."*   At that, he steps into the entry room to assist Steingott and Norton.  He passes by Steingott and Norton, and the ghast is distracted from a  previous strike as Al moves past. Once past Norton, he leaps up onto the  table, now threatening the ghast, but having moved to far to effect an  attack immediately.

*R4T14:* The ghast recovers  from its distraction from Norton and bites at Steingott, but Al's shout  gets its attention just enough that it doesn't bite through Norton's  armor. It then slashes Steingott's left forearm with a light crit from a  claw for *6 mod* as the other claw misses.

*R4T13:* Steingott, roll a Fort save or be paralzyed. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, fighting against his paralysis, and Zada in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

The air around Steingott reeks of death but he pushes through it. Earthen material seeps out of the pores of his hands and hardens around his fists as he swings twice at the ghoul standing next to him.

*Spoiler: action*
Show



Spend 1 Burn to use the Kinetic Fist infusion and attack the ghoul in the adjacent east square with Brawler's Flurry.

*Flurry 1:*

Attack: (1d20+6)[*23*]

Damage : (1d8+4)[*5*] with an additional (1d6)[*4*] earth damage

*Flurry 2:*

Attack: (1d20+6)[*14*]

Damage: (1d8+4)[*9*] with an additional (1d6)[*4*] earth damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* The air around Steingott reeks of death but he pushes through it.  Earthen material seeps out of the pores of his hands and hardens around  his fists as he swings twice at the ghoul standing next to him - the first impact catching it in the stomach for *9*, but the second only grazing across its tough skin as it recoils back. 

*R4T11:* Draegra is still paralyzed.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T22:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Alvor in the hole ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Zada can only barely see the ghast, so protected  from an AOO, they just shrug and cast a spell. A ghostly trident forms  in the ghast's square, as if wielded in a direct line past the wall from  Zada, and stabs. Still, the ghast is quicker than the semi-guided  flying weapon. 

*R5T19:* Norton, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Ghast in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton moves around the table to get a better angle to strike at the Ghast, ]thrusts his rapier at the Ghast. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move to be two squares south and one square west (relative) from the Ghasts location. 

Standard action: Attack (1d20+9)[*29*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*10*]

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Critical rolls*
Show

Crit rolls

(1d20)[*18*]
(2d6)[*4*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T19:* Norton moves around the table to get a better  angle to strike at the Ghast. So far from the enemy the ghast never  expects the long lunge as he is struck in the lower arm for 12. In its  overreaction from the strike to an attack that must have hurt even an  undid, Steingott gets an AOO and stabs the thing in the chest with his  earthen blade. The ghast is confused as to how it has become impaled by  the earthen dagger and a rapier from this distance, which is the last  expression it registers before it burns from the inside out and turns to  ash, crumpling to the ground and leaving nothing more than a scorched  area and carbon debris on the ground.

Draegra is free of the paralysis one round later ...

*Combat Ends ...*

----------


## digiman619

Zada quickly inspected their teammates, checking for wounds, healing with their hex when applicable,
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Any teammate who is notably injured (Defining 'notably injured' here as "has lost at least 6 HP from their max") and hasn't been healed their hex yet today is healed for 1d8+5. (Letting you roll them as needed).

----------


## lostsole31

Conducting triage, Zada determines that Alvor will likely be fine on the morrow. The mainly wounded folk are Draegra and Steingott. That's good, too, as Zada hasn't helped them yet today. They use their powers as a witch doctor to provide *9 healing* to Draegra, and *11 healing* to Steingott. Steingott's remaining injuries are inconsequential, but Draegra is still ~ 65% of full health.

----------


## digiman619

Zada chews their lip for a second as they look over Draega. *"I think that's all I can do for you right now. I prepped my spells today for tracking and investigation, not healing, so the only positive energy I have left is one more burst, and I'd rather save it for if we get multiple people injured."*

----------


## rypt

Seeing Draegra recovered from his paralysis, Al gets about as close to smiling as the others have seen.  *"Look who decided to join us."*  It seems he might laugh then, but his expression sours almost immediately.  Groaning as he leans his rear against the table, he pulls his shield arm close across his midsection.  *"My stomach still hasn't settled, but we should go have a look around the barn."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The blue skinned warrior shakes his head, slowly dropping to one knee and breathing heavily. He nods to Zada, *My thanks, I can heal myself if needs be, but your help is always welcome.*

Rising he looks at the (re)dead ghast. *A nasty brute, let us hope there are not many more of these things, and that I dont get hit.* Muttering angrily about his poor luck he holds a hand over his wounds focusing healing energy into it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Cure light wounds (1d8+4)[*9*]



After the wounds have been healed he makes sure to retrieve shield and morning star from where they may have fallen

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra doesn't see the ghast, but where the scorch mark and ash is from where the ghast was when it was struck "dead." Also, he was paralyzed with shield and morningstar in hand, so he never lost hold of them. After a healing spell, he has a light wound remaining.

Also about this time, Alvor is recovering from the effects of having been sickened by the stench.

----------


## digiman619

Zada turned to their teammates. *"Well, that explains the scarecrows. Let's see what they were after out here"*

----------


## rypt

Al moves to follow Zada and the dramatically-illuminated Norton.  Those particularly perceptive among his companions may notice him lean over slightly to steal a glance at Norton's behind as he checks for any other light-emitting orifices.  As they near the door, he begins to stand a little straighter.  *"Hmm.  Maybe I spoke too soon,"* he says looking down at his stomach.  *"Things seem to be calming down."*

----------


## lostsole31

The party gets close to the barn. Looks like two main ways in ... smaller wooden sliding doors to the west, and a larger, typical "barn door to the south.  Both are open, but all windows are shuttered. What do you do?

----------


## rypt

Not wanting to get bunched up in a doorway, particularly given the risk of paralysis, Al suggests they try the larger entrance.  He'll follow those with sources of light even if they disagree and choose the smaller door.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The oracle, still shaken up from being hurt, paralysed and near death (again) looks at the barn and the doors. He pauses, and glances towards Al, *"Yes Al, I'd agree. Rather be more open and in space to fight than trapped in a narrow area to be paralysed again."* As he speaks he brushes the injury where the last bite was given, and taps his shield, the steel desk shedding light like a small golden sun as he approaches the sliding doors. 

Stopping by them he listens carefully and then waiting for the others to fan out mutters a brief prayer before pulling them open.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"I'm with you guys. Maybe take it a step further and try and draw anything that might be in there out here."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sure enough, has soon as lights from the party come to the barn, there are unholy figures within, ready to greet them.

*Round One ...*

*R1T26:* Norton's reflexes are on point tonight as he  hears the scrabbling shriek of a coming ghoul attack from the darkness  with! What does he do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton calls it out to his allies as soon as he realizes they weren't alone. *"More enemies. Be wary."* He starts into the room, looking around to try and pinpoint the enemies, hoping to direct the light from his eyes and mouth toward them.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move into the room, to a spot on the east side of the room (about 10 feet from the wall)
Standard action: Look around the room. He'll keep his gaze toward any enemies he can identify.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T26-24:* Norton calls it out to his allies as soon as he realizes they weren't alone. *"More enemies. Be wary."*  He starts into the room, looking around to try and pinpoint the  enemies, hoping to direct the light from his eyes and mouth toward them.  As soon as he steps in just past Alvor, he sees a ghoul and gasps, *"Right there! Right there!"* 

Destroyer McGee thrashes about in his familiar satchel, sensing the danger.

*R1T23:* Steingott,  Norton called about something to the relative east, the direction he  was heading. Meanwhile, your own darkvision picks up something to the  northwest that Norton's light didn't touch. What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott's Dwarven eyes see what Norton has warned about. Fearing the stench, he holds back. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Readying an action. When the threat Norton called out is within reach (30 ft) Steingott will hurl some earth. 

(1d20+8)[*20*] to hit
(2d6+9)[*13*] dmg

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Steingott's Dwarven eyes see what Norton has warned about. Fearing the stench, he holds back. 

*R1T19:* Granite squeaks curiously in his satchel, sensing anxiety from all around, but not the danger (delays).

*R1T12.1:*  The enemy Norton mentions (Blue) just gets enough into view when  stepping next to the magus for Steingott to let loose with an earth  blast. Despite partly tagging the side of the barn door, the earth blast  still slams into the enemy's neck for *13*. Had he been  living, it would have opened an artery, but such things bother not the  dead. It then attacks Norton. Bite and claw fail against the armor, but  another claw gets through with a smashing slash against his upper right  thigh to break the femur for *7 + 1 DEX + 1 CON + all speeds removed by half until healed*!

Norton, roll a Fort save to keep from being paralyzed!

*R1T11:* Zada, what do you do?

----------


## digiman619

Zada steps around, their mind blade lengthening to polearm height as they get into position, a spectral shield appearing on their off hand. Once there, the the mind-spear stabbed at monster that attacked Norton, as Zada tried to distract it from assaulting their teammate.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SwA: Change to role to Guardian
MA: Move NW 1 square, N 1 square. That should leave me a 5-foot gap between the monster and me.
SA: Attack using Risky Strike [roll]1d20+8 (1d10+8)[*14*]

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Botched attack roll, take 2*
Show

Extra text! (1d20+8)[*16*]

----------


## meemaas

*Spoiler: Norton Fort Save*
Show

We're rollin' (1d20+7)[*9*]

----------


## lostsole31

Norton is paralyzed!

*R1T11:* Zada steps around, their mindblade lengthening  to polearm height as  they get into position, a spectral shield appearing on their off hand.  Once there, they stab at the monster that attacked Norton to try to  distract it from assaulting their teammate, but the attack is from too  far away, just barely getting past Norton's shoulder.

*R1T10-6:* Two ghouls (Green, Brown) hustle in from the north.

*R1T5:* Draegra, morningstar and shield are readied, with _light_ on the shield. What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra see's Norton freeze in place and his heart thuds in his chest remembering the terror and helplessness from the ghoul's bite in the other house. With a bellow and a shout of *Umri nemrtov ǵubrinja* he leaps forward placing himself just to north of Norton to protect him from the approaching ones and swings the morning star hard at the nearest one. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move to square North of Norton
Attack the ghoul with PA (1d20+6)[*24*] dam (1d8+7)[*8*]

*Spoiler: Translation*
Show


Die undead scum
- or amusingly the closest google would give was die "immortal garbage"

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Draegra see's Norton freeze in place and his heart thuds in his chest  remembering the terror and helplessness from the ghoul's bite in the  other house. With a bellow and a shout of, *"U**mri nemrtov ǵubrinja!"*  he leaps forward, placing himself just to north of Norton to protect him  from the approaching ones and swings the morning star hard at the  nearest one, hitting it in the chest for *8*, enough for the ghoul to combust-to-dust!

*R1T4:* Alvor, what do you do?

----------


## rypt

Al advances to meet the approaching ghouls, thrusting forward with his ranseur as he comes to stand alongside Draegra.

*Spoiler*
Show

Swift action: Activate Piercing Thunder Style and adopt the _stance of the defending shell_ via Fuse Styles.

Move action: Move north 2 squares to stand next to Draegra.

Standard action: Attack the green ghoul with his ranseur.
Attack: (d20+8)[*18*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*9*]
Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark any unmarked enemy he damages before his next turn.

Immediate action: If required to make a Fortitude save after being hit by a ghoul, Al will use _enduring shell_ for a +4 bonus on the save.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Al advances to meet the approaching ghouls,  thrusting forward with his ranseur as he comes to stand alongside  Draegra. His ranseur catches the side of Green's neck for *9*, and "marking" it.

*R1T3:*  Red double moves down the side, and though it has some trouble, it  manages to climb into the wagon. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T26:* Norton paralyzed ...

*R2T12.1:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Green in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps to the side to get a better line of sight, summons another chunk of earthen material, and hurls it towards one of the ghouls making way from the back of the barn.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Take a five foot step one square to the west.

He sends an earth blast NW-ish at the Green Ghoul.

(1d20+8)[*21*] to hit

(2d6+9)[*15*] damage

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T12.1:* Steingott steps to the side to get a better line of sight, summons  another chunk of earthen material, and hurls it towards one of the  ghouls making way from the back of the barn. It hits Green square in the chest, turning it to dust! 

*R2T11:* Zada's turn!

Brown Ghoul on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada focuses on the ghoul to the west, slamming their mind blade down on it before eyeing the other threat.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Reckless Strike attacking the ghoul. (1d20+8)[*27*] (1d10+10)[*15*]
I suppose I could full-attack it, but I don't think that does anything until you have a BAB of 6 or more

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Zada focuses on the ghoul to the west, slamming their mind blade down on its left shoulder for *15* before eyeing the other threat. 

*R2T9:* Brown charges Alvor, who stabs the oncoming terror in the upper left arm for *9*. It isn't enough to stop it, but it is enough to distract it from landing a bite.

*R2T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Standing by Al the samsaran spins the morning star threateningly and hefts the shield, he nods at the frothing ghoul and motions with his shield hand, a muttered *опкружете го. Ќе го земеме заедно* as he slides to the north seeking get behind the ghoul and slam the morning into its head.


*Spoiler: Actions*
Show


5ft step north
studied target Orange
attack Orange (1d20+7)[*15*] dam (1d8+8)[*10*]



*Spoiler: Translation*
Show



Surround it, we'll take it together

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Standing by Al the samsaran spins the morningstar threateningly and  hefts the shield. He at the frothing ghoul and motions with his  shield hand, a muttered *"опкружете го. Ќе го земеме заедно,"*  as he slides to the north seeking get behind the ghoul and slam his  weapon into its head. The thing juts its head forward, but the heavy  weapon still pounds on its upper back for *6*.

*R2T4:* Al, what do you do?

Red on deck, Norton (paralyzed) in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Understanding the intent of Draegra's gestures, if not his words, Al nevertheless does not leave Norton's side.  Instead, he leans far to his left, using the length of his polearm as a counterweight to maintain his balance as he drives his shield into the ghoul's midsection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Free action: Use Tactical Flanker to designate the square to Al's northwest as being occupied by him for the purposes of flanking.

Standard action: Initiate _hunting party_ via shield bash targeting the orange ghoul.  If the attack is successful, Draegra may make an attack of opportunity against the ghoul as well.
Attack: (d20+8)[*22*]
Damage: (d4+3)[*6*]
Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark any unmarked enemy he damages before the beginning of his next turn.

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save as a result of being hit by a ghoul, he will use _enduring shell_ to add a +4 bonus to the roll.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T4:* Understanding the intent of Draegra's gestures,  if not his words, Al  nevertheless does not leave Norton's side.  Instead, he leans far to his  left, using the length of his polearm as a counterweight to maintain  his balance as he drives his shield into the ghoul's midsection. His  shield blasts through its body as it is destroyed, and he need not use  armiger's mark. 

*R2T3:* Red steps a little down  on the cart, and then attacks them, but Zada's deft handling of her  mindblade - even though the ghoul is now in reach - deflects all of its  blows.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T26:* Norton is still paralyzed.

*R3T22:* A ghoul appears from outside the building, from the west, to close on Steingott, but not have the time to attack him.

*R3T12.1:* Steingott, what do you do?

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott swings twice at the ghoul that just attempted to attack him. As his fists make their way towards the ghoul, earthen material swirls around them.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


Spend 1 point of burn to use Kinetic Fist

Flurry of Blows on Pink Ghoul:

Flurry 1 Attack: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Flurry 1 Damage: [roll][1d8+4[/roll]
Additional Earth Damage: (1d6)[*2*]

Flurry 2 Attack: (1d20+6)[*8*]
Flurry 2 Damage: (1d8+4)[*10*]
Additional Earth Damage: (1d6)[*3*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T12.1:* Steingott swings twice at the ghoul that just attempted to attack him.  As his fists make their way towards the ghoul, earthen material swirls  around them. He clocks Pink in the head for *10*, but as she (a former farmer's wife, apparently) staggers back, Steingott's second fist misses. 

Meanwhile, Norton is no longer paralyzed!

*R3T11:* Zada, what do you do?

Draegra on deck, Al in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada takes a step back before slashing at Red, hoping to drop it to focus on the remaining threat.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 ft step back east
FRA: Full-attack red. Not that it matters as I don't have a second iterative, but I'm not using that move action anyway. I'm also not going to use Risky Strike this turn, as I think it'd be overkill. (1d20+10)[*19*] (1d10+6)[*14*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Zada takes a step back before attacking Red,  hoping to drop it to focus on the remaining threat. They do a  billiards-cue type strike right between the posts of the side of the  cart to solidly pierce the doomed farmer's son's foot for *14*. The young man-ghoul doesn't feel the pain, though, ready to fight on.

*R3T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Al on deck, Red in the hole ....

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The sight of the poor ex-farmers now doomed to this vile undead existence fills Draegra with equal amounts of grief and anger. A silent prayer to the gods and he moves to the west seeking to smash the ghoul crouched on top of the cart with the morning star seeking to strike its legs out from under it. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Move 10ft to the West
Attack with risky strike (1d20+6)[*14*] dam (1d8+7)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* The sight of the poor ex-farmers now doomed to this vile undead  existence fills Draegra with equal amounts of grief and anger. A silent  prayer to the gods and he moves to the west seeking to smash the ghoul  crouched on top of the cart with the morning star seeking to strike its  legs out from under it, but the side of the cart fouls his attack.

*R3T4:* Alvor, what do you do?

Red on deck, Norton in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

Al turns to face the creature atop the cart and grimaces when sees that this ghoul was once a child.  With a muttered curse, he thrusts upwards with his spear, hoping to catch the ghoul above the wooden siding.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Standard action: Attack the red ghoul with his ranseur.
Attack: (d20+8)[*17*]
Damage: (2d4+4)[*8*]
Free action: If his attack kills the ghoul, Al will say, *"One left out front."* and take a 5-foot step to the southwest.

Swift action: If his attack kills the ghoul, Al will initiate _pride movement_ to allow Draegra to move up to his speed.

Free action: Al will mark with Armiger's Mark any unmarked enemy he damages but does not kill, destroy, or knock unconscious before the start of his next turn.

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save as a result of being hit by a ghoul, he will use _enduring shell_ to add a +4 bonus to the roll.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T4:* Al turns to face the creature atop the cart and  grimaces when sees that  this ghoul was once a child.  With a muttered curse, he thrusts upwards  with his spear, hoping to catch the ghoul above the wooden siding, but  the weapon glances off the cart. By the time it hits the once human  skin, the toughened undead flesh turns aside the weapon.

*R3T3:* The red ghoul slightly shifts its position in the cart, knocking Draegra's shield offline to then claw his left hand for *3*.

Draegra, roll a Fort save!

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T26:* Norton, finally free to act! What do you do?

Pink on deck, Steingott in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton, happy to be free from the paralysis so fast, moves to a better position and strikes at one of the ghouls with his rapier. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move two squares West from his current position.
Standard action: Attack with Rapier

Attack (1d20+9)[*17*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T26:* Norton, happy to be free from the paralysis so  fast, moves to a better  position and strikes at one of the ghouls with his rapier. His rapier  clacks off of the side of the cart so when it hits the ghoul, it lost  too much steam and doesn't penetrate its unnaturally toughened skin.

*R4T22:* Pink bites Steingott's left elbow for *2 mod* ....

Steingott, roll a Fort save vs. paralysis in Discord!

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22 (Cont'd):* It is probably the hardest work  Steingott has ever had in overcoming hardship - the most evenly matched  to the insidiousness of the somehow poison-not-poison power of a ghoul's  bite, and his own dwarven body. Steingott recoils his elbow in pain  slowly at first, but then realizes with dawning awareness in that split  second .... he has overcome the effect! He looks at the ghoul, smiling  as if asking for more, thanking Torag for the wisdom in crafting so  hardy a race as his Children. The ghoul answers that smile with claws  that Steingott easily deflects away with superior martial skill.

*R4T12.1:* Steingott ... your turn!

Zada on deck, Draegra in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Not wanting to waste any time, Steingott throws two quick punches at his attacker. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Brawlers Flurry at Pink Ghoul:

Flurry 1 Atk: (1d20+6)[*15*]
Flurry 1 Dmg: (1d8+4)[*12*]

Flurry 2 Atk: (1d20+6)[*12*]
Flurry 2 Dmg: (1d8+4)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T12.1:* Not wanting to waste any time, Steingott throws two quick punches at his attacker, destroying it. 

*R4T11:* Zada's turn!

Draegra on deck, Al in the hole ...

----------


## digiman619

Zada steps forward, chocking up on the grip of their mind blade as they chop at the remaining ghoul, hoping to end it before it can get any more of their teammates.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step NE
SA: Attack the ghoul (1d20+10)[*11*] (1d10+6)[*7*]

----------


## digiman619

*Spoiler: Crit fail confirm*
Show

Extra text!
(1d20)[*15*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Zada steps forward, choking up on the grip of their mindblade as they  chop at the remaining ghoul, hoping to end it before it can get any more  of their teammates, but they swing too wildly.

*R4T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

Alvor on deck, Red in the hole ...

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra leans back, hissing as the claws slash at his wrist before he spins the morning star around swinging in hard overhead blows as he battles with the shield up 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Attack Ghoul (red) with risky strike/power attack (1d20+6)[*24*] dam (1d8+7)[*13*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* Draegra leans back, hissing as the claws slash at his wrist before he  spins the morning star around swinging in hard overhead blows as he  battles with the shield up. No need, for he completely destroys the ghoul. 

*Combat Ends!*

Now what?

----------


## meemaas

Norton sheathes his weapon, and sighs. *"Can't we just burn this entire place down? I'm getting sick of these things."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra hangs the morning star from his waist and kneels by the piles of ash and dust that marked where the ghouls fell and wonders who they were. *"Its senseless infection. WHy bother with these hapless farmers"* he sighs as he straightens up. Keeping the force shield in place and out in front of him he makes sure the light is shining strong and slowly explores the interior of the barn making sure to search any hay lofts or stalls for any more of the foul undead, or more hopefully any surrvivors

----------


## lostsole31

What do the rest of you do?

----------


## rypt

Al brushes a boot through a blackened patch in the dirt.  He sighs, leaning on the shaft of his spear as he looks around the barn. 

*"I don't get it either.  The other killings seemed, I dunno...if not targeted, then at least purposefully limited in scope.  This, on the other hand, is just death for the sake of death.  Maybe the killer's growing in confidence.  Or maybe he's getting bored.*

*"And speaking of infection,"* he turns back towards the others.  *"How many of you were bitten or clawed?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada takes a deep breath, calming themselves after the adrenaline was done flowing. Turning to Al, they respond *"What's a Lord without subjects?"* They shake their head. *"Regardless, my healing is tapped, so we might want to get some rest and come back in the morning."* That said, they will inspect any of their teammate's wounds for signs of infection before determining their next course of action.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Heal checks as needed.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

As Zada is tending to the  majority of the party, checking their wounds, standing guard outside the  entrance to the barn is Steingott. There is movement to the east, and  he is not surprised.

*S21:* Steingott, you see a  ghoul right at the corner of the barn, who was ready to charge you from  hiding. What do you do?*Spoiler: Surprise Round*
Show

This is a surprise round,  so a SA or MA, but not both.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Aware of the presence of an approaching threat, Steingott quickly fires a chunk of earth at the incoming ghoul. 

*"There's more!"* He shouts.

*Spoiler: action*
Show



Atk (1d20+8)[*16*]

Dmg (2d6+9)[*18*]

----------


## lostsole31

*S21:* Aware of the presence of an approaching threat,  Steingott quickly fires a chunk of earth at the incoming ghoul, that  hits with a crunching sound at hips and groin for *18*. *"There's more!"* He shouts. 

*S3:* The ghoul charges but Steingott easily holds the once-adolescent-female at bay.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Steingott, what do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Just as comfortable in close combat, Steingott throws two quick jabs in response to the ghouls charge. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Brawlers Flurry

Flurry 1 Atk (1d20+6)[*8*]
Flurry 1 Dmg (1d8+4)[*8*]

Flurry 2 Atk (1d20+6)[*11*]
Flurry 2 Dmg (1d8+4)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Just as comfortable in close combat, Steingott  throws two quick jabs in response to the ghouls charge, but this  young-woman-that-could-have-been is smaller than the other ghouls,  throwing off Steingott's expectations as both fists miss.

*R1T18:* Destroyer McGee gets antsy in his familiar satchel!

*R1T15:* Norton, what do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton moves himself closer to the new ghoul, and strikes at her from a safe distance with his Rapier. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move one square down
Standard action: Attack Purple with Rapier

Attack roll (1d20+9)[*22*]
Damage (1d6+6)[*11*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T16:* Norton moves himself closer to the new ghoul, and strikes at her from a safe distance with his Rapier.

**POOF!**

*Combat Ends ......*

There is an unholy, foul smell coming from somewhere in the barn.

----------


## rypt

With a muttered curse, Al turns from the doorway to interior of the barn, his head tilted upwards as he eyes any hay lofts or exposed beams in search of the source of an all too familiar odor.

*"You all smell that?  I think we've got another ghast."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Careful not to go too far into the barn, Steingott scans the dark barn with his trusty Dwarven eyes.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Steingott steps ten feet to the north from where he stands on the current map and scans the room with his dark vision.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra picks up another rock from the ground, transferring the light onto and rolling to far corner. THat done he'll repeat the process 3 more times until he's rolled a lit object into all 4 corners.

----------


## lostsole31

Through a variety of means of "earned paranoia," the group finally makes its way out of the main large room of the barn to a northern room in the barn to find a corpse, rotting, stinking, and ripe with flies.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps just outside the doorframe and from there tries to get as good a look as possible at the body from a distance. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

not trying to get a lot out of this. 
Trying to discern if this is an actual corpse or another ghast, provided its even possible from the entrance.

----------


## lostsole31

Seems like a corpse.

----------


## digiman619

Zada touches the corpse on a (decent) part of exposed flesh. A small burst of positive energy shoots from thier fingertips, as they examine the corpse in an attempt to determine what the cause of death was.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Healing hex on the corpse. If it's undead, that'll expose it real quick. I will then attempt a Heal check to determine how they died.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I'm pretty sure it's just a corpse, fellas."*

He looks to his fellow investigators.

*"Anyone wanna go with me and get a closer look?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott is asking for volunteers, not realizing that when he turned around Zada passed him and verified with her hex that it is in indeed a corpse. The corpse was killed by way of getting mauled with bite and claw.

Most peculiar, though, is pinned to the chest of the corpse (see Discord).

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles a string of profanities through his teeth as he steps into view of the body.  *"Let me guess -- there's a note."*  He exhales a slow, audible breath, his frustration momentarily visible in the cloud rising from his mouth through the cold winter air.      

*"Given what we heard from Grayst, figure this was meant for you?"* he says to Draegra.  *"Any ideas as to why he's so focused on you in particular?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra
*
Draegra looks to the others and shrugs, shaking his head *Hmm, I dont think that its meant for me. Or at least I cannot think of why anyone would be writing to me. But one thing I know is the person writing these will not be happy when we catch them 

*He looks sadly at the bodies and speaks a brief prayer for the dead. Then looking about, *Is there any other buildings you can see?*

----------


## lostsole31

The farmhouse and barn were all there were.

----------


## rypt

*"Right..."* Al replies with a sigh to Draegra, seeming not to share the samsaran's certainty.  *"Any of you familiar enough with this area to know if there are any rivers or streams nearby?" *

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

With the note clutched in a hand he shoves it into the belt pouch before looking at the others. *"Shall we do one more search of the buildings and the nearby fields and then head back to the village? We can do nothing here, there is no-one to save unless the guards can get her back to town and the ghoul fever treated."* He summons a spark of divine energy to bring light to his morning star and with that held ahead of him he walks the interior of the barn making sure to look in any stalls, stables, ay logs  or side rooms

----------


## lostsole31

The party searches the barn, and other than the rotting body left behind as a message, they find nothing of interest.

----------


## rypt

Al nods.  *"Aye, I'd like to have a look around before we leave.  See if the pattern holds that the killer is choosing locations accessible by water."*  He looks past the others to the rotting remains.  *"But first, I think we should either bury this body or burn it.  I don't think it's safe enough to have someone else come do so later."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods.

*"Good idea, Al. I'll search the area with you and watch your back. Unless anyone has some quick flame on hand, I should be able to make a big enough hole for the body in a reasonable amount of time."*

*Spoiler: possible action*
Show

 Provided no one has flame on hand, Steingott would begin using Basic Geokinesis to move 5 lbs of earth at a time to dig a hole for the body.

----------


## rypt

While Steingott prepares a grave, Al will take note of any distinguishing features of the man's appearance which have not been erased by claw, fang or rot.  Things like approximate age, hair color, absence or presence of facial hair.  If the man wears a necklace or any rings, he will take note of those as well.

Once the man has been buried, be it by Steingott's abilities, a shovel, or if need be, Al's own shield, he will first search the area around the farmhouse for a well.  Then, along with anyone who wishes to accompany him, he will walk the periphery of property, ideally at a distance of about 50 yards from the buildings or as close thereto as the lighting conditions will allow, in search of any bodies of water -- brooks, streams, etc. -- whether they be frozen over or not.

----------


## lostsole31

Basic geokinesis makes a fine shovel. The party finds nothing else, and no immediate, natural source of water. There is a hand-pump for an under ground well behind the farmhouse.

----------


## rypt

Al can be heard grumbling with increasing frequency as their search progresses and proves ultimately fruitless.  *"So much for that theory.  Back to town then?  Maybe the girl the guards carted back can fill in some of our missing pieces."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott nods. *"I'm with you, Al. I could use some rest."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks one last time around the farm sadly and mutters a blessing under their breath. Then turns back to the path, *Aye, back to town. We can let the sheriff or the mayor know about the problems on the farms out here. Maybe theyll ask the farmers to move back into the town.*

He makes sure to have his force shield to hand and the morning star in hand he gazes into the cornfield. *Eyes sharp if there are more of them out there.*

----------


## lostsole31

The group returns to town with no more attacks against them, getting to the sheriff ....

----------


## digiman619

Zada gives the sheriff the rundown of what happened, as well as passing along the note the "Lordship" left. A combination of weariness and frustration plays across their face. *"Hopefully, with rested eyes we can figure out something from this latest attack and stop him before more suffer"*

----------


## rypt

*"Varg and the others should have returned earlier with a young woman."*  Al's fatigue is evident in the hoarseness of his voice.  *"She was in pretty rough shape, but as far as we know, she's the only one to survive what happened out there.*

----------


## lostsole31

The sheriff nods. *"They made it back. The woman they had was in bad shape, and taken to a bed in the Cathedral. She was not responsive to communication."*

----------


## rypt

*"Right.  Well, we can check in with Father Zantalus in the morning."*  He pauses a moment to rub his beard.  *"Probably goes without saying, but it'd be best if folks steer clear of the Hambley's place for a little while.  We destroyed every ghoul we could find, but there's no way to be certain we got them all."*

----------


## lostsole31

Sheriff Below nods grimly.

----------


## digiman619

Zada found themselves yawning in fatigue. *"Hopefully we can help her in the morning and get an idea of what happened."* They then turned to the rest of the party.* "I suggest we get some rest and come back fresh in the morning."*

----------


## rypt

When it comes time to leave the sheriff's office, Al heads for the door but stops himself at the threshold before turning back to Hemlock.  *"Oh, if you see Midori, could you let her know we'd like to speak with her?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"Good luck,"* says the Sheriff. *"From what I hear from the House of Blue Stones, she signed onto a caravan today and left town. Same group of people that included the Bevuk brothers, heading to Magnimar to heal his sight."*

----------


## rypt

Al sighs.  *"Of course she did."*  Too tired to articulate with words his regret at not speaking with the Tian woman sooner, he manages a weary wave and then turns to leave. * "Have a good night, sheriff."*  By the time he arrives at his room, he barely has the energy to remove his armor before dropping onto his bed like a felled tree.

----------


## lostsole31

Everyone departs in the bitter, biting cold of the night to their respective homes, rooms, and beds.
*Toilday, 27 Neth 4707 AR (Waning Gibbous)*
*Temp:  40/20. Precipitation: Heavy, starts out several inches of snow, then  becomes freezing rain later. Morning Ground Cover: 5" snow. Humidity:  Saturated.*

Okay, what is the plan for today?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra sleeps soundly, though his mind dwell on ghouls and creatures with long claws crawling out of rivers and he awakens early in the pre-dawn. Gazing from the partially opened shuttered he shivers and pulls a blanket around him more tightly as he watches the snow and rain outside. Then he pulls on a thick woolen jerkin  and a long oil skin cloak and heads downstairs to find the others.

Meeting the others he'll nod in an affable enough way. *"Once we've had some food shall we head to the Cathedral and see if that poor woman has survived the night. She may have some ideas as to where the ghouls came from"*

----------


## meemaas

Right before the group splits up, Norton mentions to them that he will be able to help the party with the cold, and to not worry about preparing for it. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Norton will swap Disrupt Undead for Light. Last night was an eye opening experience.

Norton will shape the Band of Adaptability to his ring slot in place of the Dreamcatcher Veil. He will choose Fire as the base energy type, and apply its effects to every member of the party. 

He will shape the Coronet of the Theologian in place of the White Rider's Sash, and start with 2E invested into it from the start.

----------


## lostsole31

So, the assumption is that the party meets together and has breakfast. At the current time, Norton shares his supernatural protection with the entire party and both familiars. Everyone then heads over to the Cathedral.

Father Zantus will tell the group that the woman is alive, but only barely, and thanking you all for saving her. She would have succumbed to ghoul fever in another day or two, and she is being observed carefully. He has her asleep now, and will not permit you to wake her to question her.

Now what?

----------


## digiman619

Zada breathes a sigh of relief. *"Very well, Father. When you feel she is strong enough to answer some questions, let us know."* They turn back to the rest of the party. *"Until our witness is ready to talk to us, our only lead is the crime scene where we found her. Maybe we should take a look at it now that we have some sunlight."*

----------


## rypt

Al's exhaustion affords him a welcomed but ultimately short-lived reprieve from his usual tossing and turning.  The next morning, he joins the others looking much as he always does -- like he didn't sleep as much as should have.  

At the cathedral, Al is similarly glad to hear that the young woman will survive.  When Zada suggests that they revisit the farm, he nods in acknowledgement, but tilts a hand upward to signal he's not ready to leave quite yet.

*"What about Grayst?"* he asks of Zantus. *"Has his condition improved at all?"*

----------


## lostsole31

*"It has mildly,"* says Father Zantus, *"and he's a little bit farther along in recovery than Minnie Hambley, but not by much."*

----------


## meemaas

*"I guess we'll have to wait. But I swear, if there are more ghouls on that farm, I will burn it to the ground. I'm sick of them."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"This may be a dumb question considering how little time has passed, but does "further along" mean Grayst might be a source of information? If not, I feel like we're struggling with leads. Do you have any new information since we've started the case?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Father Zantus surely doesn't have any new information, so very likely that comment was for the rest of Steingott's fellows.

----------


## rypt

Al grimaces when Zantus shares the poor girl's name, recognizing that her physical injuries may be prove to be the least of her troubles.

*"Look, Father, I know you're gonna do all you can to care for these two, and I won't ask you to compromise that."*  There's a weariness in Al's voice.  Perhaps a hint of desperation.  *"But I do have to emphasize the urgency of our situation.  We need to speak to Minnie and we need to speak to Grayst.  Maybe not now, but as soon as possible.  Nearly a dozen people were killed at that farm, and unless we get to him first, the sick bastard that killed them is gonna kill again."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Dragera listens to the conversation carefully before looking at the Father, *"As the others have said Father we understand you wish to keep them safe, but if another farm is struck it could be many more dead and more ghouls created. We need to speak with either of them, as a matter of urgency. If you are concerned come and join us as we speak with them and you can make sure we do not overtax them or push them too hard, but we have to know more if we are to have a chance at stopping whoever the master of the Ghouls is"*

At mention of going back to the farmhe nods, *"Yes I agree, returning to the farm may be a good idea. At the very least it will allow us to get a better look when everything is not hidden in shadows. But hopefully the good Father will see the wisdom in letting speak with them briefly."*

----------


## lostsole31

*"It is daytime,"* the Father says, with steely resolve in his voice. *"Less likely for the unwholesome to be walking. If you do not return this evening with some clue to help move forward, then I shall assess - at that time - whether they should be woken or not. We will not imperil their lives on the worries that more may or may not be in danger. I will not tally one set of lives against another ... not while there are two in my care whom I can minister to."*

----------


## rypt

Knowing that there's no 'maybe' about the danger facing the people of Sandpoint, Al has to fight -- visibly so -- his desire to press Zantus on the certainty of the threat.  After a brief moment of tightened jaw and clenched fist, Al replies, plainly, *"Tonight then."*

If there is no further discussion, Al will then turn to leave.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott, visibly frustrated, shakes his head and follows Alvor.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegras cheeks flush slightly with a deep navy blue before he turns and follows the others, a muttered *As you say Father* as he leaves and catches up with the others. As they wander through the charming Sandpoint streets he sees people going about their business with no cares. 

*I feel we are searching for a needle in a haystack, or at least a ghoul in a cornfield here. Clearly whoever commands these beasts is aware of who we are. I wonder could we do anything to draw them out to us or if there is anything in the town records that could point to a possible source of this ghoulish infestation?*

He looks across the woods towards the fields with a sigh. *Maybe we can dwell on it as we head back towards the poor farms we visited last night. Maybe in the day light with less awful weather we can track where they came from?*

----------


## meemaas

Norton doesn't have anything else to add and joins his comrades.

----------


## lostsole31

Does the group take the exact country roads they took before to get to the Hambley farmhouse?

----------


## rypt

Al thinks the other pathways are worth exploring, but doesn't want anyone getting lost in the process.  He suggests they first continue to the farmhouse along the original route.  Once there, they can use wet wood to make a fire with thick smoke that can be used as a point of reference.

----------


## lostsole31

And that is what you do .... and you are now back at the Farmhouse. It is a bright day of sunshine, and you waited until midday to minimize the cold (40 F), so it is quiet and stiil, and yet the Farmhouse seems like there is nothing wrong. No strange aura of foreboding or tragedy to clue in that anything bad ever happened here.

----------


## rypt

Al will search in and around the farmhouse and the barn for any of the following (using his everburning torch indoors if lighting is poor):

A disturbed portion of cornfield or other vegetation (i.e., not on a well tread path) that might indicate the passage of an intruder.Blood.Broken windows.Damage to doors or doorframes.Lingering stench of ghast or rot (other than in the vicinity of where the body was buried).Fire wood.A bucket.Flint and steel.

----------


## lostsole31

While the group searches in the farmhouse, under the kitchen table you will find something...it is an iron key on a leather cord. With Norton's assistance, Al recognizes the heraldric device on the key - a curious flower surrounded by thorns - as the Foxglove family crest.

While not his wheelhouse (compared to Zada, Al, and Norton), this name sparks something in Draegra. He happens to remember that the Foxglove family estate is located on the coast a mere 3 miles to the west of the Hambley Farm.

What level of search does the group give the rest of the farmhouse ... normal, or in-depth?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the key and slowly from a past life deep within his memory he can see a house near the cliffs, a nice manor and a passing caravan that one of his former lives had been to. He taps Al on the shoulder and gazes at the key, *"The manor, the foxglove manor."* he says quietly. Then looks to the others, *"It lies only a few miles west of here overlooking the coast. We have plenty of daylight and there must be a reason why the key was here. If it is something mundane like one of the family were employed by the Foxgloves then that can be the end of it but its the first clue we've had."*

He glances around the others to see if they agree, now that the rest of the farmhouse seems to have little else in it bar sad memories and a nightmarish end to the family.

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles contemplatively as he eyes the key.  After Draegra describes the location of the Foxglove estate, he asks of the others, *"Have any of you met the Foxgloves before?"*

Al agrees that they should pay a visit to the Foxgloves to investigate, but believes that the presence of the key -- and the fact that they missed it the night before -- is reason enough to give the rest of the Hambley farmhouse a thorough search.  If the key turns out to be unrelated to their case, he doesn't want to have to trek out here for a third time.

----------


## meemaas

*"I don't think I've heard of them, but I agree. We should check that out. Plus, less reasons to burn this place down."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

At Als question Draegra nods. *The young Lord, Aldern I think it was. He was in Sandpoint during the goblin attack that started much of this. We saved him, I remember the heraldry on him. But we didnt speak with him much as the goblins were pressing their attack.*

He nods at the suggestion, *I agree, careful search of the house then we can head to Foxglove manner. Maybe if he remembers we saved him he will be more helpful*

----------


## lostsole31

You will find a bucket and firewood, but you really won't see signs of violence at the farmhouse.

Now what?

----------


## rypt

After gathering up the firewood, Al brings the bucket over to the well and begins to fill it up, preparing to soak the wood for a suitably smoky fire.  The bucket is only halfway full when he abruptly stands up and turns towards to the others.  He hardly seems to notice the water from the pump splashing at his feet.  *"Was Midori in Sandpoint when the goblins attacked?  Did she ever meet this Aldern fellow?" *

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra thinks in it then shakes his head. *Im not sure. I cannot remember.*

Looking at the sorry state of the house he shrugs. *I dont think weve anything else,*

----------


## lostsole31

Alvor, I don't know what your plan was with bucket o' yet-to-be burning wood, but what do you do?

And what does everyone else do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks over to Alvor.

*"You seem to be the man with the plan. Lead the way and I'll follow. Just tell me know what you need and I'll do it."*

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles in disappointment at Draegra's reply and then returns to filling the bucket.  Once it's nearly full, he'll drop a piece of firewood inside and set his shield atop it so it stays at least mostly submerged.  To Steingott, he says, *"Are you able to get a fire going?  I just want to soak this wood a bit so I can be sure we'll have smoke.  Should give us a point of reference so we don't get lost in the cornfields."*

----------


## lostsole31

Mini-dumpster fire made and smoking.

What's the plan now?

----------


## digiman619

Zada spoke up. *"The question becomes do we investigate the manor, try and see what connections they may have with the killer, or do we report it to the Sherriff first?"*

----------


## rypt

Al considers Zada's point for a moment.  *"Do any of you have a way of getting a message back to the sheriff?  What about the critters you hide in your pockets?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada pauses. "What, Granite?" they say as they take their rat familiar out of their bag. *"I dunno; that's an awful long walk for a rat, and that's assuming he doesn't get grabbed by a cat in the meantime."* They turned to look at the rodent. *"What do you think?"*, they asked.

----------


## lostsole31

Granite looks back at Zada. Granite is confused, because Zada's empathy is one of curiosity, and now Granite returns that curiosity ... but as they can't speak to each other and despite supposedly being keyed into Linguistics Granite does not yet have the power of speech or the understanding of the same (not even Celestial and Terran), there's nothing to gain. But, Zada does realize that trying to send Granite that far would put Granite out of her empathic link.

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"Yeah, didn't think so."* They turned to the rest of the party. *"No go, I'm afraid. Besides, I'd lose contact with him if he got that far out. If we're going to update the Sherriff, we're going to have to do it ourselves."*

----------


## rypt

Al sighs.  *"Well...how about two of us head back to let the sheriff know we'll be heading to the Foxglove manor, and in the meantime, the rest can take a look around the cornfields."*

If there's no objection, he looks to Norton. *"You up to walk back with me?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"Yeah, I'll go with you. Better that than trying to send mine to deliver a message. I've already lost one Familiar."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nods. *"Don't hurt yourself in your haste, but get back as soon as you can."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The blue skinned man gazes across the waving corn stalks and the path before slowly nodding. *"Aye, that seems to make sense. Shall we meet you on the road out to the manor in a couple of hours?"* Looking at the corn, he does add, *"Please have a care and don't tarry. We would hate for anything to happen to the pair of you."*

If they take their leave he'll start sweeping the local area winding through the paths in the corn using the smoke to help keep track of his location

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott goes over the options in his mind. 

*"I figure the walk to town seems potentially safer. I'll stay here and search with the others in case we run into more of those terrible things."*

----------


## lostsole31

Norton and Alvor, you make it back to the sheriff. What do you say?

----------


## meemaas

Norton explains about the key and its connection to the Foxglove family, mentioning the groups plan to go visit their manor. Once he's finished,he asks the Sheriff if there's anything he can tell them about the family before they head out to meet with the others.

----------


## lostsole31

The Sheriff admits his job really only has him about town. There was some sort of tragedy with the family sometime in the past few years, but he doesn't remember what it was.

----------


## meemaas

Norton will thank him for his time. Unless Alvor has anything to add, he recommends they head back to meet with the others.

----------


## rypt

While Norton explains what happened, Al will show the sheriff the key, in the event the heraldry aids his recollection.

*"Well, we're headed back to the farm and then to the Foxgloves' manor.  If we're not back by morning, you and your deputies will know where to look."*

----------


## lostsole31

So, about 2-1/2 hours pass before Alvor and Norton return to the party at Hambley farmstead.

Now what?

----------


## rypt

*"Hemlock said the Foxgloves suffered some sort of family tragedy within the last few years.  Other than that though, he didn't seem to know much about them."*  He glances about the farm looking for any signs that the others encountered more ghouls.  *"Find anything else in the cornfields?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott is warming up his hands over the bucket when Al and Norton return. 

*"Draegra swept the area. The corn seems clear."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shakes his head at Alvors question. *Nothing else here, time to move on. Maybe someone can take over the farm from the town when, if, we manage to resolve this ghoul infestation. Seems a shame to let that families life work fade away.*

Draegra raises an eyebrow at mention of tragedy. *best keep our wits about us at this manor.* he suggests dryly before slinging his pack and shield and hanging the morning star from his belt and walking with the others towards the coast road and Foxglove manor

----------


## rypt

*"This is Minnie's farm now,"* Al says, his eyes scanning the property.  *"Though I sure wouldn't blame her if she wants to be rid of it."*

He nods at Draegra's words of caution.  *"Agreed.  A young noble who lives outside town... near the water... and who's met you."*  He takes a slow, deep breath.  *"It's not a complete picture yet, but I'll be damned if it doesn't fit with the pieces we've got."*

----------


## lostsole31

Without Martin, a local scout and ranger, the entire onus of finding Foxglove Manor falls squarely on Norton's shoulders. During the long walk, folks notice a headband Norton hadn't worn on previous days on Norton's brow, even almost glowing ... a silver coronet. And Norton feels far more confident about leading the party.

The party leaves the main area of Sandpoint's farmlands roughly to the WNW until reaching the Lost Coast Road where it crosses the Soggy River. Then a little over a mile SW along the Lost Coast Road until a bridge crosses Foxglove River, just before reaching the Whisperwood (which you see clearly to the south). From there, it is a simple thing to simply follow Foxglove River along its winding path - which includes an old wagon road - westish to the coast. With Steingott's short legs and the two armored folk (Al and Draegra), the party gets to the area of Foxglove Manor at about 1730 in the early evening, a good push for Nortons knowledge, offset by the thickly falling snow.

Norton and Zada and the others share what they know or what they've heard about Foxglove Manor, putting together bits of lore, gossip, and public knowledge, and with Norton's headband, it turns out it is a stunning amount...
Foxglove Manor is over 80 years old, and has been the seat of the Foxglove family the whole time. Some sort of tragedy struck the family a few decades ago, and no ones lived there since. Common rumor holds that the place is haunted.Foxglove Manor is known as the Misgivings by some locals, particularly by Varisians. It certainly has a bad reputationsightings of strange lights in the attic windows, muffled sounds of screaming from above and below, and even rumors of a huge bat-winged devil living in the caves below the manor are but a few of the tales told about the place. The Foxglove family lived there as recently as 2 decades ago, but then a fire burned down the servants building, Cyralie Foxglove was found deadburnt and dashed on the rocks below the cliffs behind the houseand Traver Foxglove was found in his bedroom, dead by his own hand. The children, including young Aldern Foxglove, were sent away to be raised in Korvosa by distant relations.Aldern Foxglove recently returned to live in the manor, but he had a hell of a time hiring locals to aid him in the reconstruction and repair of the old building. Until Aldern moved back in, the place was cared for by a man named Rogors Craesby (a retired innkeeper who lost an ear in a bar fight many years ago) who came in 3 days a week from Sandpoint to air the place out, check for squatters, and make minor repairs.Foxglove Manor was built decades ago by Vorel Foxglove, a merchant prince from Magnimar. He and his family lived there for 20 years before the entire family perished from disease. The surviving Foxgloves of Magnimar shunned the place for 40 years, until Traver Foxglove moved back in.The Foxgloves have traditionally been associated with the Brothers of the Seven, a secretive gentlemens club based in Magnimar and consisting of merchants or thieves, depending on whom you talk to. Members of the society periodically visited Foxglove Manor at night during the years the manor went unlived-in, perhaps to check up on the building and make minor repairsor perhaps for more sinister pursuits.

The route leading out to Foxglove Manor is a 3-mile hike along a narrow path that follows the Foxglove River from the covered bridge where it flows under the Lost Coast Road to the dark sea cliffs overlooking the Varisian Gulf. Here, wild sea birds call out to a roaring ocean that churns hundreds of feet below. As the PCs near Foxglove Manor, it almost seems as if nature herself has become sick and twisted. Nettles and thorns grow more prominent, trees are leafless and bent, and the wind seems unnaturally cold and shrill as it whistles through the cliffside crags. The path slowly rises, bending around a steep corner in the cliffs, and then Foxglove Manor looms at the edge of the world.

The strangely cold sea wind rises to a keening shriek as Foxglove Manor comes into view. The place has earned its local nickname of the Misgivings well, for it almost appears to loathe its perch high above the ocean, as if the entire house were poised for a suicide leap. The roof sags in many places, and mold and mildew cake the crumbling walls. Vines of diseased-looking gray wisteria strangle the structure in several places, hanging down over the precipitous cliff edge almost like tangled braids of hair. The house is crooked, its gables angling sharply and breached in at least three places, hastily repaired by planks of sodden wood. Chimneys rise from various points among the rooftops, leaning like old men in a storm, and grinning gargoyle faces leer from under the eaves.

It will be sunset in only a few hours, but already there is almost the sense of a darkened pall here. Also, with the heavy snowfall, the cold is starting to bite more.

Everyone, roll a Fort save vs. the cold weather.

What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"That's not a welcoming site, but we've made it this far. Might as well see if Aldern's still there. What say you?"*

----------


## rypt

At the mention of the 'Misgivings,' Al curses.  *"Grayst mentioned the Misgivings."*  He looks to Draegra, shaking his head.  *"I thought it was some kind of ceremony.  Not goddamned directions."*

Not long after, discussion of the gentlemen's club elicits a similar response.  *"'Brotherhood the Seven,' huh?  Like the seven-pointed mark that was carved into Harker's body?"*

Once they've arrived, Al unshoulders his bag, removes a handful of small vials, and slips them into a pouch on his belt.  He then pulls his shield from his back and secures it to his arm.  *"I don't know what to expect in there, but certainly nothing good.  This Lordship -- whether it's Aldern or not -- has been waiting for us for days now."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will remove the 2 vials of Antitoxin and 2 vials of Stillgut from his bag and place in his belt pouch.

----------


## lostsole31

The party stands afore Foglove Manor to the east, and the ruins of what were likely the servant's quarters to the south.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra had been staying close to Norton to benefit from his nature skills but the weather and growing dimness did not fill him with comfort. he pulled forth a small ball of light and affixed it to his shield, as much to cheer him as help with the falling shadows. As they survey the cliff top manor he shakes his head, *"Misgivings seems a good name. And as you say "Seven" is a common theme and the mutterings of Grayst, I have a poor feeling that this will be straightforward."*

he nods towards the path and door, *"Have a care as we approach, eyes open and wary."* he suggests as he starts walking towards the door kicking his way through the snow and sticking to the path to avoid nettles and brambles.

----------


## lostsole31

As he walks, from the ruined servant's quarters to the south he does see something like an old well.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

He glances at the old well, and points it out to the others but then more focused on the house he is happy to continue trudging through the snow towards the manor gates. Remarking quietly to the others *"They must have felt safe to leave the well outside the walls of the manor. An unwise tactical choice"*

----------


## rypt

Al continues towards the manor, eyes scanning the ground, following Draegra's path as much as possible so as to make it easier to notice any other tracks in the snow.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott follows the others, looking for any signs of anyone currently occupying the area. Even though it's likely futile, he keeps sniffing the air, hopefully catching the presence of a ghoul before another attack.

----------


## meemaas

Norton cautiously follows after the rest, letting them lead the way in this investigation.

----------


## digiman619

Zada was serving as rear guard, slowly advancing as they kept an eye to their back flank.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra, do you take the path to the north, which leads to the main doors? or, the path to the south which leads to a side entrance?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Approaching the manor Draegra spies the small side entrance ad the main gate. Speaking to the others he suggests, *"Shall we try the smaller entrance? If there are servants about we may benefit from arriving with a bit less fanfare?"*. If the others agree he will wade through the thickening snow to reach the small door and bang loudly on it

----------


## rypt

Al nods in response to Draegra's suggestion.  *"Sure, though given the state of their quarters, servants seem unlikely."*

----------


## lostsole31

There is no response.

----------


## digiman619

Zada clears their throat.* "As appointed agents of the Sherrif of Sandpoint, we seek council with the residents of this estate"* Zada said in a loud voice, addressing the house.* "Further refusal to answer will be treated as evidence of their absence, which will warrant investigation of the property. Please respond so we can get matters resolved in a reasonable manner."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada is met with a long-winded, flowery, verbose .... lack of any response.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott turns his ear to the manner as he waited for a response. When he hears all the nothing he turns to his party. 

*"Well...shall we let ourselves in? The sun's getting low, it may be best to come back with some support from the sheriff's people."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Glancing at the others Draegra offers a shrug. *"Its a long way back to town and there is a lot point to these Foxgloves. I think we should let ourselves in and explore. We are agents of the Sheriff and Hemlock should back us should Lard Foxglove object. We'll just have to be aware to not help ourselves to anything."*

He looks at the door and waits to see if any of his colleagues have suggestions or nefarious means _(i.e disable device)_ to be able to open the door or if they'll have to resort kicking it down.

----------


## rypt

Snow crunches beneath Al's boots as he shifts his footing, keenly aware of their proximity to the edge of the cliff.  *"Have you checked if the door's even locked?  If it is, we do have a key."*   At that, he leans his spear into the elbow of his shield arm so he can retrieve and offer to Draegra the Foxglove key.

----------


## digiman619

Zada shakes their head as they approach the door. *"We were determining on if there was anyone to talk to. He hadn't gotten around to getting to the door yet."* They then give the door an experimental pull to test if it's locked.

----------


## lostsole31

The door, when pulled, does not seem to open. In fact, it doesn't even budge, leading one to believe the door is locked.

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded at the steadfast door before retrieving the key from Al before inserting it into the lock and turning it. Assuming it opens, they motion to the rest of the party. *"Shall we?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada unlocks the door with the key successfully, and pushes open the door. It is strange, for the smaller path led here, but the larger path led to the north. The party came this direction, seemingly to avoid the main entrance, but this issurely what the party is looking at now. 

The sound of the house straining and creaking gives this long, high-ceilinged room an additional sense of age and decay. The place smells damp, the unpleasant tinge of mold lacing the air as surely as it stains the wooden floor, walls, and furniture in pallid patches. Moldering trophies hang on the wall to the northeast: a boar, a bear, a firepelt cougar, and a stag, yet they pale in comparison to the monster on display in the center of the room. Here crouches a twelve-foot-long creature with the body of a lion, a scorpions tail fitted with dozens of razor barbs, huge batlike wings, and a deformed humanoid face.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Dragera shakes his head ruefully as they pull the key out and the door swings open. At the scene in front of them he gazes silently into the room. *"If Lord Foxglove is living here they must have cut back on the serving staff significantly."*  He pauses to activate the force shield from the small ring and taps it lightly at which point it illuminates with a soft bluish light spilling into the room of horrors. As he slowly enters the room, eyes alert for danger he approaches the monstrosity *"What manner of creature was this?"* he asks to the group at large before slowly doing a circuit of the room.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Perception (1d20+9)[*10*]

Know (arcana) on the monster (1d20+10)[*17*]

----------


## lostsole31

What does the rest of the group do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra walks a circuit of it then nods happily. *A manticore I think, a big one. Canny beasts, good hunters and smart for a beast. They can see in the dark and spawn a variety of beasts with their cross breeding. I wonder where a Foxglove found this.*

He focuses on the plinth with the light seeking a plaque of some kind that may shed some light on where it was from before he scans the walls. A nervous *just checking there isnt a human head on the wall..* follows as he scans for any other exotic beast

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott walks slowly and quietly passed the manticore along its northern side. If he makes it without issue he looks down the hall on the eastern side of the room.

----------


## rypt

After muttering a curse, Al follows the other inside, his eyes leaving the stuffed manticore only briefly to check if any other monsters are hung from the walls.  *"I don't know what I expected to find in here, but it sure as s**t wasn't that."*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada and Norton follow in as well, presumably shutting the double doors against the elements.

Steingott, looking east, but not too far yet (*B3* on the map) A rather gruesome antiquewhat appears to be a mummified monkey headhangs on the northern wall here, its tiny mouth gaping. A bellpull extends from the monkeys gaping mouth. A ratty throw rug partially obscures a foul stain of dark-colored mold on the floor.

Everyone (except Draegra)...each of you briefly hear what sound like sobs coming from somewhere upstairs.

What now?

----------


## digiman619

*"Hello?"* Zada calls to the sobbing voice. But since they don't get a response, they turn to the rest of the party.* "Okay, that cry means one of two things. One, there's someone who is both melancholy and trying to keep hidden, or the more likely option, we've got a haunt of some kind on our hands. Keep on your toes."*

----------


## rypt

Al looks up towards the sound of sobbing but something else quickly draws his attention.  *"Smell that?"* he says lowly in case there's more activity to be heard upstairs.  After sniffing the air for a moment, his expression sours.  *"I lost it already, but I think it was burning hair and flesh."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded. *"Definitely a haunt, then. Anyone with longer lasting magics that bolster mental defense would be wise to use them."*

----------


## rypt

*"You're saying there's some sort of spirit in here?"*  Al continues to stare up at the ceiling.  *"How are we supposed to fight something like that?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra sniffs the air but smelling nothing shrugs, *"If we stay down here we can clear the ground floor before we worry about. I do have some powers to ward the minds of people from evil influemce, buts relatively short lived."* He looks into the next room and again does a slow circuit of the next room, this time giving particular attention to the monkey head and avoiding the mouldy rug on the floor. Allowing a touch of divine power to flow into him he reaches out and looks for anything magical 

_cast detect magic and scan the room_

----------


## lostsole31

Given that Steingott didn't go past (or quite next to) the creepy monkey-head, Draegra doesn't go all the way to the next room but faces down the hallway. His shield is still readied, so he puts away his morning star to cast his spell. As it is, the monkey-head is the only magical aura he initially detects, and then focuses on it to find that it has a faint abjuration aura. He looks it over.*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

The monkey head is actually a minor wondrous item called a _hungry decapitant_. When the attached rope is pulled, the head gives out a shrill simian shriek akin to an alarm spell. The strange curio, one of the few remaining from Travers time in the house, was used to signal the start of dinner. It can be removed from the wall easily, and continues to function thereafter. Its worth 500 gp.

----------


## rypt

Al mumbles something sarcastic about stabbing a ghost with a spear as he slowly advances.  He stops behind Draegra when he notices the samsaran eying a gruesome trophy.  *"Do you think it's a trap of some sort?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"Well if past experience has been anything to go by, then yes. Definitely a trap. Everything's a trap."* Norton hasn't been much help with the investigation so far, with Draegra being his equal or better in many situations, so he draws his weapon and readies himself for the oncoming ambush....while hoping deep down that he's wrong.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott walks quietly and cautiously over to the staircase on the southern wall. He takes just enough of the steps to see around the turn of the staircase and listens for any other haunting cries.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

He moves to the staircase by moving south 5 ft and then east to the staircase.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott looks up the staircase, which rapidly spirals east out of view. He doesn't hear anything from above, except for the occasional "house settling" noises.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shaking his head sadly smiles, *"Not a trap I think. More of an elaborate bell pull to summon people to dinner. An elaborate way of doing it to be sure!"* Putting it out of his mind he looks up at the stairs and  as Steingott approaches them he steps up behind the dwarf. *"Aye, well, lets see what is upstairs. You said you had smelt burning up there? Lets hope we don't get caught up in that."* With his ring shield glowing he then pulls out his morning star again shaking the chains loose and feeling comforted by the weight of it.

----------


## digiman619

Zada, their mind blade in its polearm form, moved to the middle of the advancing party; that put them in a better spot to defend their allies from whatever this odd manor may hold.

----------


## rypt

Draegra's answer is so absurd that Al assumes he must be joking.  But when the samsaran moves to the stairs without addressing the matter further, Al's face furrows in bewilderment.  *"Wait, you're serious?"*  He's in the midst of cursing this manor and the kind of people that would live here when Draegra mentions the burning smell.  *"I wish I could tell you where it was coming from.  It was only there for a moment.  Upstairs seems as good as guess as any though."*  He carefully maneuvers around the stuffed manticore to join the others in ascending the staircase.

----------


## lostsole31

The party begins to make its way upstairs. Steingott gets to a door to his left, while seeing a set of double doors up ahead, and then a single door even further beyond that one.

Steingott, you jumped to the front of this bus. What do you do?

Anyone else?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott places his ear to the door to his left and places his hand on the knob.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

If he doesn't hear the sobbing from the other side of the door, he checks the knob to see if it's locked.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott doesn't hear anything, and the door seems to be unlocked.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks back over his shoulder to his fellow investigators. 

His voice shakes a bit. *"Well, I guess we can't search the manor unless we start opening doors."*

Steingott turns the handle and slowly pushes open the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott is standing in the doorway, and is in a small hallway with stairs going down. There are no doors to this hallway but the one he just opened.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra following Steingott plays the light from his shield ring about as he watches the corridor carefully. *"You are right Steingott, best we start looking about if we are to find out what has happened here or if anyone is here."* Even as Steingott opens the first door on the left Draegra approaches the double doors on the right and after listening carefully gingerly stows the morning star back on his belt and keeping the shield in front of him gingerly reacehs out to open the door.

----------


## lostsole31

As Draegra passes Steingott, he sees a short hallway heading to the southeast ending at a door, which also reveals an opposite-facing set of double doors to the relative west. Stopping at the double doors, he gingerly opens the southern of the two doors to reveals what lays beyond. This large room features two padded chairs and a long couch facing a wide alcove lined with stained-glass windows. These windows depict a diverse array of animals and plantsfrom north to south are a large pale and ghostly scorpion, a gaunt man holding out his arms as a dozen bats hang from him, a moth with a strange skull-like pattern on its wings, a tangle of dull green plants with bell-shaped flowers, and a young maiden sitting astride a well in a forest while a spindly spider the size of a dog descends along a string of webbing above her.

Meanwhile, the rest of the party fills in between both Steingott and Draegra.

----------


## rypt

Stepping up alongside Zada, Al leans forward to peer into the room which Draegra just revealed.  Looking from one window to the next, he grimaces at the manor's dreadful décor.  *"It's like they built this place knowing a killer would one day call it home."*

Once Draegra turns around, Al meets his eye and nods towards the door on the opposite side of the hall.  *"How about this one?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Just a staircase heading down over hear."*

He steps past Al and opens the door across the hall from Draegra.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra like around the room from the doorway tapping into a fraction of his divine power to _detect magical_ presences in the room before turning to see what Steingott had revealed. At Als words he smiles, *Its true, the house is unusual and certainly not the most comforting of places to be*

----------


## lostsole31

What Steingott reveals (only one door open, just like with Draegra's set of double doors) ... A stone fireplace sits in the northwestern portion of this chamber. Paintings hang on the walls to the north and south, each covered over with a thick sheet of dusty cobwebs that obscures its subject from view.

Draegra, looking due east into the part of the room to the east he can see, detects no magical emanations.

----------


## digiman619

*"Leave that."* Zada says, indicating the portrait. *"We don't care who the picture is of, and with this area having a haunt, that could easily be a trigger for it."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Ah yes. Good thinking."*

Steingott continues to cover ground and checks the door to the north.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott checks and opens the second of the two double doors.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Ah, yes. I thought that second door led to the same room, but I had to be sure."*

Steingott walks roughly ten feet relative north and opens the door.

----------


## lostsole31

As Steingott moves north, he sees a door to the east and double doors to the west. He stops at the door to the north and opens it. An iron tub sits in the middle of this room, the floorboards around it sagging with the tubs weight.

----------


## meemaas

Norton will examine, preferably from a distance, whether or not the floor could collapse from additional weight and pass on his opinion before Steingott steps inside the room.

----------


## lostsole31

Norton moves up behind Steingott. Looking over the dwarf's head into the room, Norton has a strong intuition that the floor is pretty sus ... that it might not take much to collapse.

----------


## meemaas

*"I don't think this floor is strong enough for us to walk on. Let's try a different door."* Norton calls this out to everyone, stepping away from the room. *"Maybe those double doors over there? They seem important."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks around the room with the bath from the doorway. *Lets keep back shall we unless we fancy a bath downstairs.* Lookimg down the corridor he also watches the double doors with a care

*Lets see what lies beyond.* He approaches the door and pauses to search for magical auras beyond the door before they open it

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra notes that it isn't a set of double doors, so much as two doors very close to each other on walls cattie-corner to each other. He senses no magic.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

*Ah. Two rooms not 1.* he mutters to himself as he advances slowly and then pushes open the left hand door and has a careful look into the room playing around the room by the light of his force ring. *A strange house by any means.* he says to the others

----------


## rypt

Al pauses by the door to the room of paintings until his imagination begins to work on what he cannot see.  Having no desire to make this place any creepier than it already his, he continues onward with the others.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra sees a set of stairs heading upwards.

----------


## digiman619

Zada shakes their head at the stairway. *"Let's make sure we've got this entire floor dealt with before we go higher up."*

----------


## rypt

*"Aye, the less we have to worry about something coming up behind us the better."*  Al then takes a step back to allow someone with a free hand to access the door to his right.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the stairs then walks back into the corridor. *I think we should investigate some of these rooms more thoroughly. There must be something helpful here.* He hows back to the large room halfway down the corridor and this time enters the room to start searching around the room, light beaming from his ring.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott follows Draegra to the other room. 

*"I agree. Let's check the rooms together from this point on though. Obviously something isnt right in this place."*

----------


## lostsole31

(I had to interpret _which_ room is entered...)

Draegra and Steingott head into the large "central" room that seems like a gallery. A stone fireplace sits in the northwestern portion of this chamber. Paintings hang on the walls to the north and south, each covered over with a thick sheet of dusty cobwebs that obscures its subject from view.

What do Draegra and Steingott do here? What about anyone else?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra pauses and then searches the room thoroughly, light illuminating the pictures as he searches around with normal and magical senses _(detect magic)_.

----------


## lostsole31

Cobwebs obscure the pictures; they would have to be cleared to reveal the pictures underneath. Nothing pings on _detect magic_.

----------


## rypt

Al shifts on his feet out in the hallway.  *"You really think there's something hidden in there?  I mean, this guy's been sending us notes and messages for days trying to get us here.  I couldn't tell you what we're looking for, but my guess is it's gonna be pretty obvious when we find it."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nods. *"Yeah, identifying the problem will likely not be an issue. Is that everywhere on this level?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks to Zada:

*"I think we missed a door or two on this level."* 

Then to the group:

*"Going by the logic that what we're here for will likely be obvious, we may just want to check the last few doors up here to be thorough and get back to the main floor."*

He shivers a bit.

*"I can't shake this feeling that every inch of this house is suspect."*

He heads out of the larger room, heads toward the door in the south east corner, and opens it.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra had a last look then nods to Steingott. *Yes. I agree with you I guess. Its a long day out here and there is much to explore still. Ill be right behind you.* Light flashing ahead of the others, he stands ready with Al and Steingott as they look at tye last couple of rooms

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott opens the door with Draegra behind him. This bedroom features a child-sized bed, a chair next to a toy box, and a looming stone fireplace big enough for a child to get lost in.

What now?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott says plainly. *"Hm. This place is absolutely terrifying. I'll be glad to leave."*

He shouts out to his fellow investigators.

*"I think that's all of the doors up here. Let's head back downstairs and find whatever it is we need to see and get out of here. Unless of course anyone wanted to try any of those other staircases or look at anything more closely."*

He begins to head towards the main staircase.

----------


## rypt

As Steingott heads for the stairs, Al mutters to himself before calling out to the dwarf.  *"The hell you talking about?  There's still two doors behind me."*  Looking to Norton and Zada standing beside him, *"I'm all a**es and elbows in here,"* he says, raising his spear and shield.  *"Can you two just check those rooms so we can get moving?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods, *"As you say, lets clear the floor properly"* he replies to Al and then turns up towards the north east door and pushes it open. Glancing back at Al he does nod, *"It is creepy in here though. I would not choose to live here, maybe this is why Aldern chooses to stay in the Inn in town."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra moves north and opens the door to the northeast. This entire bedroom is caked with a thick, spongy layer of dark green, blue, and black mold.

----------


## meemaas

Norton will go check the other room, weapon still in hand, just in case.

----------


## lostsole31

Norton opens the northwestern door. This once fine chamber has been destroyed. The bed is smashed, mattress torn apart, walls gouged as if by knives, chairs hacked apart, and paintings on the walls torn to pieceswith one exception. A portrait hanging on the northwest wall seems to be untouched, although it hangs backward, its unseen subject facing the wall.

Also, there are a pair of double doors in the large central room to the west with the cobweb portraits.

----------


## meemaas

Norton sheaths his weapon and moves into the room, honing in on the painting that was untouched and backwards. He pulls it off the wall and turns it around to see what exactly it displays.

----------


## lostsole31

Norton casts light on his tunic and walks in to look at the portrait. The portrait reveals a beautiful dark-haired Varisian woman in thoughtful repose.

----------


## meemaas

Norton wonders if he recognizes her at all, placing the portrait back on the wall where it belongs facing the correct way, then turns back to rejoin the others, commenting to them about the picture and how it's the only undamaged thing in the room.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the others, *"I'd avoid this room. It looks like mould, dangerous nasty stuff"*. Moving away from that room he follows Norton to the bedroom and admires the woman in the painting. Looking at her he searches his memory for any _local_ or _historical_ knowledge that may allow him to recognise her

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra turns to look at "the others," but nobody is with him. He has to look south down the wide hallway, get their attention, and then mention it to them.

He then goes into the room to the northwest where Norton is. He only gets into the room and looks at the portrait for a few seconds when suddenly he is overcome by dizziness and staggers. During this dizziness, Draegra (only) hears something...*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

It is a woman's voice saying, _"What do you get up to in the damp below?"_

----------


## rypt

Al moves north to get a view of the two newly exposed rooms.  After exhaling a quiet curse at the mold-engulfed room to the northeast, he turns his attention to the room to the northwest.  Upon seeing Draegra's reaction to the portrait, and mindful of Zada's warnings about spirits and haunts, he adjusts his grip on his shield as he steps closer.  *"Draegra?  You alright there?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

After a few moments and hearing Al call out to Draegra, Steingott assumes something of interest may have been uncovered for better or worse. He walks back up the main hallway to regroup with the others.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra reels back as the full magical force of the portrait hits him and shake his head trying to clear his vision. He shudders, body shivering violently as its assailed by something and he continues to try and focus, Al's voice seeming very far away and indistinct.

_Will Save (1d20+7)[22]_

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra goes from reeling for two rounds to seething in unknown anger for a part of a round before he collects himself.*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

See the PM I just sent.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps into the room to get a look at what happened and to see of Draegra is okay. Having not seen it all play out, Steingott keeps a distance of about five feet from Draegra and asks, *"Draegra...are you hurt? What happened?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Shaking his head he looks about for a sheet, rug or curtain and hurls it over the portrait. *Its cursed. A look at it and all I wished was to commit violence to woman. I do not know why but this fills me with foreboding of what has come before  *

----------


## lostsole31

There is no rug or curtain in here do that with, but one *could* just turn the portrait around again.

----------


## meemaas

Norton is surprised to see Draegra's response to the portrait. *"I wonder why I wasn't affected."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Shrugging the oracle is happy when the portrait is turned away and shrugs . *I dont know, but she was disturbing, once we discover the secrets of this house I think we should destroy it.* 

Glancing at the open doors scattered around the floor he looks to the stairs. *Shall we try upstairs to see if the true darkness is hiding in attic?*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"The attic sounds good. Less doors hopefully. But let's do it quick. The sooner we get out of here the better."*

----------


## lostsole31

The group gets into formation and makes their way up the stairs.

Above, the stairs empty out into a passageway heading south and then east, while there is a door immediately to the west.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Pausing to refresh the light to stop it winking out an inopportune moment Draegra nods to the nearest door and gingerly opens it shining the light. A muttered *"Don't look at any pictures too closely eh..."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra opens the door. A large number of wooden planks, rope, and other repair supplies are stored here. The ceiling above sags noticeably; in several areas patches of the sky above are visible.

Now what?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the others and shakes his head, *"Its just a storeroom, nothing suspicious"* he moves on continuing around the corner and looking for the next door, he'll enter the next door he finds and search about carefully. Pausing only to sense for magical signatures (_via detect magic)_ ahead of opening any of the doors.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra moves to the corner and looks east, seeing a line of alternating doors to the north and south of this 30' long hallway which turns north at the terminus. He steps up to the first door (to the north) and casts _detect magic_ and senses nothing. He opens the door and steps into what seems to be a bedroom stacked with old furniture, sheets and linens, boxes and crates, and other bits. A careful search is conducted in this bedroom by the party, taking about eight minutes. Nothing of value can be found here.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the others as he moves to the next door in the corridor *"I'm starting to think there may not be much in attic... But I wonder if the house has cellars. The location on the cliff edge and what you found under the glassworks should make us a little wary if head down after we finish clearing this floor"*. At the next door he does the same thing, checking for the presence of magic before pushing open the door and shining the light into the room.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra finds a similarly-outfitted bedroom, unused.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott moves past his fellow party members and opens the next door down the hall.

----------


## lostsole31

> Steingott moves past his fellow party members and opens the next door down the hall.


Which yields another room like the other two.

What now?

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles in frustration.  *"I don't know what to make of all this.  We all heard the sobbing when we first got here."*  He moves further down the hall to get a look around the corner to the north.  *"I say we check the rest of these rooms just to be sure.  Maybe on the way back down to look for a cellar we take a closer look at the fireplaces?  It's the only connection I can make to the burning smell I caught earlier."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will move 2 squares east of Steingott and then 1 square north.

----------


## lostsole31

Al gets to the corner, as intended, and then steps into an area he can't see since he isn't carrying a light source.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Looking into the next two rooms he shakes his head. *"Strange that its so deserted. I had expected so much more danger, not that I'm complaining!"* As Al advances he follows up and holds his hand to shine the light into the room. *"Lets see what we have in here."*

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra uncovers another bedroom, outfitted as before.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott makes his way past Draegra and behind Alvor.

On his way over he says to Alvor, *"Let me guess, three more hallways of dusty bedrooms?"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Once on Draegra's other side, Steingott notices the door on the southern wall and opens it.

*"I'd wager the sobbing we heard was some poor soul that couldn't remember which door was their bedroom."*

----------


## lostsole31

Opening the door, Steingott sees that the ceiling of this room angles down steeply, leaving only four feet of headroom to the southeast. A low cot and a dresser are the rooms only furnishings, and the room extends to the east out of view.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra smirks at the dwarf. *"When things go wrong we'll be wishing for empty bed rooms my friend."* As more doors appear he approaches the door to the right of the corridor and pushes open the next door searching forward with lights and his cantrips sniffing out magic.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra detects no magic coming from the other side of the door to the east. He opens the door to see a much different room than what he's seen on his floor so far. A desk and a chair sit in the middle of this drafty room. Chimneys rise to the west, while to the east, two intricate stained-glass windows are set into the wall. The northern window depicts a dark-haired woman with pale skin, large green eyes, and a black-and-red gown; with both hands she wields a jagged iron staff. The southern windows lower half has been broken and patched with canvas; what remains of its upper half depicts a handsome man dressed in regal finery and a crown of ivory and jade. Small scorch marks mar the wood near the broken window. A battered and ruined telescope lies on its side near the desk and a large trap door in the roof has been tied shut by several lengths of rope.

What now?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks inside the room and pauses and turns to the others *"Interesting, this room has some things of interest"*. Approaching the windows he look at the pair of glass windows *"Does anyone recognise either of those people?"* He asks inspecting the stained glass and then peeking out the from the canvas to see what lies outside.

----------


## lostsole31

As Draegra goes inside, Al likely would step to the doorway to keep in Draegra's light.

As Draegra looks at the stained glass windows, the stained glass pictures are not possibly good enough to act as "portraits," per se, but it does strike him odd. He has some architectural training, and he notes it was an unsual design choice to fit this room with arguably the best view of the Lost Coast with windows one cannot see through.

There is an obvious trap door in the ceiling with the pulley system visible where that trap door and section of extra floor could once be raised and lowered. The broken telescope on the floor was once a magnificent piece of equipment but is now beyond repair.

When Draegra asks for anyone who might recognize the pictures, Zada can come into the room to look at them. Draegra and Zada, it seems, are very nearly matched when it comes to historical knowledge, with perhaps Draegra's lore being more far-reaching, though Zada's collection of local legends helping her with more focused historical esoterica. Together, they determine that the northern window depicts Arazni, the Harlot Queen of Geb, while the southern one depicts Socorro, the Butcher of Carrion Hill.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"It appears we've finally found something interesting on the upper levels. Shall we continue on or perhaps give this room a closer inspection? There's usually something interesting on the other side of a trap door."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shakes his head, *"Strange, a pair of Gods. Not local and a bit dark of background. Not the usual choice."* Bending down he picks up the telescope and examines it. "Nice looking, although unfortunately broken it seems." He approaches the windows and sees if there is a catch or latch to open them and get a better view. Muttering, *""Strange, a view over the sea, why block it with stained glass."* 

Then looking at the trapdoor he nods "Aye, lets head upstairs then.."

----------


## lostsole31

Does everyone else move into the room?

----------


## rypt

Al steps inside, eying the door in the ceiling.  *"If that just leads up onto the roof, I wouldn't trust anything up there to hold your weight.  Enough holes in it as it is."*

----------


## meemaas

Norton will follow along. He's been taking in what he sees and thinking deeply.

----------


## rypt

Al slowly turns to his left until he is square with Arazni's portrait-window.  For a moment, he seems much less concerned about his unsettling surroundings as he gazes at -- or perhaps through -- the colorful glass.  He takes one step towards the window before abruptly recoiling away, barking a particularly foul profanity.  *"There is some magic at work here,"* he growls, now staring at the floor.  *"Like whatever touched Draegra's mind downstairs, I had the sudden urge to leap through that window."*  He gestures with his shield towards the northernmost window.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra moves to turn away from the window so he can't see it and speaks loudly to the others, *"Do we think smashing the window would help break that effect."*  He glances around cautiously looking to see how thick or reinforced the glass is and gauge whether a rock or chair from another room would be sufficient to shatter the glass.

----------


## lostsole31

While stained glass tends to be leaden and heavier than normal, it is still just glass if it is the party's attempt to break it.

----------


## rypt

*"Hell if I know how this stuff works,"* Al grumbles.  *"Is it possible that breaking them could cause something even more dangerous?"*  Taking care not to look high enough to glimpse either window, he turns toward Norton and Zada, hoping they may have some insight.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott chimes in:

*"I could take it out from a distance, but it might be best to just close this door and avoid messing with window entirely. Unless of course there's some importance to this magic besides cruelty."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra

*Draegra looks about briefly and instead looks to the one of the previous abandoned rooms for some bedding to cover the window with a blanket whilst keeping his eyes averted.*Lets see if there is anything in here. It seems an important chamber of sorts so we had best look about.
*Lookimg about hell explore the room carefully with magical and non magical senses

----------


## lostsole31

A magical and mundane quick search of the room reveals nothing of interest. The broken telescope on the floor was once a magnificent piece of equipment but is now beyond repair.

----------


## rypt

Less than keen to trust his safety to a blanket, Al positions himself to put his back to the windows.  *"You want a boost to see what's on the other side of that door?"* he asks of Draegra while looking up at the door in the ceiling.  If Draegra answers in the affirmative, Al will set down his spear and crouch down to one knee while raising his shield onto his shoulder.  Bracing it with his other hand, he offers what he hopes is a fairly level and stable platform.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegrae glances up and carefully looks around the trapdoor to see if there is any obvious danger, if he sees none he'll nod to Al, *"Yes. Give me a boost, we can see what lies above."* Holding the force shield up towards the ceiling for balance he sheathes the morning star and uses his free hand to push at the trapdoor with the intention to stick the light above first and then peek in.

----------


## lostsole31

That trap door is on there pretty good. Draegra gives what he feels was a good effort, and is unable to unseat the trap door.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott backs into the room to keep his eyes off the window.

*"Seems pretty stuck. Perhaps whatever importance this room once had is no longer the case. The window could just be a coincidence. Maybe we could combine our efforts? Or even smash the thing?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

raegra looks up at the door and nods. *"Just smash through maybe?"* he agrees. "*Come one, lets go and find something to stand on in one oft he bedrooms, then at least we can have a stable surface to smash through the door."*. He'll then pop back into the other rooms looking for a suitable chair or desk/chest to stand upon, or failing that he'll ask Steingott for help in dragging a bed through.

----------


## lostsole31

Sure, you'll find something. Because of the rails that lifted/lowered the platform, only one person can really stand on top of a table and get a good line to the trap door directly above. What do you do?

----------


## rypt

*"I'll leave the smashing to your morning star, or your flying rocks,"* Al says, looking to Draegra and Steingott in turn.  He will retrieve his ranseur and remain alongside the table with his back to the windows.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra, just so you know, a morningstar - while concussive to a fleshy body - is a poor demolition tool as the spikes might snap.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra* 

Draegra looks up at the stout wooden planks and looks at Al. *Morningstar is more like a club. Does anyone have an axe handy?* he asks. If no-one can offer an axe hell sigh slightly and then stand on the bed swinging the morning star two handed at the locked end.

----------


## lostsole31

This is not an easy task. It takes several, several minutes of bashing, and the trap door is finally battered through. The cold air of outside whips into the room, and snow begins falling on Draegra as he stands on the table. He looks down to his hand, and his morningstar is just a big dead weight ... no longer a finely crafted morningstar ... but crumpled metal on a split handle.*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

It is not "broken" but functionally "destroyed."

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Of course."* Steingott sighs. *"Well after all this we better check and see what's up there."*

With his back to the window, Steingott exits and begins searching the rooms for a small ladder or anything they might be able to prop against the inside of the trapdoor opening to assist in climbing.

If he finds something suitable, he'll volunteer to climb up and poke his head out the opening.

----------


## rypt

Though he expected a weapon suited to armored combat to fare better against weathered wood, Al can hear the damage being done to Draegra's morning star even before the samsaran's work is finished.  While wincing at the sound of the some of the more destructive blows, he leans his spear into the elbow of his shield arm and unsheathes his shortsword.  Once the door has been broken through, he eyes the broken weapon and then the hole in the ceiling.  *"Gods, after all that, I half expected the whole house to come down."*  He flips the shortsword around in his hand and offers the hilt to Draegra.  *"I know it ain't the same, but 'till we can get back to town, it'll serve you better than a dagger." * 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will offer Draegra his masterwork shortsword.

----------


## DrK

*Dragrea*

Draegra looks at the damage and deformed metal morning star. *I had expected better of it to be honest. I think it was that last blow that really did it.* At the offer of the short sword he nods and thanks Al.

As Steingott offers to climb up he offers the dwarf a hand up

----------


## meemaas

Norton keeps his eye on the entrance while the others focus on the trapdoor. Just in case the noise attracted something.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott will clamber out to the freezing ceiling in short order. His darkvision notes absolutely nothing of interest up here.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Nothing. I regret coming up here."
*

Steingott brings himself back down from the trapdoor.

*"We can keep at this if we want. 
I say we leave this floor. There's nothing here.*

----------


## rypt

Al grimaces at the word that their effort was ultimately of little consequence.  *"Figures as much,"* he grumbles before agreeing it best that they head downstairs.

----------


## meemaas

Norton nods. *"So far, apart from the cursed painting, this feels like a bust. Maybe there's a basement?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada sighed. They were sure this was a lead, but thus far it was all turning up empty. *"Yeah, come down. We'll check the rest of the place, but this is starting to look like a bust,"*

----------


## rypt

As he steps out of the stairwell and onto the first floor, Al eyes the multitude of open doors warily.  *"I would like to take a look at the fireplaces...but not as much as I'd like to not be compelled by a cursed window to leap to my death.  I say we keep going down and take a look around the rest of the ground floor."*

----------


## DrK

*Dreagra*

Dreagra shakes his head angrily and then sighs heavily, looking once more at the wreckage of his morningstar. *"I agree, these upper floors seem devoid of anything more than strange noises and empty rooms. If we go back to the ground floor we can see if down is more productive than up?"* That said he'll follow the others heading down to the ground floor in the hunt for a basement.

----------


## lostsole31

The party makes their way back down to the ground floor.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Once more looking at the manticore Draegra eyes the two doors on the north side of the room. *Well Lets see what we have in this house down here. Look for any doors down.*  he adds as he heads to the right hand door and pushes it open shining his light into the room beyond

----------


## lostsole31

Looking beyond, this cozy-looking drawing room is marred by the unnatural dampness and the thick sheets of mold that cling to the curtains closed over the southern window.

----------


## rypt

Al steps up behind Draegra to get a look through the doorway.  Grunting in acknowledgement of another moldy room, he continues further down the hall to the east, all the while listening for any more strange sounds and keeping an eye open for signs of recent activity in the house.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will first move to the space between Norton and Draegra before continuing on towards the space which is 5 spaces east of Norton.

----------


## lostsole31

Al gets to two facing doors in the narrower hallway while still intending east, but he hears something and is made to turn around to face the west to look at what everyone else sees....

The preserved manticore suddenly lurches to life, its face shifting to that of a woman with an impish smile. Its tail strikes Zada along the neck for *15 fire* before it returns to normal ... that of a taxidermed manticore.

----------


## rypt

Al curses and raises his shield reflexively.  *"Are you alright?"* he calls to Zada.  Suddenly cognizant of the fact that he was the only one treading new ground, he looks down at his feet and curses again.  *"Did I trigger that?  Some sort of twisted trap?"*  Taking care not to move his feet, he tries to examine the floor beneath him for some manner of triggering mechanism.

----------


## lostsole31

Al finds nothing but the ancient stains in the floor.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"What in the...?"* Steingott shouts. He takes a step back and hurls a chunk of rock at the "stuffed" manticore.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show


(1d20+8)[*19*] to hit
(2d6+9)[*11*] dmg

----------


## lostsole31

There are now large, gaping holes in the stuffed manticore, and a layer of down feathers and straw inner is whumpfed through the room. But the manticore is unmoving.

----------


## rypt

Al growls in irritation at not having any idea what caused the manticore to come to life.  *"I don't see anything over here, but I'm still not sure I want to move 'till you guys are clear of that thing.  Maybe cut its damn tail off on your way."*

----------


## digiman619

Zada yelped as the previously inanimate manticore blasted them with a gout of flame. Cursing in Shoanti, they touch the wound and send a bit of positive energy into the burn to help heal it before manifesting their mind blade, now in its polearm form. Those two bits of preparation done, they sliced of the stuffed beast's tail, just to be safe.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Healing Hex on myself to heal (1d8+5)[*12*] of the damage, and switch to Guardian, which grants 8 temp HP and 2 points of DR/-, and resistance to the standard 4 energy types (acid, fire, cold, electricity). That (probably) won't be enough to make up for the damage, but it's the best I can do without expending too many resources.
EDIT: Well, that actually puts me above where I was at, actually. Neat.

----------


## lostsole31

The manticore's unique tail is now on the floor.

----------


## digiman619

*"Okay"* Zada said as they collected themself after the attack, *"How did an inanimate object like this be the source of an attack?"* they asked aloud, bringing one hand to their chin to ponder their own question.

----------


## rypt

Al grumbles to himself before calling out, *"Maybe you'd like to ponder this mystery at a distance?"*

----------


## lostsole31

The best the group can figure regarding the manticore is that it wasn't the manticore, but some type of haunting, semi-illusion, and/or possession.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott keeps his eyes on the manticore and moves slowly towards the hallway to keep near Draegra, Al and Norbert. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

Steingott will move east, into the hallway with Norton and Al and try to get a better look into the next area before advancing.

----------


## lostsole31

The party collects itself together at the mid-hallway, right in front of two facing doors to the north and south, and the hallway opening into a narrow, egg-shape chamber to the east. A mahogany table surrounded by chairs sits in that room. Twin fireplaces loom to the west, while to the east, stained-glass windows obscure what could have been a breathtaking view of the Lost Coast. Each window depicts a monster rising out of smoke pouring from a seven-sided box. From north to south are depicted a gnarled tree with an enraged face, an immense hook-beaked bird with sky-blue and gold plumage, a winged centaurlike creature with a lions lower body and a snarling womans upper torso, and a deep blue squidlike creature with evil red eyes.

Do you try the doors or go to what is obviously a dining room?

----------


## rypt

Al takes a tentative step back from the manticore.  Only if/when he's confirmed its continued inanimacy does he then turn around...only to be met with another set of horrible stained glass windows.  *"Oh **** me,"* he mutters, quickly putting the windows out of his field of view.  He has no preference as to which door is opened first, but he hopes it's opened quickly.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods in approval at the breaking of the manticore and makes sure to keep away from its face. As he enters the dining room he stops at the view. Praying for some celestial guidance _(casting guidance)_ he will look at the windows. *There may be a clue in the images, wait a moment, please keep an eye on me.* He adds the last as he takes a breath and advances to the windows wracking his brains to see if he can recognise any of the images

----------


## lostsole31

The first thing Draegra notes is, as before, it was an unusual design choice to fit the rooms with arguably the best view of the Lost Coast with windows cannot see through. Draegra moves up to the windows to get a good look at them, and calling upon his mysterious insight is enough to note that the runes on the box in the window pictures are necromancy-related, that the monsters seem not to be emerging from the boxes but rather being drawn in, and that their snarling visages express not rage, but rather fear. More than that he cannot tell.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks closley and then turns to the others. *"Interesting. The monsters are being captured not released."* He stares at the walls and then glances up, *"Steingott, what do you think? Are the windows we saw upstairs above these, there were grand windows on each floor"* he mutters, as he tries to remember what he had seen on the upper floors in the rooms where there were the big stained glass windows.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Hmmm. The windows above had different depictions. I would wager there might be some information here we're not catching."*

He pauses for a moment.

*"I think we need to use extreme caution if we investigate further. I'm pretty sure these sets of windows are over looking the cliff."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra nods to at the dwarf. *"is it worth heading to upstairs then to have a look* He murmurs a little to himself and wanders aroun the small chamber, prodding the containers with a foot.

----------


## rypt

Al seems more than a little skeptical that the windows are worth their time.  *"Is it?  We saw what -- some forest critters and then a pair of icons of evil?  No doubt the Foxgloves had some questionable taste in art, but I don't see it helping us find our killer."*

----------


## digiman619

*"It's less the art itself and more the haunt in this place that might be worth investigating."* Zada said. *"It's not unheard of for such phenomena to make illusions that hide the truth."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I'm with Al and Zada. I believe these windows are the same as that manticore. Just a part of whatever is going on with this cursed place."*

He scans around and up and down the house from where he stands. 

*"I have a feeling not only are we going to find some answers if we keep exploring the house, 
but those answers might even be waiting for someone to find them. I say we keep moving."*

----------


## lostsole31

I agree! *ahem*

Where to next?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Keeping his eyes from the windows, 
Steingott begins opening doors again, starting with the door right next to him. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Steingott steps five feet to the east and opens the door to his immediate south.

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott opens the door, and sees a landing with stairs heading up to the west.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks to Draegra.

*"Stairs heading up. Perhaps we wait a moment before we poke back around up there and sweep this level first?"*

He then checks the door to the north.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Listening to his comrades Draegra nods his head to them all and agrees. *Very well. Lets clear this floor then we can solve whatever dark riddle haunts this place. I think there is an answer or a story in the windows but it can wait.*

Seeing Steingott heading to the door North he follows the dwarf, light gleaming on his ring

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott opens the door. Beyond the door is similar to its facing mate ... there is a landing immediately in front of the door, but this time the stairs go down (to the west).

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Looks like we have another floor, everyone. Stairs going down."*

Eyes away from the windows, he enters the room to the east and opens the northern door.

----------


## lostsole31

This dusty room features a long couch caked with white sheets of wispy fungus. Eddies of dust skitter along the warped floorboards as if caught up by a slight breeze, yet no wind is noticeable in the air. *Spoiler: Steingott*
Show

In fact, Steingott, you notice the dust is being disturbed, almost as if an invisible person were pacing violently back and forth before the fireplace!

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott slams the door, takes a few steps back, and puts up a wall of earth directly in front of the door. 

*"Ummm... everyone. We have an invisible visitor!"*

*Spoiler: action*
Show

Spending one point of burn to raise the wall in front of the door and enter Overflow.

----------


## meemaas

In response to Steingott's statement, Norton moves closer to him and readies his weapon, waiting for signs of the company that were mentioned.

----------


## rypt

Al hurries into the dining room and is about to ask of location of this visitor when he sees the wall of stone.  *"You think they're alive, or...part of all this."*  He makes a sweeping gesture with shield, as though towards the whole of the manor.

After a moment's consideration, he leans towards the wall at the edge of Steingott's conjured barricade and calls out, *"What is your name, stranger?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Mud extrudes from Steingott's pores. Zada moves in just enough to see everyone in the group.

There is no answer from "beyond."

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra grins, *Excellent, maybe something that could shed light on the mysteries here.* Approaching the door he looks at the mound of dirt and tries to tap on the edge of the door not covered by mud, a loud call of *Show yourself.*

----------


## lostsole31

There is no answer from the other side.

----------


## rypt

Al sighs.  *"Well, anyone think we shouldn't bring this barrier down and take another look?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra clenching a fist just in case nods to Al, "Yes. lets head in. I think if we can find anything or anyone we could converse with we could help unravel the meaning of this horrible place." He adds the last with a glance back at the room where the now broken stuffed manticore stands, *"No matter if its not connected to the murders there is still something not right here, and something that seems distinctly dark in nature."*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott throws a couple punches at the barrier to bring down the earthen wall and opens the door.

*"Excuse me. We mean you no harm. We're here as part of an investigation. We just have some questions."*

----------


## lostsole31

.... Steingott says, after a breathtaking display of violence in knocking down earthen walls.  :Small Smile: 

There is no answer from "beyond."

----------


## rypt

Al studies the room for a moment to see if he can discern whoever or whatever it was Steingott saw.  If he cannot, he says as much, before asking of the dwarf, *"Can you tell if they're still here?"*

Al then motions for Draegra to take his place by the door and steps forward into the room.  Reversing his grip on his ranseur, he begins to use the haft-end of the polearm as a blind man would use a cane, swinging it back and forth in a low arc to check for any unseen individuals.  If Steingott was able to perceive the visitor again, Al will check the indicated location.  Otherwise, he'll slowly make his way northward, checking as much of the room as he is able.

----------


## digiman619

Zada (metaphorically) bites their tongue. An invisible threat was totally possible, but after otherwise coming up empty investigating the building, it felt like the party was starting to grasp at straws. *"Are you sure you even saw* *anything in the first place?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Of course, once Alvor steps into the room, just about _everything_ that might be an opponent would be an unseen opponent ... because it is dark in there, and Steingott at the doorway doesn't have a light source from him, and everyone else is offsides.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott rubs his eyes and shakes his head from side to side.

*"I swear...it looked as if someone was pacing back and forth in the dust. Perhaps another trick like that manticore?*

Steingott walks north into the room past Al, reaching his arms out in front of him to feel for an invisible body.

*"That should help get some of that light in here."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Nodding at Al, Draegra steps into the doorway to shine the light into the room, eyes scanning o the left ad right seeking any form of foe or other sign of unnatural presence. Searching for signs of magic his fist is clenched expecting trouble as we waits adn watches. A glance at the previous room and a whispered, *"Lets clear these rooms then try downstairs"*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Giving light to the room by standing in the doorway and then casting detact magic

----------


## lostsole31

While Steingott can't notice the pattern anymore, with Draegra's light illuminating a portion of the room, it seems like to Alvor like there is pacing back and forth between the couch and the fireplace. 

Meanwhile, Draegra casts his spell, and notes the presence of magic in his cone.

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton will step inside after the others, watching where the others are looking. *"I could try casting Glitterdust on whatever it is to reveal it fully. Assuming it's just an invisible person. It would be a waste if it's some kind of Illusion though."*

----------


## lostsole31

In entering the room, the room is now fully illuminated. Norton also thinks he sees the pattern of somebody walking back and forth in the puffs of dust that whip up. Zada moves up to not be left behind.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps to where he can best recall where the "foot steps" were pacing and throws some punches.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Brawlers Flurry 1: (1d20+6)[*11*] for the hit

First hit damage: (1d8+4)[*10*]

Brawlers Flurry 2: (1d20+6)[*16*]

Second hit damage: (1d20+6)[*8*]

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott doesn't seem to connect with anything.*Spoiler: Steingott*
Show

See Discord DM.

Meanwhile ...*Spoiler: Norton, Steingott*
Show

You think you hear a woman's voice whisper "Lorey."

----------


## rypt

Having only just perceived a hint of back and forth movement between the couch and the fireplace -- motion which he does not consider particularly threatening -- Al is shocked to see Steingott assaulting the air above the disturbed dust.

*"There, between the-- hells, Steingott!  Does pacing mean something to dwarves I don't know about?"*

He quickly corrects the orientation of his spear in case Steingott provokes an equivalent response.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Sorry, Al. I thought it might be a trick but I had to be-WHAA!?"*

Steingott's expression goes blank for a moment.

*"I can't explain it...but a woman was here in this house. She wonders what her husband was always doing in the basement. I...I don't know how I know this! Or even who her husband is.*

He shivers a little.

*It just came to me. Almost like flash of memory I'd long forgotten!"*

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott, roll a Will save ....

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Please be okay...

*Spoiler: Will Save*
Show


(1d20+4)[*16*]

----------


## lostsole31

Steingott, you had sudden urge to go out and drag Zada out of the house, but the urge has passed.  All is now quiet in this room. Not even any puffs of dust.

----------


## meemaas

Norton repeats what he heard aloud. *"Lorey? Is that a name? What kind of name is that?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks in surprise at the invisible shape and the whispered sounds. Pausing he scans for magic again concentrating on the cone of magic to ascertain more information. *Lorey? Has anyone heard of that person but it does suggest that downstairs will be critical.*

----------


## lostsole31

Given a few rounds to suss things out, Draegra only sees those magical emanations coming from the magic on his allies.

----------


## rypt

Wishing he had a free hand to rub his eyes, it takes a moment for Al to process the strangely productive aftermath of Steingott's fist-forward approach to problem solving.  *"Hold on, where'd that name even come from?"* he asks Norton.  *"Did you have some kind of psychic vision too?"*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shakes his head. *"I saw nothing. But we should looks downstrairs, its seems that way will lie answers."* He heads back into the hallway glancing around and looking for the stairs that they had spied (or that he thoght they had spied) that may lead further down into a cellar or basement

----------


## meemaas

*"Vision? No. I just heard someone saying it, and it wasn't a voice belonging to anyone I know."*

----------


## rypt

*"Huh."* Al gives something of a puzzled look to Norton before looking over at Steingott.  *"The voice of your mystery woman, perhaps?  One of the Foxgloves, I'd assume.  Maybe Lorey was a child...or a lover?"* 

When Draegra urges them towards the basement, Al nods.  *"Aye,"* he says, his voice drifting a bit, seeming to indicate that some portion of his attention is still lingering on whatever it was that Norton and Steingott experienced.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I'll take the lead on this. It will probably be darker down there than it is up here."*

Steingott walks into the room and starts to slowly descend the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

Sure enough, it is very dark.  Steingott take the lead; followed by Draegra (light); Al; Norton (light); and Zada.

The stairs go directly down and open up into a large room. A large oaken table, its surface covered with moldy stains and rat droppings, sits in the center of this large kitchen. Shelves line the walls, and an oversized fireplace dominates the northeast portion of the room. The shelves in the southwest wall are in a much greater state of disarray, and two one-footwide cracks in the wall near the floor lead south into the earth beyond the basement walls.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Back at it then!"*

Steingott starts searching the basement. He walks to the doors in front of him and opens the closest one.

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Stein moves ten feet west and to the door five feet south from there.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks around the kitchen, a slight shake of his head. *"Not the most sanitary of places that we could be in."* Spying the cracks in the wall he approaches them making sure to illume them to allow him to peer into the cracks to see if they are merely splits in the wall or something that may lead to a more natural cave system outside the foundations.

----------


## meemaas

Norton will stick with Steingott to provide light while helping with the search.

----------


## lostsole31

There's a rapidly growing susurrus of bodies slithering through tight confines, combined with a rising wave of rodent squeaks. A few rats make their way out of the cracks of the wall. Ony a few diseased looking rats right now.

*Round One (Timing Purposes) ...*

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott turns to the screeching and raises a wall of earth in front of the cracks and exposed earth the rats pushed through. 

*Spoiler: action*
Show

 Spending a point of burn to raise a wall.


*"Dreagra! Move back away from me!*

----------


## lostsole31

One turn ... one round. He stops one crack

What does everyone _else_ do?

----------


## digiman619

Zada moves up, their mindblade reaching past as the privide second-line support.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move up, as I'm already in Guardian mode. I don't *think* I have a standard left, but if I do, I will use Ancestor's Council on myself, giving me +2 next round.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the rats and curses, jumping back as the earth starts building up he looks for any rats that scurry near him to stamp upon them. *"Quickly Steingott, as much as you can to fill in that crevice."* He looks at Zada beside him and shakes his head, *"A miserable place indeed."*

----------


## meemaas

*"Rats. Of course."* Norton readies his weapon, readying himself to defend against the tiny things if they try to bite him. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Note sure what Norton can do against these, but ready nonetheless.

----------


## rypt

*"There's a sound I don't miss,"* Al grimaces, recalling some particularly unpleasant memories of his time in Longacre.  He steps down into the room to get a better look at the area Steingott has begun to cover.  *"I don't know if they're running towards us or away from something else, but if there's any other way in here, they're gonna find it, sure as water would."*

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will move to the square north of Norton.  In the event it is not currently active, he will activate Indomitable Presence.

----------


## lostsole31

The sounds continue to build, and more rats manage to find their way into find their way into the room, from underneath the stove, along other sections of the wall, etc.

*Round Two*

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the door and calls out to the others, *"Shall we move through the door? I am happy to cede this room to the rats."* he offers advancing to the door on the western wall and opening it

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra opens the door. Once a pantry, this room has become a filthy, reeking lair of what must be hundreds, if not thousands, of rats. Swaths of fur cling to everything, and mounds of rat droppings cover the floor.

*"New" Round One ...

**R1T28:* Norton, you have a rapier in hand. Draegra just opened Pandora's Box o' Rats. What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

*"Close your eyes Draegra!!!"* Norton yells out, moving forward a bit, he waits for confirmation before holding out his hand and unleashing a wave of colors into the pantry, hoping to just flood the senses of the rats entirely and hopefully disperse them without trouble. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action:Norton will move to the west one square. 

Standard action: Ready an action to cast Color Spray once Draegra confirms he can't see it. I doubt it actually works that way, but IDKDI? The spell will be aimed into the pantry where the bulk of the rats are (I hope)

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T28:* *"Close your eyes Draegra!!!"* Norton  yells out, moving forward a bit, waiting for confirmation as he holds colored sand in his hand ...

*R1T24:*  Hundreds of rats from the southern portion of the room surge forth up  and over and around their semi-shocked northern members and spill out  into the main hall. Though readied with a spell, yet Norton stabs  furiously with his  non-intended-to-cast hand, skewering several of the creatures for *4 mod*  to the swarm. A squirming, roiling mass of squeaking rats draws closer,  teeth flashing and claws scratching everything in its path, surging  over, up and around Draegra (*3*), Norton (*4*), and Steingott (*2 mod*). 

Draegra  easily keeps it together. Steingott has to work hard not to lose his  cool. Norton, on the other hand, drops his sand for his spell and has a  complete freakout as rats run all over him (*nauseated-distracted)*.

*R1T23:* Steingott, you are getting nibbled on by rats, and it is very distracting (even if you are not "distracted"). What do you do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott let's out a high-pitched screech and begins frantically stomping on the rats gathering in the corner between Norton and Draegra as elemental material gathers around his feet.

*Spoiler: Action*
Show



Spend 1 Point of burn (for real this time) to use Kinetic first on unarmed strike, in this case my feet.

Flurry 1 Atk: (1d20+6)[*8*]

Flurry 2 Atk: (1d20+6)[*9*]

Flurry 1 Dmg: (1d8+4)[*5*]  Xtra dmg (1d6)[*4*]

Flurry 2 Dmg: (1d8+4)[*12*]  Xtra dmg (1d6)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Steingott let's out a high-pitched screech and  begins frantically  stomping on the rats gathering in the corner between Norton and Draegra  as elemental material gathers around his feet. So thrown is he by the  teeming mass that not a single blow is effective. The dwarf's career of  pit fighting people similarly sized is showing in his ineffectiveness  against such a strange "opponent."

*R1T16:* Granite squeaks a warning, knowing that these are not "fellow, friendly" rats like himself! (delaying...)

*R1T13:*  The remainder of the rats pour out of the room. As this new group  rushes past, Steingott finally gets a chance to splatter some rats,  doing *8* to the swarm. This second swarm flows over Al (*4*) and Zada (*4*). Zada was alerted by Granite from the warning squeak, but Al is completely shocked by this turn of events (*distracted/nauseated*). They chew on Granite as well, but ony *1* as it is hard to get through the familiar satchel. Over by the doorway, Destroyer McGee takes *3*.

*R1T7:* Alvor, you have ranseur-and-shield in hand, and are in no stance, surrounded by rats, and nauseated. What do you do?

Draegra on deck, Destroyer McGee in the hole ...

----------


## rypt

*"Oh ****."*  Al makes a futile effort to raise his shield before the tide of rodents pour through the door and overtake him.  Craning his neck in the hopes of keeping the rats from his face, he staggers backwards, bumping into the table, and then the wall, his shield and ranseur proving awkward implements with which to extricate himself from the fetid swarm.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move action: Al will move 1 square to the NE, then 1 square to the N, then 1 square to the NW (ending 3 squares north of his starting position).

Immediate action: If Al is required to make a Fortitude save, he will use _enduring shell_ to add +3 to the roll.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* *"Oh ****."*  Al makes a futile effort  to raise his shield before the tide of rodents pour through the door  and overtake him.  Craning his neck in the hopes of keeping the rats  from his face, he staggers backwards, bumping into the table, and then  the wall, his shield and ranseur proving awkward implements with which  to extricate himself from the fetid swarm. 

*R1T5:* Draegra, what do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra sighs inwardly, a muttered *Rats, why did it have to be rats.* he mutters as he starts to stamp atop the swarm before stepping through the door to a less ratty square.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show



Flurry
(1d20+6)[*26*] dam (1d8+3)[*6*]
(1d20+6)[*19*] dam (1d8+3)[*10*]

5ft to the left through the door away from the rats

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Draegra sighs inwardly, a muttered *Rats, why did it have to be rats.*  he mutters as he starts to stamp atop the swarm before stepping through  the door to a less ratty square. His stomps are not random, but  expertly and forcefully applied as he does a total *16 mod* to the swarm. 

*R1T4:* Destroyer McGee is angry to be in his satchel and still swarmed as he is (delaying...)

*R1T3:* Zada, what do you do?

Norton on deck, Blue rat swarm in the hole ...

----------


## meemaas

Norton retreats from the rats, trying his best to hold in his revulsion from the rats crawling on him. He's gonna have nightmares about this tonight.

*Spoiler*
Show

Move action: Move away from the Pantry and the swarms. Norton wants nothing to do with these.

----------


## digiman619

Zada takes a step back before addressing their teammates *"Spread apart! the further they have to move to reach you, the fewer of us they can get!"* They then raised their mindblade; the glaive of mental energy seemed to melt down into light for a second before reforming itself as a warhammer.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

5 foot step east
FRA: Reform my mindblade to do bludgeoning damage, as opposed to the piercing it was before. Before you object, the Guardian role specifically calls out that I can re-shape it as if it was a standard mind blade.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Zada takes a step back before addressing their teammates, *"Spread apart! the further they have to move to reach you, the fewer of us they can get!"*  They then raised their mindblade; the glaive of mental energy seemed to  melt down into light for a second before reforming itself as a  warhammer. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T28:*  Norton retreats from the rats, trying his best to hold in his revulsion  from the rats crawling on him, and begins up the stairs.

*R2T24:* The rats continue to chew against Steingott, but his earthen armor protects him!

*R2T23:* Steingott, what do you do?

Red on deck, Al in the hole ...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott continues frantically stomping at the rats, the gathering of earth having dissipated, while the others spread away.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


Flurry 1 atk: (1d20+6)[*15*]

Flurry 2 atk: (1d20+6)[*26*]

Flurry 1 dmg: (1d8+4)[*8*]

Flurry 2 dmg: (1d8+4)[*10*]

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

For the critical.

*Spoiler: action*
Show


(1d20)[*2*]

(2d6)[*7*]

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T23:* Steingott continues frantically stomping at the  rats, the gathering of earth having dissipated, while the others spread  away. It is a stunning display of savage violence, and many rats are  dead as the rest of that swarm scatters! 

*R2T13:*  The other rat swarm begins to swarm over Zada and Norton, but Zada is  more freaked out about the potential of being freaked out, that she  frantically splats the rats with her shovel-headed mindblade to dispel  that swarm as well.

*Combat Ends!*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott shakes off the rat attack and continues the search. He opens the door in front of him (south).

----------


## rypt

*"This ****ing house..."* Al mutters as he regroups with the others, kicking at the last of the fleeing rats along the way.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Al will move to the square to the north of Steingott.

----------


## lostsole31

Al and Norton recover from their distress, and Draegra steps up to Steingott as he opens the door. Two wine racks line the walls here, their shelves empty and dusty. Mounds of broken glass bottles clutter the floor.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott steps into the room and inspects the broken bottles on the wine rack, looking for anything out of the ordinary - bottles filled with anything that doesn't look like wine or anything still sealed and worth keeping.

----------


## lostsole31

Assuming Zada goes in to lead the search, a check reveals something interesting on the top shelf of the western racka hinged and hidden compartment in the back wall. Beyond is a narrow nook in which are hidden eight fine vintages of wine from the famed Vigardeis vineyard in distant Cheliax. Norton can verify that each bottle would be worth 100 gp.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Boy do we ever deserve this. 
Finally a little bit of luck!"*

Steingott takes off his backpack, puts two bottles inside, and carefully hangs the pack back over his shoulders.

----------


## rypt

Moving to the door once Zada reveals what they've found, Al blows an amused breath through his nose at Steingott's rather optimistic bottle packing.  *"You sure you wanna carry those with you?  I'd say unless someone's got one of those magic bags that'll keep these safe, we're better off coming back for them later."*

----------


## meemaas

*"Agreed. They are probably safest left here. Unless there's more rats, in which case I am seriously considering burning the entire place down."* Norton puts in his opinion on the subject.

----------


## digiman619

Zada dismisses their mind blade before turning to Norton *"Sure, if you want us to get arrested for arson"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada opens the door to their north.

----------


## lostsole31

With their darkvision, Zada sees two bunks stand in this room, relatively free of dust and mold. A single chair lies on its side between them.

----------


## digiman619

Zada enters the room to give it a quick once-over before rejoining their compatriots.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Walk in, Take 10 do a Perception check, and then head back out to the rest of the party

----------


## lostsole31

Zada spends all of 15 seconds in the room before she heads out, having found nothing.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott leaves the wine cellar and heads down the hallway going south. He opens the eastern door at the end of the hallway.

----------


## lostsole31

> Steingott leaves the wine cellar and heads down the hallway going south. He opens the eastern door at the end of the hallway.


The door opens easily enough, revealing a hallway extending to the east before turning unseen to the north.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Heads up, gang! There's a passage behind this door. It takes a turn about thirty feet in. Im going to take a look around the corner!"*

Steingott moves in as quietly as possible along the wall and peeks just his head around the corner, looking down the passage going north.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Looking down the passage Draegra mutters a *look out for rats* before following the dwarf, a fist raised.

----------


## rypt

With a sigh, Al will follow along with Draegra and Steingott, taking care to stay near to a source of light.

----------


## digiman619

Zada walks to the entrance of the hallway; close enough to rush in if needed, but far out enough not to get in the way.

----------


## lostsole31

The passageway turns north and is only 5' long past the dorner before it gets to another door.

Norton catches up with the others, bringing light to the rear.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks at the door and approaches cautiously. He then places an ear against it and listens carefully, scanning the door with his magical senses seeking to _detect magical_ auras or presences on the far side of it. Glancing at the others he mutters, *"Lets hope that there are no more rats. Although on some level it as good to see something that was living in this place."*

----------


## meemaas

*"It'd be nice if there were people living here. Those things? Not quite."* Norton keeps an eye on the parties rear while following carefully.

----------


## lostsole31

Before Steingott moved to the door, Draegra passed him. The door to this room is made of iron, and while patches of rust mar its face, it appears to be quite stout.

Draegra listens at the door, and doesn't hear anything. He casts _detect magic_, and senses nothing in the cone where he looks at the door.

What now?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Sensing nothing Draegra shakes his head, a whispered *Nothing Steingott, I cant feel or here anything.*. Stepping back he gives space to the dwarf to allow Steingott to open the door.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Thanks, Draegra."*

Steingott steps forward and opens the door.

----------


## lostsole31

The two switch places and Steingott turns the knob ... only to find that the door does not open for him.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks back at Draegra.

*"Any good with locks? The knob won't budge."*

He heads back down the passage and lets the others know.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

The samsaran walks up to the door and has a look and shrugs. *"Maybe put your shoulder into it?"* is all he can suggest as he leans against the door and gives it a solid push to see if he can force it open.

*Spoiler: Strength check*
Show



(1d20+3)[*5*]

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra does not even make the door budge.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Bouncing ineffectually off the door Draegra shakes his head and then kneels in front of the door and pulls out a small sealskin pouch. Unwrapping it reveals a collection of small metal picks and files. *Keep an eye out for trouble.* he mutters to Steingott before working on the door.

*Spoiler: Disable device*
Show



Disable check (1d20+13)[*28*]

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra is unable to unlock the door on the first attempt.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks back to the others and shakes his head. *"We can try another direction or may just have to batter this one down. If its locked and sealed then there may be something of value behind it, we've not found many locked doors in this vile place."* He steps back and looks to the others to see who fancies having a shot at smashing down the door.

----------


## rypt

Al moves forward down the hall to get a closer look.  Upon seeing Draegra with lockpicks in hand, he asks, *"Are you sure you don't just wanna give those another try?"*

----------


## digiman619

Zada nodded, though stopped once they realized that their teammates around the corner can't see them. *"Let's check the rest of the place before coming back here. Maybe there's a key we missed."*

----------


## rypt

Al shrugs his shoulders.  *"Not a bad idea."*  He starts to turn back down the hall, but stops abruptly.  *"Actually, just to be sure, you should first try the key we found at the farm."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra steps aside to let whoever has the key in try the key in the lock. Then looks more critically at the door trying to evaluate how long it would take to batter it down. *"If we have missed a key it could be anywhere in this mansion. Maybe just smashing it down would be easier?"*

----------


## lostsole31

Zada, it seems you have that key, as Alvor handed it to you to unlock entrance into Misgivings in the first place. What do you do?

----------


## digiman619

*"Wait"* Zada said as a thought struck them. After a quick pat down, they retrieved the key they used to open the front door. *"You think they use the same key?"* Not waiting for a response, they make their way to the door and put the key in, attempt to unlock the door.

----------


## lostsole31

Zada finds that the key does not fit this door.

----------


## digiman619

Zada groans in frustration, slipping the key into a pocket angrily before slamming their shoulder against the door.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Zada Strength check with a +5 STR mod.

----------


## meemaas

Norton has been quiet, stewing a bit about how much he dislikes this place at this point. *"I wonder what the odds are that this is the only entrance to that room."* Norton waves over the others, and pulls out one of his journals, starting to sketch a map of the area in it. *"Can you guys help me with this? Maybe having a visual aid will help us figure out if we've missed anything."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks up and then motions back to the ratty kitchen. "there was another door in the kitchen" _(on the NE wall I think)_ *"Shall we check that? If not we may have to recheck some of the upper floors to see if we missed anything. There were a number of drawing rooms and the like that we can search again."* He shrugs. *"Or we can just get some tools from here or a stout table and batter down the door"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Would we all agree staying quiet at this point is silly? I could just bash the door down with some rocks unless anyone objects."


"I'd have done that to the rooftop hatch but I didnt want the rocks to fall back down on me."*

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shrugs and then nods. "Please have at it my friend." he adds and nods to the door moving out the way. *"Lets hope that this is worth it"*

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"All right, everyone. Stay back!"*

Once everyone is a safe distance away, Steingott begins hurling chunks of earth at the door until it's battered enough for the party to make it through.

----------


## lostsole31

The door is made of 2 inches of solid iron, and takes a full minute for Steingott to finally destroy.  Steingott steps up to look into the room, but not enter fully.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"Looks like we have...another room!"* Steingott says before stepping into the room and getting a better look at the whole space.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra claps Steingott on the shoulder, *Less costly than the trapdoor.* he mutters rueful over the loss of his mace. *And I agree, lets see what is hidden here.* he adds following Steingott into the room, lit shield illuminating the space.

----------


## lostsole31

The rest of the party moves forward as well, with only Steingott and Draegra having entered the room.

This room looks to have once been some sort of arcane workshop, although it now lies in ruin. A row of soggy books sits on the northern end of a workbench along the western wall. At the other end of the workbench, what looks like three iron birdcages sit, each containing a dead diseased rat. To the east, two stained-glass windows loom. The northern window depicts a thin man with gaunt features drinking a foul-looking brew of green fluid, while the southern one shows the same man but in an advanced state of decay, as if he had been dead for several weeks. His arms raised and head thrown back in triumph, his rotting body turns to smoke and spirals into a seven-sided box.
*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

You experience a sudden urge to read the books on the shelf ..... just an urge, not a compulsion.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks about, *"Interesting, I wonder what could have occurred in here. It looks like a laboratory of sorts."* He stops to inspect th cages and the window before heading to the books, drawn to one of them and picks it up to examine what language its written in. 

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Would a Know (Arcana) or Spellcraft make more sense to understand the cages and the work?

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra looks to see that yes, those appear to be dead rats in cages, but can't figure out anything special about that.

He then inspects the window, but nothing comes to mind from that weirdness.

Finally, he circles back to look at the wormy books. As soon as he touches them, Draegra gasps aloud and freezes dramatically..*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

Roll a Will save!

Draegra's gasp and sudden internal preoccupation as he touches the books is immediately apparent to Alvor and Steingott (but not to Zada or Norton farther out in the hallway).

What do you (plural) do?

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I dont like the looks of this. Something is happening to Draegra!"* He shouts to the others. 

Steingott begins to ready a wall to be put up between himself and Draegra if anything foul begins to happen like an attack from his companion. Before following through with the wall he asks, *"Draegra...is everything okay? How do you feel?"*

He waits for an answer.

----------


## rypt

Al curses and rushes forward, tossing his spear aside as he places himself besides Steingott and between Draegra and the windows.

Unsure where this latest happening falls on the scale between 'vision of the past' and 'compulsion to suicide,' he takes takes hold of Draegra's arm with his free hand and gives the samsaran a shake.  *"Draegra?"*  He does not immediately let  go while he waits to see how Draegra responds, if he responds at all.

----------


## digiman619

Zada rushes into the room, and invoked their ancestor, hoping to aid Draega as they are caught in some unknown sorcery. Oddly, their eyebrows begin to glow as they do so.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Move in and use my Ancestor's Council ability in order to give Dreaga's save.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

*Spoiler: Probably very important will save*
Show



Will save (1d20+7)[*26*]

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra comes out of his fit just fine .... none the worse for wear.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Shaking his head Draegra looks at the others, near throwing the book down. *My thanks, my thanks. I felt the book pulling at me, then saw visions of Vorel researching undeath, drinking a potion and turning into a monster. It was horrifying.*

Looking around he gazes around the room looking for another door and giving the books and window a wide berth

----------


## meemaas

Norton has been focused on his attempt to draw that map, and didn't even notice that everyone had moved on. Once he realizes though, he moves forward to join the party, putting his failed attempt at a map into his bag without giving it anymore thought.

----------


## lostsole31

There is a door on the south wall, to the west of the door everyone came in. 

Does the party go right for the door, leaving everything in here alone per Draegra's vision/ fears? or do you search in here at all? If so, quick search or long search?

----------


## rypt

Al releases Draegra's arm and claps him on the shoulder before stepping away.  *"That was the Foxglove who built this place?"*  He looks to the images in the windows which seem to align almost exactly with Draegra's vision.  *"I suppose that's him.  Maybe his wife was the one Steingott saw pacing by the fireplace?"* 

He turns back from the windows and bends down to read the title of the book Draegra touched.

*"When we were upstairs, I was certain that whatever presence was in this house wanted us out...or dead.  Seems it's either found a less hostile way to communicate, or there's something else here that wants us to know the history of this place."*

He'll move then to retrieve his ranseur from the hallway.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shakes his head as Al leans down. *The visions were deep and intense. Have a care.* Before slowly searching through the rest of room looking for anything valuable. As he does so hell nod at the new door, *is it locked?*

----------


## lostsole31

The party does a deep search of this room, as it seems like it is particularly cluesworthy-potential. This deep search will take 44 minutes.

The stained-glass windows look out over the Varisian Gulf; although the basement itself is underground, the curved eastern wall of this room extends beyond the side of the cliff face. These final windows depict Vorel Foxglove taking the potion he brewed to catalyze his transformation into whatever undead horror he became. Norton assists Alvor in determining that is a depiction of Vorel Foxglove, which coincides with Draegra's vision. The second part of the window shows his new undead body bonding somehow with the seven-sided box, his soul seemingly infused into it.

The books are in sorry shape, but a look through them reveals that they all cover various arts of necromancy and the creation of undeath. Worm-eaten and crumbling, they wont stand up to much investigation, but Norton's knowledge of the arcane - backed up by Zada's similar knowledge as well as their lore into undeath - helps the party to realize that whoever studied these books was investigating the transformation of mortal into a lich.

The iron cages each contain a dead rat that suffered from disease. Physical contact with one of these rats is likely not enough to expose a character to the disease, but eating one certainly would. Close examination of any of these cages reveals a small symbol of a pig with a mouthful of lock picks peering at a keyhole; under the pig is a guildsign that says Pugs ContraptionsMagnimar. 

The door is checked safe and appears to be unlocked.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra looks about, shaking his head sadly. *"More and more mysterious. To think a lich was born in such a strange and small mansion is odd. Although I would think they do have to be created somewhere."* As the books and glass are picked over he glances at the door and gingerly approaches it to open it and peer beyond, shining the light from the illuminated ring ahead of him

----------


## lostsole31

The door opened, he only sees a passage that immediately heads west.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott looks down and shakes his head quietly and tries to remember if he's heard of any local legend about a lich.

*"Before we push forward, does anyone know much about the Foxgloves? With these new revelations, what could we be walking into?"*

*Spoiler: action*
Show

I'd like a knowledge local to try and determine if we'd have any reason to worry a lich may be on the premises or if Foxglove had been dealt with at some point in Sandpoint's history.

----------


## meemaas

*"I'll admit that I haven't been here long enough to pay attention to the legends about the locals. I do think we'll be justified in burning this place down when we're finished with it, I don't know that the stench of undeath could ever truly be purged after everything we've seen."* Norton finishes his statement, drawing his weapon once more in preparation for the trip forward. *"Shall we?"*

----------


## rypt

Al sighs as he looks at the cages.  *"I don't like this one bit.  I suppose it's possible this was all for the purpose of curing some sort of sickness, but there's nothing I've seen in this house that makes that seem likely.*

*"If our killer is a mad noble who turned himself into an undead monster, how does one destroy a lich?"*

----------


## meemaas

*"Probably the same way we kill any other undead. Destroy its body."* Norton starts towards the door, ready to head down this passage as soon as everyone else is ready.

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

Steingott follows Draegra, ready to up a wall between them and any possible danger they might find ahead.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

*"If a lich is here I would expect us to die"* Draegra adds, then looks down the passage and follows it to the west resolutely. *"But I also expect a lich would have destroyed or subverted Sandpoint and the town has seemed charming so far."* Looking down the passage he advances slowly, ears and eyes open for trouble.

----------


## lostsole31

No sooner does Draegra step into the hallway then he sees another door 10' to the west.

----------


## digiman619

Zada just nodded, completely out of her depth about whatever a lich was.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra shakes his head, *Hmm, more doors. Lets hope a less stubborn one.* he mutters as he advances and goes to push open the next door.

----------


## lostsole31

Draegra opens the door. To the west and heading down are a set of stairs.

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Draegra peers down the stairs and pauses to sniff the air and see if he can hear anything. He turns to the others, *"So, more stairs leading down. Are we ready to plunge down into the depths?"* If they agree he then leads the way shining his lit ring ahead of them as he advances down the stairs.

----------


## lostsole31

The party follows behind Draegra ... to the west, down the stairs to a landing ... to the north and the party is halfway into a room. Piles of broken stone, dirt, and a few ruined pickaxes line the edges of this room. The floor in the middle of the room has been torn up to reveal an ancient set of stone spiral stairs, obviously of much older construction than the surrounding basement, winding deep into the bedrock below. A foul stink, like that of rotten meat, wafts up on a cold breeze from the darkness.

The party pushed this far, almost knocking Draegra down the stairs when he stopped at the bottom, because they didn't expect a sudden stop as Draegra has a far-off look ... again.

Meanwhile, Steingott is more focused on Draegra, but Alvor/ Norton/ Zada all notice a sudden increase in the stink of rotten flesh.

Alvor, Norton, and Zada may do .... something, limited to as if a surprise round.

----------


## digiman619

Zada once again taps their ancestral power, eyebrows glowing white as they lend their power to Draega once more.
*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

SA: Use Ancestor's Council (1 use remaining) to give Draega +2 to another save or other d20 roll next turn

----------


## meemaas

Norton calls out to the others. *"Somethings coming!!!!"* He then quickly readies his weapon, disappointed in how little room there is to maneuver. 

*Spoiler*
Show

Besides the callout, Norton doesn't have any actions he's like to do during the surprise round.

----------


## rypt

Al grimaces at the smell.  *"Ghouls?!"* Taking a defense stance, he readies his weapon to strike at any approaching threat.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show

Swift action: Adopt _stance of the defending shell_ and Piercing Thunder Style via Fuse Styles.

Standard action: Ready an attack with his ranseur at any enemy who enters a square he threatens.

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

*(all surprise round actions happened)

*R1T23:* Norton, you still smell that rising stink of rotten meat. What do you do?

----------


## meemaas

Norton holds his ground, knowing that he doesn't need to shove his way to the front in such close quarters.

*Spoiler*
Show

Norton is going to delay. We're in cramped quarters as is, shoving ahead is not a good plan.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Norton holds his ground, knowing that he doesn't need to shove his way to the front in such close quarters. 

*R1T22:* Draegra .... something happens!*Spoiler: Draegra*
Show

See Discord DM.

What do you do?

----------


## DrK

*Draegra*

Daregra's eyes lose focus as he stares at something unseen and beyond the sight of the others. Then he shakes his head like someone has punched him before shouting *"Ghouls... a horde of them..."* although he realises as the others shout and stench fills the corridor he may be too late. Bracing himself and flexing his fists he calls the teachings of his order for protection.

*Spoiler: OOC*
Show


Cast protection from evil

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Daregra's eyes lose focus as he stares at something unseen and beyond  the sight of the others. Then he shakes his head like someone has  punched him before shouting *"Ghouls! A horde of them!"* although he realises as the others shout and stench fills the corridor  he may be too late. Bracing himself and flexing his fists he calls the  teachings of his order for protection, his shield dropping and coming up quickly to allow him to cast his spell. 

*R1T20:* Steingott, what do you do?

Norton delaying...

----------


## TooterfishPopkn

*"I hope this is stable..."* Steingott says to himself. 

He raises his arms and pulls up a wall of earth in front of Draegra, hoping the steps provide enough surface to support it. 

*"We need to back out!"*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* *"I hope this is stable..."*  Steingott says to himself. He raises his arms and pulls up a wall of  earth in front of Draegra, hoping the steps provide enough surface to  support it.* "We need to back out!"
* 
*R1T17:* Granite senses a lot of stress (delays).

*R1T16:* Alvor, what do you do?

----------

